# Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2014)

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß auch dieses Jahr mit unserem Raubfischfängethread.

Wieder gesponsert von Quantum Specalist, so dass auch 2014 wieder jeden Monat eine Rolle verlost wird.

Wir wünschen euch allen also viele tolle Raubfischfänge in 2014 und viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung hier.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges



Hier geht's zum Offtopicfree-Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277365


----------



## Besorger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






SOOOO frohes neues  konnte 2 zettis verhaften am 1.1.2014 um 0.09uhr ein 51er    und wie auf dem bild der 60er um 0.36uhr ca 

jetzt geht es auf zu runde 2    NEIN ich habe silvester nicht gefeiert  JA ich war am wasser  sah super aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil - damit dürftest Du der "Schnellste" gewesen sein, nehm ich mal an..






PS:


Besorger schrieb:


> JA ich war am wasser  sah super aus


Du oder das  Wasser??


----------



## Besorger (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

also ich hatte meine komplette strecke das wasser alleine für mich * . *.

sagen wir die wasserspiegelung und der himmel  aber die zander hat es nicht gestört  um kurz nach 1 fing dann der regen an und ich war happy zuhause  jetzt auf zu runde 2


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und n frohes neues.
Bin leider arbeiten bei dem herrlichen Wetter.
Na dann viel Erfolg in der 2. Runde.


----------



## agt93 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmall frohes Neues.
Petri zu den Zandern.
Bei mir geht es nachher los.


----------



## Jensfreak (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri... werde es nachher auch mal versuchen! Was für ein start


----------



## mathei (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. ich bleib heute zu hause. extrem cousching ist angesaft


----------



## Upi (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri das geht ja gut los! Ich wünsche euch allen ein gutes und fangreiches Jahr 2014


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zandern und ein gutes Neues allen!

Dann zeig ich euch mal den ersten Hecht.

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/800x600q90/24/4bnl.jpg


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

HeHe Leute wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes und fischreiches neues Jahr #h
 Ich habe heute mal alleine meine Neujahrstour gestartet...
 1. Gewässer: zugefroren 
 2. Gewässer: 1 Hechtlein und sonne olle Kampfbrasse 
 3. Naja was solls ab auf die Autobahn und nochmal 110 km durch die  Gegend gekurvt, so wenigstens noch 2 Zander und 3 dicke Barsche gefangen  
 Morgen gehts dann mit nem Kumpel ans Wasser, das kann ja nur schief gehen


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede, total verrückte Menschen:m
Tolle Startbilder... Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr mit vielen schönen Fischen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes neues Jahr und ein dickes Petri euch allen.#g
Das Jahr scheint bei euch ja schon mal gut anzufangen.
Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2014 :m


----------



## Besorger (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






mutti   und ....






ein oller reifen -.- dachte meine rute bricht gleich  egal  hab mal aufgeräumt     die mutti darf babys zu welt bringen sie war schon laichträchtig und wurde BEHUTSAM zurückgesetzt    so mehr bilder wird man hier dieses jahr von mir auch nicht sehen


----------



## Tyrunic (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ein oller reifen -.- dachte meine rute bricht gleich  egal  hab mal aufgeräumt     die mutti darf babys zu welt bringen sie war schon laichträchtig und wurde BEHUTSAM zurückgesetzt    so mehr bilder wird man hier dieses jahr von mir auch nicht sehen



Ich hab im ersten Moment ernsthaft gedacht, dass das ein kleiner Wels sei #q


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tyrunic schrieb:


> Ich hab im ersten Moment ernsthaft gedacht, dass das ein kleiner Wels sei #q



Petri zum Michelin-Waller  Und zum Zander.

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tyrunic schrieb:


> Ich hab im ersten Moment ernsthaft gedacht, dass das ein kleiner Wels sei #q


Ich hatte mal bei Hochwasser und entsprechender Strömung nen vollgesogenen Schlafsack "gedrillt" - und träumte ne Zeitang von meinem ersten 2m-Waller in Deutschland...

Aber sowas ist immer ein Erlebnis, auch wenns dann "nur" Reifenstücke oder Schlafsäcke sind - Adrenalin pur!
Ne Zeitlang ..
;-)))


----------



## siloaffe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde. 


Der hier ist zwar noch aus 2013 aber mit 75cm wars ein toller Jahresabschluss zum 31.12. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil - auch Silvesterfische zählen ;-))


----------



## DJ-Sancho (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









Hier sind auch noch 2 hechte aus meinem vereinsweiher... keine riesen, aber vielleicht sind sie das ja nächstes jahr um die zeit! ^^
Der eine war vom 30.12. Und der andere Silvester... 

Lg
Sancho

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterFische (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So auch dann der erste 2014er Hecht...

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## jvonzun (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wünsche allen ein gutes Neues Jahr und dicke Fische!


----------



## buddah (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

FROHES NEUES

Bei mir gab ne schöne Seeforelle. Randvoll mit fingelangen Zander war sie


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, da kommen ja echt schon schöne und tolle Fische gleich zu Jahresbeginn..
Petri den Fängern!!


----------



## möba (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes Neues und Petri an alle Erfolgreichen auch von mir.

Bei mir gab es heute auch den ersten Zander 2014.

Leider voll mit Laich und nicht mit Brutfisch.

73cm (neuer PB für mich :vik: ) und 3,6 kg hatte er.


Gruß möba


----------



## Stefff (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

´n Abend!

Glückwunsch allen fleißigen Fängern 2014!

Konnte heute auch meinen ersten 2014er Esox überlisten!
Nachdem gestern einer ausstieg gings heute glatt, 

allerdings war der heutige etwas zu klein für ein Foto!!!!!!#d

Da kommt bestimmt bald ein größerer!

Grüße


----------



## pike-81 (2. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
GEILE Forelle! Schreib doch noch was dazu. Maße, Köder, Methode. 
Toller Fisch. 
Petri


----------



## nordbeck (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger!

tolle fische sind dabei. ich bin leider morgen erst wieder los. mal sehen was das gibt


----------



## Wander-HH (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|kopfkrat In HH gilt jetzt eine irrelange #d Schonzeit bis zum 15. Mai. Dürfen wir Hamburger auch Brassen oder Butt posten |uhoh:


----------



## Hezaru (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wander-HH
 in irgendeinem Gesetz ist das bestimmt....
VERBOTEN:c


----------



## Besorger (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ist ja nen ding das die fische laich haben   ich schluck jetzt besser runter!-.-


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> SOOOO frohes neues  konnte 2 zettis verhaften am 1.1.2014 um 0.09uhr ein 51er    und wie auf dem bild der 60er um 0.36uhr ca
> 
> jetzt geht es auf zu runde 2    NEIN ich habe silvester nicht gefeiert  JA ich war am wasser  sah super aus



Du bist enttarnt!

:mWas Whatsapp nicht alles möglich macht...


----------



## c-laui (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> SOOOO frohes neues  konnte 2 zettis verhaften am 1.1.2014 um 0.09uhr ein 51er    und wie auf dem bild der 60er um 0.36uhr ca
> 
> jetzt geht es auf zu runde 2    NEIN ich habe silvester nicht gefeiert  JA ich war am wasser  sah super aus



Guten Morgen.
Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr und schon ein dickes Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen. 

Darf ich mal fragen was das gelbe Massband fürn tieferen Sinn hat? Weil da ja auch das 2014 mit dran hängt. 

Gruß Carsten.


----------



## Promachos (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen: Das gelb-schwarze Maßband ist ein Kultobjekt für "Raubfischer", die Plakette mit der Jahreszahl ist der "Nachweis" für die Teilnahme an einem Wettbewerb der Zeitschrift BLINKER.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## c-laui (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke dir.


----------



## Seele (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Sachen: Das gelb-schwarze Maßband ist ein Kultobjekt für "Raubfischer", die Plakette mit der Jahreszahl ist der "Nachweis" für die Teilnahme an einem Wettbewerb der Zeitschrift BLINKER.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 

Vor Allem sollte man sagen, es fungiert auch bedingtermaßen als Abhakmatte.


----------



## c-laui (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Doch gefällt mir sehr gut. Scheint eine art Plane zu sein, aufrollbar. Da gibts wohl kein vertun mehr beim Messen.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



c-laui schrieb:


> Doch gefällt mir sehr gut. Scheint eine art Plane zu sein, aufrollbar. Da gibts wohl kein vertun mehr beim Messen.



Hallo

Ja genau ist eine Art Plane, gibt es in verschiedenen Designs und nennt sich " The Scale"
http://rawfinesse.de/measuring-tools/the-scale/
Kostenpunkt ca 35€

Eine Alternative ist die Abhakmatte von Savage Gear mit aufgedruckten Maßband. Allerdings eher unpraktisch im Transport. Eher was für den Ansitzangler :m
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...king-Matt-120x65cm-Tauplinmatte_p42937_x2.htm


----------



## MeisterFische (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte eben spontan 15min Zeit um ans Wasser zu kommen und es gab nen irgendwie am Schwanz sehr dünnen Barsch...

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Besorger (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der hauptgrund ist warum is das massband habe   weil man so schnell und relativ schonend seine fische messen kann. das gibt es auch als kleinen schnell messband  aber da ich oft alleine los bin ist das große für mich und den fisch sinnvoller  bei mir steht c&r an oberster stelle. und das logo mit der 2014  ist seperrat wie oben schon steht und das maßband erkennt man im dunkeln direkt wie man sieht    und am rande  da soviele leute angaben zu fischen haben die total am fisch vorbei sind kann man somit schnelle beweis bilder knipsen  ohne massband glaub ich heut zu tage wenig


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super wo bekommt man so ein Teil.?


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Super wo bekommt man so ein Teil.?


Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja genau ist eine Art Plane, gibt es in verschiedenen Designs und nennt sich " The Scale"
> http://rawfinesse.de/measuring-tools/the-scale/
> ...



die von savagear geht ja nur bis 1,20 |uhoh:|uhoh: :m


----------



## zokker (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> die von savagear geht ja nur bis 1,20 |uhoh:|uhoh: :m


Ist doch Kunststoff, einfach erwärmen und vorsichtig dehnen. Bekommst bestimmt bis 1,50 gezogen.


----------



## Stefff (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist doch Kunststoff, einfach erwärmen und vorsichtig dehnen. Bekommst bestimmt bis 1,50 gezogen.



Wie jetzt!

Die meisten Angler ziehen doch nur die Fische in die länge!






Zumindest gedanklich


----------



## zokker (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Stefff schrieb:


> Wie jetzt!
> 
> Die meisten Angler ziehen doch nur die Fische in die länge!
> 
> ...


|good:
Ja, deswegen gibt es auch so wenige 99cm Hechte


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab ich leider einige erwischt diese saison


----------



## Blechinfettseb (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> die von savagear geht ja nur bis 1,20 |uhoh:|uhoh: :m



Wenn du mich mal an unserem Gewässer besuchen kommst, leihe ich mir ne Wallerabhakmatte aus |supergri


----------



## Kubstar (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach dem hier Antworten auf Beiträge gelöscht werden hier der EDIT 
Das geflame ist es mir nicht wert...


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sieht man ja auch nicht auf den ersten blick?

trotzdem petri! und guten hunger natürlich


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach mensch....auch wenn bei euch noch keine schonzeit ist...setzt die fische doch bis mai wieder ins wasser wenn  auf den ersten blick schon erkennen kann dass die voll laich sind...catch and release hin oder her...wenn jeder alle trächtigen fische abknüppelt dann is der hecht bald ganzjährig geschützt und es hat sich erledigt mit deiner kräuterkruste...schade um den nachwuchs


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ach mensch....auch wenn bei euch noch keine schonzeit ist...setzt die fische doch bis mai wieder ins wasser wenn  auf den ersten blick schon erkennen kann dass die voll laich sind...catch and release hin oder her...wenn jeder alle trächtigen fische abknüppelt dann is der hecht bald ganzjährig geschützt und es hat sich erledigt mit deiner kräuterkruste...schade um den nachwuchs



Wenn er ihn drei Monate vorher, ohne Laich entnommen hätte, gäbe es auch keinen Nachwuchs. Warum also die Aufregung?


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal abgeehen davon das zumindest bei uns hier alle Seen voll sind mit Hechten.Ist natürlich kein Freibrief dafür alles ohne Sinn und Verstand abzuknüppeln was an den Haken geht.Aber vom aussterben bedroht sind sie bei uns hier in Schleswig-Holstein ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn er ihn drei monate vorher entnommen hätte, dann hätte er halt nicht gesehen obs milchner oder rogner ist (zumindest bei der größe noch nicht). Dann hat die dame halt pech gehabt. Aber als angler, der dieses gewässer auch in zukunft mit möglichst wenig schneidertagen verlassen möchte, sollte man schon nachhaltig denken. Lachse und dorsche waren damals auch arme leute fische..und heute?


----------



## Rhxnxr (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

prinzipiell sag ich eigentlich "Jedem das Seine", aber hier hat der "neukieler" schon recht. Unübersehbar das der Fisch laichprall ist.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wenn jemand ausserhalb der schonzeit und über dem schonmaß entnehmen möchte, in einem gewässer wo es gestattet ist, dann ist das seine sache. allerdings zu schreiben "oh leider erst zuhause gesehen, dass der fisch voll war" ist einfach nur dumm ^^

vor allem wenn es so offensichtlich ist wie in diesem fall ;D


----------



## bubi10_4 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Frohes neues Jahr und ein dickes Petri euch allen.


Das Jahr scheint bei euch ja schon mal gut anzufangen.
 Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2014 

Gruß Mario


----------



## Sea-Trout (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wenn jemand ausserhalb der schonzeit und über dem schonmaß entnehmen möchte, in einem gewässer wo es gestattet ist, dann ist das seine sache. allerdings zu schreiben "oh leider erst zuhause gesehen, dass der fisch voll war" ist einfach nur dumm ^^
> 
> vor allem wenn es so offensichtlich ist wie in diesem fall ;D


Gibt halt auch unter Anglern genug Leute ohne jeglichen Plan.Angelschein besteht ja jeder Depp sag ich einfach mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Darüber könnt ihr in anderen Threads diskutieren/aufmachen.

Die Sachlage ist eh klar:
Wenn keine Schozeit/Schonmaß kann man jederzeit ohne schlechtes Gewissen, in manchen Ländern muss man sogar, entnehmen.

Ob sich einer dran hält, ist seine Privatsache und damit gut hier..

Und damit ist das Thema hier zu Ende, sonst Punkte..


----------



## Zander-Michi (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
heute Mittag auf einen 2er Mepps Spinner gefangen


----------



## nordbeck (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri! sehr schöner fisch


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich ein schöner Fisch.

Deswegen werde ich mir auch jeden Kommentar zum Thema gezieltes Angeln in der Schonzeit, oder darüber, ob ein Fisch für ein Foto ohne Unterlage einfach auf den Boden gelegt werden sollte verkneifen...

EDIT:
Bafos in geschlossenen Anlagen sind natürlich ganzjährig frei...
Sorry
|rotwerden


----------



## Zander-Michi (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ist auch keine Bafo|rolleyes


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|peinlich

Ich bitte Tausendmal um Entschuldigung!!!

Aber als Bayer hab ich die Meerforelle echt nicht spontan auf dem Schirm gehabt.|rolleyes 
Das erklärt natürlich auch den etwas abwesenden Blick...

Nur die ewigen "wie umgeh ich die Raubfisch-Schonzeit am geschicktesten" Threads...


Ein ganz herzliches Petri Heil zu der schönen Meerorelle!
#g


----------



## raubfisch-ole (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alle Jahre wieder! Das Phänomen Schonzeit geht wieder los. Sind es die ersten Entzugserscheinungen die einige Angler aus den verschiedensten Bundesländern plagt oder habt ihr lange weile? So viel Off Topic schon am Anfang des Threads ist ja echt Wahnsinn. Hab mich gerade durch 5 Seiten Bla Bla Bla geklickt...  Da kann ich ja nur hoffen das es besser wird und hier auch wieder Bilder gepostet werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder! Das Phänomen Schonzeit geht wieder los. Sind es die ersten Entzugserscheinungen die einige Angler aus den verschiedensten Bundesländern plagt oder habt ihr lange weile? So viel Off Topic schon am Anfang des Threads ist ja echt Wahnsinn. Hab mich gerade durch 5 Seiten Bla Bla Bla geklickt...  Da kann ich ja nur hoffen das es besser wird und hier auch wieder Bilder gepostet werden!



So ist das (leider), weswegen wir auch immer einschreiten in solchen Fällen...



Zudem gibts zum kommentarlosen Betrachten noch diesen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277365


----------



## Jensfreak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab gestern nen schönen Moselbegrüßungszetti 2014 #h

fiel mir aus der hand #c|supergri


----------



## catchandfun (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mein erster Hecht 2014! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil dazu.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ebenfalls Petri Heil von mir,
ich selbst warte immer noch auf meinen ersten Hecht 2014 |supergri


----------



## jvonzun (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so, hier sind die ersten Fische in diesem Jahr! Es gab 3 Stück bis 73 cm!


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist meine erste 2014


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Krokodil#6


----------



## TioZ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig schönes Tier.. Petri!!!

TioZ


----------



## phirania (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Goil,wie groß.?
123 cm?
Petri Jürgen.


----------



## pike-81 (6. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Petri Heil zum Traumhecht. Einzelheiten über Köder und Technik wären schön. 
Toller Hecht. 
Petri


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, hier nun ein paar Fakten zum Traumfisch:ER ist 115cm lang,gefangen beim Barschangeln mit einer leichten Rute mit   1/2 oz WG .Rolle war ne 51 Curado mit einer 5kg stroft.
Ich habe mind. 20 Minuten drillen dürfen,hatte zum Glück,viel Platz.Er ist 15 Minuten nur am Grund geblieben ohne die Chance
ihn nach oben zu bekommen,laut Echolot.
Köder war ein3,8 FSI am 7g Kopf.


Ps.viel Glück gehöhrt natürlich auch noch dazu


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenn ich mal ein Erlebnis, klasse..
!!


----------



## Jürgen D. (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich glaub,ich zittere jetzt noch


----------



## ossi85 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann mal ein dickes Petri zum Hecht. 
Klasse Fisch


----------



## nordbeck (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehr schöner fisch! petri   ist aber mit sicherheit eine sie


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> sehr schöner fisch! petri   ist aber mit sicherheit eine sie



Hat Jürgen D. ja auch geschrieben. :m



Jürgen D. schrieb:


> Hier ist meine erste 2014



Petri den Fängern.
@Jürgen D. Der Hecht ist echt eine Granate. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Knie immer noch zittrig sind.

@Jvonzu, Der Knoten mit den Zandern ist ja echt geplatzt, hast das inziwschen echt gut drauf.


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> sehr schöner fisch! petri   ist aber mit sicherheit eine sie



Da fehlt DAS spezielle Foto 

@all
Petri zu den prächtigen Fischen


----------



## sevone (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barschstecke vom Wochenende. Gefangen zusammen mit einem Angelfreund.


----------



## jvonzun (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> @Jvonzun, Der Knoten mit den Zandern ist ja echt geplatzt, hast das inziwschen echt gut drauf


 
ja,das scheint fast so. Dieses Jahr steht vor allem der Zander bei mir im Focus. Ich möchte diese Fischerei richtig erlernen und werde Gas geben ! Ein zweites Boot habe ich bereits.

Nun suche ich mir noch eine gute Rute und Gummis. Bin immer froh über Tipps, da ich von Tackle keine Ahnung habe...


----------



## tstdick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht überhaupt   70cm gebissen auf mini no action shad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zum ersten Hecht!!


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Digges Petri zur dicken Kugel.


----------



## tstdick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke. Das er aber auf so einen kleinen gufi geht hab ich nicht gedacht. Hab damit eher barsch  angedacht  mehr Glück wie Verstand würde ich sagen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Manchmal sind die kleinsten für die ganz Grossen gut. Und umgekehrt


----------



## tstdick (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## esox1000 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo
habe heute meinem freien Tag genutzt um das erste mal im neuen Jahr vertikal anzugreifen und wurde mit zwei Zander belohnt. Der zweite war eine Granate und passte fast nicht in den Kescher, da sie auf acht Meter gebissen haben konnten sie unbeschadet Releast werden. 











Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es beim ersten Vertikalen in 2014 6 Fische. 2 Barsche um die 30 und 4 untermaßige Zander *grummel*... Desshalb auch keine Bilder! Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht! ;-)


----------



## PikeNerd (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nabend, war am 07.01.2014 das erste mal diese Jahr unterwegs auf der Brandenburger Havel. Nachdem ich vor Rügen schon einige schöne Zander und Barsche fangen konnte.

Gab 4 Bisse auf GuFi, wovon ich einen in einen schönen fetten Zetti von 86cm Länge verwandeln konnte


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,  ein kapitales Exemplar für die Havel!


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

86 cm. das ist mal ne ansage. petri


----------



## PikeNerd (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, danke! War ein Hammer erster Angeltag in heimischen Gewässern dieses Jahr, hoffe für uns alle eine gute Prognose auf ein fischreiches und wundervolles Angeljahr 2014 

Euch allen Tight Lines!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fisch! Petri Heil!
Er ist verdächtig schlank, der Bursche...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sevone schrieb:


> Barschstecke vom Wochenende. Gefangen zusammen mit einem Angelfreund.



Nice!
Wie seid ihr vorgegangen?


----------



## sevone (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir haben schlanke Gummis  unter 10cm bei 4-6 Metern hart am Sandgrund gejiggt. Nicht sehr raffiniert, aber an diesem Tag scheinbar wirksam.


----------



## PikeNerd (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo wirklich sehr geile Barschstrecke! Petri auch nochmal von mir, das kann sich doch sehen lassen 

und Petri auch an alle sonstigen Fänger!


----------



## Stefff (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sevus!

So, gab heut den ersten "Fotofähigen" Esox 2014.

War heut früh 1,5 Std. am Wasser und es gab 3 Stück wobei der größte nur 62cm war!
Mengenmäßig kann ich mich 2014 bisher nicht beschweren, nur an der größe muß ich noch arbeiten!|kopfkrat

Alle heutigen wurden auf 15er Gummi gefangen!

P.S.: Arschfotos gibt´s im "etwas anderen" Thead!!!!!

Stefff


----------



## brauni (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Letzte Nacht endlich anangeln für dieses Jahr! Das milde Wetter gefällt den Fischen offensichtlich ganz gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh Mann, was fangt ihr bloss alle!
Glückwunsch und Petri Heil dazu!!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann darf ich mal allen Erfolgreichen ein fettes Petri wünschen und auch mal meinen ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch des Jahres Präsentieren. 




Gruß Ole


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den raubfischjägern!!#6

@bräuni am gesichtsausdruck solltest du noch etwas arbeiten (bild 1+3)


----------



## Promachos (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



raubfisch-ole schrieb:


> So dann darf ich mal allen Erfolgreichen ein fettes Petri wünschen und auch mal meinen ersten vorzeigbaren Fisch des Jahres Präsentieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein toller Fisch wunderbar in Szene gesetzt: ganz große Klasse und dickes Petri!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## PhantomBiss (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil, Ole! Wunderschöner Fisch und auch das Foto ist sehr gelungen. Glückwunsch auch dem Bräunie und dem Steff!


----------



## brauni (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> petri den raubfischjägern!!#6
> 
> @bräuni am gesichtsausdruck solltest du noch etwas arbeiten (bild 1+3)



Das Problem ist das der Blitz nachts einen fast blind macht!


----------



## Jensfreak (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zu zweit zehn Hechte... jeder 5, das hier war der schönste:m


----------



## danny7017 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein großes Danke an dieser Stelle, an den Bordi, der mir extrem geholfen hat meine Gufi Fertigkeiten so zu verbessern, daß es mir möglich wurde zum "Crocodile Dundee" zu werden.
114cm hat die Dame.


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich startete meine Eisfischer-Saison und es gab gut Namaycush, Bachsaiblinge und Seesaiblinge bis 58 cm!


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Zander 2014 zum besten geben:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fotos wieder, jvonzun!!
Und wieder tolle Fänge - Glückwunsch an alle Fänger/Fangmelder!


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Zander 2014 zum besten geben:




Wo isser denn?


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten Zander 2014 zum besten geben:



:g ich sehe ihn


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so heute mittag doch noch mal zugeschlagen

95 cm auf makrele in 60cm wasser 







ansonsten noch einen 97er gestern nacht erwischt auf stint, aber da muss mir noch jemand das bild von zuschicken.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fast schon beängstigend wie regelmäßig du Kapitale ans Band zauberst. Fettes Petri!

Hast du es an gleichem Gewässer schon mal mit der Spinnrute probiert?


----------



## richi23 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@nordbeck erstmal ein dickes Petri. Aber nachmittag schon mit der stirnlampe unterwegs?|bigeyes 

grüße


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Fast schon beängstigend wie regelmäßig du Kapitale ans Band zauberst. Fettes Petri!
> 
> Hast du es an gleichem Gewässer schon mal mit der Spinnrute probiert?



danke für die blumen! unter dem meter ist es aber kein kapitaler 

demnächst werd ich meine methoden mal ein wenig genauer beschreiben! 

nein, habe ich an diesem gewässer nicht. allerdings war ich an nem anderen meiner "hausgewässer" mal mit der spinnrute unterwegs und konnte dort nur fische bis 70cm verhaften. 
es standen auch mal 3 spinnangler an "meinem" platz (also meiner futterstelle) und haben da wobbler und gummi durchgezogen. als die dann gegangen sind habe ich dort aufgebaut und hatte innerhalb von 30 minuten nen meter.

denke also, dass die methode schon relativ selektiv sein kann für bessere fische.

richi, hatte die stirnlampe um den hals und musste dann zur rute rennen weil die die pose abzog, dabei schlug sie mir gegen die zähne und da hab ich sie schnell aufgesetzt


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da war ja noch was. 97


----------



## tstdick (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War mal wieder am Vereinsweiher. Endlich mal nach 3 schneidern ein kleiner Trost. Mein erster Barsch überhaupt. 29cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tstdick schrieb:


> War mal wieder am Vereinsweiher. Endlich mal nach 3 schneidern ein kleiner Trost. Mein erster Barsch überhaupt. 29cm.


da sag ich mal petri


----------



## Welpi (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck: Ein dickes Petri für die Mamas und dicken Respekt! Ich hätte gerne nur einen Bruchteil von Deinem Fischgespür...."der Hechtflüsterer" |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dazu demnäxt Video hier ;-))


----------



## nordbeck (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Welpi schrieb:


> @Nordbeck: Ein dickes Petri für die Mamas und dicken Respekt! Ich hätte gerne nur einen Bruchteil von Deinem Fischgespür...."der Hechtflüsterer" |supergri



danke fürs kompliment. wie thomas schon schrieb wird es in kürze ein video hier geben in dem ich meine methoden ein wenig erkläre. vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen


----------



## c-laui (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> danke fürs kompliment. wie thomas schon schrieb wird es in kürze ein video hier geben in dem ich meine methoden ein wenig erkläre. vielleicht hilfts dem einen oder anderen



Petri zu der Mutti. Zu dem Video kann ich nur sagen "Respekt". Find ich gut anderen ein wenig was über deine Technik zu erzählen. 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## mathei (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu demnäxt Video hier ;-))


sehr gut. und danach suchst du dir mal einen schneiderkönig, der seine montagen usw erklärt.
mal was anderes. quasi gegen den strom #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War das ne Bewerbung????

;-)))))))))))))))


----------



## allegoric (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu demnäxt Video hier ;-))



Find ich klasse, aber bitte auf der Hauptseite, nicht dass ich es verpasse :-D


----------



## mathei (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War das ne Bewerbung????
> 
> ;-)))))))))))))))


nö. froster ist voll :q du willst doch nur frische ostsee luft


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum angekündigten Video:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=278410


----------



## Tino34 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von meinem super Start ins Jahr 2014! 

:kNette stramme Dame von 107cm:k


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt und Glückwunsch..


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Video :m


----------



## ODS-homer (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute hats endlich geklappt!!!

mein erster in deutschland gefangener hecht, dazu der erste fisch nach der sportfischerprüfung - von ein paar köfis mal abgesehen.

70cm, 2,6kg, auf köfi am grund


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch Dir Glückwunsch und Petri Heil zum ersten Deutschlandhecht!


----------



## catchandfun (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri #h


----------



## ODS-homer (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch Dir Glückwunsch und Petri Heil zum ersten Deutschlandhecht!


danke, danke

habe grade euer video gesehen - verdammt viel aufwand, aber interessant, das färben werde ich bald mal testen

mir scheint übrigens, das hier ist insgeheim ein köcheforum - liebe grüße vom kollegen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nochn Koch - ich schmeiss mich weg ;-))
Welcome!!


----------



## magic.j (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi Leute,

@nordbeck

Schönes Video,Respekt


MfG
Magic.j


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute nur ein kurzansitz am kleinen graben. ihr wisstt schon thomas und franz 

zwar nur ein kleiner fisch, aber ich hab mich trotzdem gefreut, auch wenns nicht effizient ist.

85 auf makrele











ciao kakao


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pertri!
Und wenn du irgendwann mal 10000€ fürn anständiges Boot+AB zusammen hast, dann klappt das auch mit der Effizenz!

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

 hammer 

und petri dank natürlich.


im übrigen dieses jahr immer noch nicht gemetert. das nervt ein wenig. 4 fische ü 95, aber naja morgen knallts


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> im übrigen dieses jahr immer noch nicht gemetert. das nervt ein wenig. 4 fische ü 95, aber naja morgen knallts


deine probleme möchten andere haben. |uhoh: petri zu 95 |wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke! der fisch hier war aber nur 85...


----------



## brauni (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die runde! Bei mir gab es auch paar Fische!


----------



## nordbeck (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri, schöne fische und alle ziemlich laichvoll. bei uns sehen die lange noch nicht so aus :T


----------



## PhantomBiss (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn. Petri Heil!


----------



## zorra (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bräuni....aber der Barsch zur linken Hand ist der Beste.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> danke! der fisch hier war aber nur 85...


na dann kann ich es verstehen. :q|wavey:
bräuni. schöner zander. petri


----------



## danny7017 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es diesen 36 cm Barsch.


----------



## Dxnschx (18. Januar 2014)

Bei mir gabs einer Zander beim Vertikal-Angeln vom Tretboot


----------



## zesch (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern mal Glück gehabt am Rhein:
 74cm









Gruß
zesch


----------



## ulfisch (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin mal um halb 6 aufgestanden um um halb 8 am Wasser zu sein
so sieht es dann aus:





Einsam und kalt





Ruderregattastrecke ca. 7:45
diese Ruderfreaks waren schon wach, als ob es ihnen IRGENDETWAS nützt so früh auf zu stehen
zumal das oft Schüler sind, die von ihren sadistischen Lehren um 7 rausgeschmissen werden#d














etwa um 9:00 klärte sich den ganzen Vormittag nicht auf











Klappte aber dann nach einem Hecht 55cm der wueder schwimmt und einer ähnlich großen Forelle, die ich verloren habe, doch noch
48cm






Ich fang sie und betäube sie inkl, Drehtest, dann mach ich den Sichelschnitt und lasse sie ausbluten.
Nach ca. 3-4min. fängt sie noch mal an zu zappeln, dass sie 1-2 mal zuck kenne ich aber diese zappelte richtig.
Ich lege sie im Kescher ab und hohle schnell mein Klopper um ihr zur Sicherheit noch eins über zu ziehen.
Ich dachte mir vielleicht ist sie noch mal "wach" geworden
In dem Moment zappelt sie sich aus dem Kescher und ins Wasser|uhoh:
Etwas hektisch  springe ich zurück und rutsche auf dem nassen gras aus.
Während ich mit den Füßen im Wasser lande(fast bis zu den Knien) schnappe ich mir den Fisch und ziehe ihn wieder raus.
Oh man major fail:q
Total eingeschlonzt und nass bin ich dann nach Hause#d
Der Fisch hatte auch schon wieder aufgehört zu zappeln, war wohl doch nur ein zwei Zucker mehr.


Im Sommer habe ich mal einen Döbel gefangen, alles ganz normal, ich musste dann nach ca. 10 min zusammen packen weil mich die Mücken fraßen, so was hatte ich noch nicht erlebt, naja ich rannte dann schon fast.
Auf einmal zappelt es in meinem Rucksack, da der Fisch schon seit 20min. im RS war dachte ich nicht zu erst daran und habe mich dermaßen erschrocken:q(bin etwas schreckhaft)#q|supergri


----------



## M3ggid0 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann an dieser Stelle von Gestern einen 46cm Lippe-Barsch vermelden...
Schöner beifang beim Hechtangeln....mit dem Hecht hats auch noch geklappt...67cm nur wenige Meter weiter gefangen!

Beide auf den selben Wobbler!

Bilder im Thread "Lippe-Was geht" *8505


----------



## jvonzun (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wunderschön gezeichnete Forelle!

bei uns gab es heute wieder einige schöne Namaycush.


----------



## catchandfun (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander 12.01.2014/68cm/
Mein erster Zander überhaupt. Gefangen im Mittellandkanal.






#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na da kommen ja die Fische!
Glückwunsch an die Fänger!

@ ulfisch:
Deine tollen Fotos/Bericht hätte ich auch gerne fürs Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de).
Einverstanden?


----------



## Stachelritter13 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen hier...

...ich war gestern auch das 2. mal in diesem Jahr los.

Und die Barsche in meinem Heimatgewässer der Hessel hatten sogar richtig Hunger. Ich habe in der Mittagszeit von ca. 12-13:30 genutzt, da meine Frau und Kinder sich zum Mittagsschlaf hingelegt hatten und ich so in Ruhe eine Runde angeln gehen konnte. 
Nach dem ich ca. 20 min ein bissel rumprobiert und ein zwei bekannte Hot Spots angesteuert hatte, traf ich ein Rudel Barsche beim Mittagsessen ;-)

Leider war es ein Rudel mit Fischen von um die 19 -26cm, aber wenn man in einer Stunde 11 davon fängt macht das auch sehr viel Spaß
Hier ein paar Fotos:

























Hatte Später noch mit größeren Gufis an anderer Stelle versucht um vllt noch einen Kapitalen zufangen, aber leider war keiner da (im Nov hatte ich an gleicher Stelle einen 47er gefangen).

Der Rudel ist auch jetzt noch komplett da alle wieder schwimmen

Zum Schluss noch ein Barsch on Fire


----------



## One2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von uns auch was: der erste!
Gebissen auf 4' Kopyto King Shad Motoroil - Glitter im DEK...
Ganze 47cm...  |wavey:


----------



## pike-81 (19. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
@ulfisch:
Was ist denn ein "Drehtest"?
Petri Heil den Fängern. 
Petri


----------



## Pascal.spr (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Würde mich auch am interessieren noch nie gehört?


----------



## Pascal.spr (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!!


----------



## Trollwut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "Drehtest"?
> 
> Petri




Du nimmst den Fisch, und drehst ihn auf die Seite. dass also die Seitce nach oben zeigt. Stiert er gen Himmel isser sozusagen schon hinüber, ordentlich betäubt könnte man sagen. Dreht er die Augen Richtung Boden, is nochmal eine über die Rübe erforderlich.
Siehe hier, so sollte es nicht aussehen:







Das ganze hängt mit dem Augendrehreflex zusammen


----------



## One2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wieder dazugelernt!
Danke dafür....


----------



## pike-81 (19. Januar 2014)

Danke dafür. Abgesehen vom Aal hatte ich solche Probleme noch nie.


----------



## ulfisch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na da kommen ja die Fische!
> Glückwunsch an die Fänger!
> 
> @ ulfisch:
> ...


klar immer:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

SUPER und danke!


----------



## ulfisch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> @ulfisch:
> Was ist denn ein "Drehtest"?
> Petri Heil den Fängern.
> Petri


Habe ich mir wieder ein Wort zusammen geschustert:vik:
Augendrehreflex das meinte ich


----------



## Dorschgreifer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte am Samstag den 18.01.2014 einen zander von 1,01 und 9,7 Kg ind der Stör (Schleswig-Holstein) auf Kopyto Gummifisch:





Edit:

Hier noch einmal ein Bild aus anderer Sicht:




Spannend fand ich noch, dass der einen ca. 30cm großen Brassen im Magen und trotzdem noch Hunger hatte.


----------



## buddah (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1,01m !! Wahnsinn!! Petri!!


----------



## spin-paule (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1.01m... was ein Gerät!!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein dickes PETRI aus dem Süden der Republik#h!


----------



## ulfisch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Samstag den 18.01.2014 einen zander von 1,01 und 9,7 Kg ind der Stör (Schleswig-Holstein) auf Kopyto Gummifisch:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 214277


Glückwunsch, echt ein Fang fürs (Zander)Leben#6


----------



## phirania (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Samstag den 18.01.2014 einen zander von 1,01 und 9,7 Kg ind der Stör (Schleswig-Holstein) auf Kopyto Gummifisch:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 214277



Super Fisch Dickes  Petri#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wat fürn brummer. petri


----------



## Norge Fan (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann man nur gratulieren, ein Wahnsinns-Fisch #6.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Rhein läuft es zurzeit sehr gut, die Größe und auch Stückzahlen sind ganz gut.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bilder


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da wird man ja neidisch, bei den Fängen...............


----------



## c-laui (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja. Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Wäre ja froh wenn überhaupt mal ein Zander beißt. Die letzten zehn mal an der Elbe nix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bild 2


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bild 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ODS-homer (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Habe ich mir wieder ein Wort zusammen geschustert:vik:
> Augendrehreflex das meinte ich



boah, danke für die aufklärung!
ich hab mir schon nen wolf gegoogelt, weil ich dachte, ich hätte im prüfungslehrgang was entscheidendes verpasst|kopfkrat

heute gabs hecht #2 - immerhin 65cm, 2,1kg
ich muss echt die bisse früher erkennen, der hatte - wie sein kollege vom freitag - schon so weit geschluckt, daß ich vom köfi nur noch die schwanzflosse gesehen hab
wenn ich mal ein baby so erwische hab ich ein problem#t
hier ein bild mit 50cm-stahlvorfach, köfi und drilling werde ich erst bei der obduktion wiedersehen...


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht dieses Jahr. Mit geschätzten 50 kein Riese aber auch mein erster an diesem See. |stolz:


----------



## zorra (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Badboy lebende Fische sind halt sehr Fotogen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zorra schrieb:


> Petri Badboy lebende Fische sind halt sehr Fotogen.#6
> gr.zorra



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

so dann heute auch mal wieder losgewesen.
hab den zehnjährigen sohn von meinem angelkumpel ein bisschen geguided und er bekam auch prompt nen biss mit meinen ineffizienten angelmethoden. 
anhieb gesetzt und übergeben. :k

resultat kann sich sehen lassen und zum glück ist er auch noch nicht verwöhnt, deswegen freut er sich immerhin.#q (ich mich auch |evil
fehlt nur noch mein eigener meter .,.





ciao kakao


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Dirk. Sehen uns demnächst zum Hecht fischen. Meter muss dieses Jahr fallen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-P7511 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zorra (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck.....Petri an den jungen Mann....sowas sehen wir leider nur in NL(verfluchte Angelprüfung:c)...schätze mal den wirste vorläufig nicht mehr los....recht so.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## marcus7 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nordbeck & kleiner Helfer . 

Ordentlicher Hecht


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke. 
Glaub nicht, dass viele zehnjährige nen 20 Pfund Hecht auf dem Konto haben


----------



## paulbarsch (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Mein erster Hecht dieses Jahr. Mit geschätzten 50 kein Riese aber auch mein erster an diesem See. |stolz:



glückwunsch zum hecht,
aber wenn ich immer sehe,wie mit einem fisch umgegangen wird,(auch,wenn du ihn verwerten solltest) fällt mir nichts mehr ein!
da wird er einfach auf die steine geschmissen! na ja.

gruss andreas


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, ich weiß... wollte ihn eigentlich im seichten Wasser gleich nebenan abhaken, aber der Bursche hat sich mit seiner Energie selbst ausm Wasser katapultiert. Ne halbe Minute später war er wieder in seinem Element. Nächstes mal nehm ich den Kescher. Sorry nochmal...


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, hier mal ein paar Fänge aus 2014 von mir aus dem Rhein! Von 80cm bis 50cm alles dabei :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu den Zandern, klasse!


----------



## Chris1711 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry der erste war aus 2013! Hab mich verklickt |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sei verziehen ;-))))


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






 Mein Jahr hat gut angefangen! 43cm. Daneben gabs noch einen von 31 cm. Bei gerademal 4 Bissen. MfG heiko


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -iguana (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus zusammen,

hier mein erster Hecht 2014 und auch sicherlich der schnellste meiner Anglerlaufbahn.
1. Stelle 1. Wurf - Kontakt, nach fünf weiteren war er gelandet!
 Mit 68cm zwar kein Riese aber immerhin! 

Gefangen mit einem weißen K-Don, im Moment in dem Gewässer unschlagbar!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Promachos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri allen Fängern!

Iguana, was ist denn das für eine schicke Combo? Ne Vanquish glaube ich zu erkennen...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## nordbeck (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri allen Fängern!
> 
> Iguana, was ist denn das für eine schicke Combo? Ne Vanquish glaube ich zu erkennen...
> 
> Gruß Promachos



ist das nicht ne sustain?;+


----------



## Promachos (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ist das nicht ne sustain?;+



Hoppla, das kann sein|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## buddah (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

+Rocke oder?


----------



## -iguana (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig!! :vik:

Is ne Rocke + Sustain 4000. Einfach hammergeil die Combo.
Perfekt ausbalanciert und superleicht.
Is zwar eher was für Zander aber ich fang nur Hechte damit!? #c  |supergri


----------



## Stoney0066 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



-iguana schrieb:


> Richtig!! :vik:
> 
> Is ne Rocke + Sustain 4000. Einfach hammergeil die Combo.
> Perfekt ausbalanciert und superleicht.
> Is zwar eher was für Zander aber ich fang nur Hechte damit!? #c  |supergri



Gleiche Kombo wie meine! Sehr geil! #6
(Fängt allerdings auch Zander... |supergri)

Und Petri an alle zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich der erste meter dieses jahr







fatty boom boom






'"scheiss CR" (zitat vom fb trottel)


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui, der bzw. die kommt U-Boot-mäßig! Fettes Gerät


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Tim - wird Zeit, dass du wieder arbeiten musst ;-)))


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke. 

ja uboot triffts hat auch nen schönen run genommen der torpedo ^^


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Dickes Petri #6#6#6
Schönes Tierchen.


----------



## magic.j (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nice pike Tim,bei deinem Diätfutter kein Wunder.lass den Board Kormoran reden.muss ein Umdenken in Deutschland statt finden,wenn nicht ganz C&R dann wenigstens ne bestandsschonende Entnahme mit Jahreslimit und entnahmefenster .

@Tim
Hätte da noch ein paar Fragen an dich.

MfG
Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke. Ja schick ne pn.


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Hier ist ein Snakeheadvon meinem Dad von heute, Ich hab 2 auf Frosch gehakt aber beide verloren #d:c







LG


----------



## ulfisch (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, auch wenn ich die Viecher ekelig finde:q
Immer noch in Indien|bigeyes
Schüler müsste man immer noch sein...weiterhin viel Spass da unten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir nochmals fettes Petri (an deinen Vater  )

Das ist ja schon eine ganz gute Größe und auch eine schöne Abwechslung zu unseren heimischen Räubern.

Fangt nochmal einen Giant Snakehead!

Und eine Frage, gehen die im Drill ordentlich ab?


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner indischer räuber. petri


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke @ all
Giant Snakeheads gibs hier ned 
Und ja, die kaempfen ordentlich!!! 
Ist aber schwer einen dieses Kaliebers zu erwischen da die hier jede Ecke mit Netzen vollstopfen... Aber die 2 hol ich mir noch 

LG


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Viel Erfolg bei dem Gelingen!

Und hau hier ruhig nen paar mehr Fotos rein.


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke ich werd mein bestes geben


----------



## Snoopy (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab gestern meinen ersten hecht 2014 gefangen. Er hatte gute 73 cm und hat auf nen low Action
Gufi gebissen.


----------



## Dxnschx (26. Januar 2014)

Nach dem abkratzen vom Tretboot 






Konnte ich einen schönen Zander fangen.






Ein toller Abschluss vor der Schonzeit.


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du fährst angeln mit nem Tretboot?


----------



## Coasthunter (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> Du fährst angeln mit nem Tretboot?



Warum nicht. Hält bestimmt schön warm...:q Und an die guten Stellen, kommt damit auch bestens. Petri Heil zum Zander#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Zander!

Und ich weiss garnicht, was so ungewöhnlich ist an einem Tretboot. Ich angel auch oft von einem, hier mal ein Bild von dem Modell was ich nutze.

http://www.bootsverleih-dutzendteich.de/bilder/schwan.jpg


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger

Geiler Kahn Allrounder27, geht ja nichts über eine ordentliche Tarnung.

Ich war heute das erste Mal auf dem Eis und konnte einen Hecht erwischen. Bei -13 Grad ist der gute in 10 min zum Stockfisch mutiert.




Gruß ...


----------



## Stefff (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander!
> 
> Und ich weiss garnicht, was so ungewöhnlich ist an einem Tretboot. Ich angel auch oft von einem, hier mal ein Bild von dem Modell was ich nutze.
> 
> http://www.bootsverleih-dutzendteich.de/bilder/schwan.jpg



Boa!!

Besser getarnt geht wohl kaum!!:q


War der zokker wieder schneller!!!#h


----------



## Stefff (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sag mal zokker,
ich dachte bei dem Hecht Prügel von Matze Koch  handle es sich um ne Rute|kopfkrat

Das dass so wörtlich gemeint ist:q

Grüße


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander!
> 
> Und ich weiss garnicht, was so ungewöhnlich ist an einem Tretboot. Ich angel auch oft von einem, hier mal ein Bild von dem Modell was ich nutze.
> 
> http://www.bootsverleih-dutzendteich.de/bilder/schwan.jpg



das ist doch dein köder.
petri zocker


----------



## Dxnschx (26. Januar 2014)

Ein Tretboot hat viele Vorteile gegenüber einem Ruderboot.

- beide Hände frei beim angeln
- wo kein Motor erlaubt ist, bekommt man trotzdem ne gute Geschwindigkeit drauf
- rotal Kippstabil un unsinkbar
- rießen Ladefläche
- wenn man die Sitze gegen Autositze tauscht, dann ist es auch lange lange bequem
- man kann auch super drauf schlafen
- man brauch es nicht vor der fahrt ausschöpfen


----------



## jvonzun (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolles Hechtfoto! Unsere Saiblinge sahen heute beim Eisfischen auch nach wenigen Minuten so aus.

Tretboote sind suuuper!!!


----------



## pike-81 (27. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
@Allround Angla:
Du hast da aber keine Evergreen Opus 1 auf der Rute?
Petri


----------



## Allround Angla (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ne des ist ne Quantum


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lol pike-81, das hatte ich auch erst gedacht bin dann nach kurzer Betrachtung aber auch zum Ergebnis gekommen, das es ne andere ist. :m

Petri zum Hecht und zum Südsee Saibling. Wo bist du da, jvonzun?


----------



## jvonzun (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dieser Südsee-Saibling ist von Kuba. Ich war jeden Tag mit dem Tretboot draussen. Der erste Tag noch mit Kunstködern, da musste ich aber wie ein Irrer in die Pedale, so wechselte ich auf Köfis und konnte ich es gemütlich nehmen. Das gab dann immer 5-10 Barras in 2-3h treten!


----------



## Promachos (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Schwiizer

Varadero?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jvonzun (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cayo Santa Maria


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!


----------



## buddah (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Winter Mama aus dem Regen#6


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!

krasse flossen für die größe!
 länge? 85-90?


----------



## MarcoZG (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In M-V geht nichts , alles zu ?!


----------



## Raubbrasse (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@all: Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute ging es für mich nach der Zeugnissausgabe zum Eisangeln.
Dabei konnte ich meine ersten Eisbarsche für 2014 Fangen.

Raubbrasse


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

goil Eisangeln...ein kleiner Traum von mir|wavey:
Hübscher Barsch


----------



## Breamhunter (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



buddah schrieb:


> Winter Mama aus dem Regen#6





nordbeck schrieb:


> petri!
> krasse flossen für die größe!
> länge? 85-90?



Müßte mMn ein Milchner sein bei der Größe der Flossen 
An den Bodden hatte ich auch mal so einen 80er. Der Guide meinte sofort "Milchner"


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Januar:*
Jensfreak


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## mathei (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Müßte mMn ein Milchner sein bei der Größe der Flossen
> An den Bodden hatte ich auch mal so einen 80er. Der Guide meinte sofort "Milchner"



mit popofoto hätte die aufklärung erfolgen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

EBEN!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598
:q:q:q


----------



## nordbeck (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Müßte mMn ein Milchner sein bei der Größe der Flossen
> An den Bodden hatte ich auch mal so einen 80er. Der Guide meinte sofort "Milchner"



interessante theorie. hab ich noch nicht gehört!
in anbetracht der relativen dünnheit könnte dem wirklich so sein.

bei fischen aus stillstehenden und fließgewässern sieht man am körperbau (nacken, schwanzwurzel) und flossengröße auch meist nen deutlichen unterschied. da der fisch im fluss gefangen wurde könnte das auch passen.


----------



## jvonzun (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch ich war wieder auf dem Eis


----------



## ulfisch (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow wo bist du denn unterwegs|bigeyes
am Südpol?:q


----------



## Allround Angla (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus und Petri,
Ich habs jetz endlich an die Kueste geschafft :vik:
Einen guten Barramundi konnte ich fangen und einen wirklich Kapitalen verlor ich da er voll in die steine ging und die Schnur riss 










Lg


----------



## Jensfreak (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo und Petri meinen Vorpostern!!! Heute gabs 4 Hechte zweimal 73,92 und neuer PB eine Mutti mit 1,13!!:vik:


----------



## Pippa (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Servus und Petri,
> Ich habs jetz endlich an die Kueste geschafft :vik:
> Einen guten Barramundi konnte ich fangen und einen wirklich Kapitalen verlor ich da er voll in die steine ging und die Schnur riss
> 
> Lg



Sehr schöner Schleien-Karpfen mit Barsch-Rückenflosse.
Lustige Tierchen. Weiter so! #6


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Allrounder: Na dann dickes Petri, in Australien konnte ich nur einen Baramundi erbeuten und der war noch eine Nummer kleiner! Weiter so!

@Jensfreak: tolle Zeichnung der Hechte! Petri!

Nach einem Fischverlust letzte Woche durch Materialschwäche, konnte ich heute Erfolg verbuchen. 
Eigentlich sollte es nur eine kurze Runde werden, damit der Hund sich austoben kann. Allerdings stieg mir nach etwa dem 5ten Wurf dieser 122cm Waller in der Elbe ein. 




Bevor ich gesteinigt werde, weil der Waller im Schnee liegt -  es waren Plusgrade und der Schnee taut. Ich denke da kann der Kerl das verkraften.


----------



## mathei (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern. schöner waller


----------



## nordbeck (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger, besonders zum 113 hecht und zum waller.

da sieht man mal wieviel von der theorie zu halten ist, dass welse bei bestimmten wassertemperaturen nicht mehr fressen.


----------



## andy84 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich schöner 113er Hecht Petri


----------



## Allround Angla (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Leute

@Aalredl- Petri zum geilen Waller!

Lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieviel von der theorie zu halten ist, dass welse bei bestimmten wassertemperaturen nicht mehr fressen.



Genau das dachte ich auch....


----------



## buddah (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am WE gings in Oberbayern endlich auf SeFo´s

Leider gabs kein Silber dafür aber diese schöne BaFo die anscheinend vom Fluss abgewander ist! 

Livebiss 2m vom Üfer im glassklaren Wasser





Natürlich wurde sie nach kurzem Foto zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Krüger82 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gab heute einen 75cm NOK Zander!!!! Hab am NOK nicht viel erfahrung und daher nicht mit so einem fetten fisch gerechnet!!! Freud man sich gleich noch ein bißchen mehr!!! Hab leider kein pic!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Rosi75 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern mein PB auf 91 cm verbessern :vik:


----------



## Siever (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Kirsche!! Ein Karpfen im Zanderkostüm!! Toller Fisch! Petri!!


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn von mir auch dickes Petri geiler Fisch...#6#6#6


----------



## buddah (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch....und auch noch vom Ufer????


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Bursche, dickes Petri auch von mir!


----------



## Coasthunter (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rosi75 schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern mein PB auf 91 cm verbessern :vik:



Ich will auch....:q
Schöner Klopper. #6 Petri Heil.


----------



## zanderzone (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiles Teil! Dann liegen wir jetzt gleich auf!! ;-)


----------



## Pascal.spr (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!! (Wurde er wieder zurückgesetzt oder gegessen?)


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig guter fisch,ein traum,ma schaun ob's dieses Jahr auch mal klapp(er)t #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pascal.spr schrieb:


> (Wurde er wieder zurückgesetzt oder gegessen?)


Ist hier im Forum VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT!!!


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ach jetzt darf man nicht mal mehr fragen? -.-


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nun will ich hier auch mal was melden..
Raubdöbel,gefangen auf 10 cm Rotauge auf Grundrute  55 cm.
Und ein     Hecht 90 cm+


----------



## mathei (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ach jetzt darf man nicht mal mehr fragen? -.-



nein. denn der ärger ist vorprogrammiert.


petri schöner fisch


----------



## Pascal.spr (5. Februar 2014)

……………


----------



## Hezaru (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Rosi#6
Schön das auch Frauen solche Fische fangen:q


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Petri Rosi#6
> Schön das auch Frauen solche Fische fangen:q



Mhhhhh.?????#d#d


----------



## Plietischig (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ihr seid ja alle zart..

naja dann wenigstens petri


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs ne 85er Dame aus der Lippe...Bilder gibt es hier  :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=31590&page=857


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein alter Haudegen


----------



## Nevisthebrave (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ein alter Haudegen



Der hat ja schon n grauen Star#6
Petri!


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri dank.

der gute war ganz schön malträtiert. macken an allen seiten und blind auf einem auge.


----------



## Elgar (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute morgen auch mal mit der Gummirute los.
Da hat sich ein Zander an meinem 4er easyshiner vergriffen.
Für das erste mal Angeln in diesem Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Flo682 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch den Fängern #6


----------



## Scabbers (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!

Da es eher ungewöhnlich ist, heute mal eine Fangmeldung von mir. Ich wollte eigentlich ein wenig Barsche an der Milde angeln, aber die Hechtdame von 92cm vergriff sich am halben Tauwurm am 6er-Wurmhaken. An der Centrepin war das dann ein spannender Drill #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aussergewöhnlicher Fang mit der Kombi!!
Glückwunsch dazu!!


----------



## mathei (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Scabbers schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern!
> 
> Da es eher ungewöhnlich ist, heute mal eine Fangmeldung von mir. Ich wollte eigentlich ein wenig Barsche an der Milde angeln, aber die Hechtdame von 92cm vergriff sich am halben Tauwurm am 6er-Wurmhaken. An der Centrepin war das dann ein spannender Drill #6



sauber. wat für ein erlebnis.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war ein guter tag heute. wir hatten zu zweit 9 bisse.

ich konnte 3 fische landen und hab einen sehr guten im drill verloren.

insgesammt sehr zufrieden weils die letzte zeit sehr hart war.

leider kein meter dabei :/


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nordbeck
ist natürlich hart wenn kein Meter dabei war....
aber nur wenn man zu sehr verwöhnt war.

Petri an Scabbers
Endlich wieder ein normaler Angler der sich auch über einen 92er freut...:q


----------



## ulfisch (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> war ein guter tag heute. wir hatten zu zweit 9 bisse.
> 
> ich konnte 3 fische landen und hab einen sehr guten im drill verloren.
> 
> ...



erträgst du den Hechtgeruch überhauptnoch#6
Ich muss bei den Viechern immer würgen:c


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die köfis stinken schlimmer 

Grad einen auf Aal erwischt. Leider wieder kein Meter, aber vielleicht kommt noch einer. 






Herazu, ja ist es auch. Dieses Jahr erst zwei in der Hand gehabt. Das ist schon relativ wenig.


----------



## Bronni (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Ulfisch,
  ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Hechten. Ich habe aber noch eine Frage: Wo hast Du dieses super, breite Maßband gekauft?
  Viele Grüße und Petri, Bronni


----------



## Sea-Trout (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://rawfinesse.de/measuring-tools/

Das große nennt sich The Scale.


----------



## Bronni (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Sea-Trout,

danke, schon bestellt.
Bronni


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin
Ich liebe aal


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mehr als Meter??


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leider nein


----------



## Michael_05er (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man sieht es an deinem Gesichtsausdruck  Trotzdem Petri!

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na komm, Tim sieht doch nicht sooo schlecht aus ;-))
Dann Glückwunsch zum erneuten knappen Meter.....


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Michael, danke vielmals. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na komm, Tim sieht doch nicht sooo schlecht aus ;-))
> Dann Glückwunsch zum erneuten knappen Meter.....



Ach komm reib nicht noch salz in die Wunde. Wenns diese Woche wieder keinen gibt Werf ich die ******** auf die Halde und Kauf mir ne 13m stippe


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibt dann das näxte Video mit der Stippe ;-)


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal karpfen  war schon gucken die biester sind aktiv und fressen :€


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

;-))))))))))


----------



## Siever (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Juhu!! Ich kam gestern endlich mal wieder ans Wasser! Ein letztes mal vor der Schonzeit für ne knappe Stunde:vik: Auch ein kleiner Hecht (gebissen auf einen 25er FinS...) kann Großes bewirken. Ich hab mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel, endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein und dann auch noch mit Fisch.


----------



## hanzz (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Siever


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin und Petri! Ich denke ich mach morgen die letzte Tour
25er FinS?! - Jut, jut, joar...

Grüße JK


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Siever. auch wenn bei uns keine schonzeit ist, werd ich wohl als bootsangler vor april hier einstellen können. na warten wir mal das wetter ab.


----------



## zorra (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....Dienstag gab es noch paar Grabenhechte....dieser war der grösste.
gr.zorra


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## soadillusion (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So dann hier die ersten Fische im neuen Jahr ^^

Einer mit 60cm und der andere 62cm. Beides auf KöFi.


----------



## Fragezeichen (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenns diese Woche wieder keinen gibt Werf ich die ******** auf die Halde und Kauf mir ne 13m stippe



Die Woche ist fast um, ich melde mich freiwillig als Halde. |rolleyes


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morgen und übermorgen hab ich noch zwei Tage vor mir 

Außerdem bringt gesittetes abgeben lange nicht die Genugtuung wie brechende kohlefaser


----------



## andy84 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Test zum hochladen von Bildern


----------



## andy84 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

juhu hat geklappt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Siehste, geht doch!
Petri Heil zum Fisch!


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werd von zwerghechten geplagt


----------



## andy84 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwerghechte sehen anders aus, 75 geht schon, einer sagte mal wer das kleine nicht ehrt ist das große nicht wert, ;-) scherz,  petri trotzdem


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles unterm Meter zählt net, gelle, Tim?

;-))))


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

Naja das Maßband hat schon seine Berechtigung. Unter 80 ist köderfisch, ab 90 interessant.

Heißt natürlich nicht , dass ich anderer Leute Fänge geringschätze. 

Für mich mit meiner Methode an meinen Gewässern trifft es aber zu.


----------



## Plietischig (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also ich finde das schon sehr arrogant! Warum fotografierst du denn die Fische, wenn du dich darüber nicht freust, oder sie als Kleinfisch abstempelst? Kleinfische werden bei mir schnell zurückgesetzt, und nicht extra aufs RAW Bandmaß positioniert und fotografiert. Manchmal muss man sich aber für seine Hecht feiern lassen..

Alle die sie über ihre Fänge freuen, petri!

Mein Wort zum Samstag hehe


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Freuen tut man sich doch immer über jeden Fisch, aber gegen größere hab ich nichts. 
Vor allem wenn es sonst besser klappt. 
Generell mess und fotografier ich jeden Hecht, schon allein um Wachstum etc zu beobachten und zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Also ich finde das schon sehr arrogant! Warum fotografierst du denn die Fische, wenn du dich darüber nicht freust, oder sie als Kleinfisch abstempelst?



#r|good:  na da bin ich ja nicht der einzige der so denkt #h

ps. lieber gott schenke ihm ein Meter damit das geheule aufhört .... sry aber ist sooooooo


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke ich hoffe es auch. Sooooooooo


----------



## Ghanja (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Generell mess und fotografier ich jeden Hecht, schon allein um Wachstum etc zu beobachten und zu dokumentieren.


Das ist allerdings interessant - die Gewässer, die du beangelst können dann nicht sehr groß sein oder? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den gleichen Fisch noch einmal zu erwischen ist in einem Fließgewässer bzw. großem See recht gering.


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Arrogant find ich es nicht.
Sonst würde Tim seine "kleinen" Fische gar nicht zeigen.


Wer immer große Fische fängt, der nicht mehr an was anderes denkt 

Petri *allen *Fängern !


----------



## bebexx (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Arrogant find ich es nicht.
> Sonst würde Tim seine "kleinen" Fische gar nicht zeigen.
> 
> 
> ...




So sieht es aus, schön auf den Punkt gebracht.... :thumbup:


----------



## zorra (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind Heute Morgen für 3Std an den Beeken in NL gewesen es gab 6Hechte...der Kumpel erwischte den grössen.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings interessant - die Gewässer, die du beangelst können dann nicht sehr groß sein oder? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den gleichen Fisch noch einmal zu erwischen ist in einem Fließgewässer bzw. großem See recht gering.





Zum Teil Gewässer mit 130 Hektar und drei mal den gleichen Fisch in einer Saison in unserer Gruppe. 

Bei freiwasser Fischen geb ich die recht, aber grad an den Baggerseen wird regelmäßig gedoppelt. Manchmal auch über Jahre hinweg. 
Ein bekannter hat einen Hecht in 4 Jahren 5 mal gefangen von 104 bis 121 cm.

Bekanntes Beispiel dafür ist auch der aktuelle englische rekordfisch. Ich weiß von 4 Fängen in den letzten 3 Jahren und immer über 43 lbs.

Manche Fische ziehen auch sehr stark umher und man fängt sie an völlig unterschiedlichen Stellen. 

Mein Kumpel mit dem ich grad am Wasser bin hat heute einen Fisch gefangen den ich letzte Woche Sonntag an Land hatte, obwohl wir heute an der anderen uferseite vom Gewässer sitzen (+- 450 m)


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

war kurz am Wasser und hatte die Hoffnung auf einen Zander auf Köfi. Nachdem ich an der selben Stelle 2 Bisse, trotz ablaufender Schnur, versemmelt habe und die Fische nur angekaut waren, hing beim dritten mal ein 30cm Barsch. Der hatte den etwas über 10 cm großen Köfi dann auch komplett weggehauen.

Zander gabs nicht, hätte dafür wohl noch länger angeln müssen.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Einfach statisch am Grund?


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke. Jupp, einfache Einzelhaken Montage am FC Vorfach und totem 9-11cm Köfi mit Grundblei. 

Wollte eigentlich noch etwas mit KuKö's nebenbei angeln, war mir aber zu windig. :>


----------



## hanzz (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Cooles Bild


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, hab mir auch Mühe gegeben. #t

Beachtet bitte meinen Großfischkescher. Der hat ca. 4cm Maschenweite. #t


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

also ich würde da mit etwas kleineren Köderfischen nochmal hin.

Scheinst einen Barschplatz gefunden zu haben - die Fehlbisse lassen auf weitere Fische schliessen |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Köfis passen doch in dieser Jahreszeit! Als ich noch Kotaugen gefischt hab kamen auch auf Handlange Modelle häufiger barschbisse


----------



## hanzz (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja. Kotaugen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Als ich noch *Kotaugen* gefischt hab
> 
> Kannste die mal näher beschreiben ??#c|kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich seh schon ihr habt die Sportfischerprüfung nicht bestanden


----------



## zorra (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich seh schon ihr habt die Sportfischerprüfung nicht bestanden


..gibt es diesen Lappen immer noch....dachte der wäre längst out.|bigeyes
gr.zorra


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zorra schrieb:


> ..gibt es diesen Lappen immer noch....dachte der wäre längst out.|bigeyes
> gr.zorra



vieleicht lernt man hier neuerdings dass man Kotaugen ganz leicht am Geruch erkennen kann |uhoh:


----------



## Stefff (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

AAAchtung Jungs!!

Beim Thema bleiben UND
nur nicht zu Lustig werden! Gelll :q

Weitermachen#6


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok, Sheriff.


----------



## Stefff (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ok, Sheriff.




I nix Sheriff!!
(Gott sei Dank, den Job wollt ich hier nicht machen#d)
I nur user!!


Wie gesagt, weitermachen!
Mir macht sowas nix :q

Spaß muß sein!!


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich heize gerade den Ofen vor:m
Besser gehts kaum, war eigentlich zum Rutentesten(lechtz:k)und Köder schmeissen da, bekam beim 2. oder 3. Wurf diesen schönen Fisch.






Danach gabs noch reichlich Nachläufer und Sichtkontakt...leider dann auch Wind also bin ich nach Hause aber ein schöner Tag


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die ist aber schön gezeichnet !

Petri und lass´ sie Dir schmecken !

Kochergebnis bitte unter "Raubfische sind zum Essen da" posten 

R.S.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri ulfisch!


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Der/die hat auch nicht diese strangen Säureanschlagsverätzungsspuren wie die letzten Teile ausm gleichen Gerauschel - guten Hunger!


----------



## ulfisch (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Jungs,
nee diesmal habe ich nur gesunde Fische gesehen, sie waren auch recht aktiv wobei das bewölkte Wetter und der Regen sicher hilfreich waren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir!

Auf was hat sie gebissen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 143584 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Biss mir heut früh auf frolic.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der unsichtbarkeitsfisch? kapitales exemplar so wie es scheint.

edit: ah da ist das foto ja. petri


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Petri auch von mir!
> 
> Auf was hat sie gebissen?


Auf meinen Daiwa current master, den fische ich im Moment sehr gerne#6


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallöle,

da ich dieses Jahr noch nicht so oft am Wasser war...
mal abgesehen von einem Rapfen und zwei Bärschleins mein erstes schönes Exemplar 2014! 

gebissen zur Mittagszeit auf 'nen neon-orangen Sandra shad.
Wer hätte das gedacht...
ne dreiviertel Stunde meinen Lieblingsshad durchgezuppelt, dann dacht ich mir so... ach probierst mal was fieses grelles >> bumm! :q

schee wars... 






edit:  74 cm hatte das Fischlein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Hezaru (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Peti, Haupsach es war schee
Bei uns waren die Hechte im klaren Winterwasser sehr aktiv,
aber jetzt ist erstmal Schonzeit hier.


----------



## Haenger (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dankeschön Thomas...

Ja, bei uns ist der Hecht auch dicht.
Waren deshalb an dem Tag nicht am Hausgewässer, Hechte sind da eher selten zu erwarten, dafür doch der ein oder andere schöne Zander oder auch Rapfen und Barsche. 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückelwunsch#6


----------



## Örnie (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barschalarm!!!


----------



## porscher (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri! ein wunderschönes tier!


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So heute auch wieder los gewesen da ich gestern leider ein Abbriss hatte. 

Und siehe da heute war es deutlich besser |supergri|supergri



Petri 

Tobi


----------



## nordbeck (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schönes foto.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> schönes foto.



:q :m


----------



## KleinerWaller (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei uns ist der Hecht jetzt auch erstmal zu und in der gesamten Zeit sind Kunstköder, KöFisund auch Fischfetzen verboten 

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## zorra (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag gab es 6 kleine Hechte bis 80cm in einer NL-Beeke(Graben)...schöner Zeitvertreib wenn man nicht zum Zanderangeln an den Rhein kommt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Topic (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal nen Fisch den man hier in diesem Thread weniger sieht.


----------



## Topic (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

haha...aso ^^:vik:
dann erläutere mal bitte wo du diese Art eingliedern möchtest :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Salmoniden?

So what - wir hatten in dem Thread auch schon auf Blinker gefangene Karpfen.

Glückwunsch zum räuberischen Salmoniden..


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri #6


----------



## nordbeck (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri topic und zorra


----------



## PhantomBiss (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> War auch nur Spaß.Aber wenn man es genau nimmt ist es trotzdem kein Raubfisch sondern ein Salmonid.


 
Könnte man dann nicht auch sagen, dass ein Flussbarsch kein Raubfisch ist sondern ein Percoid |kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

"Salmoniden" sind eine Familie, es handelt sich also um evolutionäre Klasse also verwandte Arten. "Raubfische" sind eine Gruppierung aufgrund der Nahrung - es hat nichts mit Verwandtschaft, Phylogenie oder Ähnlichem zu tun.
Natürlich ist eine Forelle ein Lachs oder ein Saibling ein Raubfisch - genauso wie ein Rapfen oder eben ein Hecht.


----------



## PhantomBiss (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|rolleyes...


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Salmoniden?
> 
> So what - wir hatten in dem Thread auch schon auf Blinker gefangene Karpfen.



Regulär gebissen?

Hab mal einen Karpfen auf toten Köfi gefangen und ein Kumpel hats auch geschafft. Nichts ist unmöglich.

Karpfen auf KuKö gab es bei mir nur einmal. Auf Spinner in der Schwanzwurzel...guter Einschlag in der Rute und dann ging die Bremse...


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Sea-Trout :
Gute Idee - weil interessantes Thema! 
So gibt's auch mehr Input. #6

Mecker?  Nöö! 
Alles im Rahmen - ist ja nicht OT -Free!


----------



## Topic (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da hab ich ja was ins rollen gebracht :q


----------



## jvonzun (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits!

 Ich habe meine Köder letzte Woche auch wieder einmal intensiv gebadet!


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bah geil! Ich liebe diese riesigen Barschartigen!

Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Bilder!!
Bericht????


----------



## daci7 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Starke Bilder!


----------



## nordbeck (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hammer grouper


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WAHNSINN, tolle Bilder #6 dickes Petri


----------



## ulfisch (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du bist so garstig zu uns#t
super Bilder vielen Dank#6


----------



## Stefff (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jawoll!

Das nenn ich mal ne Bilderstrecke!

Dankeschön!


----------



## jvonzun (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schön, dass es euch gefällt!

 @Thomas, ich hoffe anstatt eines Berichtes gibst du dich auch mit einem Video zufrieden!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyVKuJa1Bf4


----------



## MissZander (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> schön, dass es euch gefällt!
> 
> @Thomas, ich hoffe anstatt eines Berichtes gibst du dich auch mit einem Video zufrieden!?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyVKuJa1Bf4




geilllllllllllllllllllll :l


----------



## Siever (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun: Mensch, ihr habt aber auch geile Fische in der Schweiz  Nee, im Ernst,  wo warst du??


----------



## Pascal.spr (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Madagaskar


----------



## Plietischig (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wie groß ist der Barsch?
heftig... Petri


----------



## M3ggid0 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Bilder...den aller letzten hast du doch auf Fliege gefangen...oder?|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja,das war eine Fliege aus Blei mit einem Assist Hook :q!

der grösste Grouper hatte knapp 2m.

 next one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9w4GmfG56s


----------



## PsychoBo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pascal.spr schrieb:


> Madagaskar


 

Das Bild vom Chamäleon hat ihn verraten.  
F. pardalis gibt es "natürlich" nur auf Madagaskar.


----------



## Justsu (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Das Bild vom Chamäleon hat ihn verraten.
> F. pardalis gibt es "natürlich" nur auf Madagaskar.


 
Man hätte auch einfach den Titel des Videos lesen können...:q


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah! Super geiles fischen. 

Beneidenswert!


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Saucooles Angeln... Jede Muckibude ist n Scheißdreck dagegen. 
Da fallen einem doch abends die Arme runter...#:
petri und Respekt#6


----------



## EdekX (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bestes fischen das es gibt. #6


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Saucooles Angeln... Jede Muckibude ist n Scheißdreck dagegen.
> Da fallen einem doch abends die Arme runter...#:
> petri und Respekt#6



Für den Außenstehenden bzw. Nichtangler sieht es wahrscheinlich wie Turbowi...en aus.|sagnix
Der Angler aber genießt die tollen Aufnahmen, das Meer und die phantastischen Fänge. Bitte mehr davon!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und danke für die Bilder!

Über einen detaillierten Bericht inklusives verwendetes Gerät (Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Köder) würd ich mich auch freuen!


----------



## er2de2 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun
Danke für die Fotos und Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und krassen Angelurlaub, so muss er sein - ein Traum!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



allrounder27 schrieb:


> petri und danke für die bilder!
> 
> über einen detaillierten bericht inklusives verwendetes gerät (rute, rolle, schnur, köder) würd ich mich auch freuen!



#6#6#6


----------



## Hezaru (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke fürs Vid, sehr geil.
Die Ruten sehen aus als würde man mit Forellenausrüstung auf Wels gehen.:q
Ein paar Infos zum Gerät währen angebracht.
Auserdem hat das Vid bewiesen dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.
Und das Lehrer der Traumberuf jedes Angler sein sollte..:q


----------



## jvonzun (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier ein Kurzberichtli:

Letzten Herbst bin ich von 3 Anglern angefragt worden, ob ich mit ihnen als Guide nach Madagaskar komme. Das liess ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen und buchte eine Reise.
Leider ist die Anreise dorthin nicht ganz einfach, so waren wir insgesamt 28h unterwegs. Irgendwann lagen wir dann aber doch in unserem Hotel, wo wir die erste Nacht verbrachten. Am nächsten Morgen wurden wir von unserem Kapitän und Bootsjungen abgeholt und dann ging es mit 175 PS 2,5 h bis zu einer abgelegenen Insel, wo uns eine super freundliche Truppe und eine Lodge mit 7 kleinen Bungalows empfang.
Dann wurde unser Material begutachtet und alle Knoten geknüpft, damit es am nächsten Morgen endlich zum Fischen gehen kann. 
Wie jeden Morgen suchten wir zuerst die Vögel auf dem Wasser, die die Kleinfische, die die Bonitos an die Oberfläche treiben, fressen. Unter den Bonitos wiederum stehen die grossen Räuber. Findet man das, ist Fisch garantiert. Während die einen die Jigs in die Tiefe liessen, warfen die anderen mit Hechtruten kleine Löffel und Stickbaits zu den raubenden Fischen, die dann in einen Höllentempo über die Wasseroberfläche gezogen werden mussten. Absolut tolle Fischerei, vor allem die Skipjacks zogen an der leichten Rute bei ihren Fluchten locker 100 m Schnur von der Rolle.
Leider wütete kurz vor unserer Ankunft ein heftiger Zyklon über dem Gebiet, so dass wir die ersten 4 Tage bei sehr starkem Wind, sehr hohen Wellen und immer wieder heftigen Regenfällen fischen mussten, so kam es, dass wir uns manchmal sogar im Meer aufwärmen mussten.
Bei dem Wetter kommen die Fische nicht so gerne an die Oberfläche und wir sahen nicht ganz so viele Jagdszenen wie sonst üblich. So klapperten wir die Unterwasserberge und Kanten ab, wo wir immer wieder verschiedenen Fischarten begegneten. Gefischt haben wir meist mit Jigs um die 200g, wo ein Assisthook der Grösse 13/0 an einem 600 lbs Kevlar montiert war. Problematisch waren die Königsmakrelen und Barrakudas, die uns sehr viele Jigs klauten, selbst das Kevlar war kurz nach dem Biss durch. 
Gelegentlich wurden die gehakten Fische beim Hochkurbeln plötzlich ganz leicht und wir begriffen zuerst gar nicht, was los ist. Bis wir dann am Jig nur noch den Kopf des Fisches sahen, der Rest wurde von Haien abgebissen. Einmal blieb leider einer von ca. 2,5m hängen, da konnten wir eine knappe Stunde drillen, bis wir das Vorfach am Boot durchschneiden konnten.
Gegen Abend versuchten wir es dann oft auch mit den Oberflächenköder, wobei die Fische vor allem meinen Savage Gear sehr liebten. Leider kamen immer wieder Haie vorbei, die man aber glücklicherweise oft von weitem sah und dann versuchen musste, den Köder wegzuziehen, klappte leider nicht immer. Wenn dann einmal einer hängen blieb, ging das Theater los. Haie sind extrem harte Kämpfer, die nicht wirklich aufgeben.
Gefährlich war es auch die Oberflächenköder bis ans Boot zu kurbeln, da die Fische sie in so einem hohen Tempo verfolgen und teilweise mehrere Meter aus dem Wasser springen. So schoss einmal eine Königsmakrele kurz vor dem Boot neben dem Köder vorbei und flog zwischen und quer übers Boot auf die andere Seite. Hätte sie einen von uns getroffen, hätte das sehr böse enden können, da das Maul mit rasiermesserscharfen Zähnen bewaffnet ist, selbst dem Kapitän war es da nicht mehr ganz wohl.
Hatte man einmal keine Lust auf aktives Fischen, hängte man einen grossen fetzen Bonito an den Assisthook und liess das ganze auf den Grund. Das wurde dann aber schnell langweilig, weil man so ständig Fische hochkurbeln musste. 
Immer wieder super waren die Grouper-Bisse, die sofort in ihre Höhle schwimmen und man sie dort kaum noch heraus bekommt. Gelegentlich schafften wir es, der grösste hatte knapp 2 m bei geschätzten 130-150kg.
Die Gewässer um die abgelegenen Inseln rund um Madagaskar sind wirklich noch randvoll mit Fisch und wenn man die Plätze kennt, findet man immer wieder raubende Schwärme.
Die beiden letzten Tage hatten wir dann kaum Wind und Regen, dann war es aber extrem heiss. Die Leute sind super freundlich und ich werde nächstes Jahr sicherlich nochmals eine Reise dorthin organisieren. Dann aber zu einer anderen Zeit, wenn noch zusätzlich viele Sails, Marline und Mahi Mahis in der Gegend sind.

Als Popperrute hatte ich die Shimano Kaibutsu Long cast, die war jedoch nach dem ersten Biss hinüber, danach gab mir ein anderer seine Rute. (keine Ahnung, was für ein Modell,jedoch ziemlich teuer).
Zum Jiggen hatte ich die Xoga Takadum in PE 3-5,da wäre eine Klasse stärker besser, ausser man steht auf Spielzeugrütchen. Als Schnur hatte ich eine SpiderWire in 0,35mm.
Als Rolle hatte ich je eine Stella 10000 und eine Penn Slammer für Fischfetzen.

Oh ja, Lehrer ist tatsächlich ein Traum :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!
Super!
Und das kann ich jetzt so ins Mag übernehmen mit den Fotos?


----------



## jvonzun (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

du darfst


----------



## nordbeck (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> du darfst



Supä!!!!
Dannnggeeee..

@nordbeck:
Sieht nach Meter aus (oder les ich die Skala falsch?).

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!
#6


----------



## FlitzeZett (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch oder Petri!

Ich les 80+


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

muss mir dann doch wohl mal ne Brille besorgen ;-((


----------



## hanzz (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. 

Sind Grundeln eigentlich auch Raubfische ?


----------



## dunkelbunt (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja sind sie

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kesslergrundel


----------



## hanzz (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann bin ich gespannt ob der Thomas hier bald seine Fänge zeigt


----------



## nordbeck (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Supä!!!!
> 
> Dannnggeeee..
> 
> ...




Bist du besoffen?

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

noch nicht - Augenarzt ist wohl angesagt ;-(


----------



## zorra (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Nordeck...paar Sprinter konnten wir Heute auch überreden...viele Nachläufer richtig Bock hatten die nicht...aber da wir alle Bisse Live hatten wars nee runde sache.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dank und gleichfalls petri


----------



## kernell32 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Augenarzt hierher! auch n meter oder?

 nee ohne scheiss knapp 80 aber ne dicke Ische trotzdem!

Waren eigentlich auf Waller draussen weil Hecht hier momentan geschützt ist.
Also Tauwürmer gekauft (ordentlich) Brandungsrute + 2  Wallerrruten und noch eine 120g 330cm Rute auf was da sonst so kommen will, alle mt Tauwurm.

Den ganzen Tag Pisswetter knapp 7 Grad  grau, Regen aber zumindest Bier dabei.

Den Ganzen Nachmittag nix...

Gegen Halb 7 eingepackt, Schnauze voll, Bier leer, alle Ruten drin (alle auf Tauwurm wohlgemerkt) weil in Frankreich Zitat:
"Während der Schonzeit vom Hecht sind alle für den Raubfisch üblichen Fangmethoden verboten (Köderfische lebend oder tot, Spinner, Blinker, Gummifisch, Wobbler usw.)"

Dann beim Reinholen der letzten Rute ... BLAM Hecht auf Tauwurm! Premiere... war keine Absicht ich Schwör!






Edith:

Klammer und Komma vergessen und ... ach ja wer Rechtschreipfehler findet darf sie behalten!


----------



## kernell32 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nochmal ich...
Ganz ehrlich diese Landezangen sind doch mal echt ******** oder?
Mir tut das weh wenn ich mein eigenes Foto sehe, der Hecht hat ungefähr 10 Sekunden an Land verbracht aber hat n Loch im Unterkiefer fürs Leben... ich nehm in Zukunft definitiv wieder den Kescher!

Wer hat diese blöden Zangen erfunden?

 #d#d#d


----------



## kernell32 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nochmal ich... warum wird hier eigentlich zensiert?

Kac`k, Schei?e, Fick3n.

hier darf mann es doch auch!
Wikipedia

wollte ich nur mal sagen!
Kannste löschen, musste aber nicht oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Braucht man diese Wörter, um einen tollen Fang zu beschreiben?

Wir denken:
Im Forum vom Anglerboard nicht....


----------



## spike999 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Nochmal ich...
> Ganz ehrlich diese Landezangen sind doch mal echt ******** oder?
> Mir tut das weh wenn ich mein eigenes Foto sehe, der Hecht hat ungefähr 10 Sekunden an Land verbracht aber hat n Loch im Unterkiefer fürs Leben... ich nehm in Zukunft definitiv wieder den Kescher!
> 
> ...




das ist doch schon vorm benutzen klar...


----------



## nordbeck (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Kernell. Ja die Zangen sind echt Müll.


----------



## sevone (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Wer hat diese blöden Zangen erfunden?
> 
> #d#d#d




Mein Vater pflegt immer zu sagen: "Blöd ist nicht der, der sich sowas ausgedacht hat. Blöd ist der, der ....." Naja, ich hab den Rest mal weggelassen, weil ich auch niemendem zu nahe treten möchte.

Aber so ist das halt beim Angeln; man muss viel probieren und es ist leider viel (gehypter) Schrott dabei.


----------



## jvonzun (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch die Schweizer Fische sind hungrig


----------



## den#777 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein dickes Petri allen Fängern...
ein Zander von heute Morgen, leider nicht gemessen, ich schätze um die 70:vik:


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...war auch mal wieder am Wasser....








Tight Lines & Petri an alle Fänger !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach klasse, was da noch gefangen wird.
Weiter so!!



PS, weil vergessen:
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Spartakus (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Arne

ein dickes Petri Heil!

Das macht immer Spaß Deine Fangbilder zu sehen !

Große Klasse und danke dafür!

Grüße
#h


----------



## Jensfreak (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern, paar geile Fische dabei... Johnny walker konnte am sonntag morgen auch ein schönes Foto von mir schiessen ;-)


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Zander und Barsch! Petri Heil in die Runde.


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder  
Und konnte einen 47er Barsch verhaften nen kleiner Zander 
war auch noch dabei|supergri


Leider ist das Bild nicht so toll da ich alleine war. 

MfG
Tobi 

Petri an die anderen und dicke Fische :m


----------



## Icha (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings interessant - die Gewässer, die du beangelst können dann nicht sehr groß sein oder? Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den gleichen Fisch noch einmal zu erwischen ist in einem Fließgewässer bzw. großem See recht gering.



Gilt der Hecht, gerade alte Exemplare, nicht als sehr Standort treu?
Ist ja eher der lauernde Jäger.

Ich hatte da mal ein Erlebnis in Schweden, mit dem Auto fährst du ca. 60 km um den See, genau Wasserfläche kenn ich leider nicht, tiefste Stelle 30 mtr.

Erst verlor ich Ihn kurz vorm Boot, konnte aber ganz klar eine große Narbe an der Schwanzwurzel erkennen.
2 Tage später konnte ich, definitiv, diesen Fisch landen. Riesen Narbe an identischer Stelle, selbe Stelle, quasi identisch angeworfen.
Der Hecht hatte 68cm übrigens 


War nur so ein Gedanke beim lesen :vik:


----------



## RaLoeck (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Barsch, TobiEssenRuhr!
....ist ja irre, wie grün die Bäume in Essen schon sind. Hier ist noch kein Blatt am Baum |rolleyes


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey danke RaLoeck !! 
Das auf der anderen uferseite sind Tannen die 
sehen das ganze Jahr so aus


----------



## nordbeck (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Grad beim zanderfischen erwischt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
schöne Dame


----------



## Stefff (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Herrn!

Was für ne vollschlanke Schönheit!

Nettes Moppelchen!


----------



## zokker (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nordbeck
Gar nicht auf fisch gefangen?
Und ist es ein meter?


----------



## nordbeck (1. März 2014)

99  doch auf stint!

Petri dank


----------



## zokker (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ja mal ganz was seltenes.
99ziger sind sehr selten.


----------



## nordbeck (1. März 2014)

Geht so. 

Hatte einige diese Saison.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute morgen...und bevor Diskussionen aufkommen, hier ist keine Schonzeit und der Fisch wurde zurückgesetzt |rolleyes


----------



## nordbeck (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch nicht so mager. Petri.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank :m
Die Dame schien voller Laich zu sein...gebissen hat sie auf nen 10er Kopyto, auch im Drill hat sie sich kaum bewegt...das Laichen wird wohl bald losgehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Februar:*
Pike-Hunter1994


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## jvonzun (2. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war die letzten beiden Tage wieder in den Bergen am Jiggen!


----------



## pike-81 (2. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Hätte auch gerne im Bachforellenthread gepostet, aber die hat mich auch sehr gefreut:


----------



## jigga1986 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Siever (3. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Statt in ein Kostüm bin ich heute morgen in die Angelklamotten gehüpft... Am Rhein konnte ich dann diesen Kollegen erwischen:





Mein erster Barsch in diesem Jahr, und gleich ein 43er... Ein Traum


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Hätte auch gerne im Bachforellenthread gepostet, aber die hat mich auch sehr gefreut:


Hi,

petri#6.Für micht sieht der Fisch irgendwie eher nach Mefo Absteiger aus.Könnte das dort möglich sein?Das soll kein Fangbildgeflame sein bevor jemand meckert.Nur sieht der Fisch schon sehr nach Mefo Absteiger aus finde ich.



Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Haenger (3. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Siever

schöner Fisch!!! dickes Petri 
besser als Fastnachtsgedöns und Komasaufen


----------



## pike-81 (3. März 2014)

@Sea-Trout: Hast Recht. 63er Absteiger. Darum ist sie ja nicht bei den Bachforellen gelandet.


----------



## Dakes87 (5. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, 
Ja mich gibbet es auch noch. Da ich wegen der Arbeit leider fast überhaupt nicht mehr ans Wasser komme hört man auch kaum noch von mir hier. Ich war dieses Jahr das 5te mal am Wasser und habe es sehr genossen. 
Habe erst 2 Spots beackert doch dort tat sich leider überhaupt nichts. Erst am 3ten Spot hat sich endlich mal wieder ein Fisch erbarmt und ist voll auf den Köder los. Dachte erst an einen dicken ü80 Zander, doch dann kam dieses zu Vorschein. Habe mich auf jedenfall sehr gefreut! Hat an der 25wg Rocke auch Spaß gemacht diesen zu drillen  
Ich hoffe ich werde nun öfters mal wieder von mir hören lassen können. 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Barsch und klasse Wels! Petri Heil!


----------



## Justsu (5. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Dakes87 schrieb:


> [...] Da ich wegen der Arbeit* leider fast überhaupt nicht mehr* ans Wasser komme hört man auch kaum noch von mir hier. *Ich war dieses Jahr das 5te mal am Wasser* und habe es sehr genossen [...]


 
Du hast's gut! ... und petri zum schicken Wels!


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So am samstag am teich eines Freundes zwar forellenschneider geblieben aber es gab den ersten aal des jahres und für mich auch den ersten  Stör.  Jetzt kann meine neue saison losgehen....


----------



## EdekX (8. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grüße aus Kalifornien |wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (9. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum schönen zander!!!!
ich hoffe das ich auch bald so einen verhaften darf.


----------



## jvonzun (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war auch heute wieder am Wasser


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

von meinem krankenhauszimmer sehe ich auch direkt auf einen see der keine 20 meter von mir weg ist aber leider kann ich nicht angeln!
das ist sehr deprimierend für mich


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

aber trotzdem dickes petri für dich


----------



## zokker (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> von meinem krankenhauszimmer sehe ich auch direkt auf einen see der keine 20 meter von mir weg ist aber leider kann ich nicht angeln!
> das ist sehr deprimierend für mich



Das ist ja Folter für einen Angler. Ich werde mal die UNO Menschenrechtskommission verständigen. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das halte ich für eine sehr gute idee!!!!!!
und vielen dank!!!


----------



## die-caro (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Nachmittag nach der Arbeit war ich kurz am See und hatte es eigentlich auf Barsche abgesehen. Leider wurde daraus nix. "Nur" Hechte unter anderem auch dieser Herr Esox. Der sofort wieder ins Wasser gesetzt wurde, da ja Schonzeit ist. Deswegen auch keine Maße vorhanden.

 Bisse ohne Ende und fiese Verletzung an der Schwanzflosse.
 Ob die Herrschaften etwa jetzt schon mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig sind? |bigeyes


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri

könnte ein männchen sein, die fängt man ja dann auch meistens noch eher.


----------



## catchandfun (11. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> von meinem krankenhauszimmer sehe ich auch direkt auf einen see der keine 20 meter von mir weg ist aber leider kann ich nicht angeln!
> das ist sehr deprimierend für mich



Auch von mir gute Besserung. #6


----------



## Daniel SN (12. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



catchandfun schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung. #6






#6#6danke


----------



## jvonzun (12. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## Pascal.spr (12. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hau hier auch mal was rein, was man hier nicht so oft sieht.

Wollte auf Dorsch und dann noch etwas auf Meerforelle angeln. Im Dunkeln ins Wasser und auch recht schnell die ersten Bisse versemmelt...dann hatte ich Wassereinbruch (mal wieder) und es war klar, das der Angeltag nicht solange dauern wird. 1 Grad Luft und 4 Grad Wasseremperatur sind nicht so angenehm...#d

Immerhin konnte ich 2 Dorsche von 40 und 45 cm mitnehmen und noch einen dritten Untermaßigen zurücksetzen.

Auf der einen Seite regt mich das auf, das ich schon wieder eine Atmungsaktive in unter einem Jahr durch hab, aber andererseits gibts dann heute Abend Surf'n Turf. :m

#h


----------



## Fury87 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch aus Münster wünsche Ich Dir eine Gute Besserung.


----------



## Fury87 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und ein Petri an allen Fängern!


----------



## Fury87 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war heute von 16:30 - 17:30uhr am DEK in Münster. Und es lief ganz gut, es waren zwar nur Kleinere Zander, trotzdem hat es Spaß gemacht.


----------



## FlitzeZett (13. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zetti's!

Und klasse Fotos


----------



## Pano (14. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

Klasse Bilder! Wir im Norden müssen uns noch ein wenig gedulden


----------



## ulfisch (14. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische, das vorletzte Foto ist genial:l


----------



## den#777 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

schöne Bilder...#6


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (14. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem hier ja schon der eine, oder andere dorsch gepostet wurde, möchte ich euch diesen burschen auch nicht vorenthalten. Während sich alle auf die noch garnicht vorhandenen heringe stürzen, halte ich mich lieber eine etage tiefer auf und hole solche leckerein vom ufer raus. Genau 60cm hat der bursche und hat sich an der spinnrute garnich so einfach hoch pumpen lassen. Dazu haben sich dann noch zwei 45er gesellt und einige seehasen, die aber wieder schwimmen. 

Da der große allerdings voller milch war, haben die dorsche bis ende april erstmal ruhe vor mir und ich konzentrier mich weiter auf die mefos


----------



## brauni (15. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!#6
War heut trotz des Wetterumschwungs mal am Wasser! Obwohl bei dem Wind u. Hagel ni viel zu erwarten war musste es einfach mal sein. Aber für ne Fritte hat es noch gereicht!:q


----------



## Haenger (15. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Fury

das vorletzte Bild ist echt klasse, da schließ ich mich an!!! #6

Petri den Fängern!

Werde morgen mal mein Glück versuchen.

In BW geht das noch!


----------



## jvonzun (17. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe dieses Wochenende meine diesjährige Eisangelei abgeschlossen. Nun beginnt endlich die Seefo-Schlepperei!!!


----------



## west1 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!

So einen Saibling hätte ich auch gerne mal wieder ist schon Jahre her als ich den letzten gefangen habe, bei mir gibts in letzter Zeit leider nur Bafos!
Die ist von heute morgen.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Zander vom 07.03.2014 nun ist erstmal Pause bis 15.06.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (18. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner März Barsch


----------



## loete1970 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger!

Bei mir gab es eine Seeforelle: 64 cm + 2.950 gr.


----------



## Fury87 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! :m

Ich war Gestern auch noch für 2 Stunden los! Und es Lief ganz gut! Neben  3 kleinen Zandern, wobei einer Davon im Rücken Gehakt war, konnte Ich  noch einen schönen Rapfen auf Gummifisch Fangen! 2 Aussteiger hatte Ich  auch noch! Barsch Kontakte habe Ich aber keine! |kopfkrat


----------



## Zander-Michi (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,
konnte dieses Jahr meine erste Forelle überlisten! Auf Gummi#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei dem schönen Wetter war auch ich heute unterwegs, außer kleine Hechte auch dieser schöne für mich persönlich erste rapfen in meinem leben,wa bis jetzt nur in stehenden Gewässern unterwegs...

66 hatte er#6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männer,
war auch noch angeln.
Unteranderm gabs zwei schöne Zander und meinen ersten
Rapfen.


----------



## WoifeBGH (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow was für Kirschen

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

GAIL!|bigeyes


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Fette Zander.

Aber das Rapfenbild gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## aalspezi-ehst (20. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Falter was für Granaten|bigeyes 
Wie groß waren die 3 wennman fragen darf|bigeyes :m


----------



## Twister_Jigger (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Sind ja wirklich sehr schöne Fische dabei!


----------



## pike-81 (21. März 2014)

Moinsen!
Schöne Dinger Johnnie Walker. Glückwunsch. 
Waren das Deine ominösen Sicheln auf dem Echo?
Petri


----------



## phirania (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri Männer,
> war auch noch angeln.
> Unteranderm gabs zwei schöne Zander und meinen ersten
> Rapfen.



Von mir auch Petri
Ganz schön dicke Kirschen,super Fische....


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sieht höchst verdächtig nach einem mehr als gelungenem Tag aus. Petri zu den Traumfischen.


----------



## nordbeck (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen. Echt Hammer vor allem der erste Zander. Darf man fragen wie groß und schwer die Fische waren?


----------



## Jensfreak (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gute 90 der Grosse und uber 10 kg geschätzt.....


----------



## Pippa (21. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neidisch bin ich auf den hier |wavey:

Auch ein Petri an dich, Johnnie!
Hast dich vermutlich vor lauter Aufregung vertippt. Schreibst da irgendwas von Zandern ... diesen schlanken, stromlinienförmigen, torpedoartigen Fischen ;+ 
Verblüfft mich aber nicht wirklich, dass die Karpfen in der Eifel etwas anders aussehen als anderswo und für Verwirrung sorgen.

Weiter so #6


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi und danke! 

Meiner Messung nach waren es 93cm und 90cm, der Rapfen hatte 68cm.



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Schöne Dinger Johnnie Walker. Glückwunsch.
> Waren das Deine ominösen Sicheln auf dem Echo?
> Petri



Nein, leider nicht. Die Geschichte mit dem Schwarm hat mich in die Knie gezwungen, hab da kläglich versagt, trotz 5 Anläufen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Holy Moly! Fettes Petri!

Der Rapfen (und das Bild) gefallen mir auch am besten. 

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Tino34 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Jonny:

 sehr schöne Zander, aber der Rapfen sieht einfach Hammer aus!!!

 Petri Heil


----------



## strafer (22. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger. #6

Hier mein ertser DS Fisch. Köder Tauwurm.


----------



## phirania (22. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri..#6#6
Schöner Barsch
Ich muß auch mal wieder los ans Wasser..


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2014)

War heute Mittag mit Boardie Sensibelchen unterwegs, konnte 3 Forellen und einen 60er Moppelaal erwischen


----------



## soadillusion (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Beifang beim Heringsangeln, gilt hoffentlich als kleiner Räuber^^


----------



## Allround Angla (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute endlich mal wieder nen Mahseer :k




LG
Michi


----------



## jvonzun (26. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern ging es an den Bach...











 und heute auf den See.


----------



## Siever (27. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allround Angla und Jvonzun: gleich zwei ehemalige Interviewpartner erfolgreich... . Da freue ich mich besonders#6 Petri, Jungs


----------



## Eggi 1 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri jvonzun,
wirklich makellose Fische, Einer schöner als der Andere.#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri Männer,
> war auch noch angeln.
> Unteranderm gabs zwei schöne Zander und meinen ersten
> Rapfen.


 
Tolle Fische...die Bilder (bis auf das Rapfenfoto) sehen für mich aber irgendwie merkwürdig aus....unheimlich scharfe Kanten...

Fehlt auf Bild 1 nicht ein Stück vom Ellenbogen/Unterarm?

Naja was weiss ich schon, ich bin da ja kein Profi


----------



## Stoney0066 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tja, da sieht man mal was man mit ner guten Kamera und ein bisschen Nachbearbeitung alles machen kann! Tolle Fotos!


----------



## den#777 (30. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,

  einer 46er von Mittwoch, mehr war leider nicht#q
  Die Schonzeit kann beginnen|rolleyes


----------



## Doc Plato (31. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://up.picr.de/17826501po.jpg

:m


----------



## mathei (31. März 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

klatsch, klatsch. petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der letzte vor der Schonzeit... 
Frohes Laichgeschäft #h

https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x464q90/18/91fh.jpg


----------



## jkc (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Fischi und Bild in der Signatur - Petri


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fänge und Fotos, Mr. Walker!


----------



## DJ-Sancho (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jap die fotos vom johnnie sind immer top!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allround Angla (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Ich war am Wochenende an der Indischen Westkueste unterwegs.
Hier mal ein paar der Fische 

Barramundi



Ein richtig hart erarbeiteter GT 



Mangrove Jack



LG #h


----------



## W-Lahn (1. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri nach Indien!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner März:*
strafer


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## Dorschalex (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schoener 5 pfuendiger Snapper, gefangen in ca. 12 m Tiefe auf Mullet vor Waiheke Island/Auckland (Neuseeland).:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Urlaub oder ausgewandert?
Klasse!


----------



## Dorschalex (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weder noch. Bin seit September hier und habe ein "Working Holiday Visa", welches ein Jahr gueltig ist. Ich arbeite hier und reise viel und gehe natuerlich viel angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neid.......
Lass es Dir gut gehen und poste weiter Deine Fänge!


----------



## jvonzun (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hoffe nicht, das der Thread hier einen Trend zeigt und wir in ein paar Jahren nur noch Fänge aus dem Ausland zu sehen bekommen... -_-

Wünsche an alle ein ordentliches Petri. Besonders an Allround Angla für den GT!

Dorschalex wünsch ich auch viel Spass in NZL, wie Thomas schon schrieb, lass es dir gut gehen und hau nen paar Fische raus (und dann hier die Fotos rein) !


----------



## Torsk_SH (4. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da blättert man sich mal wieder durch den Fangthread und findet solch 
geniale Exoten! Das macht Fernweh und lässt automatisch die Flugsuche aufgehen 

PetriHeil dazu und allen anderen eine schnell vergehende Schonzeit! #h


----------



## Allround Angla (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke und Petri an alle #6
Ich drück nochmal nach mit nem Snakehead von heute morgen :vik: gab insgesamt 3 stück 






LG#h


----------



## magic.j (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Heut morgen am Wasser war mir das Glück wieder holt,eine 54er Bafo auf nen FinS.
Leider war sie zu glitschig und hat sich aus dem Staub gemacht



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (5. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner fisch .petri


----------



## Daniel SN (6. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Aufnahmen von einem Super Fisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch...


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Spinnwaller vom Wochenende....

1,71 Meter





lG #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse, wo haste den denn rausgezogen?

Gezielt oder Zufall?


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Havel, gezielt da mein Kumpel die Woche schon 2 Kontackte beim Zanderangeln hatte. Dachte ich greif ich mal zur Wallerspinne... Und nach 25min. Drill kam der kleine raus.
Die Rute war gut krumm.




lG Max#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Köder?
Blinker, Gufi, Wobbler?

Wie groß?

Lass Dirs doch nicht so aus der Nase ziehen ;-))


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

20cm Twister in neon gelb.....Geworfen.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na geht doch - immer noch wortkarg, aber wenigstens die Grundinfos - DANKE ;-))


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einfach im "Berliner anglertreff" gucken, da steht der ganze Bericht drin.....

lG Max#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sach doch gleich ;-)


----------



## Johnnie Walker (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geilo! Petri!


----------



## mathei (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri max. schöner brummer.


----------



## messerfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke:m


----------



## laxvän (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Ausnahmefisch#6


----------



## jvonzun (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute kam der erste Kracher raus :vik:


----------



## Kaka (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah, sauber. Petri!

Wie groß ist die denn?


----------



## ulfisch (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast du die kleine aus der großen rausgeholt hihi:q

Super Fang, hast Du uns nicht schon mit Karibik Fangbildern gequält und jetzt so was?#6

75cm?


----------



## hanzz (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Klasse Fische.

Würd schon fast Richtung 90 cm tendieren. #6


----------



## phirania (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle Fänger#6
Tolle Fische...#6#6


----------



## Hezaru (7. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jvonzun,

was für eine Granate.
Für Angler gibt es wohl nur einen Beruf......Lehrer...:q
ich bin leider keiner...|evil:
Gruss
Hezaru


----------



## M3ggid0 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger...

Ich durfte ein windiges und verregnetes WE an der Ostsee verbringen... das kam dabei heraus...

SILBER....kein Bernstein ...


----------



## jvonzun (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke!

 vorteilhaft gehalten, die grosse nach vorne, die kleine nach hinten, sind 50 und 75 cm.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> vorteilhaft gehalten, die grosse nach vorne, die kleine nach hinten, sind 50 und 75 cm.



Aber 75cm sind schon ne nummer!!! Petri!! Natürliches gewässer oder anlage?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

75 cm ist schon ne Hausnummer!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Franky (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Aber 75cm sind schon ne nummer!!! Petri!! Natürliches gewässer oder anlage?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk



Ich tippe auf Ostsee.. :q

Echt geile Fische hier! Petri den Fängern :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Ostsee.. :q
> 
> Echt geile Fische hier! Petri den Fängern :m



Ich tippe da eher auf einen tiefen, klaren Bergsee...

Petri Heil in die Runde!


----------



## Franky (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich tippe da eher auf einen tiefen, klaren Bergsee...
> 
> Petri Heil in die Runde!



Stimmt - die gibt's ja auch noch... 

... und erscheint mir nach kurzer Recherche doch wahrscheinlicher.... 

Hochseeregatta rund um die Schweiz ist ja noch nicht möglich! :q


----------



## DJ-Sancho (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich tippe da eher auf einen tiefen, klaren Bergsee...
> 
> Petri Heil in die Runde!



Den bergsee will ich mal sehen wo so ein haus dahinter steht... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



DJ-Sancho schrieb:


> Den bergsee will ich mal sehen wo so ein haus dahinter steht...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk



Wieso, dürfen in der Nähe von schweizer Seen keine Häuser mit grenzwertigen Klinkerfassaden stehen?


----------



## jvonzun (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zugersee


----------



## steppes (8. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da der Hecht bei uns noch bis zum 15ten geschont ist ging es diesmal auf Forellen, mit so einem Brummer hatte ich da natürlich nicht gerechnet |rolleyes


----------



## ulfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch, ist ja ein Brocken#6


----------



## SnakeEater (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn solche Viecher proportional stark zu einer 40er Refo kämpfen, dann gute Nacht.
Aber irgendwie glaub ich das nicht.


----------



## Casso (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, das ist mal ein richtig schöner Fisch!
Glückwunsch dazu und lass sie dir munden! 

Gruß,
Lasse


----------



## jvonzun (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach Silber war jetzt wieder Gold an der Reihe


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ferien in der Schweiz???

;-))))

Lehrer müsste man echt sein...


----------



## jvonzun (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lehrer müsste man echt sein...



Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu #6!!!


----------



## Casso (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fische!


----------



## Sicmatron (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri super schöne Fische! Hast du die zwei süßen abgeschleppt oder vom Ufer aus  ?


----------



## Kaka (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



steppes schrieb:


> Da der Hecht bei uns noch bis zum 15ten geschont ist ging es diesmal auf Forellen, mit so einem Brummer hatte ich da natürlich nicht gerechnet |rolleyes



Alter Schwede. Petri! Was für Fische hier wieder gezeigt werden #6

Wie groß und schwer war die denn?


----------



## tomsen83 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann auch von mir mal ein etwas exotischeres Exemplar. Schöne Coral Trout aus Ägypten. 
Wen es interessiert, hier die ganze (lange) Geschichte zum Trip:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4104606#post4104606


----------



## steppes (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kaka schrieb:


> Alter Schwede. Petri! Was für Fische hier wieder gezeigt werden #6
> 
> Wie groß und schwer war die denn?



Laut meiner billig Waage 4,5kg, war am leichten Gerät schon ein Erlebnis. 

Petri Dank und den anderen Fängern Petri Heil


----------



## ulfisch (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Na dann auch von mir mal ein etwas exotischeres Exemplar. Schöne Coral Trout aus Ägypten.
> Wen es interessiert, hier die ganze (lange) Geschichte zum Trip:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4104606#post4104606


Klingt nach einem geilen Angelurlaub, vor allem mit Pennen und Kochen auf dem Boot#6
Schöne Fänge, ist doch wurscht ob XY irgendwo auf der Welt ein viel größeren whatever gefangen hat, ich kann mir Dein Grinsegesicht gut vorstellen.
800 Euro für 2 Tage Boot+Angel und Verpflegung verteilt auf alle Nasen oder?
Hört sich fair an.


----------



## tomsen83 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jup, war für alle zusammen. Sehr zu empfehlen, vor allem mit dem Koch an Board!


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich komme in diesem Jahr irgendwie nur langsam in die Hufe, aber gestern habe ich dann doch mal eine kleine Runde mit dem neuen Schlauchboot gedreht. Leider war es ziemlich stürmisch, deshalb habe ich am frühen Nachmittag dann abgebrochen. Bis dahin fing ich ein paar kleinere Hechte und einen schönen Barsch.


----------



## Allround Angla (14. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kugelfisch auf Popper :vik:



LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geiles Foto!
Glückwunsch zum Fisch!


----------



## messerfisch (15. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wohl eher, Kudelfisch grissen mit Popper|wavey:...

lG Max


----------



## Pano (15. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Kugelfisch auf Popper :vik:
> Anhang anzeigen 217148
> 
> 
> LG



Lass ihn dir schmecken! :q


----------



## steppes (15. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Kugelfisch 

Nach dem ich vom letzten Sonntag noch angefixt war, bin ich nochmal an den See und wollte es gezielt auf die Großen, mit Tauwurm, versuchen. Nach einem zähen Start konnte ich dann doch noch eine Refo von 2,5kg mit dem Tauwurm überlisten.

Da gegen Mittag absolut gar nix mehr ging, stellte ich auf Spinnangeln mit Mepps in Gr.1 um und wurde noch mit einem schönen Saibling belohnt.

So und morgen ist der Hecht wieder frei :vik: somit werden die Forellen das restliche Jahr vor mir verschont bleiben


----------



## zandernase (16. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Servus. Immer wieder schön das in Hessen schon am 16.4. Erster Mai ist.... wie Steppes schon gesagt hat: Hecht ist wieder offen. Den ganzen Tag auf der arbeit auf den Feierabend gefreut. Schnell neun snack uns los 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 88cm. Für mal schnell ne Stunde nach Feierabend ganz OK....

@ steppes: lang nicht gesehen gehst du nur noch bei euch an den See?

Gesendet von meinem B15 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carsten83 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Esox der Saison. An welchem Gewässer warst du? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

ich war heute auch mal ein wenig unterwegs und konnte dabei diese schöne Dame hier überlisten.


----------



## phirania (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Hechten #6#6
Ihr habst gut,ich muß noch 10 Tage warten..:c:c


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Tier, Petri!


----------



## Der-Stenger (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






kleiner Rhein Barsch


----------



## porscher (21. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri!ein wunderschöner Barsch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische!


----------



## tstdick (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an euch! Muss noch geduldig sein. Bis zum 1.6. Ist bei uns im Verein allgemeine Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander. Hoffe danach beginnt das Grosse Fressen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (22. April 2014)

Hatte erst einen netten Gast als Beifang auf die Forellenspinne. 80 bis 90cm und noch voller Laich. Ein Wunder den Fisch an dem Gerät raus zu bekommen, vor allem ohne Stahl. War aber mal eine nette Abwechslung. 
Bild ist nicht so berauschend, da ich lieber auf die Gesundheit des Fisches geachtet habe, war nämlich kurz vor der Hochzeit.


----------



## phirania (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Seele schrieb:


> Hatte erst einen netten Gast als Beifang auf die Forellenspinne. 80 bis 90cm und noch voller Laich. Ein Wunder den Fisch an dem Gerät raus zu bekommen, vor allem ohne Stahl. War aber mal eine nette Abwechslung.
> Bild ist nicht so berauschend, da ich lieber auf die Gesundheit des Fisches geachtet habe, war nämlich kurz vor der Hochzeit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217481



Petri tolles Foto..#6#6#6


----------



## jvonzun (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Fische, Petri!


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs, schöne Fische! 

War gerade noch mal kurz "im Gewitter" draußen, nur für ein paar Würfe, dann wurde mir die Nummer mit den Blitzen doch etwas zu heiß. Hat aber wieder für einen schönen Fisch gereicht, der hat sich einen 12,5 cm Hammer Shad mit Stinger voll rein gepfiffen! |supergri


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern 

@Tom
Bei Euch sind die Fische hammer gezeichnet.
Sowie dein Hecht auch schon.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs in letzter Zeit 64cm Barsch, allerdings auf 2 Fische verteilt. 31 cm auf dem Bild und danach ein 33iger, der aber ohne Foto wieder (wie der erste auch) schwimmen durfte. Köder war ein Chubby.







Den Regenbogner von ca. 900-1000g hab ich dann an der leichten Waggler Montage mit 2 Bienenmaden gefangen.


----------



## nordbeck (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morethan mit exist branzino oder was für ne high end combo fischt du? [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jupp. :l


----------



## Onkel Tom (23. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Allrounder, schöner Barsch!

Ich hatte heute auch wieder Glück und konnte ein paar Fische überlisten. Läuft ganz gut im Moment, darf gerne so bleiben. |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, wieder schöne Fische hier gefangen worden und super Bilder anzusehen #6

Da die Raubfische noch ihre wohlverdiehnte Schonzeit genießen bei uns, gings mit ein paar Kumpels an die Ostsee um Dorsche zu ärgern... :q Hat auch alles super geklappt und wir konnten ein paar schöne Küchendorsche erwischen, ich unter anderem meinen ersten "Tangdorsch"- sehen ja echt schick aus... :l

Nächste Woche gehts dann endlich los auf die heimischen Räuber... #: Ich freu mich schon wie Bolle... |laola:

Wünsche allen einen schönen Saisonstart und schöne Fische...

Petri in die Runde... Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Allround Angla (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Freitag konnte ich meinen ersten Rapfen fangen :vik:
73cm hatte er 



LG


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Dachte schon dass sei ein Mahseer #6


----------



## mathei (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Am Freitag konnte ich meinen ersten Rapfen fangen :vik:
> 73cm hatte er
> Anhang anzeigen 217687
> 
> ...


petri. wieder in de ?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri! Dachte schon dass sei ein Mahseer #6



Ein was???


----------



## Ezio (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wollte eigentlich paar barsche ärgern heute gab dann aber 4 stk von denen hier als beifang. sorgsam C&R da ja momentan schonzeit#6


----------



## W-Lahn (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ein was???



Der Junge war doch in Indien, dat war ironisch gemeint:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahseer


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (26. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aahh  

der kontext, und meine nicht vorhande südsee erfahrung hat mir gefehlt


----------



## Allround Angla (27. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 
Jup wieder in de fuer einen Monat, danach gehts wieder zurueck nach Indien 

LG
Michi


----------



## ischak17 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte nen schönen Wels 60cm mit 2,5kg am Eisenbahnhafen in DU-Ruhrort überlisten mit nem Wurmbündel.
Hat mir meine komplette Ausrüstung ausm Ständer gehauen. Knall hart gebissen.


Nachtrag: 

Achja. Der hatte noch 4 von den amerikanischen Flusskrebsen im Darm 
hab mich echt gewundert warum er dann noch aufm wurm gebissen hat


----------



## Stefff (28. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der is Ja nett!!
Petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So manche Fische lassen einen echt neidisch werden... 
Petri Jungs #6

40er
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x388q90/835/j0q6.jpg

52er
https://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x429q90/836/0bw5.jpg


----------



## kingandre88 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auf Wurm den anner Lippe....1,12m und 9,5 Kg...


----------



## mathei (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. schönes exemplar


----------



## kingandre88 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke #6


----------



## nordbeck (29. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## Nickinho (30. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






"kleiner" Beifang heute....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## YoshiX786 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ nickinho
Petri, nettes "mopped" #6#6#6


----------



## phirania (30. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nickinho schrieb:


> "kleiner" Beifang heute....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Petri schöner Hecht..#6


----------



## Toppel (30. April 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Barschangeln auf Dropshot mit Wurm....

Nicht ganz so schön gezeichnet, hat aber ordentlich Spaß gemacht an leichtem Gerät.


----------



## esox1000 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo

Zwei schöne Hechte von letzter Woche, gefangen vom Kajak.

Gruß esox


----------



## javiko (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mein erster nach der niedersächsischen Schonzeit:








Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



javiko schrieb:


> So mein erster nach der niedersächsischen Schonzeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na denn mal Petri#6


----------



## javiko (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## olli81 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





nicht der größte.  Aber ein schöner Auftakt in die Saison. :vik:


----------



## bobbl (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute nach 7 Stunden fischen innerhalb von 5 Minuten zwei schöne 60+ Hechte fangen.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 80er und ein 75er in 20 min.


----------



## Swenni (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*











Heute der erste Ansitz dieses Jahr.. Und ein 73er Hecht auf Köfi mit Pose, so kann es weiter gehen!

Der Zander is vom letzten Jahr. Mit Gufi in der Stör- hatte knappe 90!

Petri! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swenni (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Lachsforelle auf Spinner. - 55cm, das war n ganz schöner Klops! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das geht ja hier gleich ab mit den Hechten ab 01. 05...
Klasse und Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Raubbrasse (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.

Bei mir ging es heute zum Saisonstart auf Barsch.
Dabei konnte ich eine Räuber bis 32cm fangen. 

Raubbrasse


----------



## phirania (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubbrasse schrieb:


> Petri Heil an die letzten Fänger.
> 
> Bei mir ging es heute zum Saisonstart auf Barsch.
> Dabei konnte ich eine Räuber bis 32cm fangen.
> ...



Petri schöner Barsch..#6


----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ist das.?
Ein Kopfstand Zander.?


----------



## Maas-runner94 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mann habt ihr alle Glück dass ihr schon jagen gehen könnt!

Bei mir an der Maas geht's erst in 4 Wochen wieder richtig los:/

Petri an alle Fänger!
Schöne fische, weiter so!

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dorschangler12345 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Start gestern war erfolgreich


----------



## Scholle 0 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na da sitzen die Zander doch noch auf ihrem Gelege !!!


----------



## Tino34 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Na da sitzen die Zander doch noch auf ihrem Gelege !!!


 
 |krach:Kaum postet einer seinen Fang, geht das generve hier wieder los, mann mann! |krach:

 Petri dorschangler zum Zander!#6


----------



## Colli_HB (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schwarzen Bock!


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tino


Der Fänger kommt aus Niedersachsen.... und da sollte der Zander eben noch Schonzeit bis zum 31.5 haben. Daher kann ich - sofern der Fisch aus Niedersachsen stammt - die Aufregung von Scholle verstehen!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Was ist das.?
> Ein Kopfstand Zander.?



Ich vermute der Fisch wurde auf der Südhalbkugel gefangen.


----------



## Carsten83 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

a) ist die Schonzeit vom Zander in NDS am 30.04. vorbei - also alles cool. 

b) Fische halten sich nicht an gesetzliche Zeiten


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dorschangler12345 schrieb:


> Der Start gestern war erfolgreich


 

Hui...schon lange keinen "geveiteten" Fisch mehr gesehen! 

Petri heil!


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hmmmm ich habe 2 Quellen gefunden... einmal bis 31.5 Schonzeit - dann wieder nur bis 30.4.... sehr umständlich.


Falls es der 30.4 ist - nehme ich alles zurück


----------



## Mmkk (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ka warum das Bild verkehrt steht!!


----------



## Carsten83 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/download/42526/Binnenfischereiordnung.pdf

Binnenfischverordnung auf den Seiten des zuständigen Landesamtes - ganz offiziell also. Der 30.04. stimmt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner April:*
messerfisch


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## Mmkk (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weis jemand wie man die Bilder drehen kann??


----------



## Promachos (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bildschirm um 180° drehen - alternativ Kopfstand.


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Na da sitzen die Zander doch noch auf ihrem Gelege !!!



So etwas nervt RICHTIG !!! |krach:|krach:|krach:

 Bei uns gibt es für bestimmte Seen überhaupt keine Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander.

 Also sollte man sich solche Kommentare echt klemmen!!!


----------



## olli81 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




ich mache mal weiter mit bilder schicken.

heute mein pb auf 79 erhöht.


----------



## One2 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Schöner Fisch - und dann noch PB... 
Wo gabs den?


Mobil gesendet


----------



## olli81 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke.
hab den schein erst knapp über ein halbes jahr. Daher sind die pb's alle noch nicht so hoch.

Gefangen im vereinsgewässer in Köln


----------



## Mmkk (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weis jemand warum meine hochgeladenen Fotos verkehrt sind?? Und wie man sie drehen kann??


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mmkk schrieb:


> Weis jemand warum meine hochgeladenen Fotos verkehrt sind?? Und wie man sie drehen kann??



Andersrum fotografieren


----------



## Schuschek (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mmkk schrieb:


> Weis jemand warum meine hochgeladenen Fotos verkehrt sind?? Und wie man sie drehen kann??



Das Bild zum Bsp. in Paint öffnen. Unter dem Reiter "drehen" kannst du dann dein Bild in die richtige Position bringen und im Anschluss abspeichern.


----------



## Mmkk (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab's im Album schon gedreht!! Ist trotzdem beim hochladen wieder verkehrt rum!!!


----------



## milkyway009 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

ich war vor 1 ner Woche in Eberswalde zum Hechtangeln und konnte mein PB um länbgen toppen. 1,18m und 11,5 Kilo schwer war die Hechtdame und hat mir einen Traumhaften Tag und Drill beschert. Gefangen habe ich sie auf einen Illex Dexter Jerk.:vik:


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was sagt man dazu: 81er Hecht auf Tauwurmbündel...


----------



## Leski (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
nachdem gestern Familie angesagt war konnte ich erst heute Nachmittag mal losziehen. Die gute Dame lies sich einen Piketime Buffalo Perch(Topwater) schmecken.Das spektakulärste der Fisch Biss an der Oberfläche,freu mich richtig! PB um 17cm erhöht auf 116cm :q


----------



## Scholle 0 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schmarn versteht der ,der schmarn verstehen will !!!!
Ich glaube nicht das ich Unrecht hatte mit meiner Aussage.
Und wolle damit bestimmt niemanden diskriminieren .
Wenn das den Eindruck machte, dann sorry!!!
MfG Scholle


----------



## olli81 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#r

Sehr geile Fische!!!!


----------



## tstdick (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Klasse fische! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Topic (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wir waren am ersten Mai auch recht erfolgreich.....
mit 3 Mann so ca 15 Hechte...leider keiner über 60cm
ganzer Schwung Barsche wobei einmal 43cm und 40 cm
mein Kumpel hat natürlich den Vogel abgeschossen.....Rotfeder,Karpfen und Brasse auf 3,5cm Kopyto ^^
aber bevor ich viel schreib...lass ich die Bilder sprechen


----------



## Topic (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Topic! Schöne Bilder
an alle anderen ebenfalls ein dickes Petri! Wieder sehr schöne Fische die ihr da aus dem Wasser gezaubert habt.

Olli81 Keine Sorge das wird schon noch werden, ein Bekannter von mir ist bis jetzt noch nie über die 80er Marke gekommen, obwohl er schon 20 Jahre angelt  Er ist trotzdem ein verdammt guter Angler von dem man vieles lernen kann!


----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Bilder Tolle Fänge....#6#6#6
Dickes Petri an die Fänger#h#h#h


----------



## olli81 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das passt schon alles. Der knapp 80er wurde mir gesagt ist für dieses Gewässer schon eine sehr gute Größe gewesen.
Ich freu mich über alles was beist, über 40 sollte sollten sie schon haben.


----------



## Steph75 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> So etwas nervt RICHTIG !!! |krach:|krach:|krach:
> 
> Bei uns gibt es für bestimmte Seen überhaupt keine Schonzeit für Hecht und Zander.
> 
> Also sollte man sich solche Kommentare echt klemmen!!!




Nein.... das nervt nicht....
Auch wenn der Zander außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wurde, sieht man einfach das dieser Fisch offensichtlich noch mit seiner Nestverteidigung beschäftigt war.
Ist ja alles kein Problem. Wenn man meint, dass man den Fisch entnehmen muss, dann muß das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Postet man diesen Fang dann allerdings in einem öffentlichen Forum, dann brauch man sich doch nicht wundern wenn es dort Kritik gibt...
Trotzdem dickes Petri.... und auch an alle anderen Erfolgreichen


----------



## nordbeck (3. Mai 2014)

Unerwünschte Beigabe beim rapfenangeln, schon verrückt, aber ein Elbhecht immerhin.


----------



## Promachos (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck

Ist der Rapfenköder ein Salmo Slider? Den will ich nämlich in dieser Saison mal testen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## nordbeck (3. Mai 2014)

War irgend ein Japan Vibrationsköder mit tungsten Kugeln. Glaube von Duo. 
Such die genaue Bezeichnung später raus. 
Slider ist aber einer meiner liebsten Hecht Köder. Vor allem im barsch Dekor.

Edit; River 2 Sea tungsten vibe


----------



## donak (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann diesen "Ofenhecht" von 68cm beitragen, auf Eigenbaujerk.


----------



## Bela B. (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Glückwunsch an " messerfisch " zum Gewinn der Angelrolle.

Da es am 1. Mai bei meinem Sohn und mir sehr viel Fun auf Barsch  gab,wollten wir es heute erneut versuchen.Die Barsche waren in  Beisslaune und wir konnten erneut viele Räuber zum Landgang einladen.

Bela B.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

bela, danke und ebenfalls petri.


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, das sind ja wieder schöne Fische! #6

Ich war auch wieder unterwegs und konnte einige Fische fangen.


----------



## phirania (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri..#6#6
Gute Strecke gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Onkel Tom:
Fotografierst Du so gut?
Photoshop?
Oder sind die Fische bei euch so  toll und kontrastreich gezeichnet?

Immer hammergeile Fotos!!

Und natürlich Glückwunsch zu den Fischen..


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke.

@ Thomas

Wohl von allem ein wenig, nur ohne Photoshop. |supergri
Ich bemühe mich gut zu fotografieren und bearbeite die Bilder nur geringfügig, wenn es denn nötig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt!!!!


----------



## kreuzass (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und vor allen Dingen richtig tolle Bilder.

@Onkel Tom
Die Barsche mit HDR-Funktion, nehme ich einfach an!?


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Onkelt Tom, Respekt für die tollen Fotos auch von mir! Hatte die gleichen Fragen wie Thomas -_-


----------



## Onkel Tom (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Petri und vor allen Dingen richtig tolle Bilder.
> 
> @Onkel Tom
> Die Barsche mit HDR-Funktion, nehme ich einfach an!?



Alle meine Bilder werden mit einer jahre alten Casio Exilim Digicam angefertig, bei der gibt es ganz sicher keine HDR-Funktion. |supergri

Freut mich aber trotzdem, dass euch die Bilder gefallen.


----------



## kreuzass (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo, z77. Irgendetwas klingelt da bei mir...
Ist ja auch wurscht. Die Bilder sind "trotz" der Cam richtig toll anzuschauen! #6


----------



## ossi85 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi. 
Bei mir gab es heute den ersten Hecht nach der Schonzeit. :vik:
92 cm auf gummifisch. 

Ps. Foto ist nicht so schön.war allein unterwegs und wollte ihn      schnell wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön zu sehen was schon alles gelandet wurde in den wenigen Tagen- dickes Petri in die Runde und an die Fänger... #6

Wir waren zweimal los und ich muss sagen das wir den bisher besten Saisonstart auf hHecht haben, den es bisher zu verzeichnen gab... 
Allerdings haben wir auch festgestellt das trotz des warmen Frühjahres die Hechte noch komplett voller Laich sind- kann das jemand bestätigen?? Ich dachte eigentlich gerade nach diesem Frühjahr müssten sie durch sein mit ablaichen aber scheinbar nicht... |kopfkrat ... Alle Hechte schwimmen wieder und laichen hoffentlich bald ab... |supergri

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fänge und Fotos wieder!

Ich glaube, dass das mit dem Laichen sehr gewässerabhängig ist.

Im einen so, im anderen so ...


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen anderen! Richtig geile Fische! :m
Ich konnte meinen neuen Pb mit 1,03m landen :vik:
Kurz vor der landung fluechtete dieser doch noch in einen Baum und ich durfte erstmal Baden gehen um ihn da raus zu holen |rolleyes




LG


----------



## Leski (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Fisch!:m


----------



## zesch (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein erster Hecht dies Jahr und dann gleich 1m aus dem Rhein !










Gruß
zesch


----------



## MarcoZG (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen was schon alles gelandet wurde in den wenigen Tagen- dickes Petri in die Runde und an die Fänger... #6
> 
> Wir waren zweimal los und ich muss sagen das wir den bisher besten Saisonstart auf hHecht haben, den es bisher zu verzeichnen gab...
> Allerdings haben wir auch festgestellt das trotz des warmen Frühjahres die Hechte noch komplett voller Laich sind- kann das jemand bestätigen?? Ich dachte eigentlich gerade nach diesem Frühjahr müssten sie durch sein mit ablaichen aber scheinbar nicht... |kopfkrat ... Alle Hechte schwimmen wieder und laichen hoffentlich bald ab... |supergri
> ...



Hallo , komme aus MV ( Sternberg) und kann es bestätigen .


----------



## ashtray (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi zusammen,

seit einigen Wochen habe ich bei mir im Verein einen Bootsplatz bekommen und kann und will hier nun auch mitmischen. Hier ein schöner Beifang beim Barscheln (immer schon Stahl an die Rute machen ... |wavey. Der arme Kerl ist wohl kurze Zeit vorher schon einem Kormoran entkommen. Erstaunlich, was die Fische doch so wegstecken können!


----------



## pike-81 (5. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
Da ziehen die Leute hier die Meter raus, und ich hab am ersten Hechtangeltag 2014 voll abgeschneidert. 
Es sei Euch gegönnt. Petri Heil. Wirklich schöne Tiere dabei. 
Zuhause ist es doch am schönsten, was Allround Angler?
Da reist Du um die halbe Welt, und in Good Old Germany ballern Dir ein schöner Rapfen und ein Meterhecht rauf. 
Hoffentlich kann ich nach dem Wochenende auch mal ein Bildchen posten. 
Petri


----------



## Allround Angla (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 
Ja da hast du wohl recht 
Viel Glück!

LG


----------



## Hubseneiser (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So hier auch ein Bild von mir wenn alle schon so fleißig Bilder hochladen :q vor ca. 3 Wochen...... durft natürlich wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Raubfisch-Ausflug in der neuen Saison brachte mir sogleich den ersten Zander. So kanns weitergehen


----------



## phirania (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger#6#6#6
Jetzt kommen sie endlich die Meter Hechte,auch mein Ziel für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Komm eben vom Wasser, konnte in kurzer Zeit 6 Hechte gufieren.
Alle nur knapp über Schonmaß, deswegen gibts von mir keine Bilder


----------



## phirania (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Komm eben vom Wasser, konnte in kurzer Zeit 6 Hechte gufieren.
> Alle nur knapp über Schonmaß, deswegen gibts von mir keine Bilder



Petri..#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2014)

Danke dir!
4 Schonmaßhechte heute


----------



## Allround Angla (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle #6
Bei mir gabs heute einen 83er :vik:




LG


----------



## nordbeck (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Auf zwei Kontinenten erfolgreich ist auch was besonderes


----------



## chrischan85 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da es am 1. Mai nicht geklappt hat, hat es heute gleich drei mal geklappt 
Alle auf einen mindestens zehn Jahre alten Blinker 
Leider alle drei nur Grashechte und somit sind die wieder zurück ins Wasser. Aber trotzdem schön entschneidert zu sein 
Lade Später noch ein Foto hoch 


Und Petri an alle anderen


----------



## jvonzun (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Seeforellen Schlepperei scheint am Ende zu sein, denn es beissen fast nur noch Hechte... schade, aber die nächste Saison kommt bestimmt!


----------



## nordbeck (6. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Tier. Petri heil!

Ordentlicher Rücken auch für die Länge. Was hat der gehabt? 83?


----------



## jvonzun (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schweizer Qualität eben #6

 75cm


----------



## olli81 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schönes Tier,  sehr schön gezeichnet!!!!

Petri!


----------



## richi23 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! 
Bei mir hat es gestern auch mal geklappt auch wenn er nur knapp 50cm war.  





Am Wochenende stieg der kleine noch ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute auch wieder einige Hechtchen.
Müsste demnächst wirklich mal n Zusatzdrilling ausrüsten, viele von denen landen Fehlattacken. Der auf dem Foto war so gierig, einmal eingesaugt, Gufi durch den Kiemendeckel raus und wieder vorne im Maul gehakt. Konnte trotzdem unbeschadet zurückgesetzt werden.
2 Metrige standen direkt am Ufer, ham aber keinen Gedanken daran verschwendet, den Köder auch nur eines Blickes zu würdigen


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Raubfischsaison begann mit ein paar Rotgetupften in Thüringen (nebenbei stiegen aber auch HecHt und Barsch ein). Diese hatte 45cm.


----------



## Esox84 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neben zwei Hechten von 60+ ist mir beim Barschangeln dieser schöne Stör von 106 cm auf einen kleinen Kopyto eingestiegen |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## sevone (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Diesen Pfeil konnte ich vor 2 Wochen verhaften.
Bevor Fragen und Bemerkungen aufkommen: Was ich da trage, ist ein Sonnenschutz.


----------



## nordbeck (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr gut. Petri an den Taliban


----------



## YoshiX786 (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Hecht!!!! Petri


----------



## sportsmen (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erfolgreicher Saisonstart am Vereinsgewässer!!


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

digges petri euch allen, feine fische die ihr da überlisten konntet... #6

ich war die letzten tage auch erfolgreich, es gab 'nen 56er hecht und einen +25er barsch... #h


----------



## Ghanja (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leider nur ein Rasenfoto aber neben einem 79er Hecht gab es bei mir gestern noch diesen 68er Fettsack in der Naab.


----------



## mathei (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> digges petri euch allen, feine fische die ihr da überlisten konntet... #6
> 
> ich war die letzten tage auch erfolgreich, es gab 'nen 56er hecht und einen +25er barsch... #h


schöne fotos und schöne fische. petri


----------



## jvonzun (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs. Son Zander hätte ich auch gerne mal. 
Heute geht's aber wieder auf Aal bei einem Bekannten vom Steg aus.


----------



## Allround Angla (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Ich konnte heute meinen neuen PB auf die schuppen legen :vik:




LG


----------



## inselkandidat (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fetts Teil! petri! Wie lang/schwer war die Schöne? Tolle Farben..


----------



## nordbeck (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum meter. War die dame immer noch voll????


----------



## Allround Angla (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 
1,05m und 10.5kg
Ja sie war voll mit Satzforellen  Mit dem Laichen war sie schon fertig

LG


----------



## Siever (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Danke
> 1,05m und 10.5kg
> Ja sie war voll mit Satzforellen  Mit dem Laichen war sie schon fertig
> 
> LG



Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein... Kaum im Deutschland, legt der hier ein Monster nach dem anderen auf die Schuppen!! Supergeil!! Dickes Petri und weiter so


----------



## Chris1711 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Hier mein Nachtrag zum 1. Mai, konnte zwei Hechte verhaften. Dies war der größere von beiden.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kaum ist die Schonzeit vorbei, hagelts hier die Hechte...
Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zur riesen Dame #6 und natürlich auch allen anderen Fängern... :q

Ich konnte gestern zwei schöne Barsche erwischen und meinen PB damit um 1 cm nach oben schrauben... 
Der eine mit 37,5 cm und der "zerrupfte" mit 38 cm...
Beide ganz spitz gebissen auf kleine Wobbler und langsame Führung... Dazu gabs noch einen 65 cm Hecht... 

Wünsche ein schönes und erfolgreiches Wochenende...

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## YoshiX786 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger! Hier mein Nachtrag zum 1. Mai, konnte zwei Hechte verhaften. Dies war der größere von beiden.:vik:



Schöne Hecht-Dame!!! Dickes Petri


----------



## nordbeck (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kaum ist die Schonzeit vorbei, hagelts hier die Hechte...
> Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!




Hier ist noch bis zum 31. zu -.-


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du schleppst die Meter doch eh wieder im Herbst/Winter ab..


----------



## Alex1860 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den ganzen schönen Hechten  habe die Saison bestimmt schon 15 Hechte gefangen aber noch kein einziger war über dem Schonmaß


----------



## Johnnie Walker (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh Gott!
Erst wird halb Indien leergefischt und jetzt muss Deutschland dran glauben!

Dickes Petri! Spitze!


----------



## Allround Angla (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haha Danke


----------



## FranzJosef (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Hornhecht, der hat Zaehne. 

http://*ih.com/a/img838/3375/r6209.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Bild#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Definitiv Raubfisch - tolles Bild!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wann das nicht das Siegerfoto ist!?


----------



## Scholle 0 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Bild !!! 
Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## Onkel Tom (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jupp, sehr schöne Aufnahme!


----------



## Felipe95 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, heute möchte ich auch mal wieder ein Bild posten, denn ich konnte heute in der Elbe meinen Zander PB um 18cm steigern, auf 90cm !!!





 Immer wenn man solche Fische fängt ist man alleine unterwegs, zumindest war es bisher immer bei mir so.

 Einglück standen einen Buhnenkopf weiter 2 Spaziergänger also habe ich mir den Zander geschnappt, meine Rute liegen gelassen und bin ca 100m auf die nächste Buhne gesprintet.

 Bei einem solchen Fisch, den man selbst in der Elbe nicht alle Tage fängt wäre es doch zu schade gewesen kein Foto zu haben 
 Selbstverständlich schwimmt der Zander wieder !


----------



## nordbeck (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Das ist doch mal ein saisonstart


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Zander! 90cm ist schon ein Kracher. Und du hast ebenfalls Glück gehabt mit den Fotokünsten der Passanten.


----------



## Allround Angla (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Besonders zum Zander :m
Meiner von heute war gerade mal halb so groß :q





LG


----------



## mathei (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Petri an alle! Besonders zum Zander :m
> Meiner von heute war gerade mal halb so groß :q
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 218326
> ...


fisch ist fisch. petri


----------



## nordbeck (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Spruch ist mindestens so unwahr wie loch ist loch. Petri heil aber in jedem Fall.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist mindestens so unwahr wie loch ist loch. Petri heil aber in jedem Fall.




Ganz deiner Meinung!:vik:


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fischen der letzten Tage.

Ich muss das mal hier rein schreiben, auch wenn dass kein wirklicher Raubfisch ist.

 Spinnangeln ist manchmal echt verrückt. Ich war heute mal wieder mit Kumpel Marco unterwegs, um mal die Uferangelei an einem sehr großen Gewässer zu testen. Das Wetter war wieder garstig, bestimmt eine Windstärke 5 voll ins Gesicht, einfach nicht schön. Eigentlich wollten wir Dickbarsche fangen, also setzte ich ihnen gleich etwas Ordentliches vor, einen 11 cm Salt Shaker. Was dann aber kam, war mal wieder fast nicht zu glauben. Aus versehen gehakt, gerade im Winter, habe ich diese Fische ja schon ab und an mal, aber diese Dame hier hat voll auf den 11 cm Shaker (!) gebissen, der Jighaken hing sauber im Maul.





















  Geiles Ding, hatte ich so auch noch nicht erlebt. Auf kleine skirted Jigs oder Gummis fangen wir im Sommer schon öfter mal große Friedfische regulär, aber auf einen so großen Gummi ist das echt eine Neuheit für uns.

Später gab es dann noch einen 60er Hecht auf Stickbait, der war schon wieder ganz schön fett gefressen für seine Größe.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Solche unerwarteten Ereignisse machen doch das Angeln aus. Man weiß nie was beißt. Und dein Erlebnis hat dich die Windstärke doch bestimmt sofort vergessen lassen?! 

Petri zur schönen Schleie. #6


----------



## mathei (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ganz deiner Meinung!:vik:


ach dann ist der kleine fisch hier nix wert. müssen es immer nur die großen sein und die anderen finden keine beachtung. da frage ich mich warum manch einer ( babyzander in anderen treads ) postet. ich bleibe dabei fisch ist fisch und wenn einer einen schönen zander fängt ob 45 oder 90 cm darf er es hier mitteilen.


----------



## Tino34 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#6 kleiner Nachtrag vom Freitag, Mai Mutti vom Kubitzer Bodden

113 cm :k


----------



## silviomopp (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*der 40er vom letzten WE , Gefangen auf Mepps 3 in Rot. Schwimmt munter weiter . * 

                                                                                             Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


----------



## Bert83 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der erste große 46cm auf effzet blinker


----------



## mathei (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

46 cm. na das ist mal ne ansage. petri auch den anderen


----------



## richi23 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen, 

Hatte mir am Freitag beim Karpfen angeln eine kleine Pause gegönnt und bin mit meiner Spinrute los. 
Nach 10 min stieg der gute Bursche von 90cm ein 





Voller Motivation ging es weiter und es knallte wieder in der Rute.





Diesmal 65 cm. 

Das war der dritte Hecht die Woche in diesem Gewässer.
Für das erste richtige Angeljahr ein guter Fang  bis auf den kleinen schwimmen alle wieder.

Grüße u schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibts keine Futterfische oder wieso sind die so mager?


----------



## richi23 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Weißfische gibt's schon aber wahrscheinlich nicht die Masse.   Woran könnte es denn noch liegen? 

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


>



WOW |bigeyes
Was für ein Ausnahmefang beim Spinnfischen! Sauber -Petri Heil!#6


----------



## Bert83 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war mein erster grosser


----------



## ragbar (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> WOW |bigeyes
> Was für ein Ausnahmefang beim Spinnfischen! Sauber -Petri Heil!#6



Petri!
Ist das ein Kabelbinder oben am Bleikopf?


----------



## Kunde (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ragbar schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ist das ein Kabelbinder oben am Bleikopf?



http://www.barsch-alarm.de/content....-gewinde-spirale-drehen-statt-kleben&langid=1

kein kabelbinder...
gruß kunde


----------



## Lil Torres (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen erfolgreichen!! #6

heute morgen gab's 'nen stürmischen 71er esox...


----------



## ChIpO89 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern diesen hier, als ich dabei war Barsche und Hechte zu ärgern...


----------



## Allround Angla (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Bei mir gabs gestern einen schönen 93er und noch einen kleineren um die 50. 




LG


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöne Fische!


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Der Allrounder legt ja einen ganz schönen Schnitt vor, Hut ab, nicht üblel! #6

 Ich muss schon sagen, im Moment läuft es bei mir wirklich einfach nur super, ich kann mich an keinen so gelungenen Saisonstart erinnern, seit ich der Kunstköderangelei nachgehe. 

  Und weil das so ist, bin ich auch heute nach der Arbeit in mein Auto gestiegen, um ein Stück weit weg zu fahren. Weg von den kleinen Vereinstümpeln meiner Heimatstadt, hin zu den großen, schwierigen Gewässern. 

  Zunächst erwartete mich das mittlerweile bekannte garstige Wetter, viel Wind, keine Sonne. Dementsprechend verhalten fing der Angeltag auch an, nur zwei kleine Hechte von 50 cm und 55 cm verirrten sich an meine Köder, na wenigstens kein Schneider. Dann kam ich in einen Bereich, der nach Totholz "roch", da habe ich zunächst mal das Titanvorfach gegen Flexonit getauscht. Holz ist aber auch immer gut für einen dicken Barsch und so kam es dann auch. Dieser nette Bursche hier sagte kurz "hallo". |supergri
















  Nur wenigen Würfe später sagt dann noch etwas anderes "hallo", nämlich so ein oller Baum unter Wasser, was soll's, es kam ja nicht unerwartet. Die Nummer war unlösbar, der Köder blieb hängen. So dicht liegen Licht und Schatten manchmal beieinander. Nun tat sich erst mal nicht mehr viel und es wurde schon spät. Da ich ja auch noch eine Weile für die Heimfahrt brauchte, machte ich mich langsam wieder auf den Weg zurück zum Auto. Eine Stelle wollte ich aber noch testen, da roch es einfach nach Fisch und mein Riecher sollte mich auch hier nicht im Stich lassen. Ein brachialer Wurf beförderte den Köder genau da hin, wo ich ihn haben wollte und genauso brachial wurde dieser auch recht schnell genommen. Selbst an der Hechtrute machte dieser Fisch richtig Laune und ich viel vor Freude fast ins Wasser, als mir bewusst wurde, das da endlich, nach so vielen 44ern, mein neuer PB Barsch am Köder wütet. Heiliges Kanonenrohr dachte ich, was für ein Panzer. |bigeyes
















  Nun war der Tag natürlich gelaufen, was sollte da noch kommen, eigentlich wollte ich nun los. Aber ein Wurf geht noch, vielleicht ist da ja noch....

  .... und da war noch. :m

Wieder schlug es ein, aber diesmal war gleich klar, Meiste Esox wollte auch mitspielen. Auch dieser Drill war sportlich und endete im gummierten Keschernetz. :g






Nach diesem 80er war dann aber endgültig Schluss und ich trat, völlig im reinen mit mir und der Welt, die Heimfahrt an.


----------



## .Sebastian. (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fische! Petri Heil! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats auch mal wieder "Tok" gemacht 

Petri an alle Fänger #6


----------



## nordbeck (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Ich beneide euch sehr


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Der Allrounder legt ja einen ganz schönen Schnitt vor, Hut ab, nicht üblel! #6
> 
> ...



Super Fänge #6#6 Petri
Da hast du mal wieder zugeschlagen...


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger#h


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh man.... Ich möchte auch endlich mal wieder einen Zander in den Händen halten.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin einfach mal so frei und verlink das so.
B ilder doppelt hochladen is ja doof
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4127196&posted=1#post4127196


----------



## MarcusS. (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eigentliche wollte ich nur mal meine neue Shimano Stradic Rute ( geiles Teil :-D) testen und paar Barsche ärgern. Doch auf einmal hab ich nen 32 Aland aufn 3er Spinner ;-) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## Nickinho (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum fisch

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh man, Petri aber das heißt nicht umsonst barschgriff und nicht alandgriff.


----------



## Pano (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Oh man, Petri aber das heißt nicht umsonst barschgriff und nicht alandgriff.



|good: 

Naja, hauptsache es sieht professionell aus. :g


----------



## Krüger82 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Onkel Tom

Fettes petri zu den fischen!!! Bin aber noch begeisteter wie du sie im bild festhälst!!!! Super schöne bilder!!!

Gruß


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!

Hätte gerade auch gerne wieder ein Bild von einem richtig schönen und dicken 72er Hecht gemacht, musste dann aber feststellen, dass ich die Kamera heute im Auto vergessen hatte. Schade, aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich der erste Hecht 2014 der auch im Kescher gelandet ist . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nicht der schönste Blick aber achtet auf den Fisch


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht! Kann es sein dass du in den Jungbrunnen gefallen bist? Also auf 44 hätte ich dich jetzt nicht geschätzt..


----------



## Pano (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht! Kann es sein dass du in den Jungbrunnen gefallen bist? Also auf 44 hätte ich dich jetzt nicht geschätzt..



Erfahrung 44 Jahre
Aussehen 18 Jahre

Nicht schlecht ...Angeln hält jung:vik:


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dank !
War ne lange Durststrecke .
Auf die 44 Jahre komm ich noch


----------



## Don-Machmut (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hir mal eine Boddenmutti von gestern :vik: 123cm :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gabs ein paar Bachforellen aus einem kleinen Bach.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

Don-Machmut schrieb:


> hir mal eine Boddenmutti von gestern :vik: 123cm :q




Petri.  Ah da blutet das Herz 

Edit: hatte die gute keine zähne mehr oder täuscht das Foto?????


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War mal wieder 3 Stunden Nachtwobbeln auf Hecht.
3 Hechte, der größte mit ca 65


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Edit: hatte die gute keine zähne mehr oder täuscht das Foto?????




Der is vor Schreck die protese rausgefallen :|


----------



## thomas1602 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mal interessehalber:
Wie alt ist so eine Hechtdame ungefähr, von 1,23m und ein Hecht von 0,65m?

Mir is schon klar , das es da Unterschiede geben kann, Gewässer, Nahrung, Gene usw, aber so ungefähr wird sich doch ne Aussage treffen lassen?


----------



## Tino34 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Hechte im Bodden nach 7/8 Jahren den Meter haben! Im Binnengewässer ca. 10 Jahre!


----------



## Siever (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern nach Feierabend meinen Hechtfluch beenden Nach einigen Angeltagen, die buchstäblich ins Wasser fielen, etlichen Fehlbissen und Aussteigern, gab es dann gestern endlich den ersten Mai-Hecht 2014!!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Siever! Bei mir steht der erste Maihecht noch aus, jetzt gleich gehts erstmal los die Barsche an der Spillenburg ärgern  

Allen anderen Fängern auch viel Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Die Boddelady ist anscheinend ne echte Oma   ganz ohne Zähne im Mund


----------



## Luki** (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle und einen erfolgreichen Start in die neue Raubfischsaison 

Donau letzten Dienstag:

1. Manchmal wissen die Fische nicht wie groß sie selbst sind^^





2. Gut genährt, ca. 45cm







Baggersee Weiden:

30cm Barsch (leider ohne Foto) und dieser Kollege hier (70cm)















Gruß
Lukas


----------



## FranzJosef (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Hechte im Bodden nach 7/8 Jahren den Meter haben!


In wirklich guten Jahren (mit viel und dauerhaftem Futterfisch, so wie dieses Jahr mit Hering, Hornhecht und sicherlich auch den Grundeln) koennen es auch 5/6 Jahre sein. Aber immer noch fuer die 100cm! 123cm ist schon ein GANZ anderes Kaliber. Je groesser die Damen, desto mehr Koerpermasse muss ja pro cm Koerperlaenge produziert werden. Daher sinkt die Wachstumsrate ab 110cm auf 0,5cm-1cm pro Jahr! Wenn man nun von 6 Jahren fuer 100cm ausgeht, nochmal 5 Jahre fuer 100-110cm und dann nochmal 15 Jahre fuer die letzten 13cm ansetzt, ergibt das ein geschaetztes Mindestalter von 25-30 Jahre. Da ich aber nicht weiss, wie gut die letzten 30 Jahre der Futterfisch stand, gehe ich von realistisch geschaetzten 35 Jahren aus. 

PS: Die ist den Fischernetzen ganz schoen lang aus dem Weg gegangen...


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die altersbestimmung bei hechten ist schwierig, da sich die wachstumsrate arg unterscheidet.
an 35 jährige hechte glaub ich nicht. denke nicht, dass sie viel älter als 20-25 werden.
ein mir bekannter hecht hat übrigens in 3 jahren ganze 11 cm zugelegt, von 110 auf 121 cm. wenn das futterangebot stimmt und die umstände optimal ist kann das schon mal passieren.
generell werden boddenhechte bei gleicher länge auch jünger sein als teichexemplare.
viele hechte werden auch nicht größer als 110, für nen fisch von über 120 cm müssen die bedingungen schon sehr sehr gut sein. in vielen gewässern finden sich solche fische gar nicht erst!



Luki** schrieb:


> Petri an alle und einen erfolgreichen Start in die neue Raubfischsaison
> 
> 
> 2. Gut genährt, ca. 45cm
> ...




petri heil. mehr bilder von dem fisch? die zeichnung ist sehr  abgefahren und erinnert an südeuropäische hechte sowie entfernt an  tigermuskies.


----------



## Luki** (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> petri heil. mehr bilder von dem fisch? die zeichnung ist sehr  abgefahren und erinnert an südeuropäische hechte sowie entfernt an  tigermuskies.



Danke, nein leider nicht, der durfte danach gleich wieder schwimmen. Aber stimmt, das Muster ist durchaus etwas spezieller als bei den meisten Hechten


----------



## buddah (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ein mir bekannter hecht hat übrigens in 3 jahren ganze 11 cm zugelegt, von 110 auf 121 cm. wenn das futterangebot stimmt



selbst gemästet???:q


----------



## sp0rtex (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch etwas zur Wachstumsrate der Boddenhechte. 

Ich denke, dass die dortigen Bedingungen, durch die Futterdichte von Heringen, quasi einzigartig sind und daraus extrem hohe Wachstumsraten resultieren. 

Von einem dort ansässigen Guide habe ich gehört, dass eine Schuppenuntersuchung eines 90 cm langen Hechtes ein Alter von gerademal 3 Jahren festgestellt hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Luki** schrieb:


> Petri an alle und einen erfolgreichen Start in die neue Raubfischsaison
> 
> Donau letzten Dienstag:
> 
> ...




|bigeyes
Noch nie live gesehen, so ein Biest, ist das ein Schrätzer?

Petri an die Hechtfänger.

Meine Spinnsaison beschränkte sich bisher lediglich auf erfolgreiche Forellenpirsch. Die gab es reichlich bis knapp fuffzich und wurden vereinzelt einer kulinarischen Veredelung zugeführt.


----------



## tstdick (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau das gleiche ging mir auch durch den kopf  
Naja könnte das ein sonnenbarsch sein?... *peinlich*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tstdick (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ahh ne ich nehm alles zurück  paar google bilder geschaut. Dürfte ein schrätzer sein? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranzJosef (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zääääääääääähhhhhäääääääääääääännnnneeeeeee... 

http://*ih.com/a/img841/6229/sg0pr.jpg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bachforellen von heute.


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur dicken BoddenMutti, zu den schönen Forellen und zum ersten Maihecht, Siever. 

Und FranzJosef, wieder mal ein hammer Bild.


----------



## Luki** (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Noch nie live gesehen, so ein Biest, ist das ein Schrätzer?





tstdick schrieb:


> Ahh ne ich nehm alles zurück  paar google bilder geschaut. Dürfte ein schrätzer sein?



Wusste ich am Anfang auch nicht genau aber Schrätzer dürfte passen


----------



## Birnfried188 (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim Montage einholen Biss dieser 47er auf ein Maiskorn.
Catch & Release


----------



## FranzJosef (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen hab' ich noch, einen hab' ich noch... Ein Doppelzahn von heute. 

http://*ih.com/a/img834/1087/db3ed.jpg


----------



## MarcusS. (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

42cm hat ordentlich Alarm gemacht ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## MarcusS. (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## MarcusS. (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## MarcusS. (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und der Rest. Von 27-36

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## mathei (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sauber marcus. petri


----------



## WoifeBGH (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



WoifeBGH schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk




;+;+#c#c|sagnix


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann man dagegen nicht mal was machen. Das nervt so hart


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Der kleine durfte wieder schwimmen


----------



## WoifeBGH (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kann man dagegen nicht mal was machen. Das nervt so hart



Sry ,mein Handy hat hier wohl was gemacht was ich nicht so wollte,löschen war gleich danach leider nicht mehr möglich! Denke aber nicht dass ich der einzige bin dem hier schon sowas passiert ist

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich benutz auch tapatalk. Einstellungen Signatur senden ausstellen. Fertig


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kann man dagegen nicht mal was machen. Das nervt so hart



Wieso nervt das?
Ich dachte er wollte uns was mitteilen und konnte es nur nicht richtig senden. So ein Fehlpost wie es dann jetzt wohl einer war kann doch immer mal passieren.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich mein diese ständigen "gesendet von Handy xyz mit tapatalkforumrunner sonst was Software"


----------



## WoifeBGH (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ja lernfähig! Fahr jez los ans Wasser den gestreiften nachstellen.


----------



## Luki** (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle

09:00 Uhr Baggersee, Blinker, 69cm


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zander


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von heute ein Hecht, beim 1. Wurf gefangen. Hatte aber nur 60,5cm


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...ziemlich schlanker Zanderbock. Die Jungs müssten doch hoffentlich bald auch in den Seen mal durch sein. 
Petri zu den Hechten - vor allem den schönen Hornhechten #6


----------



## Luki** (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Zander


Danke, hätte selbst nicht damit gerechnet dass der auf Blinker einsteigt



Aalredl schrieb:


> ...ziemlich schlanker Zanderbock. Die Jungs müssten doch hoffentlich bald auch in den Seen mal durch sein.


^^ Das täuscht aber auf dem Foto, der war sehr gut genährt eig


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin. Konnte mich am WE am Ebnisee (warmes, aber sehr klares wasser erwartete mich dort) erfolgreich entschneidern zu Saisonbeginn. Hatte mit 65cm auch eine gute Küchengröße- für 1 Person. War seit ca fünfe früh dort. Der Biss kam- hechttypisch- aus dem "Nichts" um die Mittagszeit. Habe an der 4. Stelle- nachdem an den ersten drei gar nix ging- lediglich auf Grund angebotene Köfis wurden wohl "probiert"- schon bestimmt weitere hundert Würfe mit verschiedensten Kukös hinter mir. Dann entschied ich, einfach ein ca. 17,18 cm Langes Rotauge an einem alten Spinnerbait anzubieten. Idealerweise hätte ich dies an meiner Daiwa MF Jerkbait tun wollen- da die dazugehörige Multi aber aus zeitgründen vorher unbespult blieb- musste als "Notnagel" meine "Standard- Spinne", die R' Nessa herhalten. Ein gut genährtes, fast 20 cm langes Rotauge plus Köder gewicht vom Bait- liessen die Rute aktionsmäßig verständlicherweise an ihre Grenzen kommen. Daher war ich beim Auswerfen vorsichtig. 1. Wurf:Ich kurbelte langsam ein, der Köder kam auf mich zu- ich lasse ihn noch etwas vor meinen Füßen tanzen, um zu sehen- denke mir noch: "Wow, sieht gut aus..."- im nächsten bruchteil einer Sek stand statt dem Köder ein Hecht an selber Stelle. Ich liess ihn kurz gehen- einssss- und Anhieb! Hake saß perfekt vorne im Maul- Drill war kurz, aber intensiv. Und ein hecht im Kescher zu Saisonbeginn ist gleich Freude und Erleichterung pur, meine Freunde. 
Im Anschluss hatte ich noch zwei, noch größere Rotaugen als das erste sowie einen kleinen Barsch von der Grundrute als Köfis übrig. Ich nahm also eines der noch größeren Rotaugen, war beim Auswerfen noch vorsichtiger- aber nach einem Dutzend Würfe zerriss die Schwerkraft auch die nächsten Köfis. Blieb mir noch der Barsch- und innerhalb der ersten 5 Würfe mit diesem bekam ich einen weiteren, sehr aggressiven Biss, diesmal weiter draußen- aber es blieb bei dem Fehlbiss. Ich angelte weiter mit dem nun fast völlig zerfetzen Barsch- aber weitere Bisse blieben leider aus- um kurz nach zwei packte ich meine Sachen und trat den Nachhauseweg an.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, ab dem 15. Mai ist bei uns der Hecht offen. Gleich beim ca. 10 Wurf konnte ich eine 98 cm und gut im Futter stehende Hechtdame zum Tänzchen überreden, der für sie dann abends im Fleischwolf endete


----------



## Allround Angla (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!
Nach langer suche gestern konnte ich doch noch einen schoenen und kampfstarken Hecht landen :k




LG


----------



## nordbeck (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heil! Großartig wenn man in jungen Jahren schon so erfolgreich angelt.


----------



## Allround Angla (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke


----------



## MarcusS. (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen nach der Nachtschicht ;-) 10 min. am Wasser mit nem 3er Spinner. 




Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2014)

Gerade nochmal kurz mit dem Oberflächenköder losgewesen! Nach einigen Attacken ist einer Hängen geblieben! Ich liebe diese Bisse!


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe mich am Sonnabend auch auf die suche nach den Bachforellen gemacht und konnte eine 34er Forelle in einem sehr seichten Bachabschnitt fangen. Sie kam mit einer schönen Bugwelle hinter dem Spinner hinterher.



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1920x1080.


----------



## FranzJosef (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schoener Treffer! :m


----------



## MeisterFische (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen hier!
Ich war die Tage auch noch jeweils für nen Stündchen los. Konnte nen bisschen was fangen aber die Größe wars nun leider nicht! Immerhin gabs nen bisschen Auswahl...

mfg MeisterFische


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

 Es ist echt nicht einfach im Moment, seit dem das Wetter so sommerlich geworden ist, haben die Fische hier das Maul so ziemlich verriegelt, da hilft es manchmal nicht mal, vom Boot anzugreifen. Auch heute habe ich es versucht, aber mehr als diese beiden Barsche hier und ein kleiner Hecht waren einfach nicht drin.











Nach 3 Stunden habe ich dann aufgehört, meine Haut war fertig und ich musste aus der Sonne. An diese Verhältnisse muss sich der Körper auch erst mal wieder gewöhnen, ist gleich ganz schön heftig. |krank:

Auch die letzten Tage vom Ufer aus waren nicht wirklich toll, einen Beifang gab es. Fange ich ja nicht so oft, daher freut man sich auch über einen kleine Vertrter seiner Art.


----------



## zanderzone (21. Mai 2014)

Gerade nochmal kurz mit dem Bonnie los! 4 mal hat er ihn attackiert.. Beim 5 mal saß er dann! Schöner 72er Hecht!


----------



## nordbeck (21. Mai 2014)

Petri an alle Fänger. Tolles Bild vom Zetti, Onkel Tom.


----------



## FranzJosef (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Right, nordbeck! Super Bild! :m


----------



## ossi85 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hihi. 

Nach einer Woche in Schweden mit ca. 35-40 kleinen Hechten und zwei um die 80cm konnte ich diesen barsch überlisten  mein persönlicher pb.(aber leider nicht gemessen )


----------



## tstdick (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles echt klasse fische! Ich beneide euch dafür,  dass ein Großteil von euch an grossen Gewässern fischen kann. 
Meinerseits kann ich nur an meinem Vereinsgewässer angeln, da sonstige, größere Gewässer einfach zu weit weg wären. 
Gibt's da jmd noch da draussen dem es vielleicht genauso geht?


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist fies!


----------



## pike-81 (23. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!
Gestern war ein langer Tag. 
-Mein Kumpel stand im Stau, und kam zu spät. 
-Einkäufe an der Tanke liegen gelassen. 
-Dann standen wir zusammen im Stau. 
-Zur Krönung hat sich auf der Autobahn der Keilriemen verabschiedet. 
Man kann über den ADAC sagen, was man will. Aber im Fall der Fälle sind sie da. 
Irgendwann waren wir dann endlich bei schönstem Wetter, 30 Grad und absoluter Flaute auf dem See. 
Den ganzen Tag über, bis uns ein Gewitter verscheuchte, nur einen Biß. 
Aber der hatte es in sich !!!
Nach so einem Fisch ist plötzlich alles gut. 
1,04m auf Castaic Swimbait:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Scheixxe im Vorfeld macht man doch "gerne" mit, wenn sie mit so einem Fisch "belohnt" wird, oder?
Glückwunsch!


----------



## pike-81 (23. Mai 2014)

Du sagst es Thomas!
Ende gut, alles gut. 
Mein Zeug von der Tanke hab ich auf der Rückfahrt am Abend dann übrigens auch noch von einer netten Angestellten bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na siehste, Ende gut und so ;-))

Klasse!!


----------



## Redbeetle78 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann schließe ich mich hier mal an mit dem ersten Hecht nach Freigabe :O)
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...37534056.1073741830.1314145507&type=3&theater


----------



## Kaka (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Hecht. Geiles Teil! #6

Hat er dich erwischt oder du ihn, wenn ich mir deinen Arm anschaue?! |supergri


----------



## crocodile (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kannst Du ein Foto einstellen? Für jene ohne FB...


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ike-81
Man freut sich über jeden Hecht,aber 1m+, ist immer ein
besonderer Grund zur Freude.!
Petri


----------



## pike-81 (23. Mai 2014)

Jo, so einer ist für mich was ganz Besonderes. 
Darum schwimmt er wieder. 
Das meiste ist von mir. 
Hat den Köder voll inhaliert. Hab den Haken von hinten durch die Kiemen gelôst, dabei hat sie mich erwischt.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Pike 81


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch! Petri!


----------



## olli81 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Das Bild ist beschissen ich weiß, alleine unterwegs, zitternde Hände und die Handyfrontkamera haben nix besseres zugelassen. 
Außerdem sollte die Dame schnell wieder schwimmen.

wie auch immer, pb von Anfang mai heute auf 95cm gesteigert. 
Jetzt fahre ich mit einem breiten grinsen zu Frau und Kindern zurück zum Frühstück. 

Allen anderen die heute unterwegs sind ein dickes petri heil!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum PB!


----------



## olli81 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!!!!!

Ich kriege mein blödes grinsen garnicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## Allround Angla (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! 
Ich konnte heute wieder metern 
1.04m hatte die schoene dame die kurz vor 5 auf einen grossen swimbait reinfiel! 




LG


----------



## Daniel_BW (25. Mai 2014)

Gestern einen kleinen Hecht auf Boilie, ging beim einholen, der Montage, voll drauf. War mal was anderes.




War auch mein erster


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel_BW schrieb:


> Gestern einen kleinen Hecht auf Boilie, ging beim einholen, der Montage, voll drauf. War mal was anderes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freches Kerlchen,klaut den Karpfen die Murmeln. :q


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. 
Hecht auf Boilies gibts häufiger. Ein bekannter hat mal ein 117 cm Modell erwischt.


----------



## FranzJosef (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein letztes Mal Zäääääääääähhhhhhhnnnnneeeeeeeeeeee. 

http://*ih.com/a/img838/2653/4z4aw.jpg


----------



## Nefpark (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich sie vor ein paar Tagen im Drill verloren hab, habe ich sie heute wieder dran bekommen. 117 cm hat die Schöne


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heil. Die länge hätte ich nicht erwartet. Täuscht bestimmt weil sie so schlank ist. 
Weiß nicht ob du den Fisch entnommen hast oder zurückgesetzt, falls letzteres würd ich auf posen wie bei Bild zwei verzichten. Kann den Fisch durch überdehnenung und Quetschung sehr verletzen mit letaler Folge.


----------



## jkc (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zur Granate und herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Grüße JK


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein PB von heute. :vik:


----------



## richi23 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch!  Petri.


----------



## Strykee (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist mein erster Hecht für 2014 aus einem unserer Vereinsweiher.

Gebissen auf einen ca 6 cm Rotauge den ich eigentlich für Barsche ausgelegt habe, nichtmal 1 Meter vom Ufer in ca 50 cm Wassertiefe


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an Danilel zum neuen PB und natürlich auch an Nefpark zu der Hecht-Granate! #6 #6 #6 

Ich war gestern Abend mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs. 
Ein Freund von mir, der Angelanfänger ist, will demnächst nach MeckPomm zum Angeln fahren. Ich habe ihm dann gestern Abend eine kurze Einweisung gegeben wie man vom Boot aus auf Raubfisch angelt. Wir haben ein bisschen auf Zander rumgespielt und dann im Restlicht des Tages noch geschleppt. Wir hatten vereinbart, dass wir nicht aus der Hand sondern aus den Rutenhaltern schleppen, und uns beim drillen abwechseln. Der erste Drill war natürlich dem Neuling vorbehalten. Doch es machte nicht den Anschein als würden wir von dieser Vereinbarung Gebrauch machen müssen.

Da die Dunkelheit unmittelbar bevorstand und es auch noch leicht zu regnen begann, entschieden wir uns an die Slipstelle zurückzufahren. Kurz vorm Ufer begann ich die Schleppruten einzuholen und just in dem Moment als ich die Rute griff an welcher wir einen kleinen Castaiac hinterherschleppten, heulte kurz die Bremse auf, 2-3 Schüttler am anderen Ende und der Fisch war schon wieder weg. Verdammt! 

Bei der Köderinspektion sah das dann so aus:





Was denkt ihr was das war? Ich denke, es könnte durchaus ein Zander gewesen sein. 

Völlig überrascht von diesem späten Biss, entschieden wir uns, nochmal ne Runde zu schleppen. Mit durchschlagendem Erfolg, schon nach wenigen Minuten kreischte die Rolle auf und ca. 40 Meter hinter dem Boot schraubte sich ein strammer Hecht in die Lüfte der einem 3-teiligen 11cm Giga-Wobbler nicht widerstehen konnte. Ich zerrte die Rute aus dem Rutenhalter und übergab sie meinem Kollegen, der die wilden Fluchten des Fisches hart aber souverän parierte und ihn letztlich ans Boot drillte. Das Maßband zeigte 82cm und die Freude war riesig. 

Es war der erste Fisch auf Kustköder, und damit natürlich auch der erste Hecht überhaupt für meinen Kumpel. 

Normalerweise fangen wir in dem Gewässer fast nur Zander, aber ein paar Hechte scheints dann offensichtlich doch zu geben


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri zum ersten Hecht..#6#6#6


----------



## YoshiX786 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo Zusammen!

Erstmal ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger! #6#6#6

Gestern konnte ich meine PB um ganze 2cm von 93cm auf 95cm verbessern!

Gefangen habe ich diese sexy Hechtdame mit einem 16cm Rotauge nach geschlagenen 3 Minuten am Wasser!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin wieder zurück am Wasser


----------



## ado (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern auch mal wieder nen richtig guten Fisch fangen!
Auf nen kleinen Gummi stieg ein richtig schöner 46er Barsch ein!!!

Leider konnte ich noch 2-3 Fische der gleichen Kategorie nicht landen. Nach einer guten Stunde war dann der Spuk auch vorbei und die Bissfrequenz nahm deutlich ab...


----------



## Lil Torres (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen erfolgreichen... #6

@ado

sehr geiler barsch!! :k


----------



## DJ-Sancho (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich! Der erste für dieses jahr! Genau 70 hatte der kamerad... [emoji16]


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern auch endlich den ersten maßigen Hecht mit 62cm...wurd aber langsam auch Zeit! Der Schlingel hat sich den liplesscrank (Cormoran rattlesnaper in Firetiger beim ersten Wurf) soweit in die Kiemen gejagt, dass ich ihn nicht zurücksetzen wollte, so endet er dann heute als Abendessen. War der einzige Fisch des Tages, mein Begleiter ist leer ausgegangen.
Aber die Barsche, vermisse ich die suche ich nämlich noch verzweifelt.
Bisher gabs nichtmal nen Babybarsch, vielleicht wirds ja heute mal was werd gleich nochmal für 2/3 Stündchen los ziehen und ein bisschen die Brückenpfeiler absuchen, irgendwo müssen die sich ja verstecken.


----------



## mathei (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner barsch. fettes petri.


----------



## xaru (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Fänge bis jetzt, petri euch allen.

Bei mir läuft es eher verfxxxxxx, gestern den ersten biss auf meinen neuen Sebile Wobbler, seit 1.5 angemerkt....naja was passiert....Wobbler gekauft, getestet, Biss, ... keine Ahnung wie, aber der Hecht hat meine Hauptschnur erwischt und ab....war kein schlechter, geschätzt zwischen 80 und 90 #q#q#q


----------



## ulfschneider (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch was anzumelden.  5, 9 kg verteilt auf 86 Zanderzentimeter aus dem Stichkanal bei Salzgitter.


----------



## Spiderpike (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

WOW und Petri zu den geilen Fängen


----------



## PhantomBiss (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinns Zander, Petri Heil Ulfschneider! Da kannst du wirklich stolz sein!


----------



## Nordangler (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein bißchen Fisch aus den letzten Tagen. :m

Sven


----------



## jvonzun (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Zander sind jetzt auch bei uns durch mit Laichen und nun gebe ich Gummi:k!


----------



## jvonzun (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war auch heute unterwegs: Aal auf Köfi, Zander auf Gummi!


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na das doch mal ein Anblick. 
Meine beiden Lieblingsfische zusammen.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der aal is ja gigantisch groß!!! 90cm?


----------



## kischt (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir ging heute auch endlich die Raubfischsaison los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## brauni (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Video: Meterhecht mit totem Köderfisch, AnglerboardTV*

Heut gab es neben vielen Zandern u. Hechten auch nen geilen Barsch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!#6

Einen Hecht(60er) hatte ich vorhin auch und den ersten Aal, den ich jemals im Sonnenschein fing. Ein Guter wars noch dazu.......|bigeyes:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habs passend verschoben..


----------



## Surf (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an die Fänger!! Bin auch richtig neidisch auf die Aale.


----------



## 13Müller (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Na wenn hier Aal gefragt ist, will ich meinen nicht verstecken. ..


----------



## ulfisch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja wÄH!
was für ein riesen Schlammvieh...sauber


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt!!


----------



## PhantomBiss (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heftiger Aal, da könnte man zwei draus machen. Petri @13Müller! Echt sauber.


----------



## 13Müller (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Petris, ging kurz vor 22 Uhr auf ne Köfi Montage an der Pose!!! Die war ursprünglich für Hecht gedacht.  War wohl etwas zu tief präsentiert. ..

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ 13Müller: Fettes Petri zur Anakonda! 
Wie groß war denn der Raubaal?


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ja mal ein richtiges Ofenrohr.!!!
Donnerwetter.........Petri.!


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow dicke schöne Aale und wie immer viele weitere schöne Fische, erstmal Petri an die Fänger. 

Bei mir hats heuite endlich in der Barschrute gerappelt, ich dachte schon es gibt keine Barsche mehr in der Ruhr, aber heute ist der Knoten endlich geplatzt. Beim Schleppen mit 3er Mepps Black Fury mit 9gr Birne vorgeschaltet hats dann doch recht zügig gerappelt, gebissen hats allerdings nur beim Schleppen mit der Strömung. Nach 2 Babybarschen kam dann doch ein vorzeigbarer Punker von ca 35cm zum Vorschein, anschließend konnte ich geworfen noch einen von ca 20 überlisten insgesamt hab ich heute in 30 min 4 Barsche landen können, Nummer 5 (auch ca 30+) biss einen Sekundenbruchteil nachdem ich einen Hänger gelöst habe was dazu führte das er sich dann kurz vorm Kescher doch noch vom Acker machen konnte, der hat mich so überrascht das ich lachen musste da wars dann schwierig mit der strammen Schnur und weg war er auch schon wieder. Alles in allem war heute aber wieder ein guter Tag auf dem Wasser. Fotos gibts wie immer keine...


----------



## 13Müller (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Aal war wirklich fett.  Das zeigt auch das Gewicht von knapp 1,9 kg auf unter 90cm. Also die Länge nicht außergewöhnlich aber dick wie ne Bierpulle! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri heil. Auf dem Foto hätte ich gedacht der ist weit über einem Meter. Naja beim Aal kann man halt so richtig unauffällig vorhalten 

Zu tief beim Hechten gehts nicht. Die teilen sich halt ein Revier


----------



## 13Müller (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja hätte sicherlich auch was von nem Meter schreiben können...aber ich seh das immer so: wenn ich jetzt sag er hatte nen Meter und es waren nur 90, dann kann ich mich bei nem ehrlichen Meter auch nur halb so doll freuen. Daher abwarten und Fische fangen.  Freu mich über alle Petris! Danke

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## twitch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Ja hätte sicherlich auch was von nem Meter schreiben können...aber ich seh das immer so: wenn ich jetzt sag er hatte nen Meter und es waren nur 90, dann kann ich mich bei nem ehrlichen Meter auch nur halb so doll freuen. Daher abwarten und Fische fangen.  Freu mich über alle Petris! Danke
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk




Es gibt tatsächlich noch Ehrenmänner ! #6


----------



## pike-81 (2. Juni 2014)

@nordbeck:

Zu tief geht nicht beim Hecht?
Bin viel auf tiefen Seen  bis 60m unterwegs. Unter 15m hab ich so gut wie nie große Sicheln gehabt. 
Nur Schwärme, wahrscheinlich Maränen. 
Petri


----------



## RabenHerzBo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Hecht überhaupt 70 cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zum 1. Hecht!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen, da sind ja ein paar echt klasse Tiere bei #6


----------



## oberfranke (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dein erster Hecht, aber womit hat er es verdient so achtlos aufs Betonpflaster gelegt zu werden? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=34394


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beim toten Fisch sollte es wohl egal sein oder?


----------



## RabenHerzBo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dachte mir da er tor war nichts dabei naechstes mal mach ich es besser 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Oberfranke: es kann 100e Gründe haben, warum so fotografiert wurde, wie es eben getan wurde. Schon mal nachgedacht, dass nicht alle die gleichen Möglichkeiten und Voraussetzungen haben- ob beim eingsetzten Angelgerät, der Anz und Qualität der Angelgewässer, der verfügbaren Zeit und was weiss ich alles- so auch beim Fotografieren der gefangenen Exemplare??!! 
Erstens: Wenns dir nicht gefällt, schaust halt weg... Zweitens: "Vorverurteilen" anderer Angelkollegen geht mal gar nicht...
Drittens: Ganz Unrecht hast du nicht- es gibt sicher vorteilhaftere "Präsentationsvarianten" eine Hechts. Sicher hatte der Fänger aber seine Gründe dafür.
Ich persönlich wünsche ihm ein herzliches Petri zum schönen Fisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wir dulden keine Anmache hier wegen der Fotos.
Bitte beachten zukünftig.
Danke.


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RabenHerzBo schrieb:


> Mein erster Hecht überhaupt 70 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri, in der Stadt gefangen?


----------



## Fury87 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, Gestern gab es 7 Zander, leider waren keine Riesen dabei, aber für den ersten Tag nach der Zanderschonzeit, war das ergebnis schon ganz gut!


----------



## Polarfuchs (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...und der nächste der hier keine Fotos mehr posten will!!#q
Schade drum!!

Vergiss es und zeig weiter Fotos!!#6

Werde nachher auch noch ein Hechtfoto hochladen...


----------



## RabenHerzBo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Petri, in der Stadt gefangen?



Nein Im Kemnader See allerdings an einer Fähren anlege stelle.


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

ich habe gestern auch den Saisonstart erfolgreich am Rhein eingeleitet.

An der 3. Buhne beim 2. Wurf schepperte es schon.
Mein erster Gedanke: Dein neuer PB Zander!
Im ersten Moment bekomme ich ihn gar nicht vom Boden weg, dann kommt er kurz hoch und ich sehe ganz kurz eine Flanke.
Riesig!!! Grauer Rücken, weisser Bauch....was ein Trümmer von Zander!! :vik:
Er taucht sofort ab und zieht unaufhörlich Richtung Strom |uhoh:
...komischer Zander...aber so ein Moped...wer weiß...kann schon sein...
Mit meiner 50 Gramm Rute habe ich ihm auch nicht sooo viel entgegen zu setzen und nachdem er erstmal aus der Buhne raus ist, lasse ich ihn dann auch ein Stück stromab ziehen, um ihn auf der anderen Seite der Buhne (hatte stromauf gefischt) nochmal ran zu nehmen.
Was schiessen einem da für Gedanken durch den Kopf...
- waren da vorhin Macken am Vorfach?
- welchen Snap hattest du drauf?
- ist der Haken noch scharf?
- wenn du ihn jetzt verlierst......|uhoh: du hast ihn nichtmal richtig gesehen...

Mein Adrenalinspiegel ist immer noch voll am Anschlag!
Und plötzlich ein Schlag in der Schnur und die Spannung ist weg!!!!!!!!

Aber zum Glück nur ganz kurz, dann ist sie wieder da.......... ??????
Das kenne ich doch........
Und da wieder, ein Schlagen in der Schnur....das wird doch nicht..... |gr:

Und dann sehe ich die Schwanzflosse und da ist klar, das ist kein Riesenzander, das ist ein Wels von ca. 120 cm!

Ich drille ihn noch ein wenig und hole ihn dann für ein Foto näher (war leider alleine unterwegs).
Dabei fällt mir eine relativ frische Wunde oben am Kopf auf. Sieht fast so aus, als hätte jemand versucht, ihn zu erschlagen.
Aber womit? Welse haben eine sehr zähe Haut, mit einem stumpfen Gegenstand bekommt man sowas nicht hin.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie das passiert sein könnte




Zwei Würfe später in der gleichen Buhne hat's dann wieder gescheppert.
Aber diesmal Zielfisch :vik:
73 cm hat der gute




Das war ein guter Start, so kann's weitergehen


----------



## FranzJosef (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und da sag' nochmal einer, die Bodden waeren toll... 

 |laola: !!! Congratulations!!! |laola:


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja der Rhein hat immer wieder tolle Überraschungen parat.
Petri.


----------



## kernell32 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer für die Küche, der erste dieses Jahr, bin happy.

Abgeleicht und vollgefressen, so solls sein, es gibt sie also am Oberrhein!


----------



## One2 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern!


Mobil gesendet


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> ich habe gestern auch den Saisonstart erfolgreich am Rhein eingeleitet.
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri#6#6#6
Die Verletzung   könnte auch von einem Schiff stammen hatte vor langer zeit auch mal so einen mit ähnlichen Wunden.


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

 Endlich geht's wieder los! 

 Petri den Fängern. Schön zu sehen, dass Ihr schon gut fangt.

 An meinem Räuber-Hausgewässer war es gestern bei der Saisoneröffnung auch schon recht ok.

 Wir konnten zu dritt 4 Hechte, 3 Zander und 4 Barsche überlisten. 

 Wünsche Euch allen noch ne gute Saison!!!


----------



## richi23 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Bei mir gab es heute meine ersten größeren Barsche. Obwohl es nicht mein zielfisch war. Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.





Sobald es dunkel wurde War aber Ruhe mit den Barschen. Normal?

Grüße


----------



## Onkel Tom (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na hier sind ja wieder einige sehr schöne Fische zu bestaunen, Petri Jungs! #6

Ich war über Himmelfahrt wieder ein wenig mit Kumpels auf Rügen, um hauptsächlich den Dorschen nachzujagen. Vor diesem Kurztrip hatte ich in heimischen Gewässern noch eine unheimliche Begegnung. Ich stand mit einer 15 g WFT Penzill auf einem Bauwerk und versuchte mit einem kleinen Zocker, Barsche zu fangen. Da das nach wenigen Minuten aber keinen Erfolg brachte, wollte ich wieder los gehen, weil es auch so brütend heiß war. Also kurbelte ich den Zocker schnell nach oben, ich wollte ja los. Dabei schlägt es plötzlich ein, so das ich mir kurzeitig wirkliche Sorgen um meine Rute machte, zum Glück ging dieser Tanz gut für alle Beteiligten aus. Hier der Übeltäter.







Auf Rügen verlief die Angelei auf Dorsch dann auch sehr angenehm, wobei ich meinen persönlichen Rekord gleich 2 mal hintereinander erhöhen konnte. Wenn es jetzt irgendwann mal noch größer werden soll, werde ich wohl Norwegen oder so ähnlich aufsuchen müssen. |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war an einem See mit hohem Weissfischbestand und sehr geringem Zanderbestand mit kleinen Köfis (9-12cm) unterwegs. Mach abends den ersten Micron an und platziere meine Rute, geh zu zweiten und mach dasselbe. Kein Ton. Beim dritten genau so. Super, Ersatzbatterien ausreichend vorhanden - bei meinem Karpfengerödel zu Hause. Also nichts mit Bügel auf, sondern nach Bremse hören...

Nachts hatte ich dann einen "Vollrun". Raus kam ein Raubaal von ca. 65-70 cm der extremst schlanken Sorte! Deswegen auch kein Foto, der durfte wieder rein.

Im Morgengrauen hatte ich dann wieder einen Biss. Schnur fliegt von der Rolle, ich setz den Anhieb. Nichts. Köfi sieht noch gut aus und fliegt wieder an denselben Platz. Ich will den Einhänger einhängen und da rennt die Schnur schon wieder los. Läuft, Pause, Läuft, Pause und als es wieder losgeht setze ich den Anhieb. Kein Wiederstand, Köfi kommt völlig lädiert (aber Innereien und Augen drin) wieder raus. |kopfkrat

Kurze Zeit später an einer anderen Rute, exakt dasselbe Schauspiel! |bigeyes|bigeyes Erster Biss 0 und Köfi heil, Rute wieder raus, keine 10 Sekunden vergehen bis die Schnur wieder von der Rolle fliegt. Wieder lange ziehen lassen, wieder Anhieb ins Leere und wieder Köfi zerlegt. #c

Nun Frag ich mich, was das wohl gewesen ist. Krebs kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Muss was fischiges gewesen sein. Und dort bleiben eigentlich nur Zander oder Stör über. Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es 4 Fehlbisse beim Stör gibt, der zumindest 2x davon einen Köfi voll durchkaut.

Nächstes Mal änder ich die Montage, hatte mit einfacher Einzelhaken Montage geangelt. Dann  sind 2 Drillinge im Köfi. |evil:


----------



## kohlie0611 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine erste Raubbarbe :m


----------



## Lucius (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute mal 3 Stunden mit dem Boot auf dem See unterwegs um meine ,am Vatertag in den See gefallene und am nächsten Tag geborgene Lipo-Batterie zu testen,.....und sowohl der Test als auch das angeln waren erfolgreich.....#6

Ein 3/4 Tag in 5m Wassertiefe konnten der Batterie nichts anhaben und das warme,sehr sonnige Wetter konnte meinem Anglerglück nichts anhaben!

Nach mehreren Attacken die erfolglos blieben, montierte Ich einen Stinger und prompt blieb der nächste Fisch hängen und Ich merkte sofort das es ein recht großer war!

Volles Gewicht gegen die Schnur gestellt, erstmal nur wenige Kopfstöße.....Wow, dachte Ich mir.......das ist kein 60er Hecht, der ist anständig!

Mühsam konnte Ich ihn in Richtung Boot pumpen, wobei immer wieder nur vereinzelte ,aber sehr heftige Kofstöße zu spüren waren....

Erst kurz vor dem Boot kam die erste Flucht richtig in die Bremse und der Fisch nahm wieder einige Meter Schnur auf.....

Wieder ranpumpen, Kopfschläge - Flucht, die Bremse surrt....Stop,..wieder pumpen - diesmal aber bis kurz ans Boot und Ich seh zum erstem mal den Schatten auftauchen - Wow, der könnte knapp einen Meter haben!

Der Fisch zieht wieder zum Boden, diesmal unters Boot, 
Rute schnell ins Wasser halten um den Kontakt mit dem Rumpf zu vermeiden!

Wieder ranpumpen, diesmal kommt er bis an die Oberfläche - Mann, die Mutti ist auch noch ziemlich hoch und fett gefressen!

Und wieder zieht er unters Boot, dieses Spiel geht noch 2-3 mal, bis er endlich etwas ruhiger bis ans Boot geführt werden kann.

Ich überlege: Ins Boot holen oder nicht!?

Da Ich alleine bin und somit kein wirklich schönes Foto machen kann, entschließe Ich mich ein Foto kurz vor dem releasen im Wasser zu machen und dem Fisch die Last seines Gewichts ausserhalb des Wassers und das liegen auf dem Bootsboden zu ersparen...

Ich schätze der Hecht hatte einiges über 90 cm, könnte auch knapp an der Metermarke gekratzt haben , und ziemlich schwer war er auch - ein Prachtexemplar!

Der Gufi auf dem Foto ist 12cm...

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nun Frag ich mich, was das wohl gewesen ist. Krebs kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Muss was fischiges gewesen sein. Und dort bleiben eigentlich nur Zander oder Stör über. Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es 4 Fehlbisse beim Stör gibt, der zumindest 2x davon einen Köfi voll durchkaut.





Krebse können durchaus sehr gut abziehen!
Würde aber eher auf nen Aal tippen. Rennen auch gut ab, und wenn der Köfi nicht geschluckt werden kann, wird solang dran rumgearbeitet, bis der zerlegt is. Und Gerade die größeren können da selbst in kurzer Zeit ganze Arbeit leisten!
Nimm mal nen kleineren Köfi an der Stelle


----------



## max80 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo in die Runde. Leider kein Zander, aber doch ein ansehnlicher Barsch. Köder war ein Lucky Craft Pointer Dekor: "American Shad" 
War ein knallharter Einschlag nach dem zweiten antwitchen...
Große Barsche sind einfach geil geil geil!!!!:vik:


----------



## Promachos (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Allrounder27

Entweder kleine Aale oder Möwen/Haubentaucher. War's neblig?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Absolut klares Wetter! An weitere Raubaale denk ich inzwischen auch...mal schauen obs das nächste mal wieder so läuft.


----------



## Tino34 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zur Saisoneröffnung gab es bei Ententeichwetter ein paar Hechte der Mittelklasse!


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri petri :k  #6


----------



## Luki** (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle,

vorher an der Donau auf Gummifisch, ca. 50cm 
Bisse kamen erst ab der Dunkelheit


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Sowas wollte ich auch fangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Mai:*
zesch


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## ameisentattoo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri und herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Gewinner!

Gestern hat's am Rhein gemoppelt.
44 cm


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juni 2014)

War das erste mal am Rhein und es hat ganz gut gezandert! Allerdings muss es noch ein bissel größer werden! Außer der Barsch!
















Fürs erste mal am Rhein wars echt gut.. Am Ende waren es 10 Zander und ein Barsch!! Vater Rhein wird mich wiedersehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Barsche!
Find ich eh tolle Fische, dann auch noch schöne Größe, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fr33 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und dann noch aus dem Rhein.... Hut ab!


Ich war dieses Jahr bestimmt x mal am Rhein und habe jedes mal nen Nuller hin gelegt....


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Labraxo


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist mal nen geiler Barsch! Und, ging er gut ab im Drill?


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck,
du wirst doch nicht Spinnfischen gewesen sein:q
Schöne Fänge...mit dem Lavraki treibst du mir die Schamesröte ins Gesicht


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allrounder, ja hat Bock gemacht an der Aspius, aber für richtigen Labrax Rabatz fehlt ihn dann doch ein bisschen das Format. 

Ulfisch, zu meiner schade muss ich gestehen ja 
Auf Naturköder ging wenig. 
Zwar kleine Dorsche, aber dafür sind wir ja nicht hier.  

Kannst mal sehen und das ganz ohne Assist hook


----------



## jvonzun (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

und es geht weiter mit den Zandern. Leider habe ich die grossen Fische noch nicht gefunden...???


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Versuch mal mit Boilies


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwei Hechte vom WE am Breitenauer See, einer 70+ x (schon beim 2. Wurf), der andere (hart "erkämpft" in der Nachmittagshitze) exakt 65cm. Eine gefangene "Fritte", sowie einige Fehlattacken auf nen Swimming Frog von Basspro, einer davon defintiv Ü80- wir konnten ihm im klaren Wasser sehen, bevor er (leider nur kurz ) zupackte... aber war ein schöner Tag an einem guten Gewässer.


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

AUA!

Ich will hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, sieh das einfach als Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Bitte den Lipgrip wenn du ihn überhaupt benutzen musst, nicht zum hochheben nutzen sondern nur zum fixieren.

Trotzdem Petri! Bisse auf Frogs sind immer sehr geil!


----------



## Björn_HB (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:





SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> AUA!
> 
> Ich hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, sieh das einfach als Verbesserungsvorschlag.
> Bitte den Lipgrip wenn du ihn überhaupt benutzen musst, nicht zum hochheben nutzen sonden nur zum fixieren.


----------



## HaiZahn82 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich mag den Lipgrip auch nicht. 
Dann doch lieber den Griff zum Kiemendeckel. 
Irgendwie habe ich beim Lipgrip das Gefühl, den Fisch zu piercen.

Aber: Petri zum Fisch


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



SetTheHookProperl schrieb:


> AUA!
> 
> Ich will hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen



Warum spielst du ihn dann wenn du es doch gar nicht möchtest ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

oooch Jungs - ihr wollt doch sicher nicht, dass Mods hier wieder rumpöbeln?

Danke....


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs zum Saisonstart am 16ten Mai 1 kleinen Barsch und 5 Hechte. Hatten alle so zw. 50 und 60 cm, nicht wirklich groß, desshalb auch keine Fotos. War ein super Saisonstart, hat echt Spaß gemacht! 

In den letzten Tagen gabs dann noch ein paar Hechte am Baggersee und 2 Zander am Rhein. Einer auf Gummi und einer abends auf Wobbler. Lecker wars!


----------



## motocross11 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern auch bei uns an der Elbe und wollte nur kurz schauen wie es aussieht, da hier zurzeit ziemlich hoher Wasserstand ist. Naja machst mal paar Würfe dachte ich mir. Und bäääähhhhmmmm beim ersten Wurf ein harter Biss. Nach kurzem Drill erschien der erste Zander der Saison mit 75 cm kein schlechter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Allrounder, ja hat Bock gemacht an der Aspius, aber für richtigen Labrax Rabatz fehlt ihn dann doch ein bisschen das Format.
> 
> Ulfisch, zu meiner schade muss ich gestehen ja
> Auf Naturköder ging wenig.
> ...


Arsch:q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe auch mal wieder ein paar:




65cm




105 cm




102 cm


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, dicke Dinger.
Der 2. von den Metern sieht irgendwie fetter aus?


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Andere Unterrasse. Zeichnung und Rückenstärke zeigen das eindrucksvoll. 

Petri an Tommy Engel.


----------



## Kanalkopp (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön farbiger 63er Zander.

Nach der Schonzeit erste mal wieder losgegangen. Toller Start.

Echt tolle Fänge hier weiter so Leute!:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri an Tommi Engel.


Danke |wavey:

Hier noch ein Nachzügler,
der hatte aber nur 90cm


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2014)

War heute mal für 2,5 Stunden an der Ijssel unterwegs, leider nur Kinderstube, aber die Frequenz war top!



















Und zu guter letzt ein Kapitaler!


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern auch noch mal unterwegs. Und dieses mal habe ich sogar einiges an der Angel gehabt. :vik:

Die kleinen durften natürlich wieder schwimmen, waren viel zu klein. Und dennoch bin ich stolz darauf endlich mal ein wenig Fortschritt zu machen, hat Spaß gemacht. Jetzt noch weitere 10 Jahre und der Fisch darf sogar in den Kochtopf :m
















P.S. Die Tiere wurden natürlich mit feuchten Händen und vorsichtig enthakt und schnell aber vorsichtig zurückgesetzt.


----------



## 13Müller (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische und auch am Gewässer stilsicheres Outfit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri. der barsch sieht doch gar nicht so klein aus


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Bieberpelz,

Des wird schon, zwischen nen kleinen und nen großen Hecht ist angeltechnisch eh kein grosser unterschied....die kommen schon 

Des Outfit passt schonmal^^


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 


mathei schrieb:


> petri. der barsch sieht doch gar nicht so klein aus


Ich bin auch voll Zufrieden damit.
An der selben Stelle hat es mehrfach gebissen, das eine mal sogar ziemlich ruppig.

Bin da viel am Fluss gelaufen.
Und das beste daran? Meine Freundin kann sich nicht mehr beschweren das ich nicht mit ihr spazieren gehen würde  (hat sie sogar selbst gesagt)


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War heute mal für 2,5 Stunden an der Ijssel unterwegs, leider nur Kinderstube, aber die Frequenz war top!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 219667
> 
> ...


 

Ganz toll...spitze!

Tolle Fische...klasse handling...super Typ!

Respekt!


----------



## ulfisch (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich bin auch voll Zufrieden damit.
> An der selben Stelle hat es mehrfach gebissen, das eine mal sogar ziemlich ruppig.
> ...


Meine sperrt sich da immer komplett und krallt sich an der Decke, mit aufgestellten Nackenhaaren fest.
Einmal konnte ich sie zum schleppen hier in GER überreden aber auch nur weil wir von Haustür zum Boot und wieder zurück kutschiert wurden:q
Petri


----------



## jvonzun (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schleimiger Hecht....


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ganz toll...spitze!
> 
> Tolle Fische...klasse handling...super Typ!
> 
> Respekt!



Hast du ein Problem? Zwei davon hatten 42 cm (Foto) und gingen in die Pfanne! Kümmer du dich mal um dich selbst und gib den Fischen ein küsschen und knallen Ihnen kein Haken ins Maul, sonder fang se mit der Senke!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und damit wieder gut mit dem persönlichen oder Fangbild zerpflücken, sonst Punkte.
Danke.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der kleinste Hecht den ich bisher gefangen hab


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## HaiZahn82 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hehehe, so einen hatte ich vor einem Monat auf Made 

Petri.


----------



## kischt (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die kleinen Hechte kennen aber auch nichts, immer voll drauf.|bigeyes


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Der kleinste Hecht den ich bisher gefangen hab



ist doch garnichts, denke an den Tag als meine Frau vom Boot mit einem Rapala Husky Jerk in 13 cm im Kraut rumgespielt hat. Als sie ihre Angelrute hochnimmt sagt sie: "Hä, 2 Wobbler. |bigeyes"
Da muß man anschließend aufpassen, was wieder zurückgeworfen wird und was in der Angelkiste landet. :q


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> ist doch garnichts, denke an den Tag als meine Frau vom Boot mit einem Rapala Husky Jerk in 13 cm im Kraut rumgespielt hat. Als sie ihre Angelrute hochnimmt sagt sie: "Hä, 2 Wobbler. |bigeyes"
> Da muß man anschließend aufpassen, was wieder zurückgeworfen wird und was in der Angelkiste landet. :q



Das unterbiete ich noch...bei mir am Angelplatz kam mal was auf mich an der Oberfläche zugeschwommen. Es sah aus wie ein mini Hammerhai. Bei näherer Betrachtung war es ein mini Hecht, der einen a. 1,5cm langen mikro Fisch quer im Maul hatte...Hab die beiden dann gekeschert, wobei der mini Fisch durch die Maschen ging und der Hecht hängen blieb.

Leider find ich das Foto dazu nicht, dabei bin ich mir sicher eins gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein 70er Hecht




und ein 72er Zander


----------



## olli81 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri erstmal zu den schönen fischen. 

Ich konnte heute nach monate langen vergeblichen versuchen endlich meinen ersten fisch überhaupt aus dem Rhein zaubern. Kein Riese aber endlich mal nicht geschneidert:m

mein 44er zander


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleine Hechtdame von 107 cm

Sven


----------



## ulfisch (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Saubert Jungs,
bei mir hats auch endlich mal wieder gerappelt.
49cm SeeFo
Das beste ist, wir gehen jetzt dann grillen:m


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ulfisch


----------



## motocross11 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grad in ner Mittagspause paar Würfe an der Elbe gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich Petri aber das t Shirt hält mich davon ab.(und die dämliche tapatalk iPhone Signature natürlich)


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na ich sag mal petri.
Ansonsten bin ich bei nordbeck.


----------



## Patrick086 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte heute auch mal ein wenig Erfolg verbuchen:
Hecht, 66cm lang, 1,7Kg schwer.
Gefangen in der Elbe auf Stint-Shad . Bilder gibt es aber keine, war zu sehr damit beschäftigt mich zu freuen. Zielfisch Zander konnte zwar nicht überlistet werden, aber immerhin ein schöner Hecht (der sich jetzt den Arsch im Tiefkühlschrank abfriert |supergri).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich mach mal weiter mit einem 92er


----------



## Luki** (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Bilder, Petri an alle (y)


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Eigentlich Petri aber das t Shirt hält mich davon ab.(und die dämliche tapatalk iPhone Signature natürlich)


:q ich habe mich früher immer gefragt wer das wirklich in seine Signatur schreibt bis ich kapiert habe, dass das automatisch geht.
Ist so ein dämliches Feature.


----------



## WoifeBGH (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke du hast uns deine Meinung über die Signatur jetzt oft genug unter die Nase gerieben,kann eben nicht jeder so perfekt sein wie du.......


----------



## Luki** (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kampfstarker 27 Grad Donau - Sonntagshecht von vorher, auf Big Hammer 7,5cm, dürfte an die 70cm gehabt haben

Sry leider schlechte Qualität weil das Bild aus einem kurzem Video rausgeschnitten ist ..


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

WoifeBGH schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast uns deine Meinung über die Signatur jetzt oft genug unter die Nase gerieben,kann eben nicht jeder so perfekt sein wie du.......




Scheinbar nicht oft genug. Also auf ein neues 

Ulfisch , ja so ein Erlebnis hatte ich mal als mir jemand vom iPad ne email geschrieben hat. Voller Fehler und auch sonst merkwürdig, aber Hauptsache "gesendet von meinem iPad" als Signatur


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Voller Fehler und auch sonst merkwürdig, aber Hauptsache "gesendet von meinem iPad" als Signatur



Vielleicht soll die Signatur die schlechte Schreibweise entschuldigen, die bei mobilen Geräten häufiger vorkommt  Ich antworte am PC auch oft ausführlicher als am Smartphone. Die automatische Signatur erklärt vielleicht die ein oder andere kurz geratene Antwort...

Ansonsten Petri Heil an alle Fänger! Ich hoffe, ich komme auch mal wieder ans Wasser. 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute bin ich in der früh mal um 05:27 Uhr am See gewesen um mit dem Spiro auf Forellen zu gehen. Hab 3 schöne Rainbows gefangen  Die grösste mit 43cm

Kurios war der Fang der ersten Forelle. Kurz vorm anlanden hat die sich ein grosser Hecht geschnappt. Der Hecht hatte die Forelle Kopfüber geschluckt sodass nur noch die Schwanzflosse aus seinem Maul rausgeschaut hat^^

Ürgendwie hat der Hecht die 40er Forelle dann doch noch ausgespuckt. Naja...des war schon nen Spektakel, der Hecht hatte so um die 80-90 cm.


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier die schöne grosse


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Spiderpike, hat sich also gelohnt.
War sicher ein toller Anblick, der Hechangriff.#6


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Heute bin ich in der früh mal um 05:27 Uhr am See gewesen um mit dem Spiro auf Forellen zu gehen. Hab 3 schöne Rainbows gefangen  Die grösste mit 43cm
> 
> Kurios war der Fang der ersten Forelle. Kurz vorm anlanden hat die sich ein grosser Hecht geschnappt. Der Hecht hatte die Forelle Kopfüber geschluckt sodass nur noch die Schwanzflosse aus seinem Maul rausgeschaut hat^^
> 
> Ürgendwie hat der Hecht die 40er Forelle dann doch noch ausgespuckt. Naja...des war schon nen Spektakel, der Hecht hatte so um die 80-90 cm.




Petri heil. Das nenn ich mal ein Erlebnis.
Und da sieht man es mal wieder, selbst für Hechte von 80-90 cm ist ein 40 cm Köder kein Problem. Zu groß gibts einfach nicht für Hecht.


----------



## möba (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



WoifeBGH schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast uns deine Meinung über die Signatur jetzt oft genug unter die Nase gerieben,kann eben nicht jeder so perfekt sein wie du.......




#6 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## jvonzun (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

Geiles Foto. Wie kam das zu stande?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein 80er




ein 65er




ein ca. 50er




ein 83er


----------



## ulfisch (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische und Bilder Jungs
@Tommi, der 65cm Hecht sieht fast genau so groß aus wie der 80er super Serie#6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> @Tommi, der 65cm Hecht sieht fast genau so groß aus wie der 80er


Ich bin auch bekennender "Vorhalter". :q
Ich finde die Fische wirken dann einfach besser.


----------



## W-Lahn (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi! Hast ja ne Menge Hechte in letzter Zeit rausgezaubert#6


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Heute bin ich in der früh mal um 05:27 Uhr am See gewesen um mit dem Spiro auf Forellen zu gehen. Hab 3 schöne Rainbows gefangen  Die grösste mit 43cm
> 
> Kurios war der Fang der ersten Forelle. Kurz vorm anlanden hat die sich ein grosser Hecht geschnappt. Der Hecht hatte die Forelle Kopfüber geschluckt sodass nur noch die Schwanzflosse aus seinem Maul rausgeschaut hat^^
> 
> Ürgendwie hat der Hecht die 40er Forelle dann doch noch ausgespuckt. Naja...des war schon nen Spektakel, der Hecht hatte so um die 80-90 cm.



Hättes noch ein wenig warten müßen,dann hättes du Hecht und Forelle gehabt...


----------



## phirania (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann noch Petri an Alle Fänger #6#6


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



möba schrieb:


> #6 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


Wer sich über solche Sachen aufregt hat doch kein eigenes Leben.Wie kann man sich über so eine Signatur aufregen hilfe............Einfach überlesen und gut ist so sinnlos sich über sowas aufzuregen.Chillt mal bisschen das entspannt.



Sent from my Pc


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Chillt mal bisschen das entspannt.



jo, hab ich gemacht, 20 h daueransitz auf aal. 69 und 74 cm.




Gruß|wavey:


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil @ Zokker,
du bist schon son Aalräuber  ...


----------



## G.B.Wolf (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein kräftiges Petri an alle Fänger!

Letztes Wochenende konnte ich als nicht ganz so unerwünschten Beifang beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht folgendes verbuchen:
2,21m Länge und geschätzte 75kg Gewicht, an einer Sportex Instinct (50gr.) und einer Berkley Whiplash 0,17mm. Nach ca. 45 nervenaufreibenden Minuten konnte ich ihn durch die tatkräftige Unterstützung von zwei Vereinsmitgliedern sicher landen.
Und bevor hier jetzt wieder eine C&R-Debatte losgebrochen wird: bei der Landung war (unter anderem) ein Fischereiaufseher zugegen, der auf eine Entnahme bestand, weshalb ich den schönen, stolzen Fisch unter Protest abschlagen musste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch - wobei das auch wieder zu Gerätediskussionen führen wird, wetten??

Deiner Rute fehlt ne Null beim WG ...
;-)))))))


----------



## G.B.Wolf (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Deiner Rute fehlt ne Null beim WG ...
> ;-)))))))



Die hat mir höchstens beim Drill gefehlt


----------



## buddah (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Was für ein Fisch!!!!  
Darf man fragen wo du den Klopper gefangen hast?


----------



## huawei71 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch,toller Fisch#6#6#6#6#6

Und erst recht mit dem Gerät sind 45min gut#6#6#6#6


----------



## G.B.Wolf (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



buddah schrieb:


> Petri! Was für ein Fisch!!!!
> Darf man fragen wo du den Klopper gefangen hast?




Dankeschön! War in einem Vereinsgewässer eines örtlichen (sprich: mittelfränkischen) Vereins. Mehr dazu höchstens per PN.


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Das ist mal ein Beifang! #6


----------



## spin73 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der Waller-Granate! 

Einen solchen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen wäre auch absoluter Blödsinn! Nicht umsonst sind die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für Waller fast überall schon gestrichen worden. C&R schön und gut und unterstütze ich auch, solange es nicht in übertriebenen Aktionismus ausartet. Aber nicht bei Wallern dieser Größe aus einem vermute ich mal stehenden Gewässer? Da hat der Fischereiaufseher meines Erachtens richtig gehandelt. Im Fluss kein Thema, aber in stehenden Gewässern richten solche Giganten schon erheblichen Schaden im Fischbestand an.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri zum waller, drill war mit sicherheit fantastisch ^^


----------



## ulfisch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 75Kg schweres Petri, was für ein Vieh#6


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie man so schön hier im Ruhrpott sagt: BOAH EY!!! Petri zu dem Wallerkracher!


----------



## xaru (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen #6

durfte auch mal wieder zwei Z Fische fangen, 60 und 78 :l:l:l


----------



## Patrick086 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@G.B.Wolf  : Petri zum Fang . Toller "Beifang"  .
Um mal kurz zu erläutern warum : Der Wels hat sich in letzter Zeit rasend schnell vermehrt und entwickelt sich zur Plage ! Daher MUSS jeder gefangene Wels entnommen werden  (Das war die Aussage vom Vereinsvorsitzenden des AV Wörlitzer Winkel e.V. nach einem Informativen Gespräch bei einer Routine-Kontrolle !) .Es gibt also mehr Ärger , wenn der Wels zurückgesetzt wird als wenn er im Kochtopf landet (EGAL IN WELCHER GRÖSSE). Zumindest hat der Wels in Sa.-Anh. KEIN Schonmaß und KEINE Schonzeit mehr !!!

PS.as nur als kleine Info.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Patrick086:

Ich weiß, das ist bei uns in Bayern ganz genauso. Aber es blutet einem trotzdem das Herz, wenn man einen solchen Fisch abschlagen muss! Wahrscheinlich hatte der ja sogar mehr Jahre auf dem Buckel, als meine Wenigkeit...


----------



## FranzJosef (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der "Energieuebertrag" von einer Nahrungsstufe auf die naechsthoehere Sprosse der Nahrungskette liegt bei maximal 10%... D.h. ein 75kg schwerer Wels hat wohl mindestens 750kg-1'000 kg Fisch gefuttert, um so gross/alt zu werden. DAS ist schon echt nicht mehr ohne... #t

Dickes Petri, watt'n Brocken!!! :m :g


----------



## Schuschek (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, das ist ja eine mächtige Maschine. Starke Leistung den mit der Spinrute rausbekommen zu haben #6


----------



## Bassey (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei dem Moby Dick kann man sich auch sicher sein, dass er sich mehr als einmal vermehrt hat. Er hat gelebt, hat seine Saat gestreut und sollte nun ehrenvoll dem Grillen mit Freunden und Familie zu Gute geführt werden, dann war der Abschluss wenigstens auch nicht sinnlos für die Kuh ^^

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Bassey (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



xaru schrieb:


> Petri euch allen #6
> 
> durfte auch mal wieder zwei Z Fische fangen, 60 und 78 :l:l:l



Petri!
Aber irgendwie kommt mir die Rückenflosse arg verwachsen vor, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Besonders der Wels ist klasse.
Ich mach dann mal weiter mit einen 84er


----------



## 13Müller (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Waller - Klopper! Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee) steht die Verpflichtung zur Wels Entnahme auf dem Berechtigungsschein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Grad vom Wasser zurück. War Vorgestern und grad eben los. Ging mit Blinker + Springerfliege auf Dorsch. Hab insgesamt 12 Stück gefangen, die meisten davon hätte man sogar mitnehmen können. Fit waren sie auch alle.

Einer hat mir den Snaps aufgebogen, nachdem die Springermontage verwickelt war, nicht runterrutschte und der Blinker in ein Hindernis gepakt wurde...hab dann etwas gezerrt und konnte den Owner Haken aufbiegen und so kam alles, bis auf die Fliege zurück.

Zum Schluss bin ich dann noch auf nen Krebs getreten. -_-


----------



## M3ggid0 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Waller-Knaller:m
Gib es zu... der Drill bestand darin, 13 mal um den See zu Laufen
Ich denke weitere Posts diesen Monat sind nett und freuen jeden hier, aber die Rolle haste dir verdient!!!#6#6#6


----------



## xaru (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bassey schrieb:


> Petri!
> Aber irgendwie kommt mir die Rückenflosse arg verwachsen vor, oder täuscht das?



Denke mal noch vom laichen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

was ein fang!
Ich frage mich ja immer wie man solch einen Fisch überhaupt verwerten kann 
(die Entnahme finde ich natürlich gut)


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> was ein fang!
> Ich frage mich ja immer wie man solch einen Fisch überhaupt verwerten kann
> (die Entnahme finde ich natürlich gut)



Wir haben einmal nen 2m+ aus Italien mitgenommen, weil er sich trotz ewiger Bemühungen nicht mehr aufrappeln wollte. Bevor wir den Fisch zum vergammeln einbuddeln ging es schnell in den Supermarkt, halber Zentner Crushed Ice und ne große Wanne und zurück nach Deutschland (war zum Glück am Abreisetag).

Die eingelegten Wallersteaks waren bei jedem Grillen in diesem Jahr stets nach 10 Minuten vergriffen


----------



## G.B.Wolf (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, danke!

@13Müller:


> Petri zum Waller - Klopper! Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee) steht  die Verpflichtung zur Wels Entnahme auf dem Berechtigungsschein.


Bei uns hier in Bayern gilt das für jedes Gewässer, deshalb wurden auch Schonmaß und -zeit für den Waller aufgehoben.

@M3gidd0:


> Gib es zu... der Drill bestand darin, 13 mal um den See zu Laufen


Wenns nur so einfach gewesen wäre! Musste mich mal übelst mit hoch erhobener Rute durchs Schilf schlagen, weil der Kerl allem Anschein nach mit der von mir auserkorenen Landungsstelle unzufrieden war...

@Bieberpelz:


> Ich frage mich ja immer wie man solch einen Fisch überhaupt verwerten kann


Das war nach der Entnahme auch meine größte Sorge. Für meinen Kleinwagen war er zu groß, für meine Kühlkapazitäten ebenso. Zum Glück waren einige Vereinskameraden anwesend, die dann diverse Gaststätten abtelefoniert haben, bis sich eine fand, die sich des Wallers angenommen hat - gratis, versteht sich. Ich allein hätte den beim besten Willen nicht verwerten können!


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz:
> Das war nach der Entnahme auch meine größte Sorge. Für meinen Kleinwagen war er zu groß, für meine Kühlkapazitäten ebenso. Zum Glück waren einige Vereinskameraden anwesend, die dann diverse Gaststätten abtelefoniert haben, bis sich eine fand, die sich des Wallers angenommen hat - gratis, versteht sich. Ich allein hätte den beim besten Willen nicht verwerten können!




Solltest du noch einmal einen mitnehmen (müssen), oder auch jemand anders, dann klappert doch mal die Pflegeheime, Obdachlosenheime, Asylantenheime oder z.b. die Tafel ab.
Dort wird der Fisch gern genommen, und man hat noch ein gutes Werk getan #6


----------



## G.B.Wolf (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Solltest du noch einmal einen mitnehmen (müssen), oder auch jemand  anders, dann klappert doch mal die Pflegeheime, Obdachlosenheime,  Asylantenheime oder z.b. die Tafel ab.
> Dort wird der Fisch gern genommen, und man hat noch ein gutes Werk getan #6



Siehste mal, da hat von mehr als einem Dutzend Personen nicht eine(r) dran gedacht! Weiß aber auch nicht, ob die so einen Kawenzmann abnehmen würden (oder unverarbeitete Fische überhaupt)... War ja bei den meisten Gaststätten schon ein Problem; hat ne ganze Weile gedauert bis wir eine gefunden haben, von der nicht kam: "nein, danke, keine Kühl- bzw. Verwertungsmöglichkeiten". Ob das dann bei der Tafel oder in sonst einer sozialen Einrichtung klappt, ich hab da so meine Zweifel. Oder hast du das schon mal gemacht?


----------



## feko (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also,wenn man so einen großen Wels filetiert,das überschüssige Fett usw abschneidet,bleiben schätzungsweise 30 kg über.Vielleicht auch weniger.
Das kriegt man dann schon los =)
Macht halt arbeit.
vg


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Komme gerade vom Spinnfischen wieder... ein Schniepelhecht ging dran.

Ansonsten warf ich nichts ahnend gemütlich meinen Twister in´s Wasser und plötzlich Widerstand und explosionsflucht!

Die Quantum Smoke 25 surrte was die Bremse zuließ! Die Rute (5-55g WG) neigte sich bis in´s Handteil und trotzdem kein Stop der Flucht abzusehen. Ich dachte schon an die Hechtmutti aller Hechtmuttis... sozusagen die Molly Luft, die Zuhälterin und hirarisch gesehen die höchste im Kreise der alten Huren... Ich bekam den Fisch nicht zu sehen, aber immer wenn ich 5 meter wieder hatte nahm er sich 10 zurück. Nach 10 Minuten konnte ich dann plötzlich die Flanke sehen... Ein dicker Amurkarpfen seitlich gehakt.

So ein U-Boot seitlich gehakt, da wunderte mich nichts mehr. Ich stellte die Bremse etwas stärker ein, musste aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass ich nur ein 8kg Stahlvorfach vor der 12er Schnur hängen hatte, dazu keinen "NoKnot", also ne Schwachstelle die ich nicht außer acht lassen konnte.

Nach etlichen heftigen Fluchten, zeitweise mit dickem Ast in der Schnur (konnte den Kawenzmann ja kaum von Hindernissen weghalten, lief also immer zu den Hindernissen hin damit der in Gegenrichtung flüchtet), konnte ich den Dicken dann endlich landen. 87cm, ich schätze mal 25 Pfund (wer hat vergleiche?) und direkt nach dem Foto wieder in sein Element zurück.

Jetzt weiß ich nach den Hechten letzter Woche nun auch, dass die leichte Spinnrute auch dicke Karpfen schafft


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das war sicher ein Hammererlebnis - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,moin aus Bremen!
Ich war am Sonntagabend nochmal schnell los ein paar Barsche zupeln.Hatt auch ganz gut geklappt,drei kleine 15 cm Barsche blieben auch hängen.Doch auf auf einmal hörte ich etwas Rauben was etwas größer sein mußte.Schnell hab ich die Rute gewechselt und mein Stickbait in die richtung gefeuert wo es platschte.Beim ersten wurf kam garnichts aber beim zweiten wurf verschwand mein Köder in einem risigem strudel und die Rute war krum.Zum vorscheinen kamm ein schöner 75 cm Rapfen.Topwater fischen macht süchtig wenn mann so etwas erleben darf.


----------



## SetTheHookProperl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Marc!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Siehste mal, da hat von mehr als einem Dutzend Personen nicht eine(r) dran gedacht! Weiß aber auch nicht, ob die so einen Kawenzmann abnehmen würden (oder unverarbeitete Fische überhaupt)... War ja bei den meisten Gaststätten schon ein Problem; hat ne ganze Weile gedauert bis wir eine gefunden haben, von der nicht kam: "nein, danke, keine Kühl- bzw. Verwertungsmöglichkeiten". Ob das dann bei der Tafel oder in sonst einer sozialen Einrichtung klappt, ich hab da so meine Zweifel. Oder hast du das schon mal gemacht?




Ich selbst noch nicht, aber einige andere Mitglieder aus dem Verein, die der Meinung sind "Die müssen raus... etc." geben die Großen "relativ" regelmäßig ab. Meistens an die Tafel, jedoch ist das schon abgesprochen, sodass die wissen, dass sie hin und wieder nen Fisch bekommen.
Wie das ohne "Vorankündigung" und spontan is, weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## ulfisch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fänge Jungs,
bei mir sind auch solche Karpfen unterwegs...sollte ich mal versuchen.


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

ulfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Fänge Jungs,
> bei mir sind auch solche Karpfen unterwegs...sollte ich mal versuchen.



Aber eher mit Schwimmbrot als zu reissen ^^


----------



## ulfisch (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar!:m ich hatte mal aus versehen einen quergehakt, das war ein Boot|bigeyes


----------



## MarschAngler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bassey schrieb:


> Aber eher mit Schwimmbrot als zu reissen ^^


 
Ich hatte vor Jahren auch einmal so ein Vieh in ähnlicher Größe an der Rute, in der Tat "regulär" auf Schwimmbrot. Ist schon Wahnsinn, was diese Tiere für Kraft und Energie haben. Diese Fluchten sind legendär #6.

Als Beifang natürlich ein unerwarteter "Gegner".

Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes PETRI !


----------



## motocross11 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleine Strecke von der elbe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS. (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und da ist der nächste Esox ;-) 






Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3


----------



## G.B.Wolf (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Amur, Bassey!
Interessant finde ich ja, dass der Jighaken überhaupt gefasst (und dann natürlich auch noch gehalten) hat. Hätte ich beim Schuppenkleid eines Amurs gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## ulfisch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zander Motocross.


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Ein kräftiges Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Letztes Wochenende konnte ich als nicht ganz so unerwünschten Beifang beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht folgendes verbuchen:
> 2,21m Länge und geschätzte 75kg Gewicht, an einer Sportex Instinct (50gr.) und einer Berkley Whiplash 0,17mm. Nach ca. 45 nervenaufreibenden Minuten konnte ich ihn durch die tatkräftige Unterstützung von zwei Vereinsmitgliedern sicher landen.
> Und bevor hier jetzt wieder eine C&R-Debatte losgebrochen wird: bei der Landung war (unter anderem) ein Fischereiaufseher zugegen, der auf eine Entnahme bestand, weshalb ich den schönen, stolzen Fisch unter Protest abschlagen musste.



Petri#6#6#6
War zufällig Babsy in der Nähe....


----------



## nichtsfaenger (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

88cm Zander beim Pelagischen Angeln gefangen


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war am Montag mal spontan meine Eigenbauwobbler testen und habe promt einen 23er Barsch gefangen. Es folgten noch einig kleinere. Fazit sind fänig. :m


----------



## Eitsch (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich bin heute auf Spinntour an der Trave gewesen. 

Ich konnte mit meinem Fernglas einige spannende Dinge beobachten:
Einen Eisvogel, wunderschön :k

Einen Greifvogel bei der Jagd, sehr beeindruckend

Eine Fledermaus mitten am Tag?! War wohl feiern.... 

Und 2 höhstens 13 Jährige Mädchen die so dermaßen kurze Hot Pants anhatten, dass ich sie ohrfeigen würde, wenn ich der Vater wäre! |gr:

Fische gab es auch:

mehrere Mini Barsche
5 Barsche um die 20cm
1 Brassen?!?! auf Gummifisch 27cm
und einen 36er Hecht (meine Güte haben Flusshechte power)

Leider war nichts größeres dabei, hat aber Spaß gemacht. 
Ich konnte mit der Polobrille sehen dass ein wirklich wirklich großer Barsch meinen Gummifisch angegriffen hat, aber er hakte nicht, das war sehr schade. 

Grüße und Petri heil an alle


----------



## jvonzun (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

im Dunkeln erwobbelt!


----------



## 13Müller (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jvonzun der ist ja mal optimal gehakt!! Hat der Kamerad auch Maße? Petri

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jvonzun (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schätze knapp 60cm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Yes yes yes
Heute endlich mal eine neue und auch ordentlichere Spinn Combo geholt. Dazu einige Köder, Beratung und gute Ratschläge.

Und dann hat es kaum ein paar Würfe gebraucht, da hat der Hecht auf das Frosch Imitat gebissen.

Kurze Zeit später habe ich mich gefreut wie ein Kind zu Weihnachten.
Endlich den langersehnten Fisch :l

62cm mit 1,5 kg


----------



## Welpi (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na siehste! Petri!


----------



## mathei (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super bieber. der bann ist nun endgültig gebrochen. petri


----------



## motocross11 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






So es hat wieder geklappt [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13Müller (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Riesen Kopf für 62 cm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onkel Tom (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! #6

Ich war auch mal wieder "barscheln". Die große Menge scheint noch nicht unterwegs zu sein, die Durchschnittsgröße war aber ganz nett.


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri schöne Barsche...#6#6#6


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fotos wieder, Onkel Tom!!


----------



## loete1970 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein 65er von einer kurzen Stippvisite am Vereinssee.


----------



## angelfreak69 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dienstag Abend nach der Arbeit einfach mal spontan auf den Bodden geschippert, bei ca 30°C. Innerhalb weniger Minuten hat's ordentlich gerappelt :vik: 82 und 69 cm.


----------



## ulfisch (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Yes yes yes
> Heute endlich mal eine neue und auch ordentlichere Spinn Combo geholt. Dazu einige Köder, Beratung und gute Ratschläge.
> 
> Und dann hat es kaum ein paar Würfe gebraucht, da hat der Hecht auf das Frosch Imitat gebissen.
> ...


Glückwunsch... das erinnert mich an meinen 1. selbstständigen Fang...der war 5cm kürzer, tolles Gefühl oder#6


----------



## olli81 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mittag ne Stunde am Rhein gewesen und neben einen kleinen döbel und mehrerer verhauener Bisse gabs es diesen 28cm Kameraden.
meinen ersten rhein barsch.:vik:


----------



## carpjunkie (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat der was geraucht?! |kopfkrat
Bei den pupillen!:m:m:m


----------



## olli81 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was der vorher gemacht hat weiß ich nicht. Aber er hat eins auf die rübe bekommen da hat der wahrscheinlich nicht mit gerechnet


----------



## ulfisch (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Hat der was geraucht?! |kopfkrat
> Bei den pupillen!:m:m:m


Ich glaube Barsche sind eher auf Speed:q


----------



## Topic (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nabend leute,

hier mal ein Nachtrag von Sonntag und Montag.....

Sonntag gings auf die Ostsee....etliche Dorsche.....paar Wittlinge....paar Heringe und paar Flundern,Schollen und Klieschen....und dieser Kamerade der beim Plattenjiggen gebissen hat.
















Am Montag gings auf Zander....Ergebniss...
Mein Kumpel 2...ich 0 ...dafür 10 Gummifische ärmer :c:c:c


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rapfen auf Gummi. Geiler Drill. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brauni (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War die letzten Tage auch öfter mal am Wasser! Gab einige Zander! Hier mal der beste!
Petri an alle Fänger!super Fische!


----------



## sevone (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Topic:

Petri zu den Fängen, aber kannsz Du das nächste mal bitte einen Uploaddienst nutzen, der den Browser nicht mit Schrott zuspammt; z.B. diesen hier: http://postimage.org/


----------



## Topic (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hab dieses Problem nich.... mag aber an meinen angepassten browser einstellungen liegen :q

aber beim nächsten mal gern


----------



## Maas-runner94 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern absoluten hot Spot an der Maas ausmachen können!
Ergebnis gestern:

Mit einem Teamkollegen zusammen 11 barsche bis 30cm, 4 hechte Inklusive einem 80+ fisch drangehabt, aber nur den kleinsten und die barsche landen können...  

Köder nr 1 war Spinner, zu unserem erstaunen!

Der Kollege hatte heute Mittag 7 fische, inklusive 1m+ wels!
Ich selbst heut Abend 6 barsche bis 31cm... 
Alles in allem nicht die größten fische, aber für die aktuellen Bedingungen in der Maas Top Ergebnisse, gerade als Uferangler!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## paule79 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,
gestern bin ich ,mit meinem Angelkollegen Ameisentatto, am Rhein unterwegs gewesen,um den Zandern nachzustellen.

Da  der Wasserstand zur Zeit recht niedrig ist ,hatten wir uns entschieden  mit Wobblern ,in die Nacht hinein,die Buhnen abzufischen,was sich  aufgrund mangels raubernder Fische ,an der Oberfläche,nicht als ideal  erwies.

Also griff ich wieder zum Gummifisch.

Es dauerte nicht lange,da bog sich meine Rute ordentlich.
Was ich komisch fand,war der "Biss".
Es fühlte sich an,als wenn man den Köder durch Seerosen führt und hängen bleibt.
Trotzdem,mein Adrenalinspiegel stieg in die Höhe und ich freute mich schon auf einen guten Fisch.

Nach einigem hin und her konnte ich dann eine,für meine Vorstellung, große Brasse von ca. 60 cm landen.
Diese hatte ich allerdings an der Rückenflosse gehakt,deswegen auch der "gute" Drill.

Die Brasse war zwar nicht mein Zielfisch,aber schon mal kein Schneider.

Dann ging wieder eine ganze Zeit lang gar nix,noch nicht mal nen Hänger oder sowas.
(Normalerweise  bin ich immer die Hängersuchmaschine,wenn wir zwei losziehen,aber so  langsam klappt es auch bei mir ohne Hänger,zumindest nicht am laufenden  Band.)

Einige Buhnen weiter,die Sonne war verschwunden,gabs dann endlich wenigstens mal nen Hänger.
Um diesen zu lösen bin ich dann von der Buhnenmitte in Richtung Buhnenkopf gegangen.

Haken und Köder kontrolliert,und wenn man schon mal da ist macht man natürlich ein paar Würfe.
2.  Wurf vom Buhnenkopf und mein bis jetzt größter Zander ,,aus dem Rhein  biß auf einen Keitech Easy Shiner 4" in Electric Blue am 14 g Kopf.

Wenn die Größen der Fische weiterhin so steigen,bin ich in 6 Wochen bei nem Meter angelangt. 

Carsten


----------



## angelfreak69 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern mal einen Abend den aalen nachgestellt.. kein Riese mit 62cm, aber genau richtig für die räucherTonne :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na guck, da kommt ja wieder einiges zusammen an Fängen..
Glückwunsch an die Fänger und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## danny7017 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und hier ein Zander von heute morgen. Petri an alle Anderen.


----------



## Strykee (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich konnte letzte Woche eine schöne ca 90 cm große Hechtdame erwischen 

Gebissen hat sie auf einen 9cm Wobbler in ca 1m Tiefe.


----------



## Harry$ (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte gestern drei Zander landen #h
 Hier einer davon!


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Harry$ schrieb:


> Konnte gestern drei Zander landen #h
> Hier einer davon!



Ja wo ist er denn ?

Petri an alle


----------



## Harry$ (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[/attach]





harry$ schrieb:


> konnte gestern drei zander landen #h
> hier einer davon!


----------



## Harry$ (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry Bild klappte nicht so richtig.

 Hier isser!!!


----------



## Schuschek (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen, sehr schöne Fische dabei.

Gestern wollte ich mein Glück mit kleinen Köderfischen auf Barsch  versuchen. Die einzigen Tiere die sich für meine Köderfische  interessierten, waren die geliebten Wollhandkrabben. Gegen Abend hab ich  es dann aufgegeben. Geraubt wurde sehr viel.

Im Gegensatz zu Gestern hat es Heute dafür ordentlich gerappelt in der Rute.
Es sollte nur mit         Spinner   und einer ganz leichten Barschspinrute bewaffnet, den Barschen  Heute dort nachstellt werden. Gebissen haben 27 Stück bis 33cm, 1 Hecht ca 50cm und ein handlanger  Rapfen. Interessant war, wenn ein dicker Barsch am Haken hing, kamen  immer 1-2 weitere Dicke und wollten ihm noch den Köder aus dem Maul  wegschnappen. Drei der Barsche dürfen Heute zum Abendbrot meine Pfanne  besuchen.
Zusammengefasst, ein prima Angeltag.

Leider rückt mir die Speicherkarte meiner Kamera das Bild vom 33er nicht raus. Der hatte eine ausgesprochen geniale Färbung. Aber egal, dann sind es halt die Bilder im Kopf an die man sich erfreut und erinnert.#h


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri#6
Sind dann auch die Besten Bilder,dann meckert auch keiner...


----------



## motocross11 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut wieder an der Elbe gewesen nach ein paar Minuten direkt an der Prallseite 1 m vorm Land nen hammerharten Biss bekommen, am Band hing ein 90+ Zander. Leider schlitzte er nach kurzem Drill aus[emoji17]. Aber wenigstens gab es noch ne kleines Trostpflaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fury87 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war gestern für 2 Stunden am Kanal, und konnte insgesamt 6 Zander  Fangen! 2 Aussteiger gab es auch noch! Die Bisse waren zum teil sehr  vorsichtig, und man musste schon richtig bei der sache sein, um sie  Verwerten zu können!


----------



## angelschorsch (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Tolle Aufnahmen*


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

leider wenig Zeit gerade
freue mich aber über jeden Hecht!


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Nevisthebrave 

petri zum hecht läuft ja doch besser bei euch als auf dem bodden |kopfkrat#h


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> @ Nevisthebrave
> 
> petri zum hecht läuft ja doch besser bei euch als auf dem bodden |kopfkrat#h



danke, sach ich doch #6


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na auch wenn es im Moment echt zäh ist ( um nicht zu sagen bescheiden ) ich bleib trotzdem hir ..... und gehe hir weiter angeln grins #y|muahah:


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Na auch wenn es im Moment echt zäh ist ( um nicht zu sagen bescheiden ) ich bleib trotzdem hir ..... und gehe hir weiter angeln grins #y|muahah:


es kommen wieder Zeiten, da werd ich dich sehr beneiden:c

bis dahin bin ich hier unten gerne dein Guide#h


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> bis dahin bin ich hier unten gerne dein Guide#h



dito #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr tolle Bilder,
Petri zu den tollen Fängen


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab hier noch nie 'nen Fang gepostet, aber diesen möchte ich Auwa widmen.

In irgendeiner der Fish'n'Fun-Folgen, die ich geliebt habe, spricht er vom Zander als seinem 'Angstgegner', weil er mit diesen so gar nicht zu Potte kam.

Mir ging's immer genauso.
Früher hab ich in der Ems noch ab und an mal welche erwischt, einmal sogar 3 in weniger als 10Minuten.
Dann zig Jahre im Kanal nur noch Zwerge oder Beifänge in der Schonzeit ...wenn überhaupt mal.
Zander ist einfach nicht meins.

Und dann steigt mir heute Abend dieses Moped an einem Vereinssee ein. Auf 'nen für Hechte gedachten Jackson Real Jerk. Knüppelharter Biss, Drill wie für Mädchen.
Hat 'nur' 66cm, aber ein Figürchen wie Cindy aus Marzahn.
Freu mich wie Sau, deswegen fuhr der auch mit heim (nehme sonst so gut wie nie Fische mit).
Somit wird meine Mama (83J.) mit Zanderfilet überrascht, wenn'se aus dem Seniorenurlaub kommt.
Nu muss ich nur noch nachlesen, wie man die am besten zubereitet. #c

Werd dabei mit Wein auf Auwa anstossen!
Mach's gut, altes Haus.


----------



## One2 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Kati! Schönes Teil - lasst es euch schmecken! Zanderfilet is schon was feines...


Mobil gesendet


----------



## mathei (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern und natürlich zum jahrhundert- zander


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






 kurz mal 10 min mit softjerk probiert[emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Kiste, war das ein geiler Angeltag.
Bin alleine noch los und habe an zwei Flüssen mein Glück probiert.
Nach einem brauchbaren Barsch und 4 weiteren Bissen hat es dann auf einen Krautblinker gebissen.

Nach einigen Minuten Kampf und Drill habe ich den Hecht dann, trotz zu kleinem Kescher, landen können. 
3,5kg schwer und c.a. 75cm das Moped

Sau geil und über Glücklich das es endlich klappt :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ Bieberpelz, für dich freuts mich ganz besonders!


----------



## G.B.Wolf (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal 'Petri' zum Hecht! Für das tapfere Schneiderlein freut's mich auch ganz besonders!

Es sei mir aber doch noch eine Frage gestattet:



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nach einigen Minuten Kampf und Drill habe ich den Hecht dann, trotz zu kleinem Kescher, landen können.



Mit was für einem Aquariumkescher gehst du denn auf Hechte los, dass der nicht mal einen 7-Pfünder aufnimmt? Da würde ich dir ernsthaft zu einer Neuanschaffung raten.


----------



## Polarfuchs (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...da wird das dann aber Zeit mal die Signatur zu ändern!!! #h

Ansonsten auch hier nochmal ein fettes Peeetriiiii!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Mit was für einem Aquariumkescher gehst du denn auf Hechte los, dass der nicht mal einen 7-Pfünder aufnimmt? Da würde ich dir ernsthaft zu einer Neuanschaffung raten.


Die Neuanschaffung ist auch das erste, was heute passieren wird.

Ich hatte immer 2 Kescher, allerdings hat ein Bekannter meinen anderen am Wochenende kaputt gemacht.
Dieser hier ist ein Kescher normaler größe. Der Hecht hat schon halbwegs rein gepasst, es war aber schwer ihn auch ordentlich da rein zu bekommen und ans Wasser zu befördern. Der nächste wird definitiv größer werden.

Danke euch


----------



## cws001 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo,

meiner vom WE

Gruss Chris


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wat'n Moped, Petri 

Welche größe?


----------



## cws001 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1,18 Gruß Christian


----------



## mathei (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne hechte. petri


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte auch mal wieder einen Maßigen zum Landgang überreden (53cm, c&r): 



nebenbei gabs noch zig Baby-Barsche und n paar Baby-Zander...


----------



## twitch (18. Juni 2014)

Zuerst einmal ein kräftiges Petri allen Erfolgreichen !!

Leider hat bei uns, aufgrund der starken Wasserstandsschwankungen der letzten 8 Jahre in "meiner" Talsperre, der Fischbestand sehr gelitten (meist wird abgelassen, wenn die Weissfische o. Zander gelaicht haben).
Daher sind die beiden auf dem 1. Foto derzeit von der Größe her ganz ok (63 und 58 cm). 
Der Nächste ist gerade so maßig und schwimmt wieder, die unteren beiden sind 70 und 68 cm.
Fast alle wurden mit dem selbstgebundenen Enrico's Peanut Butter Fly Streamer in den letzten Tagen erbeutet.


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



cws001 schrieb:


> 1,18 Gruß Christian



Dickes Petri#6#6#6


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@:Bieberpelz
Siehste,geht doch.....sauber. !


----------



## nordbeck (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



cws001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Petri heil, toller Fisch!


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13Müller (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!! Der Gufi beim ersten Zetti ist interessant aufgezogen...Kopf recht weit unten oder? Sehr schöne Fische

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick086 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte ein beweglicher Bleikopf sein . Gibt es auch, den hängt man einfach an einen normalen Haken ein und fertig ist der Bewegliche Jigkopf.


----------



## motocross11 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein ist ein normaler Rundkopf. Und ja ich zieh Sie immer so weit unten auf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



twitch schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal ein kräftiges Petri allen Erfolgreichen !!
> 
> Leider hat bei uns, aufgrund der starken Wasserstandsschwankungen der letzten 8 Jahre in "meiner" Talsperre, der Fischbestand sehr gelitten (meist wird abgelassen, wenn die Weissfische o. Zander gelaicht haben).
> Daher sind die beiden auf dem 1. Foto derzeit von der Größe her ganz ok (63 und 58 cm).
> ...



Dickes Petri zu den Glasaugen (natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger!)! 

Da ich auf meinen Jahresplan dieses Jahr auch "den Zander an der Fusselrute" stehen habe Interessiert mich dein Setup sehr. Die Fliege habe ich mir schon raus gesucht und ein paar gebunden. Wie beschwerst du die Burschen? Und nimmst du Polarfuchs oder Baitfishfibre? 
Was für eine Schnur nimmst du? Sinktip? Intermediate oder FS? Hast du sonst noch wertvolle Tips für mein Vorhaben (Tageszeit o.Ä.)?


----------



## Ezio (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern im Rhein bei Duisburg diesen schönen 62er Zetti landen können.
Gefangen auf ein am Grund angebotenes Rotauge


----------



## jvonzun (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander beim Schleppen


----------



## One2 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Jahrhundertfang! 


Mobil gesendet


----------



## markus_82 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hoffe der wurde sinnvoll verwertet, oder hast du den stark verletzten Fisch etwa zurückgesetzt?! 


gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Untermaßig würd ich sagen


----------



## markus_82 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Untermaßig würd ich sagen


 

Stimmt, das auch noch! Weil die Fische immer so extrem in die Kamera gehalten werden! Da weiß man wirklich nichtmehr was man glauben kann.... 

gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel


----------



## olli81 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







heute mittag kurz am vereinsweiher gewesen. 

Der barsch hat knappe 30cm

der Hecht exakt 70cm. Das bild ist leider mal wieder nicht so berauschend.
selbstauslöser beim handy, das muss ich was üben.


----------



## jvonzun (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



markus_fischer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der wurde sinnvoll verwertet, oder hast du den stark verletzten Fisch etwa zurückgesetzt?!
> 
> 
> gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel



sauber filetiert und anschliessend gab es damit ein Fischessen mit 10 Freunden .


----------



## markus_82 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> sauber filetiert und anschliessend gab es damit ein Fischessen mit 10 Freunden .


 

Hoffe er hat geschmeckt :g
So, von mir genug OT, sonst schimpft der Mod! 

gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel


----------



## shafty262 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vor 2 Wochen mein ersten hecht drann gehabt und seit dem knallst iwie dauernd auf gummi. [emoji2]




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach zwei Zandern konnte ich einen 65er Hecht landen. 
Hatte 1 3/4 Kg.
Gefangen im Rhein bei Köln.


----------



## Topic (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

letzten Sonntag wieder ne Elbtour gestartet...

neben 3 kleineren Zandern bis 50 cm blieben diese beiden Genossen hängen ^^



69 cm

das is meiner :vik::vik::vik: ...mein erster Rapfen und dann  gleich so eine wumme....und dann auf oberflächenköder...sah der biss krass aus als der fisch von unten kam den köder attakierte, sich komplett aus dem wasser schraubte und dann nur noch in die bremse hämmerte ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse, da kommt ja richtig was an Fischen!
Glückwunsch den Fängern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui, da sind ein paar echt tolle Bilder bei.
Petri 

Bin auch gerade wieder da.
3 Hechte. Zwei davon durften wieder schwimmen. Einer mit 60cm ist perfekt für die Auflauf Form und durfte mit.

Toller Tag und unendlich froh das es endlich klappt 

Sorry wegen der provisorischen Bilder, war leider alleine los.


----------



## 13Müller (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bieberpelz es rappelt bei dir ja gewaltig!! Dickes Petri!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ui, da sind ein paar echt tolle Bilder bei.
> 
> Petri
> 
> ...




Petri. Ich hoffe das Handtuch kommt nur bei toten Hechten bzw. Denen die du mitnimmst zum Einsatz? Sonst hättest du gleich alle abschlagen können.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein weiterer "Nacht-Fisch"


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri das ist doch mal ein toller barsch 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Fluo Drillingen?


----------



## Eitsch (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fing gestern beim Spinnfischen einen Mini Hecht von 26cm auf Wobbler UND: Eine Digitalkamera... #q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui, was für ein Klopper von Barsch.
Welche Größe hatte der denn?

Petri


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Fluo Drillingen?


 
ich habe die Dinger nur,weil sie gerade die richtige Grösse haben, so dass ich sie nicht selber machen muss. Die Haken dürften aber definitiv stabiler sein.

Ich glaube nicht an Fluo oder Farben bei Ködern, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut Wurst. Es kommt auf andere Details drauf an.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ich habe die Dinger nur,weil sie gerade die richtige Grösse haben, so dass ich sie nicht selber machen muss. Die Haken dürften aber definitiv stabiler sein.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht an Fluo oder Farben bei Ködern, das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut Wurst. Es kommt auf andere Details drauf an.




Für mich als Naturköderangelr durchaus interessant. So viel Optimierungsspielraum hab ich nicht mehr leider. Wenn man durch fluohaken einen Bonusfisch in der Nacht fängt hätte sich das schon gelohnt 

Mein zufrieden bezog sich daher auch eher auf Stabilität, Schärfe, Haltbarkeit etc.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

meiner Meinung nach sehen Fische auch in der dunkelsten Nacht super und brauchen keine "Fluo-Laterne".
Scharf sind die Dinger, möchte jedoch keinen 1m+ Hecht (der ganz vorne gehakt ist) damit dran haben, dann könnte es eng werden.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Scharf sind die Dinger, möchte jedoch keinen 1m+ Hecht (der ganz vorne gehakt ist) damit dran haben, dann könnte es eng werden.



alles klar. vielen dank, das ist doch mal ne ansage. stabilität also eher nicht gegeben? dann scheiden sie wohl aus |rolleyes

generell denk ich auch, dass die fische auch so ihren weg zum köder finden, beim naturköderangeln nicht zuletzt durch den geruch, allerdings weiss man ja nie und es könnte nen bonusfisch liefern.
wenn sie nicht abschrecken wär das zumindest ein anfang.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> meiner Meinung nach sehen Fische auch in der dunkelsten Nacht super und brauchen keine "Fluo-Laterne".



Brauchen nicht aber als extra Reiz? 
Fische sind neugierig.
Und dann noch so nen feisten Barsch drauf  #6


----------



## jvonzun (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wir werden es wohl nie herausfinden. Das muss jeder für sich herausfinden und das ist auch gut so.
Ich denke nur, dass die "blödesten Fische" die Angler sind, weil sie alles glauben, was die Tackle-Industrie vorgibt. Soll sich bitte niemand persönlich angesprochen werden #6!

@nordbeck, die Hakengrösse 2 sollte evtl. halten, ich habe die 4er drauf.

Sorry für OT und weiter mit Fangbildern!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok das ist mir viel zu Riesig. Ich Fisch achter :x


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Dann bring ich mal etwas"Frabe rein" :Bei mir gabs von zweieinhalb Tagen Fischen an der Saar folgendes Ergebnis: Ein gut 50 er Aland, gefangen auf AMP Wakebait jr. von Biovex- und der Rapfen (66cm) abends auf ein ca 12 cm langes, an der feinen Posenmontage angebotenes Rotauge- der ging ab an der Matche mit 0,20er Schnur, habe schön geschwitzt, bis ich ihn im Kescher hatte!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Top! Petri heil


----------



## Arango (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Kapfstarker 85ziger Rheinhecht :m


----------



## richi23 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wunder schöner Hecht!  Petri


----------



## 13Müller (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nur 35 cm aber dafür schön dick! Hatte leider seine Streifen vergessen, daher keine Schönheit [emoji26]


----------



## Sea-Trout (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Arango schrieb:


> Kapfstarker 85ziger Rheinhecht :m


Petri#6,

der hat ja eine aussergewöhnliche Färbung im Vergleich zu unseren Hechten hier.


----------



## shafty262 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schönes Tier. Haben die im Rhein immer diese silber/gräuliche Färbung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
War gestern auch mal wieder am Rhein.

I love my Ikuru


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nice. Petri!


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne fische mit aussergewöhnlicher färbung. petri


----------



## Daniel1983 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Zandern, das ein schwimmender Ikiru?


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein, der sinkt.


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Zandern. 
Hoffe kommende Woche kann ich auch wieder paar verhaften.


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja Petri an alle Fänger..#6#6#6


----------



## seba (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Pipboy (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander - 66 cm 2,8 Kilo

Mein erster Raubfisch überhaupt der das Mindestmaß überschritten hat


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann dickes Petri Pipboy.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich geht es langsamm mit dem Aal bei uns los. Dachte schon wird ein scheix Aaljahr. Aber ich glaube es entwickelt sich.79 und 83cm, 1020 und 1140g. Sind auf dem Bild schon ausgenommen.


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Endlich geht es langsamm mit dem Aal bei uns los. Dachte schon wird ein scheix Aaljahr. Aber ich glaube es entwickelt sich.79 und 83cm, 1020 und 1140g. Sind auf dem Bild schon ausgenommen.



Dickes Petri
Schöne Schlangen...


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und du sagst ich fang gut? ;-p
Du hast gut vorgelegt. Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pipboy schrieb:


> Zander - 66 cm 2,8 Kilo
> 
> Mein erster Raubfisch überhaupt der das Mindestmaß überschritten hat



Petri #h
Der erste ist dann auch irgendwo der Beste, tolles Gefühl.


----------



## Stefff (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Endlich geht es langsamm mit dem Aal bei uns los. Dachte schon wird ein scheix Aaljahr. Aber ich glaube es entwickelt sich.79 und 83cm, 1020 und 1140g. Sind auf dem Bild schon ausgenommen.




Herzliches Petri zokker!!

Kann sich sehen lassen.



Hab letztes WE, etwas verspätet, auch meinen ersten Aalansitz gemacht. 
Aal hat gebissen aber hat sich festgesetzt.
So hab ich leider geschneidert.

Beim nächsten mal dann!


Gruß


----------



## One2 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch mal wieder einer der sich bei meinen "Erfolgen" überhaupt lohnt zu posten! Der erste Barsch von mir der 15cm überschreitet - und zwar mehr als doppelt...
32cm hatte der gute als er heut morgen ausm DEK kam... 






Mobil gesendet


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



One2 schrieb:


> Von mir auch mal wieder einer der sich bei meinen "Erfolgen" überhaupt lohnt zu posten! Der erste Barsch von mir der 15cm überschreitet - und zwar mehr als doppelt...
> 32cm hatte der gute als er heut morgen ausm DEK kam...


sauber. petri ich liebe barsch


----------



## motocross11 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Kumpel von mir hat heut den dritten Zander seines Lebens gefangen und dann gleich ne Kirsche von 102 cm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arango (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hat heut den dritten Zander seines Lebens gefangen und dann gleich ne Kirsche von 102 cm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, dickes Petri!!!


----------



## laxvän (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyesWow, was für eine Granate|bigeyes
Da ist aber mal ein ganz dickes Petri fällig.#6
Da wird er jetzt aber Schwierigkeiten bekommen sein PB noch zu steigern:q


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil ein tarnzander


----------



## shafty262 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Falter. Dickes Petri. Von sonem Zander träum ich noch

Gesendet von meinem Handy


----------



## motocross11 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich musst ihn auch vorgestern erstmal überreden mit seinem softjerken in der Elbe aufzuhören und es wieder mit der Faulenzer Methode zu versuchen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch dickes Petri.


----------



## Pano (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede,

ganz dickes Petri! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist mal ein Hammer!
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## olli81 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein klopper!!!
Leck mich fett!!!


----------



## loete1970 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Kracher, Petri! #6


----------



## One2 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Petri! Wäre bei Ü 70 schon stolz wie Bolle...


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



One2 schrieb:


> Wäre bei Ü 70 schon stolz wie Bolle...
> 
> 
> Mobil gesendet


Pfd. oder cm???
:q:q


----------



## motocross11 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieviel Glück er hatte, das er den Fisch überhaupt landen konnte hat er erst bemerkt als er weiter angeln wollte. Der jighaken war gebrochen und der stnger komplett aufgebogen. Wie das passiert ist frag ich mich auch. An der qualitä kann es nicht gelegen haben. Aber anscheinend sollte das sein Tag sein. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für das Moped!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,
nach Ende der Schonzeit konnte ich mich auch endlich wieder so richtig  austoben. Welches Gewicht in welcher Tiefe? Welcher Winkel vom Ufer zur  Strömung? Wie viele Jigs bis zum nächsten Hänger etc... Auch in diesem Jahr war es unglaublich spannend zu  beobachten, wie sich das Fressverhalten der Zander im Laufe der Zeit  entwickelt. Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich jetzt seit drei Jahren ganz  penibel Fangbücher führe, habe ich auch dieses Jahr festgestellt wie  verblüffend es ist, dass die Tiere nicht nur das ganze Jahr über im  Wasser herumdümpeln, sondern auf eine unglaublich spezifische Art und  Weise Köder, Führung, Standplätze und Tageszeiten bevorzugen und in  welch kurzer Zeit sich Änderungen in ihrem Verhaltensmuster zeigen, die  man auch immer sicherer prognostizieren und ausnutzen kann.

Was mich bisher jedoch am meisten erstaunt hat, ist warum ich  ausschließlich an meinem Hausgewässer (400h Talsperre) fange. In den  letzten Wochen fischte ich am Rhein in Köln und am Main in Frankfurt,  trotz größter Bemühungen war da nichts, aber auch gar nichts zu reißen!  Bei den Kollegen an der Mosel ist seit Ende der Schonzeit auch absolut  tote Hose, obwohl die Fische nach dem Laichgeschäft doch abgehen müssten  wie Schmitz Katz!?

Mir ist es jedoch gelungen mittlerweile über 30GB Videomaterial zu  sammeln und zahlreiche Live-Bisse zu dokumentieren. Ende des Jahres wird  alles veröffentlicht.

Einer der besseren Exemplare
(85er)  hatte gestern beim ersten Wurf nach Spotwechsel, auf über 60m  Distanz gebissen. Die ganze Aufnahme dauerte mit Einstellungen, Wurf,  Drill, Landung, Abschiedsfoto und Release keine 4 Minuten!

Was mir bei der Videoanalyse aber immer wieder auffällt ist, wie  verflucht wichtig der Anhieb beim Gufieren ist! Ausnahmslos jeder meint   immer Angeschlagen zu haben, aber  gerade mal 1-2 von über 10 Anglern  machens richtig und genau die beschweren sie nie über Aussteiger, das  ist kein Zufall.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri johnnie! Dokumentieren und Gedanken machen zahlt sich einfach aus. Merk ich selbst auch immer wieder. Grade an besonders schlechten tagen kann einen sowas immer retten.


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ganz dickes Petri für diese Traum Zander.


----------



## Andysn (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, was für nen Torpedo:q#6

Dickes Petri und defitiv wir die Steigerung da schwer:k


----------



## zanderzone (24. Juni 2014)

Da bläst aber einer los! 
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## _Chris (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...meine Freundin hat sich auch mal wieder ausgetobt ! Zwar kein Monster von Fisch, aber 70 cm hatte er dann schon.


----------



## One2 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Aber sag mal, wo wohnt ihr denn? Was habt ihr für'n Wetter? Oder ist der Fang noch vor der Schonzeit ausm Winter? [emoji6]


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Nachtrag von gestern abend, 93cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> kleiner Nachtrag von gestern abend, 93cm


Betonung liegt auf "kleiner Nachtrag"?
Petri, schöner Fang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ne Granate!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## OSSSSE (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja klein. Eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert ^^

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Fisch!#6

Petri!


----------



## 13Müller (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was ein Klopper. Fettes Petri. Aus dem Main?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silverfish1 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja aus dem Main


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich glaube ich wohne in der falschen Gegend....
Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger /innen.#6#6#6


----------



## motocross11 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein Kumpel hat wohl ne kleine Strähne erwischt, während mir ein guter Fisch ausgeschlitzt ist, erwischt er diesen schönen 74er an gleicher Stelle wo er einen Tag zuvor den 102er hatte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnie Walker (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Dokumentieren und Gedanken machen zahlt sich einfach aus.



Eben, das macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied und erst nachdem man sich eine Weile mal Notizen gemacht hat, merkt man nicht nur wie viele Informationen und Erkenntnisse auch über kurze Zeiträume gänzlich verloren gehen, man merkt auch wie realitätsfern unglaublich viele Erinnerungen an Faktoren und Gegebenheiten sind, an die man sich angeblich bestens erinnern kann! Erschreckend!


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glatte 80


----------



## Alex1860 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn was ein Gerät! Petri an den Fänger


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fänger.
Ich habe auch mal wieder einen




81  cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,
da habt ihr richtig klasse Fänge.

Und eine sehr schöne Farbe beim Hecht.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Glatte 80




Petri Heil!

Dat olle Sternburger dahinten aber wieder mitnehmen!:q:q:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Pulle stand schon da. Da aber Abends immer der Alte kommt kann man das auch getrost stehen lassen. Der brauch das nötiger als der Mülleimer um de Ecke


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen vor der arbeit gab es dann noch mal was für meine Pumpe.5.30 uhr 71cm Topwater und der Tag kann beginnen.:m


----------



## Topic (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachtrag von Sonntag....





mein kollege hatte leider den finger auf der linse..hats aber erst mitbekommen als der fisch mir wieder ins wasser gefallen is .
81 cm gebissen auf nen 16 cm shaker

war extrem windig den tag...hatte in der absinkphase noch 2 bisse die ich nich verwerten konnte sowie einen einschlag einen meter vor dem boot...





gebissen beim barschangeln auf nen kleinen weißen easy shiner...
mein kumpel hatte dann noch auf gezupften köderfisch nen guten verloren.....nach kurzem heftigen drill schlitzte der fisch aus...

außerdem gab es noch ne menge barsche in größen von 10-25 cm.

sonntag gehts wieder los#6


----------



## Tino34 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q vom Sonntag :q:

116cm Kirsche :k

 Danke Mario, sehr geile Tour!!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tino34 schrieb:


> :q vom Sonntag :q:
> 
> 116cm Kirsche :k



petri so langsam wirds grins |wavey:


----------



## motocross11 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







gestern Abend beim Zanderangeln. 82cm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schickes foto. Finde ich viel schöner in die kamera zu lächeln als den fisch anzustarren.


----------



## Eitsch (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte gestern beim Angeln gleich zwei PB´s brechen.

Barsch verbessert von 24 auf 27 cm.  Gebissen auf Tauwurm
und Hecht von 65 auf 79cm und mit 3.170 Gramm war er auch der größte Fisch den ich überhaupt je gefangen habe. Hat meinen Karpfen um 20 Gramm überboten.
Er biss in einer tiefen Kuhle auf einen kleinen Blinker. 
Die Trave war mir gestern gnädig. 

Zudem gab es noch 2 kleine Döbel, über die ich mich aber auch gefreut habe. 

Liebe Grüße und Petri an alle


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse, was da wieder alles rauskommt - Glückwunsch an die Fänger..


----------



## olli81 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri alle zusammen. 
Hab wird zeit mal wieder raus ans wasser zu gehen, falls ich am rhein noch stellen mit Wasser finde.

Das Bild von dem barsch finde ich sehr geil. Wie groß war/ist die Schönheit?


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So Jungs, dann will ich auch mal. Von den letzten 2 Ausflügen:

Dublette!
Unten ein 5cm !!! Gufi, oben eine kleine Nassfliege.

44cm & 42cm 

68cm Hecht, ebenfalls auf 5cm Gufi^^

Tut mir Leid für die hässliche Bearbeitung, leider geht es wohl Heutzutage nicht mehr anders....


54cm Regenbogner bei Nacht am Rhein auf Köfi habe ich im Rhein Thread gepostet, kann es wohl nicht noch einmal hochladen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid für die hässliche Bearbeitung, leider geht es wohl Heutzutage nicht mehr anders....


Doch...  schöner 

Petri zu den schönen Barsch Kloppern


----------



## huawei71 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Barsche|bigeyes


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke, das lustige ist.
Ich angele jetzt seit über 25 Jahren, der Barsch war von Anfang an mein Lieblingsfisch.

Aber vor letzter Woche. War mein größter Barsch 20cm ...

Und dann auf einen Schlag 2 von über 40. Unbeschreiblich.....


----------



## Pano (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> So Jungs, dann will ich auch mal. Von den letzten 2 Ausflügen:
> 
> Dublette!
> Unten ein 5cm !!! Gufi, oben eine kleine Nassfliege.
> ...




Petri,

ich frage mich gerade, wie lange du wohl gebraucht hast, um die Bilder zu bearbeiten 

Sieht nahc viel Arbeit aus!


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Haha danke, ging eig. ganz schnell.

Hier noch die Silberblanke Refo aus dem Rhein 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=219882&d=1402385992


----------



## 13Müller (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf ne ü40 barsch dublette warten viele vermutlich ihr ganzes Leben  Petri zu den Prachtbarschen!!


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jeep von mir auch Petri--


----------



## soadillusion (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, dann war ich dieses Jahr auch das erste mal angeln. Und gleich 3 Zander gefangen. Einer mit 66 cm, 55 cm und 48 cm. Die letzten beiden schwimmen im Wasser, der erste in der Bratpfanne.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## ulfisch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, noch in heimischen Gewässern?:k


----------



## loete1970 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

von Gestern, aus dem "Ruhrpottkanal": 42 cm - ist ab sofort mein PB!


----------



## shafty262 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man wenn man das alles sieht will man wieder los. Und ausgerechnet nu lieg ich mit Mandel Op flach. Dickes Petri schöner barsch

Gesendet von meinem Handy


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Sauber, noch in heimischen Gewässern?:k




Für mich als gebürtigen Holländer ja


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen

@ Tim 
War ja mit Ankündigung
Sauber 
Und direkt elegant auf den Teller gebracht


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dank. So war der Plan. 

http://cs417629.vk.me/v417629172/7f69/xwF-X7MF9UU.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine fremden Bilder, nur verlinken.


----------



## Zander Pille (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Während alle das Spiel Deutschland VS USA angeschaut haben bin ich Angeln gegangen:q

Diese Ruhe einfach herlich kein Auto kein Mensch auf der Straße einfach herlich :vik:

Hat sich super gelohnt |supergri


----------



## Zander Pille (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Nachtrag =)

Von der kleinen Variante hab ich locker 12 erwischt ...


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von gestern Abend 

Barsch 44cm


----------



## Silverfish1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

den gab es gestern Mittag auch noch nur blöd wenn man alleine mit dem Waller ist um ein Bild zu machen. 

Also ein Wallerselfie  1,20m


----------



## loete1970 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern gab es eine Regenbogenforelle von 52 cm


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war wieder einmal im Klassenlager und konnte oft fischen #6! Neben Karpfen gab es auch richtig grosse Schweizer Egli!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klassenfahrt auf Hochdeutsch? Wenn ja Respekt. Das wär mein Traum als Schüler gewesen  

Geile Fische auch wie immer


----------



## phirania (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mal wieder richtig schöne Fische hier.
Petri an Alle Fänger.


----------



## jvonzun (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Klassenfahrt auf Hochdeutsch?



jep, eine Woche an einem See mit Zelten!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer!


----------



## One2 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich glaub ich muss wieder zur Schule...
Petri den Fängern!


Mobil gesendet


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



One2 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss wieder zur Schule...
> Petri den Fängern!



Das hab ich mir grad auch gedacht.

Ich arbeite zur Zeit in Düsseldorf direkt gegenüber vom Kaiserteich. 
Ich seh in jeder Pause Schwärme von Rotaugen, grosse Barsche und Karpfen.
Soweit ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte, darf man im Sommer aber erst ab 21 Uhr fischen.

Wäre cool, wenn ich in der Pause da mal könnte, aber darf ich ja nicht #q


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

Kaiserteich ist ein sehr gutes brassenrevier 

Ich glaub Fischen ist aber schon ab 17 Uhr erlaubt und nicht ab 21 Uhr.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kaiserteich ist ein sehr gutes brassenrevier
> 
> Ich glaub Fischen ist aber schon ab 17 Uhr erlaubt und nicht ab 21 Uhr.



Da muss ich nochmal gucken.
Vor allem liegen da jetzt schön die Bäume vom Sturm im Wasser.
17 Uhr wäre perfekt, Feierabendzeit


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In der nähe ist ein Boots Geschäft. Die haben die Karten dafür. Kannst ja da mal eine zeigen lassen und schauen. Steht in jedem Fall drauf.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> In der nähe ist ein Boots Geschäft. Die haben die Karten dafür. Kannst ja da mal eine zeigen lassen und schauen. Steht in jedem Fall drauf.



Dank Dir für die Info.
Klasse da guck ich Anfang der Woche mal.


----------



## Lucius (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn nach gerade mal 3 Stunden auf dem Wasser dein Köder so aussieht, weißt du das  sich das Aufstehen um 4.30 gelohnt hat! :m






2 Zander von ca. 40cm und CA. 50cm (was bei uns am See ganz Ok ist) und 2 Hechte von 70cm....und noch ein paar schöne Attacken, das ganze von ca. 6.00 - 7.00 und dann war´s fast wie abgeschnitten...


----------



## dunkelbunt (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri,
das ist doch mal en schöner start ins wochenende #h


----------



## MikeHawk (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern ganzen Tag unterwegs mit Rucksack und spinne

4 Hechte u50
ca. 30 Barsche u "handgröße" |supergri


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war auch los. Hab einen 45 cm Rapfen gefangen. Meinen ersten gezielt im Strom. Strömungskante gesehen und nach kurzer Zeit hing er dann auf einen 9cm Spro PlayBoy in Pink.

Ein Foto hab ich gemacht, was aber nicht grade was geworden ist...bevor ich ein zweites machen konnte ist er mir aus der Hand gerutscht...#q Hatte die Fotos im Wasser machen wollen.

Der Fisch war zwar nicht grade riesig und der Drill an einer 100g Rute...nunja. Freu mich aber trotzdem.


----------



## RabenHerzBo (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute drei stundne den rhk mit der spinne beackert lohn war  en schoener punker


----------



## nichtsfaenger (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein 1,00m Hecht und 77cm Zander vom Freitag.


----------



## OSSSSE (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hier noch ein 1,00m Hecht und 77cm Zander vom Freitag.



Du machst deinem Namen aber keine Ehre 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## brauni (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! geile Fische
War auch ni ganz untätig u. konnte paar schöne fische fangen! Hier mal ein paar davon.


----------



## olli81 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann von gestern leider nur eine größenwahnsinnige grundel melden.



kaum größer als der Gummi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kam doch wieder einiges an tollen Fischen raus - Glückwunsch an die Fänger.!


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



olli81 schrieb:


> Kann von gestern leider nur eine größenwahnsinnige grundel melden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 220786
> 
> ...




Selber Gummi, selbe Grundel^^


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fänge hier #6

Ich war am Freitag auf Barsch und Aitel Jagd. Konnte auch 2 kleine Barsche um die 20 cm und 3 Aitel und die 40 cm erwischen. Aber was ich an diesem Tag an der leichten Veritas bis 15 Gramm WG  noch erwischen konnte war echt der Hammer.
Karpfen 72 cm und Barbe 65 cm beiden gebissen auf meinen Cannibal Shad 6,8 cm im Glitter Bug Dekor. An dieser leichten Rute waren das zwei fantastische Drills


----------



## d0ni (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Icehockey

Also das Barbenfoto sieht mal echt genial aus! Petri


----------



## huawei71 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Barbe und klasse Bild#6


----------



## lsski (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



olli81 schrieb:


> Kann von gestern leider nur eine größenwahnsinnige grundel melden.
> Anhang anzeigen 220786
> 
> 
> kaum größer als der Gummi.



:m Die Biester verteidigen ihr Gelege.

Als verantwortlicher Angler solltes du nicht in der Brutzeit zwischen April - Oktober  auf Grundeln Fischen |clown:


----------



## olli81 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lsski schrieb:


> :m Die Biester verteidigen ihr Gelege.
> 
> Als verantwortlicher Angler solltes du nicht in der Brutzeit zwischen April - Oktober  auf Grundeln Fischen |clown:




Das hatte ich nicht bedacht.#c Ich schäme mich! Und stelle die Rute bis November in den Schrank|jump:


----------



## olli81 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Selber Gummi, selbe Grundel^^
> Anhang anzeigen 220787



Das ist natürlich  nal ein lustiger zufall.
vielleicht sollte man fox mal anschreiben das die das ding in " grundel pro" umtaufen:vik:


----------



## Zico (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fein #6|bigeyes


----------



## gizzmo2k (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






46er Barsch mit folgender Kombination:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 
46 cm ist schon ne Ansage.


----------



## Siever (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Gizzmo2k: schöner Fisch, schönes Gerät! Aber mach doch mal die Folie vom Kork:q


----------



## One2 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber! Petri!! Berkley Riple Shad? Was ist das denn für ne Rute?


Mobil gesendet


----------



## fischerking1986 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das müsste wenn ich mich nicht täusche eine Yasei sein oder?


----------



## bream (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

konnte eben bei ner kurz-session nen 1,70m wels landen. 
leider hab ich kein foto. musste mein handy auf der buhne liegen lassen, da ich ihm 150m weit stromabwärts durchs wasser hinterher musste, da ich kaum noch schnur auf der rolle hatte :/ 

war aber ein HAMMER-drill!!


----------



## gizzmo2k (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



One2 schrieb:


> Sauber! Petri!! Berkley Riple Shad? Was ist das denn für ne Rute?
> 
> 
> Mobil gesendet




Genau, Ripple Shad in 9cm in der Farbe "White" am 5g Kopf .. Rute ist die Yasei Aspius AX 270 MH mit 'ner 4000er Stradic Ci4 

Petri zum Waller!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bream (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



gizzmo2k schrieb:


> Genau, Ripple Shad in 9cm in der Farbe "White" am 5g Kopf .. Rute ist die Yasei Aspius AX 270 MH mit 'ner 4000er Stradic Ci4
> 
> Petri zum Waller!
> 
> ...



danke!

wo fischt du, dass du nen 9cm shad am 5g kopf aufn grund kriegst? im see?


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bream schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> wo fischt du, dass du nen 9cm shad am 5g kopf aufn grund kriegst? im see?



Klappt an diversen Kanälen stellenweise auch mit 3g


----------



## Topic (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

kleiner Nachtrag....
Tour auf Mefo....es blieben aber nur paar Hornis hängen..
vom den Fischen selbst keinen Bilder dafür von ein paar eindrücke von dem Abend....
















vom Sonntag
Bei mir gab es 2 Hechte ....einen so um 70 cm auf nen 16cm Shaker...einen so um 60 auf nen kleinen Wobbler..sowie paar Barsche bis ca 30 cm...hab keinen der Fische gemessen...

mein kollege war hauptsächlich mit der Fuselpeitsche aktiv...konnte paar Barsche landen...

Hier einer davon....


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Bilder! Es muss halt nicht immer Fisch (mit drauf) sein.

Checked by project PRISM


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Juni:*
RabenHerzBo


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges

Hier geht's zum Ursprungsthread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277364


----------



## RabenHerzBo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

juhu das erste mal das ich was gewinnen =)


----------



## Housic (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch


----------



## gizzmo2k (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch )






Bild von 'nem mittleren Barsch von gestern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motocross11 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger. War auch mal wieder unterwegs. 1 kleiner Zetti ist's geworden, leider wollen die großen noch nicht so recht. Aber das wird schon, bin da optimistisch. Wenn das Wasser wieder steigt knallt es. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer Zander-PB #6


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Mit dem Outfit kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Wieder klasse Fische und Bilder dabei. Hätte mal eine Frage: Sind in diesem Tread auch Bodenseeangler? Bin da nämlich nächste Woche im Urlaub und könnte ein paar Tips gebrauchen. MfG, Timo


----------



## shafty262 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster ü 30 Barsch [emoji2] nachdem ich letzte Woche einen noch größeren verloren hab[emoji16]. 







Und dann nochmal nen kleiner Essox den ich leider entnehmen musste da beim Anschlag eine Kiemenseite gerissen ist. War aber noch 3 cm unter Vereinsmaß.


----------



## motocross11 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






nich groß, aber mein erster Walli dieses Jahr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingkurt70 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Zander im Hamburger Hafen waren diese Woche in Beißlaune. 

Insgesamt kamen 15 Stück an Land, der größte um die 80 Zentimeter:


----------



## d0ni (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hätt hier noch einen von dieser Woche


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger
Zander aus der Mittagshitze - 85cm -  aus 17m tiefe.




Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, schönes Teil.........
Petri


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich könnt mal wieder ko*zen.

Ein 50er Hecht mit einem langen grünen Stahlvorfach, Wirbel und 1 m Monofil im Hals. Drilling unrettbar im Schlund.
Welcher Ar..h angelt mit fingerlangen Köfis am Drilling, lässt schlucken und sich dann von einem 600g Fisch die SChnur abreissen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der kleine wird wohl verhungern, hat sich vehement 2 mal auf meinen Gummifisch gestürzt. Soll ich den jetzt erlösen und in die Hecken werfen? Kein Chance an den Drilling ranzukommen.
Hab ihn wieder eingesetzt und viel Glück gewünscht.


----------



## olli81 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieso in die hecke werfen? Ist ein 50er hecht bei euch  nicht knapp im Maß?


----------



## phirania (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu der Lebensrettung...#d#d#d


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich glaube damit hast du dem Hecht keinen Gefallen getan.Auch wenn er nicht maßig war hättest du ihn lieber abschlagen sollen und zu not dem Gewässer zuführen.Dem Angler den das passiert ist war evt. ein Jungangler der es nicht besser wusste wer weiss?Aber solch ein Fisch wieder zu releasen finde ich schlimmer als ihn "ausversehen" zu verangeln.Naja was solls nun schwimmt er wieder und verendet langsam und elendig.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht, dass er es wieder loswird. 
Ich hatte letzte Saison auch nen Abriss beim anhieb(seint dem kein Geflecht mehr). Hab mich sehr geärgert und war relativ traurig. 
Einen Monat später wurde der Hecht erneut gefangen und hatte gut 10 m meiner Geflechtschnur drin, der Stahl war komplett weg (immerhin 80cm) und der Fisch hat offensichtlich immer noch gefressen. War gut genährt und in guter Verfassung. Die Schnur wurde abgeschnitten und der Fisch released. Bin mir relativ sicher, dass er auch jetzt noch brassen und Co das Leben schwer macht, wenn er nicht illegalerweise entnommen wurde.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Blödsinn.
Wenn ich ihn abschlage ist er in jedem Fall tot.
Ich (als Fisch und als Mensch) würde lieber mit 1% Hoffnung leben als von euch ach so waidgerechten Gutmenschen erschlagen zu werden.


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Exakt und außerdem holt sich die Mami den kleinen schon noch falls er es nicht packt


----------



## siloaffe (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Welcher Ar..h angelt mit fingerlangen Köfis am Drilling, lässt schlucken und sich dann von einem 600g Fisch die SChnur abreissen




Woher weist du denn das der fisch schon am Haken war als die Montage abgerissen ist??? 

Bei dem Fischlein würde ich davon ausgehen das er den Köfi irgendwann nach dem Abriss aufgenommen hat! 

Ich will nicht wissen wieviele Fische sich meine abgerissenen Montagen reingepfiffen haben.......#d


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich denke auch das er es packt.
Fische sind hart im nehmen .
Sieht man machmal an Fischen die durch Schiffschrauben,
Hechtverbiss und anderes zu schaden gekommen sind.

Nicht immer alles vermenschlichen ,auch wenn ich solche abrisse nicht gut heisse.


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich werf den Kollegen auch mal mit rein - kam beim Zanderfischen in der Elbe zum vorschein:


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Schönes Foto auch.


----------



## Main Doktor (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir !#h


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank! und Petri zu den anderen schönen Fängen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui, sehr schönes Foto.
Petri


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri, und größe ?


----------



## brauni (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Wenn wir schon bei den wallern sind hab ich auch noch einen von gestern nach dem Gewitter!


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bräuni , #6 Petri Heil.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Ui, prächtiges Exemplar


----------



## .Sebastian. (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Bursche! Petri!


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juli 2014)

Petri!!! Is ja ordentlich was raus gekommen!! 
Diese Woche gehts nach Schweden, hoffe ich kann dann ein paar Bilder einstellen!!


----------



## whatup (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

#h
Wow! Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger! Immer wieder eine Freude, in diesen Tröd zu schauen und die stolzen Gesichter zu sehen, die sich über einen Fang freuen. DAS motiviert mich persönlich so manches Mal, bei schlechtem Wetter oder Müdigkeit - immer wieder auf's Neue - , an's Wasser zu gehen und auch mal kurz daran zu denken, dass viele andere Angelkameraden gerade die Spannung erleben, vielleicht doch noch einen tollen Fisch drillen zu dürfen. Fünf Mal einen "letzten Wurf" zu machen, oder den Köder noch 10 Minütchen im Wasser zu lassen. Weiter so, Männer! #6


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, besonders an Bräuni, ist je eine Granate
War auch nicht untätig, 4 Aale von der letzten Aaltour.





Gruß|wavey:


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bräuni.

zokker, du Aalflüsterer 
Langsam wird's unheimlich, was Du an Aalen rauskitzelst.
Petri


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend auch was 
















Noch n paar tierische Kumpel getroffen 
Den hier und n Fuchs.
Gevatter Fuchs hatte aber keine Lust auf n Foto


----------



## Arki2k (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf ein Wobbler? Auch interessant - Im Rhein oder Ruhr?


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

warum ist das interessant? Dass Zander gegen Abend im Flachwasser jagen ist doch bekannt? 

Petri hanzz alles richtig gemacht würd ich sagen


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rhein.
Im Moment wobbel ich ausschließlich wenn ich am Rhein bin.
Und es läuft super.

Leider dieses Jahr noch keinen Beifang a la Barsch, Döbel, Rapfen. Letztes Jahr ging da mehr, aber auch eher gegen Ende Juli, Anfang August.


----------



## loete1970 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Zanderzone viel Erfolg und berichte nach der Rückkehr doch mal...


----------



## hanzz (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> warum ist das interessant? Dass Zander gegen Abend im Flachwasser jagen ist doch bekannt?
> 
> Petri hanzz alles richtig gemacht würd ich sagen



Danke.
Bei dem aktuell niedrigen Pegel klappt's auch im hellen an der Strömungskante mit nem Wobbler.


----------



## yellowred (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Waren von Samstag auf Sonntag auf den Buhnen in Düsseldorf am Rhein, tagsüber keine Action, Nachts wenig, quasi von einem Moment auf den anderen bei Sonnenaufgang hat die Strömungskante gebrodelt. Ein Sprung nach dem anderen. Allerdings waren die Fische so schlau, dass dieses Jagen wirklich genau in der Mitte der Buhnen von statten ging und man da kaum mit dem Köder hin kam. Letztlich konnte ich noch einen kleinen Zander auf Mepps! in ca. 50cm tiefen Wasser verhaften. Der Wasserstand ist wirklich nicht feierlich, die Köderbox ist um einige Köder erleichtert.


----------



## FranzJosef (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



FranzJosef schrieb:


>


Dickes petri, aber
Länge, gewicht, wie lange gedrillt? Und man könnte ja auch mal ein wenig professioneller präsentieren.


----------



## jvonzun (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## zanderzone (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



loete1970 schrieb:


> @ Zanderzone viel Erfolg und berichte nach der Rückkehr doch mal...



Werde ich machen! Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett!!!!


----------



## shafty262 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und mal wieder einen schönen Essox aus der Mittagssonne


----------



## Bassey (8. Juli 2014)

Wir hatten gestern bei erbarmundsloser Nachmittagssonne drei Schniepel, zwei barsche und dieses hübsche Exemplar. Vermessen wurde nicht, irgendwo zwischen 70 und 80cm war der Fisch angesiedelt denke ich und stand sehr gut im Futter...


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bassey schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern bei erbarmundsloser Nachmittagssonne drei Schniepel, zwei barsche und dieses hübsche Exemplar. Vermessen wurde nicht, irgendwo zwischen 70 und 80cm war der Fisch angesiedelt denke ich und stand sehr gut im Futter...
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 221148



Denn mal Petri.
Schöner Fisch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder schöne Bilder dabei, Petri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, schöne Fische an Land gezaubert worden #6

Ich konnte gestern Abend bei nem spontanen Kurztripp neben nem kleinen Barsch noch diesen 63´iger Esox zum kurzen Landgang überreden... Hat sich glatt drei mal auf den Gummi gestürzt bis er dann auch mal hing 

Wünsch euch allen weiterhin viel Erfolg und stramme Schnüre |wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Welsangler, aber... 
Naja heut zum letzten Waller noch doppelt nachgelegt: 107cm & 70cm


----------



## geierle (8. Juli 2014)

Aalredl schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!  Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Welsangler, aber... Naja heut zum letzten Waller noch doppelt nachgelegt: 107cm & 70cm



Petri und Glückwunsch zu den tollen Welsen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

moin, ich war mit meiner freundin mal wieder an der deutschen nordsee...ein paar wölfe gab es, aber leider nichts dickes...12 bis mitte 50cm


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich musste mich mit den kleineren begnügen


----------



## RayZero (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

55er Esox aus einem schönen Kiessee - gebissen auf toten Köderfisch am Sbiro auf Grund.


----------



## mathei (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



observer schrieb:


> ich musste mich mit den kleineren begnügen



petri. wieder baldrum ?


----------



## W-Lahn (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@observer: Petri zu den Wölfen!!


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische! Wolfsbarsche vom Ufer! Ich hoffe ich komme auch mal in den Genuss.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Petri in die Runde!
> 
> Also ich bin ja eigentlich kein Welsangler, aber...
> Naja heut zum letzten Waller noch doppelt nachgelegt: 107cm & 70cm





Petri!

Wenn du mitgenommen hast, den kleineren würd ich im ganzen Räuchern, den größeren nur in Filets. Is unglaublich köstlich.
Sollten sie wieder schwimmen, is das auch super |wavey:


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier 2 schöne barsche aus gennep, mit drop schrott und Wurm gefangen...

Der schöne zander hat beim schleppen mit wobbler gebissen...

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach ja, hier:

Letzte Woche hab ich einen schönen barsch haken können!

Beim ausdrillen im flachwasser auf einmal ein schwarm großer barsche, schätze alle auf 40- 45cm ein!
Schnell die Kamera gepackt und beim drillen draufgehalten... 
Der gefangene barsch hatte "nur" knapp 35cm... 

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pano (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Maas-runner94 schrieb:


> Hier 2 schöne barsche aus gennep, mit drop schrott und Wurm gefangen...



Moin,

wie sieht eine Drop Schrott Montage aus, 
wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Maas-runner94 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pano schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht eine Drop Schrott Montage aus,
> wenn ich fragen darf?



Eigentlich genau wie die normale drop shot Montage, aber je nach Führungsart wirds dann meist zu drop Schrott!    

Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dunkelbunt (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern schöne fische:m

bei mir gabs heut nen kleinen stacheligen #h


----------



## dunkelbunt (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so aber jetzt mit foto


----------



## 13Müller (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Maas Runner die kleineren Barsche haben ja ne extrem geniale Zeichnung. ..Petri


----------



## sadako (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einige Fänge der letzten Wochen


----------



## Tino34 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri sadako und allen anderen, wieder sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## buddah (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri - die Brücke  kenn ich doch


----------



## MikeausBautzen (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @all. Tolle Fische dabei !


----------



## MarcoZG (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern in der Mildenitz gefangen , war sehr lecker


----------



## Maas-runner94 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern mit einem Kollege aus nem anderen Forum und einem Anfänger zusammen zur Maas gefahren... 4 fische insgesamt...
Konnte meinen zander PB um 2cm anschrauben!

Für unseren Flussabschnitt sind fische ü 65 wegen viel-knüpplern echt selten geworden...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir war heute Schniepel Tag....

Ein 75er





ein 60er





und ein 70er


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann es sein, dass das Bild vom 70er und 75er exakt das selbe ist? 

Jedenfalls Petri =)


----------



## Fares (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

du siehst immer gleich aus!
Hast du die kamera an ein Stativ angebracht?


----------



## Fares (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jupp. ist der gleiche


----------



## Blechinfettseb (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Bild vom 70er und 75er exakt das selbe ist?
> 
> Jedenfalls Petri =)




Jepp ist das gleiche. Wird sich Tommo vermutlich nur schnell verklickt haben.


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



sadako schrieb:


> Einige Fänge der letzten Wochen



Jo dickes Petri#6#6#6Wieder mal richtig zugeschlagen#h#h


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Bild vom 70er und 75er exakt das selbe ist?
> 
> Jedenfalls Petri =)



Jau sorry, bin durcheinander gekommen. Habs korrigiert.



Fares schrieb:


> du siehst immer gleich aus!
> Hast du die kamera an ein Stativ angebracht?



So ähnlich...|rolleyes


----------



## FranzJosef (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## carpjunkie (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## shafty262 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder ein paar Barsche rausgezuppelt. Zwar nicht die größten aber dafuer schön gefärbt.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute zander nr. 3 auf den für mich neuen Testköder vom Angelshop Goch!   Freut mich absolut, hat direkt nen Stammplatz in meiner Box erobert!


----------



## motocross11 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Wasser in der Elbe Steigt und endlich sind die Zander wieder aktiv[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olli81 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern abend für 2 stunden am vereins weiher gewesen.
4 barsche 20 bis 32cm einen schniepel hecht der im wasser vom haken gelöst wurde.


----------



## kischt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs die nächsten Tage auch wieder paar Fische. Zwar keine schönen Bilder,  aber immerhin welche.


----------



## JohannesF (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kriegt wohl jemand den Hals nicht voll ...


----------



## kischt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von schönen Barschen nie. Schmecken einfach zu gut:g
Wems nicht passt soll wegschauen.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.
Guten Appetit.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jupp.......Petri zu den schönen Fang


----------



## mathei (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ebenfalls petri. schöne barschstrecke


----------



## Norbi (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



JohannesF schrieb:


> Da kriegt wohl jemand den Hals nicht voll ...



Ne Gräte soll Dir im selbigen stecken bleiben.
Den Fängern Dickes Petri:m


----------



## Nevisthebrave (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute bei unmöglichem Hechtwetter. Sonne, Nachmittags und 24 Grad Wasser
knallte dieser wunderschöne 92iger auf meinen geliebten BellyDog. Sonnenstich? 
Mein Sohn Eddie durfte posieren. Anschließend gingen beide wieder baden…


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 
Cooles Bild und sehr schöne Zeichnung


----------



## Kaka (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Ein super Bild. Vor allem ein natürlich aussehendes und keines, bei dem der Fisch durch irgendwelche unnötigen Haltetricks 3 m groß aussieht! Top! #6


----------



## dunkelbunt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöner hecht, sieht aber sehr schmal aus der fisch


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



JohannesF schrieb:


> Da kriegt wohl jemand den Hals nicht voll ...



|good:|good:


----------



## kischt (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|rolleyesarmen:vik:


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pike-Hunter1994 schrieb:


> |good:|good:



Versteht es doch.
Wir sind hier bei "Zeigt eure Fische" und nicht bei "Du darfst nicht, du hast zwei mehr als ich"


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, wenigsten mal wieder etwas als Beifang


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger #6

Wieso werden eigentlich solche Leute, die die Fangmeldungen immer mies machen müssen, nie verwarnt?


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri bieberpelz, schöner köderfisch.


----------



## ameisentattoo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Naja, wenigsten mal wieder etwas als Beifang



Was ist das denn?
Ohne Jacket fehlt doch was [emoji23]


----------



## Schuschek (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Naja, wenigsten mal wieder etwas als Beifang


 
Also ehrlich, ein dünnes Sacko wäre doch angebracht gewesen. 

Petri zum Fisch, ich find es klasse wenn man sich auch über die kleineren freut. Mach weiter so#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich solche Leute, die die Fangmeldungen immer mies machen müssen, nie verwarnt?


Habs bereits im Auge und werde wieder einschreiten, wenn das nicht eingesehen wird...

Dafür gibts auch den Button zum Beiträge melden., weil wir nicht immer alles gleich und zeitnah mitkriegen können....

Klare Ansage:
Solche Kommentare zu Fangmeldungen/Bildern (warum hast Du den mitgenommen/Warum hast Du den nicht mitgenommen etc.) werden hier nicht geduldet.

Bitte zukünftig wieder beachten.

Danke.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?
> Ohne Jacket fehlt doch was [emoji23]



Vielleicht war das der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.
Hab im Finale und Viertelfinale auch irgendwann mein Trikot ausgezogen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das habe ich Ausnahmsweise mal im Auto vergessen... Was in Anbetracht der Böschung (war schon ein Highlight da runter zu kommen) auch nicht falsch war ^^

Nächste Bild, sollte was kommen, dann wieder mit ^^


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, mein erster Angelausflug als Weltmeister war auch gleich ein Erfolg :q 

Heute Nacht gabs nen schönen Zander #6


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri schöner Zander#6.Aber seid wann gehört Bayern zu Deutschland:q?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> .Aber seid wann gehört Bayern zu Deutschland:q?


:q:q:q

Aber auch Petri von mir an Franz wie an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## jvonzun (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich habe heute meine persönliche Seesaibling-Tiefsee-Schlepp-Saison eröffnet!


----------



## Fr33 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Traumhaftes Gewässer!


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer!#6


----------



## JohannesF (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habs bereits im Auge und werde wieder einschreiten, wenn das nicht eingesehen wird...
> 
> Dafür gibts auch den Button zum Beiträge melden., weil wir nicht immer alles gleich und zeitnah mitkriegen können....
> 
> ...


Achja, ich bin ja auch wieder leise.
Ich wünsche dem glücklichen Fänger beim nächsten Mal viel Glück! 
Vielleicht wird der Eimer dann auch voll? [emoji6]


----------



## mathei (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mit ironie wird es nicht besser. 
schöne saiblinge. petri


----------



## Besorger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es ist doch SCHÖÖÖÖN wenn ein Plan Funktioniert   
Gezielte Spinwallis- Check(leider den entgegner verloren)
Gezielte Barsch PB- Check
Gezielte Zander Mutti -Check 
mal das ergebis von 3 wochen Köderbaden


----------



## d0ni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Holla, geile Fische 

Verrätste auch mit was du gezielt auf Waller fischt? 
Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede, tolle Bilder.

Petri für die neuen Bilder, super.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.

Geil, wenn Pläne aufgehen


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für schöne Fische!!!!!
Petri an alle Fänger. Besonders die Zander und Barsche haben es mir angetan. 
Ziehe meinen Hut, Respekt.


----------



## One2 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Schöne Fische - Geile Bilder!!


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



d0ni schrieb:


> Holla, geile Fische
> 
> Verrätste auch mit was du gezielt auf Waller fischt?
> Würde mich auch interessieren


 
Sorry aber bei 3 Wochen kann man m.M.n nu wirklich nicht von gezielt sprechen!

War der Satz jetzt erlaubt?

Trotzdem: Coole Ohrlöcher, richtig tolle Fische und ein dickes Petri!#h


----------



## brauni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri geile Fische!#6
War am we. auch wieder unterwegs bissl Räuber ärgern!|supergri


----------



## Besorger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

warum kann man da nicht vom gezielten spinangeln auf waller reden???ich fische ja nicht nicht 3wochen durchgängig jeden tag. ich wusste sie sind da hab mir 8std genommen am tag und die 2 waller gefangen auf blinker.



DANKE JUNGS


----------



## phirania (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geht doch....
Dickes Petri..#6#6#6
Außdauer lohnt sich-


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Beifang.
In der nähe nen Meter an der Oberfläche noch gesehen, wollte aber nicht beißen. Freue mich aber auch über den kleinen mit der großen Klappe.


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> warum kann man da nicht vom gezielten spinangeln auf waller reden???ich fische ja nicht nicht 3wochen durchgängig jeden tag. ich wusste sie sind da hab mir 8std genommen am tag und die 2 waller gefangen auf blinker.
> 
> 
> 
> DANKE JUNGS



Ich hatte es so verstanden das du 3 Wochen am Stück rumhantiert hast. Quasi ne Urlaubsaktion. 

Nichts für ungut! Es bleiben trotzdem beeindruckende Fische.


----------



## Besorger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wenn man überlegt das ich mit meinem kollegen der barsch guru ist los bin und er sagte wir fangen mal eben deinen barsch PB und ich beim 2. wurf den 49er hatte war es etwas  WOW  aber das waren jetzt die fische der letzden 3 wochen zusammen geführt  den klein kram will ja keiner sehen


----------



## nordbeck (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jaja


----------



## Besorger (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

cool  petri


----------



## motocross11 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latao (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Jaja



Wo haste den schicken erwischt? Holland?


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern Abend eine schöne Hechtmutti mit 90 cm  gefangen auf Real Eel in 30 cm Olive Pearl. 

Grüße und Petri zu den tollen Fängen


----------



## Jamdoumo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

90cm??? Alter Latz sauber fotografiert. Der kommt wie 1,20 rüber!
Petri


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> 90cm??? Alter Latz sauber fotografiert. Der kommt wie 1,20 rüber!
> Petri



Das liegt zum Teil auch an meiner Go Pro


----------



## Besorger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

MOIN MOIN FRÜHSPORT BEENDET leider nur mit doofen selbstauslöser :/


----------



## masterpike (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Was in Schweden so alles auf Gummi steht...|supergri|supergri:m











Reichlich Zander gab es natürlich auch...






Gruß

masterpike


----------



## Besorger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geiler beifang    leicht neidisch bin


----------



## dunkelbunt (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern#6

was ist das denn für ein fisch den masterpike da auf seinen ersten beiden fotos gefangen hat


----------



## shafty262 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Quappe oder nicht?


----------



## inselkandidat (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@dunkelbunt: Hier oben isses ne  Quappe und hinter der Weißwurstgrenze ne Rutte..|supergri 
Petri zum außergewöhnlichen Fang, also fressen die Viecher doch im Sommer!


----------



## Besorger (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

feieraben runde gab nach 5min eine 51er mit kack foto und eine 37er ohne bild


----------



## nordbeck (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri an alle fänger. sind ja coole fische dabei, vor allem die bafo's und die quappe!


----------



## Besorger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Moin


----------



## ameisentattoo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> ...    so mehr bilder wird man hier dieses jahr von mir auch nicht sehen



Jetzt verstehe ich die Bedeutung des Smilies


----------



## Besorger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja  haha kurzer rückfall


----------



## topbiss (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Letzte Woche auf einen oberflächenwobbler gefangen. Mit 70 cm ein schöner hecht wenn man bedenkt dass das Gewässer ein Teich im Wald war.


----------



## motocross11 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag wollte ich auf Zander in der Elbe angeln, aber nach 4 Stunden und nicht einem Biss wechselte ich an ein Wehr um es kurz auf Rapfen zu versuchen. Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen brachialen Biss auf Illex Water Monitor. Ein gut 75 cm länger Rapfen lies sich schnell heran holen, ich wollte grad zur Landung ansetzen, da explodierte der Rapfen und schoss los. Leider hatte ich die Bremse vom Zander angeln noch voll zu. Fazit Schnurbruch[emoji30]. Aber schnell neu montiert und weiter, in den nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden konnte ich noch 19 Rapfen zwischen 55 und 77 cm fangen. Was für ein Hammer Nachmittag[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ameisentattoo (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow!!!
Glückwunsch zum Hammertag!


----------



## dunkelbunt (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> in den nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden konnte ich noch 19 Rapfen zwischen 55 und 77 cm fangen.



19 Rapfen an einem nachmittag WTF!!!!! da kann man nur den hut ziehen dickes petri


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede Fettes Petri. Ich hatte leider noch nicht das Glück einen Rapfen zu fangen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, wirklich Respekt vor so viel Erfolg. Petri


----------



## phirania (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



motocross11 schrieb:


> Am Samstag wollte ich auf Zander in der Elbe angeln, aber nach 4 Stunden und nicht einem Biss wechselte ich an ein Wehr um es kurz auf Rapfen zu versuchen. Der erste Wurf brachte gleich einen brachialen Biss auf Illex Water Monitor. Ein gut 75 cm länger Rapfen lies sich schnell heran holen, ich wollte grad zur Landung ansetzen, da explodierte der Rapfen und schoss los. Leider hatte ich die Bremse vom Zander angeln noch voll zu. Fazit Schnurbruch[emoji30]. Aber schnell neu montiert und weiter, in den nächsten 2 1/2 Stunden konnte ich noch 19 Rapfen zwischen 55 und 77 cm fangen. Was für ein Hammer Nachmittag[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri..#6#6#6
Ich sag ja immer ,wer angeln geht wo Fische sind der fängt auch.|rolleyes


----------



## RayZero (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schniepel-Alarm an der schönen Wertach


----------



## Besorger (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den rapfen geile nummer !

Zuerst halten wir es garnicht aus die Sonne Brennt auf dem Wasser und die Fische haben genau so wenig bock sich zu bewegen wie wir! 

Dann kommt kaum mal wieder Kühleres klima und Heftige regenschauer abgewechselt mit Sonne Regen Sonne Regen und siehe da schon Lohnt sich auch die Mühe NASS BIS AUF DIE SOCKEN zu werden !

Also wurden mal die etwas Tieferenbereiche mit Meinem Swimbait (ich taufte sie:FRIEDA) abgefischt und einfach monoton eingekurbelt UND DANN..... RUMST es in einer tour   und ich konnte sogar meinen PB Hecht fangen. Wo das ältere ehepaar neben uns im Boot etwas Sauer war als der Fisch mir wieder ins Wasser geglitten ist  zumal er auf ihrer Wurfdistanz gebissen hatte !   GEIl diese Brachialen bisse mit langsam geführen Swimbaits


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Rapfen 
Petri Besorger 
Sauber


----------



## mathei (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri all. schöne fische dabei


----------



## Trollhorn (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



topbiss schrieb:


> Letzte Woche auf einen oberflächenwobbler gefangen. Mit 70 cm ein schöner hecht wenn man bedenkt dass das Gewässer ein Teich im Wald war.




Petri! Wunderschöner Fisch!


----------



## d0ni (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nen kleiner auf Popper


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bis auf die Unschärfe im Bereich der Schrift auf dem Blank, gutes Foto :q:q:q

Nee, echt hammer Aufnahme #6

Petri


----------



## d0ni (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke^^ 

das is aber auch so gewollt


----------



## dunkelbunt (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri richtig geiles foto :m#6


----------



## Besorger (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

cooles pic


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



d0ni schrieb:


> Danke^^
> 
> das is aber auch so gewollt



War nur spass


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



d0ni schrieb:


> Hier nen kleiner auf Popper



Beurteile ja nie fotos, aber das ist ja mal der hammer, super foto. Dickes petri.


----------



## zorra (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

..wenn überhaupt kriegt man son Foto einmal im Leben zustande.....Top Foto.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## MikeausBautzen (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri motocross11  zum Rapfennachmittag !!!  Geiles Pic d0ni !!!


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

ich konnte Samstag auf Sonntag Nacht diesen Spitzkopf erwischen ...





Sorry für die schlechte bildquali -,-"....


Greetz 
Toifel


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri, was fürn schlauch. Wie schwer war er denn.


----------



## Toifel (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Dickes petri, was fürn schlauch. Wie schwer war er denn.



leider habe ich nur das Gewicht nach dem ausnehmen. Da kam er dann aber trotzdem noch auf 1,7 kg.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt!
Und Glückwunsch!


----------



## 13Müller (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte Barsche am UL Geschirr (0-5WG Rute) ärgern.  Aber auf den 2er Mepps ging jeden 2. Wurf ein U15 Barsch) Also Rute überfordern umd 4er dran. Bumms Esox. Mit 80 kein großer aber an dem Geschirr schöner Drill und Kompliment an Rolle bzw. Bremse [emoji6]














Hatte leider keine Abhakmatte mit weil es ja nur auf Barsch gehen sollte (Ursprünglich sogar nur Köfi Vorrat auffrischen). Hab ich drauß gelernt [emoji26]


----------



## Besorger (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja auf spinner gehen sie gerne  aber hey hast doch den kescher drunter wenigstens ist besser wie garnix  hast gemacht was du konntes siehs mal so


----------



## 13Müller (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke! Hab die Spinner auch diese Saison wiederentdeckt. Nach meinem High Tech Japan Tackle Wahn der letzten Jahre steht diese Saison unter dem Motto Vielfalt [emoji16]


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Also Rute überfordern umd 4er dran. Bumms Esox. Mit 80 kein großer aber an dem Geschirr schöner Drill und Kompliment an Rolle bzw. Bremse


 
na andere währen froh überhaubt mal nen 80er zu erwischen.....hehe



Glückwunsch


----------



## kischt (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende gab es wieder schöne Barsche. Kaum fällt der Wasserstand wollen sie nicht richtig beißen.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kaum fällt der Wasserstand, nichts los. Das kenn ich etwas anders von unseren Kanal hier. Geht die Schleuse nicht, Toteste Hose wo gibt.
Ach Ja, Glückwunsch zum Aal, solche fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag.
Und auch Glückwunsch zu den größenwahnsinnigen Barschen. 
Ich angele zur zeit fast nur noch mit kleinen Spinnern, weil die Hechte alles was größer ist als sieben Zentimeter verschmähen.


----------



## soadillusion (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder einer


----------



## 13Müller (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Fisch...aber insbedondere vorbildlicher Kescher[emoji106]


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein Feuerwehrschlauch. Petri


----------



## Topic (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern waren wir dank urlaub mal mitten in der woche unterwegs....
ziel waren barsch und hecht und vielleicht einen der wenigen zander in diesen gewässern zu überlisten...

die ersten barsche waren schnell gefangen...alles keine riesen...
hier und da mal einen bis an die 30 cm...

stelle gewechselt..barsche an der wasseroberfläche rauben sehn und nen twitch bait durch gezubbelt...bäm einschlag....riesen wiederstand aber der fisch bewegte sich nicht vom fleck...die bremse fing langsam an zu surren als das surren zum kreischen wurde...der fisch riss etwa 50 meter schnur von der rolle....wir dachten ein riesen hecht hatte sich den kleinen wobbler geschnappt..da wir nur mir fc als vorfach angelten hofften wir das dass vorfach hält....nach etwa 10 minuten drill unter vollspannung...dachten wir uns das dass kein hecht sein kann...wir spekulierten auf einen der wenigen waller in diesem gewässer...kurz darauf sahen wir den fisch zum ersten mal...ein mamorkarpfen den mein kollege vorne am kopf gehakt hatte...gehe nich davon aus das er beißen wollte :q...wir schätzten den fisch so auf 80 bis 90 cm....naja der drill ging weiter...immer wieder langefluchten von 20 bis 30 m....bei dem leichten geschnirr...ne biomaster mit ca 20 gr wg und nem 0,08mm geflecht konnten mein kumpel halt nich wirklich druck aufbauen....nach dem der fisch langsam müde wurde fuhren wir richtung ufer um den fisch zu landen....nach 2-3 weiteren fluchten konnten wir den fisch dann landen....wir waren von der größe beeindruckt....



















der gute hatte 101 cm....der erste fisch von meinem kollegen über 100 cm...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,
ein wirklich toller Fisch, wenn auch kein Raubfisch 

Schöne Bilder


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie verdammt hässlich die einfach sind. Aber ein toller Fang ohne Frage. Petri heil.


----------



## Topic (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja weiß ich ^^ waren hier ja schon öfter karpfen auf köfi usw |supergri

und wüsste wir nicht das die dinger sich wirklich nicht fangen lassen hätte man denken können das er gebissen hat...der eine drilling hing in der oberlippe.... keine ahnung wie mein kumpel das hinbekommen hat


----------



## Besorger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geil die beissen ziemlich selten  meist werden sie durch zufall gehakt  PETRI 

gestern wollte der 60er Barsch immer noch nicht aber hat seine Kleinen Mini Brüder Geschickt und mein Kollege Matthias Melchior konnte 2 Vampiere überzeugen zu beissen


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh prominenter Kollege würd ich sagen. Da kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen 

Petri zu den stacheligen


----------



## Besorger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

japp als er sagte komm wir gehen mal gezielt deinen barsch pb fangen  sond wir los 2 wurf 49cm   auch wenn wir für 2 verschiedene hersteller fischen verstehen wir uns am wasser super und haben die gleiche einstellung   sowas findet man heut zutage leider selten.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab mal ein Video mit ihm gesehen weil er die barschliga gewonnen hat. Kam sympathisch und kompetent rüber. Für wen fischt er mittlerweile?


----------



## Besorger (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hascht a PN


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke


----------



## Promachos (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hab mal ein Video mit ihm gesehen weil er die barschliga gewonnen hat. Kam sympathisch und kompetent rüber. Für wen fischt er mittlerweile?



Steht in der aktuellen F&F: Ich glaube, es war Balzer.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## motocross11 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend noch mal kurz am Wehr vom Samstag gewesen, weil ich wissen wollte ob das nur Zufall war am Samstag. Wehr war leider teilweise geschlossen weshalb das Wasser ziehmlich ruhig war, aber es raubte, also Stickbait montiert und los, aber außer 2 kleiner anfasser nix. Wobbler montiert der 0,5 - 1 m tief lief und Zack es lief ganz ordentlich. 1 Hecht und 3 Rapfen in ner halben Stunde, dazu noch 4 Biss versiebt und 1 Hecht der mir das Vorfach kappte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmayer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hats auch am Wochenende geballert...aber richtig..


----------



## Angelmayer (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier das Bild


----------



## geierle (24. Juli 2014)

Petri an alle Fänger. Echt tolle Fänge bei. Weiter so Leute 

@Angelmayer: Super Fisch den du da gelandet hast. War das dein Zielfisch oder warst du auf was anderes aus?


----------



## bream (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

boardie chris.87 und ich waren gestern abend mal für 3 stündchen am rhein. 

das magere ergebnis: jeder einen barsch. 
aber wenigstens nicht geschneidert


----------



## mathei (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angelmayer schrieb:


> Hier das Bild


wat fürn bursche. petri


----------



## mathei (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bream schrieb:


> boardie chris.87 und ich waren gestern abend mal für 3 stündchen am rhein.
> 
> das magere ergebnis: jeder einen barsch.
> aber wenigstens nicht geschneidert


und auch hier ein petri #t|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Ein paar kriege ich auch wieder zusammen.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri#h


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


>



Super Fisch Petri Heil! Am interessantesten finde ich, dass der Bursche den Köder offenbar bewusst genommen hat. Die U-Boote, die ich bereits fangen konnte, waren alle unregulär gehakt. #6


----------



## Topic (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

denke kaum das er den köder nehmen wollte...auch wenn es so aussieht...gut gehakt würde ich sagen ^^ wäre es woanders gewesen hätten wir ihn am leichten barschgerät wohl kaum bändigen können...


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


> denke kaum das er den köder nehmen wollte...auch wenn es so aussieht...gut gehakt würde ich sagen ^^ wäre es woanders gewesen hätten wir ihn am leichten barschgerät wohl kaum bändigen können...



Peti zu dem schxxxx Fisch. 
Wie groß ist denn das Gewässer wo Du ihn gefangen hast und gibt es da viele von? Nicht das es euch noch wie uns geht.


----------



## Topic (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der see ist etwa 60 ha groß....und ja ....es sind ein "paar" drin...letzten sommer konnten wir in dem einen abschnitt ca 50 fische in sichtweite zählen(alles auch wirklich große fische) ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele da drin sind...


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

den Barsch wollten wir zügig wieder freilassen, daher ist das Foto nicht so gut gelungen...


----------



## One2 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Schönes Tier! 40cm ungefähr? 


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



One2 schrieb:


> Petri! Schönes Tier! 40cm ungefähr?
> 
> 
> Mobil gesendet



danke, der hat 51cm


----------



## Fragezeichen (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



One2 schrieb:


> Petri! Schönes Tier! 40cm ungefähr?



Ich rate eher 50(+), wenn die Jungs nicht sehr dünne Finger haben, aber ist auch ein komischer Winkel...klärt uns auf. 

Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Fisch.

(Seltsam, die Antwort war schon vor meinem Post da? Wurde mir nicht angezeigt oder ich hab Rühreigehirn heute)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal endlich wieder ein etwas grösserer.
103 cm


----------



## kischt (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs unter anderem diese große Raubauge von 32 cm:m


----------



## Teichbubi (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Ich rate eher 50(+), wenn die Jungs nicht sehr dünne Finger haben, aber ist auch ein komischer Winkel...klärt uns auf.
> 
> Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr schöner Fisch.
> 
> (Seltsam, die Antwort war schon vor meinem Post da? Wurde mir nicht angezeigt oder ich hab Rühreigehirn heute)



Der Winkel kam zustande, da der Kameramann die Stacheln aufgestellt hat und direkt vor dem Fisch stand...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch mal zwei Nachzügler von heute abend. 
112 cm und 80 cm


----------



## motocross11 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern! War wieder zum Rapfen angeln. Es war schon 20 Uhr als ich ankam und es waren keine raubenden Rapfen zu sehen. Aber trotzdem die Wobblerpalette durch probiert, aber kein zupfer. Bevor du nach Haus fährst dacht ich mir kurz noch an ein anderes Wehr um mal zu schauen wie es da so aussieht. Angekommen, da sah ich es die Rapfen waren hier voll in fahrt also los. Aber es kamen keine Attacken. Ich hab wieder alle wobbler probiert aber nix. Dann aus Verzweifelung einen Mini Spinner mit nem kleinen Gummifisch dran montiert, das Ding war winzig und ich konnte es mit der Rute grad so 10 m werfen. Aber das war anscheinend der richtige Köder sofort gab es Attacken und ich konnte dann noch 4 Rapfen landen. Den einen musste ich leider entnehmen, da er den Spinner so dermaßen tief drin hatte das ich ihn nicht Blutfrei raus bekam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zwei Nachzügler von heute abend.
> 112 cm und 80 cm



Top Petri schöne Fische#6#6#6


----------



## magic.j (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi,

Gestern Nacht eine große Überraschung.Eine Quappe mit 57cm,meine erste.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs...
Ich habe auch mal wieder 2
ein 70er Hecht





Und ein 78er Zander


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie schafft ihr es so viele und große Bilder in einem Beitrag zu posten?
Ich bekomme mit Handy oder iPad nur eins geladen oder am Pc 3 kleine.


----------



## 13Müller (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also mit der tapatalk app geht das sehr gut. ..musst halt nur im wlan sein. Von unterwegs ists schwieriger


----------



## Toifel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lade die Bilder über einen fremdanbieter hoch. So kannst du die Größe selbst wählen und die Anzahl natürlich auch.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wie geht das dann?

Gerne pn


----------



## Toifel (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast ne pn. 

Gruß


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen Dank. Hat super funktioniert. Nun muss ich nur noch eine etwas kleinere Form nutzen das nächste mal.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch mal 6 von heute..




72 cm





78cm





82 cm





60cm






65 cm






90 cm


----------



## Fuschus (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow unglaublich dickes Petri...


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tommi du bist raus!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Tommi du bist raus!



Ich habe noch zwei Wochen Urlaub....|supergri


----------



## 13Müller (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich unglaublich Tommi!! Von dir würde ich mich gerne mal guiden lassen[emoji6]...Fettes Petri zu den schönen Fischen. Bin gespannt was die nächsten 2 Wochen noch so kommt[emoji3]


----------



## One2 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da kann ich mich 13Müller nur anschließen! Hammer! Dickes Petri!


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also meide ich diesen Fred für 2 Wochen... Danke Tommi ;-p


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi, das ist schon beeindruckend was du da raus ziehst, Glückwunsch.


(Gleichzeitig aber auch deprimierend, wenn man selbst Wochenlang nichts fängt)


----------



## Besorger (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

tommi nehm funi doch mal mit  dann fängt die auch mal was  petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Jungs 


Besorger schrieb:


> tommi nehm funi doch mal mit  dann fängt die auch mal was  petri


Funi kommt nächsten WE


----------



## brauni (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen! 
Ich war am we. mal mit Oberflächenködern unterwegs u. gleich beim 1. Wurf explodierte die Wasseroberfläche u. es kam u.a. dieser schöne 74er zum Vorschein!


----------



## den#777 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern #6,

  vorletzten Montag war ich wieder mal, waren es nur kleine aber feine…


----------



## Hezaru (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toll was hier gefangen wird, Petri..
ich finde bei Tommi wirkt das Lächeln bei unter Neunzig schon etwas verkrampft|supergri
Aber:
Besonders Toll finde ich ist die Quappe von Magic.j mitten im Juli#6
Meine letzte mit 61 cm hab ich Mitte April gefangen, später mal an gleicher Stelle nen Wels mit ca.80cm verloren.
@Magic.j
Hau doch mal paar Infos raus mit Wann,Wo, Wie|kopfkrat

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## telron (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Barsch seit ich letztes Jahr mit dem Angeln wieder angefangen habe. War im Urlaub an der Ostsee und hab dort an einen kleinen Teich gefischt. Posenmontage + Dendro als Köder. Gab danach noch n paar mehr bei einer Größe zwischen 10 und 25cm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Party hart ... und so


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger einiger echter Traumfische bzw. geiler Fischstrecken!!! Echt klasse, was hier gefangen wird! #6

Ich hab' auch endlich wieder einen vorzeigbaren Fang machen können! Ü60 Fische sind bei uns momentan nicht leicht zu ergattern und die vielen Schniepel sind kein Foto wert...

65er


----------



## 13Müller (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bieberpelz wo ist das Jackett? ? Bin leicht enttäuscht[emoji16]


----------



## Blechinfettseb (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Bieberpelz wo ist das Jackett? ? Bin leicht enttäuscht[emoji16]



Der lässt ich in letzter Zeit ganz schön gehen...... |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Party hart ... und so




Ist das jetzt Sarkasmus?


----------



## RayZero (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri an die Fänger einiger echter Traumfische bzw. geiler Fischstrecken!!! Echt klasse, was hier gefangen wird! #6
> 
> Ich hab' auch endlich wieder einen vorzeigbaren Fang machen können! Ü60 Fische sind bei uns momentan nicht leicht zu ergattern und die vielen Schniepel sind kein Foto wert...
> 
> 65er



Sehr schöner Zander!

Am Sixpack musst du aber noch arbeiten #h :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @Raubfischfreak84



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Sarkasmus?


Es musste Text zum Beitrag, also etwas ohne Bedeutung eingefügt.


----------



## nordbeck (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ach so ich hätte fast gedacht du bist mit deinem Fang unzufrieden. Dann Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein, auf keinen Fall. War ein schöner Beifang und ein schöner Fisch. Und da mir die aufgestellte Rückenflosse gut gefallen hat, habe ich es einfach mal gepostet.

Ich freue mich auch über kleine Fische, in dem Falle 25cm.


----------



## Besorger (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was alles so zwischen den zandern rum schleimt interessant  es gab einen guten einschlag


----------



## Surf (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hübsch!  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Zander!
> 
> Am Sixpack musst du aber noch arbeiten #h :m




 Danke, ich werde es mir ausrichten!!! 
 Ist im übrigen ein Eightpack mit fließenden Übergängen :q:q


----------



## Bela B. (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Gestern ging es nach sehr langer langer Angelpause zum Spinnangeln.Ich war in Sachsen Anhalt an der Elbe unterwegs.
Dabei konnte ich zwei Hechte von 83cm und 67cm landen.

Bela B.


----------



## d0ni (31. Juli 2014)

Geile Hechte,

ich hab heut nur n Hecht, n Barsch und den Rapfen. Aber schön mitn Schlauchi rumgedüst


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es Barsch




48 cm


----------



## Cocu (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die hier gelten doch wohl auch als Raubfische, oder?

Gefangen östlich von Lübeck, aber noch vor Boltenhagen, vom Boot aus!


----------



## dunkelbunt (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Cocu schrieb:


> Die hier gelten doch wohl auch als Raubfische, oder?
> 
> Gefangen östlich von Lübeck, aber noch vor Boltenhagen, vom Boot aus!



warum sollten die keine räuber sein|kopfkrat


----------



## Cocu (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dunkelbunt schrieb:


> warum sollten die keine räuber sein|kopfkrat



Ganz so ernst war die Frage nicht gemeint. 
Auf den letzten (und auch ersten) paar Seiten sind aber - wenn ich da nichts übersehen habe - fast nur Süßwasserräuber zu sehen.

Obwohl ... so verrückt, wie die Dorsche hier zur Zeit mit leerem Magen vor der MV-Küste stellenweise stehen, würden einige von denen wohl auch auf ein Salatblatt mit Drilling beißen. |supergri


----------



## soadillusion (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder ein kleiner 45er...mehr geht wohl bei uns zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die SÜßESTE ÜBERRASCHUNG die man beim Aalangeln haben kann * . * 

 C&R


----------



## 13Müller (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Besorger: Jetzt jede Nacht auf Waller unterwegs ? [emoji6]...Petri!!!


----------



## Besorger (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nein die beiden waller waren diesmal beifang  eig wollte ich eine schlange haben   aber gegen nen waller hab ich absolut nix


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen.
Ich war auch auf Schlangen. Waller gibts hier zum Glück  nicht.









Gruß#h


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sind mal ein paar amtliche Aale und eine kleine Python - Respekt und Petri! Ich werds Morgen oder Sonntag Nacht mal probieren.


----------



## phirania (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> Die SÜßESTE ÜBERRASCHUNG die man beim Aalangeln haben kann * . *
> 
> C&R



Na Petri
Von Lütten hatte ich letzte Zeit auch schon 3.
Die gehen im Moment auf Alles,Made wie Wurm und Fisch.....


----------



## geierle (1. August 2014)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen. Ich war auch auf Schlangen. Waller gibts hier zum Glück  nicht.  Gruß#h



Was für Granaten. Respekt und dickes Petri zu den tollen Aalen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein lieber Schwan - halt dick wie ne Bierflasche - klasse!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es wieder Barsche




38 cm




40 cm




49 cm


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

49cm auf Spinnerbait! Respekt - schöner Fang! Petri Heil


----------



## 13Müller (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht mir sehr nach Kentaka aus?? Petri zu den Barsch-Bomben!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Sieht mir sehr nach Kentaka aus?? !


Nö, Perch Blade :m
Eigene Produktion


----------



## Gruschan (1. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Live von der Talsperre Pöhl  PS Foto ist am Bungalow aufgenommen. 54cm


----------



## geierle (2. August 2014)

Gruschan schrieb:


> Live von der Talsperre Pöhl  PS Foto ist am Bungalow aufgenommen. 54cm



Schöner Aal. Und schöne Grüße ins Vogtland. Komme ursprünglich aus plauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Juli:*
motocross11


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## zokker (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Gruschan schrieb:


> Live von der Talsperre Pöhl  PS Foto ist am Bungalow aufgenommen. 54cm


Petri Gruschan, sehr schönes Foto. Beim nächsten mal noch den kleinen Finger abspreizen, dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 35er Barsch von Sohn Timo





und ein 90er Hecht von mir.


----------



## 13Müller (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo du Urlaub machst muss ich auchmal hin...Holland? ?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Wo du Urlaub machst muss ich auchmal hin...Holland? ?



Ja Holland


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich saß Gestern mit der Freundin auf Aal ... außer 2 Schnürsenkeln und einer "Kaulquappe" (=Wels unter 30cm) gabs noch diese beiden Moppel als Beifang für die Räuchertonne.
Beide knapp 70cm.
#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dem Frosch, der aus den Dingern entsteht möchte ich nicht begegnen.


----------



## topbiss (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist ja eigentlich keine Leistung am Forellensee aber für 3std. puff fand ich das Ergebnis ganz gut zumal bei den anderen Forellenseeanhängern bei 3 Stück Ende angesagt war. Köder waren ausschließlich Bienenmaden.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@topbiss: Petri- aber poste es dich besser beim nächsten Mal im Thread "Angeltag am Forellensee"- da passts besser! 

Nur fyi!


----------



## n1c0 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



topbiss schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich keine Leistung am Forellensee


Du sagst es 

Gehört nun wirklich nicht hier hin aber trotzdem guten Appetit |asmil:


----------



## Erdmännchen (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Du sagst es
> 
> Gehört nun wirklich nicht hier hin aber trotzdem guten Appetit |asmil:


Sehr schön wie ein Forellensee immer verallgemeinert wird  Es wird immer so getan, als würde man an jedem Forellensee automatisch gleich Massenfänge verzeichnen können, dabei gibt es nicht wenige Seen, bei denen es schon einen sehr guten Tag bedarft, wenn man mit 3-4 Forellen am Ende dasteht. 
Da gibt es wesentlich einfacherer Angelei, bspw. wenn man mit dem Boot unter dem Möwenschwarm den Barschen nachstellt, aber keiner würde deshalb behaupten, dies würde hier nicht hingehören. #c
Petri topbiss!


----------



## 13Müller (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin bei Erdmännchen! Wenn sich jemand bewogen fühlt hier Forellen einzustellen ist das so. Also Petri


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Raubfisch ist Raubfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So isses, passt schon hierher.
Glückwunsch zu den Forellen.........


----------



## topbiss (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Danke! Bin noch nicht so lange hier, deshalb habe ich keine "Forellengalerie" gefunden sonst hätte ich die Bilder auch lieber dort rein gepackt aber naja... nächstes mal teste ich mal die SuFu 

Grüße


----------



## motocross11 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. War Freitag kurz los und wollte eigentlich mal wieder die Zander ärgern, aber es Biss nur ein ca. 60er Rapfen und ein 78er Hecht.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schon ärgerlich, wenn der Zielfisch nicht beißen will  Petri!


----------



## motocross11 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[emoji16], ja ich bin auch ganz schön gefrustet nach Haus gefahren[emoji23]


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag hats auch mal wieder gerumpelt  90 cm Hechtdame auf Real Eel.


----------



## RayZero (4. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kleiner Barsch am Wochenende hat mich vor dem Schneidern bewart. Ansonsten ging garnichts an der Wertach, außer eine Millionen Hänger ...


----------



## Jiggonaut (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also, weil es mein erster im Rhein war, hier mal ein 70er Rapfen, der gestern auf den Zandergummi eingestiegen ist. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## Flymen (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 43,5-er Barsch...mit 'nem Chubby von der Steinpackung geplückt


----------



## phirania (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle Fänger...


----------



## stinkepeet (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren Fischen. Hier ein paar von mir aus 2014


----------



## MarcusS. (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Kamerad wollt sich doch glatt mein Barsch einverleiben


----------



## stinkepeet (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Blubb


----------



## 13Müller (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern! Sehr schöner lip grip flymen! Stinkepeet zu deinem ersten Post würden mich mal die Maße interessieren [emoji106]


----------



## Bieroholiker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nich der größte und auch nicht der schönste. aber mein erster barsch auf gummi und der erste fisch am neuen gewässer:vik:
hoffe damit ist der durchbruch geschafft


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieroholiker schrieb:


> nich der größte und auch nicht der schönste. aber mein erster barsch auf gummi und der erste fisch am neuen gewässer:vik:
> hoffe damit ist der durchbruch geschafft


da sag ich mal petri. und die rückenflosse ist schön aufgestellt.
ich finde es schön. danke |wavey:


----------



## MarcusS. (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal nen 70'er  .  1,9kg


----------



## Don-Machmut (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ MarcusS. 

petri #h  der ist aber ganz schön mager 

ich glaube ich bin verwöhnt vom bodden |kopfkrat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schönes Tier.
Aber auch für den Fluss wäre der mager.


----------



## stinkepeet (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern! Sehr schöner lip grip flymen! Stinkepeet zu deinem ersten Post würden mich mal die Maße interessieren [emoji106]




 		 			 			 			Dank dir. Zander hatten 80 cm und 4kilo noch was und den Rapfen hab ich leider nicht gemessen.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



stinkepeet schrieb:


> Dank dir. Zander hatten 80 cm und 4kilo noch was und den Rapfen hab ich leider nicht gemessen.



Schon beachtlich, dass n Zetti um die 80 knapp 5 Kilo wiegt und n Meter ca. das doppelte.



Petri allen Fängern


----------



## phirania (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schon beachtlich, dass n Zetti um die 80 knapp 5 Kilo wiegt und n Meter ca. das doppelte.
> 
> 
> 
> Petri allen Fängern



Der war bestimmt auf Diät....:q


----------



## nordbeck (6. August 2014)

Don-Machmut schrieb:


> @ MarcusS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Find es gar nicht so extrem. Guckt euch den Fisch aus dem Video hier im ab an, hatte auch nur 6 Kilo bei 97 cm und ordentlicher Plautze. 

Fische aus Flüssen, Bodden und freiwasser sind einfach allgemein massiver und schwerer da muskulöser. Sieht man dann an den dicken Rücken und der dicken Schwarzwurzel. 

Der Fisch hier ist zwar nicht dick, aber auch keine fritte, da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen.

Achso hinzu kommt bei vielen gemeldeten Fischen auch beschiss/Unvermögen beim wiegen. Wenn ich mir zB son Experten Team ansehe welche sich dem köfi Hechten verschrieben haben. Die haben einige Fische erwischt die ich auch hatte nur wogen die bei denen immer 1-2 Kilo mehr 




Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri, schönes Tier.
> Aber auch für den Fluss wäre der mager.




Sagt der Experte.
Nicht dick ok, mager? Sicher nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

43cm und 1,2kg auf Crankbait


----------



## Fares (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *Bieberpelz* 

 
_Petri, schönes Tier.
Aber auch für den Fluss wäre der mager._


Sagt der Experte.
Nicht dick ok, mager? Sicher nicht


Recht hast du!



Mensch Bieberpelz, extrem anfällig gegenüber kritischen Bemerkungen?!?!?!
Was ist da los?
Wieder nix gefangen?


----------



## Trollhorn (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sagt der Experte.
> Nicht dick ok, mager? Sicher nicht.



Ab wann ist ein Hecht denn überhaupt mager? Denke das ist Definitionssache aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus. Hab zumindest selten nen dünneren gefangen.

Statt deinem erhabenen Spruch könntest du ja auch einfach erklären warum du anderer Meinung bist...nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

cool bleiben, persönliche Anmachen vermeiden.
Danke.


----------



## nordbeck (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Ab wann ist ein Hecht denn überhaupt mager? Denke das ist Definitionssache aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus. Hab zumindest selten nen dünneren gefangen.
> 
> Statt deinem erhabenen Spruch könntest du ja auch einfach erklären warum du anderer Meinung bist...nur ein gut gemeinter Ratschlag.




Hab ich doch mit dem Verweis auf Muskulatur etc. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Hechte wie man weiß in Winter vor dem Laichen einiges an Gewicht zulegen. Der Fisch wiegt dann deutlich über zwei Kilo. Ist doch ok für die Größe und nicht mager wie hier behauptet.


----------



## Cassijas (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es hat auch mal wieder gehechtet. Hab heute noch eine stunde zeit gehabt um meine neuen Gufis auszuführen (Flash j Shad). Nach ein Paar würfen konnte ich ein 70er landen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Es gab noch ein paar beherzte Attacken von kleinen Barschen sonst nichts wildes. Auf Grund von leichtem Hochwasser und viel kraut habe ich mir erst gar keine Hoffnung gemacht.


----------



## Trollhorn (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hab ich doch mit dem Verweis auf Muskulatur etc. Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Hechte wie man weiß in Winter vor dem Laichen einiges an Gewicht zulegen. Der Fisch wiegt dann deutlich über zwei Kilo. Ist doch ok für die Größe und nicht mager wie hier behauptet.



Jupp hast recht, hatte den Beitrag schon wieder verdrängt. Der Spruch muß ja trotzdem nicht sein - Streitgespräche gehen ja auch ohne sowas. |wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Cassijas schrieb:


> Es hat auch mal wieder gehechtet. Hab heute noch eine stunde zeit gehabt um meine neuen Gufis auszuführen (Flash j Shad). Nach ein Paar würfen konnte ich ein 70er landen.
> Es gab noch ein paar beherzte Attacken von kleinen Barschen sonst nichts wildes. Auf Grund von leichtem Hochwasser und viel kraut habe ich mir erst gar keine Hoffnung gemacht.




Petri! Jetzt wär das Gewicht interessant


----------



## Trollhorn (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri! Jetzt wär das Gewicht interessant



würde mich jetzt auch interessieren!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @Cassijas, schönes Exemplar :m
Kommt oft unverhofft 

@Off Topic: 
Ich würde mir einfach nur wünschen, würden diese unnötigen Seitenhiebe zwei Personen mir gegenüber sein gelassen werden. Ich hatte nur dem Vorposter von mir zugestimmt und damit gemeint, das der Hecht, unabhängig vom Gewässer, relativ dünn ist. Mager war für mich das selbe wie dünn. Und das war in keinster Weise negativ gemeint.
Schade, hemmt gerade ein wenig meine freude #c


----------



## Cassijas (6. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja es war so. Als ich in Art gerecht töten wollte um ihn zum Verzehr mitzunehmen. Ist mit eine Fliege in den Mund geflogen. Im Eifer des Gefechts wurde ich von einer Biene und Bremse attackiert. Als wüssten sie was ich ihrem Kollegen antun wollte. Beim ganzen rumgefuchtelt ist der Hecht wieder ins Wasser gegleitet. 
Sowas ist mir ECHT noch nie passiert :'-( 


War gut genährt und hat kaum Anstalten gemacht beim drill. Erst kurz vorm Kescher musste er nochmal zeigen was er kann. An der leichte Rute machen solche Hechte richtig Spaß.


----------



## Pippa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur dem Vorposter von mir zugestimmt und damit gemeint, das der Hecht, unabhängig vom Gewässer, relativ dünn ist. Mager war für mich das selbe wie dünn. Und das war in keinster Weise negativ gemeint.
> Schade, hemmt gerade ein wenig meine freude #c



Lass dich doch nicht von den "Experten" anpelzen!
Dass der Hecht Veganer, krank oder "Unterdrückter an einem Esox-Spot" sein muss, sieht doch jeder. Insbesondere zur momentanen Jungfisch-Überflusszeit und nach dem milden Winter ist dieser Anblick schon ungewöhnlich. Der Hecht ist außergewöhnlich mager / dünn / was auch immer. 

Trotzdem natürlich Petri zum Fang! 
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass du niemals in die insektischen Schwulitäten des Vorposters kommen mögest.


----------



## dunkelbunt (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was für eine disskusion um nen hecht der halt mal topmodel werden wollte 
|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hat ja jemand n fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.
Dickes Petri Bieberpelz


----------



## MarcusS. (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man man da hat mein Hecht ja was angerichtet.  ja auf dem Bild wo ich ihn halte sieht er echt mager aus aber ich denke das liegt auch am Winkel da er eigentlich recht gut genährt war. Kein moppel aber auch keine Grete hier mal noch nen anderes Bild zum Beweis


----------



## looki (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander wollten nicht. Also Elbhechte ärgern. Einmal nicht gemessen, ca 90cm und einmal 116cm. Zwei weitere ohne Foto. Guter Tag gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch, tolle Hechte..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn, was für Brocken. Petri zu den tollen Exemplaren


----------



## Gruschan (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich schöne Fänge @ all! Ich kann wieder ein 62cm Aal von gestern Abend vorzeigen. Ich hab den Tauwurm mit Knoblauch "eingerieben" und unglaublich viel bisse bekommen. Wird heut Abend wieder versucht


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gibt es im Moment nur Kleinzeug.
Alles so von 60 bis 80 cm


----------



## löwa (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pamparam,

neues Gewässer, neues Glück :vik:

Ptri an andere schöne fänge!!!


----------



## Fury87 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Letzten 2 Spinntouren, es gab 6   Hechte bis ca. 60cm (Darunter auch ein Seltener Kanal-Hecht!) 5 Zander  bis 50cm, etliche Barsche bis ca. 30cm und  ein paar döbel bis knapp  50cm!


----------



## 13Müller (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tobi, das letzte Bild vom Zander ist der Knaller!


----------



## pike-81 (8. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Tolle Fotos Fury87.
@looki: Schöne Hechte. Petri Heil! Gibt es da auch'ne kleine Story zu, oder nähere Angaben (Köder, Vorfach).
Ist ja echt' Ding, daß zwischen den ganzen kleinen Zettis so eine Mutti ihr Unwesen treibt. 
@Lowa: Das zweite Bild vom Barsch ist zwar nicht wirklich ästhetisch, dafür aber umso aufschlußreicher. Dürfte auch den"chef" interessieren. 
Petri


----------



## looki (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Tolle Fotos Fury87.
> @looki: Schöne Hechte. Petri Heil! Gibt es da auch'ne kleine Story zu, oder nähere Angaben (Köder, Vorfach).
> Ist ja echt' Ding, daß zwischen den ganzen kleinen Zettis so eine Mutti ihr Unwesen treibt.
> ...



Wenn die Zander nicht wollen, funktioniert Hechtangeln im Fluss genauso wie im See. Stahl/Titanvorfach, großer Köder, Mittelwasser. In diesem Fall nen 30er Savagegear Realeel.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*







102 cm


----------



## Köfi83 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich auch mal|supergri
Gestern Abend kurz mit nem Kollegen mit der Spinne los.
Er einen 65 Hecht ich nur Barsche bis knapp an die 30cm.

Dann 21:30 Biss beim Zander jiggen. Anschlag, dachte es wäre ein Hänger und zog mehr. Plötzlich wurde der Hänger lebendig.
Resultat nach ca. 10min drill. Waller mit 1,05m.

Hätte nie geacht das ich überhaupt mal einen fange und dann noch die Metermarke geknackt|supergri

Gruß Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch - tolle Bilder, tolle Fänge!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder richtig tolle Bilder und fische dabei, klasse.

Petri und Glückwunsch


----------



## jvonzun (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Silber aus Kroatien!


----------



## 13Müller (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri für die super Fänge! Thomas hat sein Profilbild geändert - unfassbar! [emoji6]


----------



## nordbeck (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jvonzun, Hammer!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@jvonzun:
Super und Neid ;-)))


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ jvonzun: Petri, wie immer geile Bilder ..

Ich konnte kurz vor dem Regen nocht zwei zum Fototermin überreden.
95 cm




 und 88 cm


----------



## topbiss (10. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Tommi! Sehr geile Hechte.

Ich könnte gestern in Holland einen 40ger Barsch verhaften. Gebissen hat er auf einen Spinner.






LG


----------



## jvonzun (10. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder zu den Tuna-Fotos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFb4dMTMn8I


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri zum Thun!


----------



## 13Müller (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder die 40 geknackt. ..


----------



## Jörck (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und einer aus dem Main:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Barsche, Glückwunsch!


----------



## phirania (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle Fänger...#6#6#6


----------



## Tobi92 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Während des jährlichen Zeltlagers für unsere Vereinsjugend konnte ich diesen prächtigen Zander am Main-Donau-Kanal bei Riedenburg mit einem Gummifisch zum beißen überreden 
Mit 73cm und 3,7kg machte er den verdienten ersten Platz 






Nebenbei stießen wir bei einem kleinen Spaziergang auf dieses Atemberaubende Örtchen, 
einer Quelle mit einem einsamen Bewohner 






MfG Tobi


----------



## Taxidermist (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum guten Zander!



> mit einem einsamen Bewohner



ein Bachsaibling, wenn ich die weißen Flossenkanten richtig deute!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Quellenfoto ist ja geil - danke fürs einstellen.
Und Glückwunsch zum Zander..


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammergeiles Bild Tobi! #6

Und Petri zum Zander!


----------



## Schugga (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Nebenbei stießen wir bei einem kleinen Spaziergang auf dieses Atemberaubende Örtchen,
> einer Quelle mit einem einsamen Bewohner
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eindeutig ein Hai! |supergri

Schöner Zander und schöne Fotos! #6


----------



## Tobi92 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Glückwünsche 
Jap war ein Bachsaibling der da unbekümmert seine Runden drehte


----------



## donak (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tobi92: Echt idyllisch, das Bild der Quelle. Petri zum Zander.


----------



## xaru (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch allen, hammer schöne Fische dabei #6

Ist zwar schon drei Wochen her aber lieber 
spät als nie mein neuer Barsch PB :vik:


----------



## jvonzun (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

habe es endlich wieder einmal an den Bach geschafft!`


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von den Hechten die letzten beiden Tagen konnte ich keine Fotos machen.
Dieser kleine Freund hat allerdings in letzter Sekunde noch zugeschnappt.
(läuft momentan  )


----------



## 13Müller (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da ist auch das Jackett wieder. PETRI Bieberpelz


----------



## feederbrassen (12. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Typisch Barsch.|supergri Das Großmaul.
Momentan fange ich auf Dropshotmontage viele die so groß sind wie der Köder selbst.
Heute habe ich aufgerüstet : von 3 auf 5 inch ,mal sehen ob die Barsche auch jetzt grösser werden.


----------



## Dxnschx (13. August 2014)

Mega!



6 cm groß


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:q:q:q größenwahn|kopfkrat


----------



## Jiggonaut (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



dunkelbunt schrieb:


> :q:q:q größenwahn|kopfkrat



*lach* passiert mir ständig. Die Viecher sind z. T. kleiner als der Gummi|supergri


----------



## buddah (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wie immer sehr schöne Bilder!! 

@Bieberpelz: die Faust find ich gut!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Silber aus Kroatien!



Erstmal Chapeau zum großen Fisch! 
Leider schwingt auch hier (wie bei Lachs auf meinem Profilbild!) der bittere Beigeschmack der Roten Liste mit. Ich denke wir Angler sollten mit gutem Beispiel vorran gehen und keine gefährdeten Arten mehr aus dem Wasser ziehen. 
Sorry das ich hier die Buh-Mann-Rolle einnehmen musste, hat ja sonst keiner getan...


----------



## motocross11 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!!! Da die Zander grad irgendwie nicht wollen, hab ich mich mit der UL Ausrüstung und nem Illex Chubby an ein kleines Flüsschen "Tanger" bei uns in der Stadt begeben. Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Barsche zuppeln und den Abend genießen. Allerdings kam es etwas anders, ich konnte zwar in den anderthalb Stunden die ich zum angeln hatte 15 Barsche bis 25 cm fangen aber die Beifänge haben mich dann doch etwas erstaunt. Es gab 1 ca. 40er Hecht, 1 45er Aland, 1 ca. 30er Döbel und 1 70er Rapfen. Das alles auf einer Länge von 200 m in einem vielleicht 5m breiten und max 50cm tiefen Flüsschen. Ich fands richtig geil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bild vom Rapfen lad ich heut Abend hoch, Hecht und Aland sind leider vorm Foto wieder ins Wasser gehüpft[emoji16]


----------



## jvonzun (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Thunfischbestand in der Adria hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr erholt und solange man in einem grossen Meer mit einem kleinen Haken regelmässig Fische ans Band bekommt, denke ich, dass es genug drin hat. Dass die Sportfischer auf den Bestand einen grossen Einfluss haben, glaube ich nicht. Da muss man eher bei den Netzfischern genauer hinschauen. Ohne Lizenz gilt in Kroatien sowieso striktes C+R und es wird regelmässig kontrolliert und diese Lizenz besitzt kaum jemand.

 Ich kann deine Einstellung nachvollziehen, hoffe einfach, dass DU noch nie Thunfisch gegessen hast, denn die wurden alle mit Netzen geholt oder in Zuchten qualvoll gehalten!?!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Jon

Fettes Petri zum Thun!






PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Leider schwingt auch hier (wie bei Lachs auf meinem Profilbild!) der bittere Beigeschmack der Roten Liste mit. Ich denke wir Angler sollten mit gutem Beispiel vorran gehen und keine gefährdeten Arten mehr aus dem Wasser ziehen.
> 
> Du gehst sicher mit gutem Beispiel voran, und fischst auch nicht mehr auf Hecht!
> 
> ...



Frag dich mal, warum...



edit:

Was hat es denn mit dieser Lizenz auf sich, ich dachte, ein Thun pro Tag und Boot wäre frei?


----------



## mathei (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Der Thunfischbestand in der Adria hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr erholt und solange man in einem grossen Meer mit einem kleinen Haken regelmässig Fische ans Band bekommt, denke ich, dass es genug drin hat. Dass die Sportfischer auf den Bestand einen grossen Einfluss haben, glaube ich nicht. Da muss man eher bei den Netzfischern genauer hinschauen. Ohne Lizenz gilt in Kroatien sowieso striktes C+R und es wird regelmässig kontrolliert und diese Lizenz besitzt kaum jemand.
> 
> Ich kann deine Einstellung nachvollziehen, hoffe einfach, dass DU noch nie Thunfisch gegessen hast, denn die wurden alle mit Netzen geholt oder in Zuchten qualvoll gehalten!?!



gute antwort und petri zum tun


----------



## Hezaru (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle und schöne Bilder die ihr da macht#6

jvonzun
Hab das Vid gesehen, geil!
Haben Multis keine Bremse oder waren die kaputt?:q
Sieht aus als ob ihr mit offenen Bremsen fischt:q


----------



## 13Müller (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nennst du Multis? Ich nenn das Wäschetrommeln. Aber wirklich geiles Video und geiles Fischen.[emoji6]


----------



## jvonzun (13. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit dieser Lizenz auf sich, ich dachte, ein Thun pro Tag und Boot wäre frei?



Es braucht eine Lizenz, um Thunfische zu entnehmen, angeblich sei das für ganz Kroatien auf 12 Tonnen beschränkt, unser Guide hat davon eine Tonne, somit darf fast niemand etwas mitnehmen. Noch bis vor kurzem war es nicht beschränkt.
Natürlich wird auch schwarz entnommen und angeblich sind das auch Touris, die ihre Boote mitnehmen oder immer vor Ort stationiert haben.
Bei den Amberjacks wurde eine Fanglimite von einem Exemplar pro Tag festgelegt, dort sinken die Fangzahlen jedoch rapide. Diese Infos habe ich von unserem Guide, das ist also alles ohne Gewähr!

 Die Bremsen der Wäschetrommeln waren ordentlich zu, die Fische gehen aber wie verrückt ab!


----------



## pilker89 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mein erster Hecht beim schleppen auf der Bigge. Gebissen auf einen kleinen Löffel in knapp 7 Metern tiefe.
Hat mit seinen 66cm  einen guten Kampf geliefert


----------



## motocross11 (14. August 2014)

Gestern Abend war ich mit nem Kumpel noch mit UL an unserem kleinen Flüsschen. Ein paar halbstarke Barsche gab es und für meinen Kumpel seinen neuen PB Barsch 33cm. Später dann noch bei Dauerregen auf Aal angesessen und einen von 60cm gefangen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







aufgrund dessen konnte ich das Rapfenbild noch nicht hochladen, da noch auf Kamera, aber Heut Abend.


----------



## TwoBeerz (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs gestern bei fiesem Regenwetter nen schönen 43cm Barsch aus der Mosel.


----------



## phirania (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger...#6


----------



## ashtray (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe gestern meinen ersten Barsch seit Ewigkeiten erwischt. Er war zwar klein, hatte aber eine sehr schöne Farbe. Und ein wenig größenwahnsinnig war er auch |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hätte da auch noch zwei Hochwasserfänge, die längentechnisch "jenseits" der Kinderstube lagen...


----------



## G.B.Wolf (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du gehst sicher mit gutem Beispiel voran, und fischst auch nicht mehr auf Hecht!



Sorry, will mich ja nicht einmischen und auch nicht Polys Standpunkt einnehmen, aber was hat denn der Hecht damit zu tun? Der wird auf der Roten Liste gefährdeter Arten immerhin als "Least Concern" ("nicht gefährdet") geführt, der Rote Thun hingegen als "Endangered" ("stark gefährdet"). Der Vergleich hinkt also ein wenig...

Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Arki2k (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Will ich auch mal...

2 Stunden auf der Buhne gestanden und ausser zahlreichen Bissen und kaputten Gufis nichts gewesen. 
Hab mich dann aus Frustration an den Kopf gestellt und mit einem 8 Gramm Blinker in die Strömung geworfen, mit dem letzten Wurf kam dann der Kerl


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch - so ein Fisch kurz vorm Abbruch hat immer was ..


----------



## Jörck (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein schönster heute:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

klasse....


----------



## mathei (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

super fische dabei, die barsche haben es mir besonders angetan. selbst heute nur 2 stk. 21 und 26 cm. war mir kein foto wert


----------



## gizzmo2k (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei klasse Stimmung nochmal ne Runde am Wasser gewesen heute Abend [emoji106]








Grüße


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (14. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Großes Petri! Die Räuber fressen anscheinend wieder, bei mir geht im Moment wenig...



jvonzun schrieb:


> Der Thunfischbestand in der Adria hat sich in den letzten Jahren sehr erholt und solange man in einem grossen Meer mit einem kleinen Haken regelmässig Fische ans Band bekommt, denke ich, dass es genug drin hat. Dass die Sportfischer auf den Bestand einen grossen Einfluss haben, glaube ich nicht. Da muss man eher bei den Netzfischern genauer hinschauen. Ohne Lizenz gilt in Kroatien sowieso striktes C+R und es wird regelmässig kontrolliert und diese Lizenz besitzt kaum jemand.
> 
> Ich kann deine Einstellung nachvollziehen, hoffe einfach, dass DU noch nie Thunfisch gegessen hast, denn die wurden alle mit Netzen geholt oder in Zuchten qualvoll gehalten!?!



Ich bin unter keinen Umständen frei von Schuld! Und will auf keinen Fall die großartige Leistung der Crew und des Fängers dieses, in meinen Augen, riesigen Thuns in Frage stellen! Auch ich habe früher Thun gegessen (mittlerweile muss ich auf mein Lieblings Sushi verzichten...) und auch ich habe Lachs aus der Natur gefangen (beides große Kacke und neben dem Stolz über diese Fänge macht sich ein leicht bitterer Geschmack im Munde breit...).

Warum also meine Aussage bzw. mein Fingerzeig? Ich möchte lediglich darauf hin weisen das wir als Angler, welche sich weitaus intensiver mit der Materie Fisch und Natur auseinander setzen als manch Fischer/Fischesser, mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen sollten! 
Ich habe für mich entschieden keinen Thun (hier muss jedoch differenziert werden) mehr zu essen und nur ein bis zwei Lachse pro Jahr zu entnehmen/essen. Gleiches gilt für Aale und lokale Forellen-Varietäten.


----------



## Lucius (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein paar Fänge von mir aus dieser Woche...

Ein Wels ca. 80 cm aus dem Main und einen Barsch von ca. 30cm, einen Zander von ca. 50cm sowie einen Hecht von 75 cm und einen von 95cm....


----------



## feko (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch...alle mit der Spinne?


----------



## Lucius (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles auf Gummi, der Wasabi von Lieblingsköder....
Hat mit in den letzten Wochen ca. 80% der Fische beschehrt.. #6


----------



## Daniel1983 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil Lucius? Normal gejiggt oder im Baggersee Vertikal?


----------



## Lucius (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles gefaulenzt...;-)

Der 95cm Hecht hat an meiner Prowla mit 15-30g Wurfgewicht so richtig Spass gemacht, hat ne Weile gedauert bis er bereit zur Handlandung war......sieht man auf dem Bild nicht so, war ne schöne,fette Mutti...... ;-)


----------



## phirania (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri....


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind grad vom See Bellen in Schweden wieder an Land. Konnte unter starker Mithilfe von Boardie gehawe diese schöne 116er Hechtoma verhaften und gleichzeitig überhaupt meinen ersten Meterhecht landen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## mathei (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Sind grad vom See Bellen in Schweden wieder an Land. Konnte unter starker Mithilfe von Boardie gehawe diese schöne 116er Hechtoma verhaften und gleichzeitig überhaupt meinen ersten Meterhecht landen.



hier mal ein ganz fettes petri.


----------



## mrburnes99 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank!


----------



## nordbeck (15. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von mir. Schöne Zeichnung neben der Größe als Bonus


----------



## Lucius (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Mutti!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## looki (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri!


----------



## soadillusion (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So gestern mal wieder Nachtangeln gemacht, mit dem Lütten und er hat sogar mehr gefangen als ich. 

Bei mir war es nur ein knapp maßiger Zander, er hatte einen kleinen Aal und eine Güster/Brasse ...keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Maas-runner94 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab mich gestern kurz zur Maas aufgemacht, trotz Regen und Wind!

Obwohl die anderen Angler neben uns schlecht/garnix fingen, konnte ich DEN einen biss verwandeln und mich über eine dicke Kirsche freuen!
50,4cm!
Nicht mein PB, aber der größte seit 8 Jahren für mich!

Gruß!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ein Brummer!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## phirania (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Sind grad vom See Bellen in Schweden wieder an Land. Konnte unter starker Mithilfe von Boardie gehawe diese schöne 116er Hechtoma verhaften und gleichzeitig überhaupt meinen ersten Meterhecht landen.



Petri..#6
Schöner Hecht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ui, sehr gut.
Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





86 cm




70 cm




75 cm




78 cm


----------



## bounceya (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ maas runner
geiler Barsch.... so einen wünsche ich mir auch mal.

@ tommi
wo gehst du immer angeln?


----------



## stinkepeet (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Popper Rapfen


----------



## MarcusS. (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder die gestreiften gejagt  

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/16/f950a199603d7e691481c66f4d570d44.jpg


----------



## Jiggonaut (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, heute gabs den:


----------



## Lucius (16. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!


Lipgrip is 4 Pussys..... ;-)


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Maas-runner94: dickes Petri zur Granate. 50,4 find ich lustig. In diesen Längenmaßen gehts also Millimetergenau.|schild-g


----------



## Lucius (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie, du misst deine Fische nicht mit einer Schieblehre?


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wie, du misst deine Fische nicht mit einer Schieblehre?



*Aber nur digital*


----------



## Jörck (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

(Liegt nicht so genau auf der Einwegabhakmatte, sind 45+ bei 1350 g.)


----------



## Fisch-Klops (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wie, du misst deine Fische nicht mit einer Schieblehre?


 
Jaaaaaaaaaa, das muß schon sein, zum Glück hab ich ne bissel Größere...


----------



## Toifel (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Freitag auf Samstag Nacht gab's n 94 cm Aal, mit 1,7 kg [emoji16] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/c6b7d2571a95dc7fefef1e88b2c51915.jpg

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## brauni (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut früh ging es ab an die elbe die rapfen bissl ärgern!


----------



## pike-81 (17. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Geile Rapfen! Was haben die genommen?
Petri


----------



## brauni (17. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf wobbler bis 7cm!


----------



## olli81 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




War am freitag abend Stunden bei mir am baggerloch und hab diesen 60-65 cm großen kameraden fangen können. 

Mein erster Hecht in diesem see überhaupt,daher war die freude groß. :m


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen hier. 

War mit meinen zwei Kollegen letzte Woche am Bodden. Hier der Kurzbericht

Erschöpft und doch recht zufrieden sind wir in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag von unserer diesjährigen Boddentour zurückgekehrt! 

Wir hatten mit schwierigen Bedingungen zu kämpfen. Wechselhaftes Wetter mit viel Wind und auch teilweise heftigem Regen machte uns zu schaffen! Dazu kam anfangs trübes und mit viel Seegraß versehenes Wasser. Gegen Ende der Woche lief zwar von der Ostee Frischwasser in den Kubitzer Bodden doch leider kamen hier noch nicht sehr viele Fische mit! 

Wir bemühten uns jeden Tag um einige Fische ans Band zu bekommen und sollten letztendlich auch mit 2 sehr guten "Boddenmuttis" von 116 und 108 cm belohnt werden! Einigen gute 90er und End-80er Hechte konnten wir auch ins Boot holen! 

Der Großteil der Fische stand in den Flachwasserzonen! Hier fischten wir hauptsächlich mit Jerkbaits, was eine sehr spannende Angelei darstellt und dort oftmals mit heftigen Bissen (teilweise auf Sicht) zu rechnen ist. 
In den tieferen Bereichen wie der Fahrrinne konnten wir dieses Jahr nur vereinzelt Hechte überlisten.

Letztendlich sind wir aber wieder mit einem sehr positiven Gefühl und neuen Erfahrungen nach Hause gefahren.

Ein großer Dank geht an unseren Guide Jörg für seinen Einsatz die super Betreuung und der uns auch unter schwierigen Bedingungen an den "Fisch" bringt!

Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf unsere nächste Boddentour in 2015.

Angelspezi Augsburg Fishing Team 
-Michi-Flo-Alex-


----------



## Tino34 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Bodden - Muttis!


----------



## soadillusion (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So wieder unterwegs gewesen, der Lütte  hatte bestimmt 7 Brassen. Und drei Zander sind mit rausgekommen, der  größte biss auf der Grundangel mit Tauwurm, während des Einkurbelns.


----------



## phirania (18. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Icehockeyplayer96 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen hier.
> 
> War mit meinen zwei Kollegen letzte Woche am Bodden. Hier der Kurzbericht
> 
> ...



Ja Geil Petri..
Das sind mal schöne Muttis.


----------



## Ruffneck (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo zusammen,

dann auch mal einen Versuch von mir aus dem diesjährigen Sommerurlaub im wunderschönen Meck-Pomm :k .

ungemessen ... 
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/905/jdkFYY.jpg

93cm ... damit imo PB |rolleyes
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/633/ahAVhI.jpg

genau 60cm ...
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/539/lfLrB4.jpg

ungemessen ...
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/150x100q90/674/6JPhHt.jpg

Grüße und dickes Petri an Alle

Ruffneck


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Ruffneck 

petri ....der meter kommt beim nächsten mal #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

mein lieber Schwan, da werden aber Räuber gefangen..

Glückwunsch euch allen..


----------



## Tino34 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> @ Ruffneck
> 
> petri ....der meter kommt beim nächsten mal #h



Da werde ich dabei sein!!! #6


----------



## jvonzun (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

wieder einmal etwas "Bachiges"


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Forelle und tolles Bild.|bigeyes
Sowas geht mit meinem ollen Handy leider nicht.


80er Hecht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Forelle und klasse Bild! Petri Heil!
@Tinca: Ich denke es liegt weniger am Handy.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich denke...



Ach tatsächlich, wie kommts?|supergri


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Immerhin kann ich das offenbar noch. Bei anderen bin ich mir nicht immer so sicher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mach dir nicht so viele Gedanken über das Handeln anderer Leute min Jong.|pftroest:|smlove2:

Achja. 
Petri Dank! #h


----------



## Schugga (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Tinca:
was hat der schöne Hecht denn da an der kompletten Seite?
Ist das aufgeschrammt?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> @ Tinca:
> was hat der schöne Hecht denn da an der kompletten Seite?
> Ist das aufgeschrammt?


Ich würd sagen ein blatt...


----------



## Ruffneck (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> @ Ruffneck
> 
> petri ....der meter kommt beim nächsten mal #h



Hey Don...

hätte ich nix gegen einzuwenden  ...

Tino ist ja dabei, kann es ja nur was werden  ...

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Schnuggi
Der Hecht war tatsächlich irgendwie verfärbt. 
Der ist aus nem ganz flachen Teich(da sitzt ich grad und angel) mit einigen Ästen drin. Daher wohl die Schramme. 
Den Teich sieht man im Friedfisch-Fangtrööt.☺


----------



## Kaka (19. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Seit Freitag probiere ich mich beim Jiggen und heute hats eingeschlagen. Unglaublich geiles Gefühl. Vor allem bei dem Wind war es nicht einfach. Gefangen auf einen Lunker City Shaker 11 cm alewife. Vielen Dank an den netten Boardie, der mir meine erste Ausrüstung hat zukommen lassen. 

Kein Riese mit 54 cm und 2,6 Pfund, aber man ist unglaublich stolz. Morgen gibt's dann lecker Zanderfilet!


----------



## Siever (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute,
ich war jetzt lange Zeit aus verschiedenen Gründen weg vom Fenster. Bin jetzt aber wieder an Board... Hier ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen...


----------



## Jiggonaut (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Siever: Das Bild mit dem Rapfen sieht irgendwie gePhotoshopped aus...ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber es schaut aus, als ob du nen anderen Hintergrund gebastelt hättest. #c


----------



## Siever (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Jiggonaut schrieb:


> @Siever: Das Bild mit dem Rapfen sieht irgendwie gePhotoshopped aus...ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber es schaut aus, als ob du nen anderen Hintergrund gebastelt hättest. #c



Nööö, ist es nicht. Hab da zwar gefiltert, aber nur weil es zu duster war und das Licht richtig fies war!


----------



## Fury87 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Nööö, ist es nicht. Hab da zwar gefiltert, aber nur weil es zu duster war und das Licht richtig fies war!



Ach komm, Du Versuchst es doch mit allen Mitteln!  |rolleyes


----------



## Schugga (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Er wäre dann der erste Angler, der lieber den Hintergrund photoshopped als den Fisch


----------



## Seele (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hast du ne Ahnung Schnuggi mit was die hier arbeiten , damit keiner ihre Fangplätze erkennt


----------



## Schugga (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aaaahhh!
DARAN habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht! 


PS: ich finde es übrigens nicht schön, wenn man einen Barsch so hält....wieso macht man das eigentlich? (geht nicht gegen Siever, sondern ist mal allgemein eine Frage)


----------



## Seele (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Aaaahhh!
> DARAN habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht!
> 
> 
> PS: ich finde es übrigens nicht schön, wenn man einen Barsch so hält....wieso macht man das eigentlich? (geht nicht gegen Siever, sondern ist mal allgemein eine Frage)


 

Die Dinger bieten sich einfach für das an. Kommt auch viel vom Bass Fishing, da ist das Gang und Gebe. Nicht besonders gut für den Fisch, aber 3 Drilling sind auch nicht besser.


----------



## Schugga (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

OK...hmm...also, ich fasse den lieber weiterhin am Bauch an 

Habe auch soeben einen Thread dazu gefunden und wurschtel mich da mal durch (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=139166)


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zum Thema Hintergrund.... schaut euch mal das Video an, da hat jmd die Stelle und sogar das Gebäude im Hintergrund raus genommen.... erklärung ist einfach - damit keiner den Spot so schnell zuweisen kann...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pvxEnhr3Nk&list=UUaJT7nHT7V_N9YPkMFHBvBw


----------



## Schugga (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

....ja...und n schönes Beispiel, wie man einen Fisch NICHT landen sollte....(ab Minute 02:20...)


----------



## nitronic88 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> ....ja...und n schönes Beispiel, wie man einen Fisch NICHT landen sollte....(ab Minute 02:20...)



Ich denke auf Grund des Krautes hätte er da nen Kescher gebraucht, aber hat die Handlandung noch gut gemeisterst (Fisch war ja nicht komplett am Haken hängend aus dem Wasser)
Falls du das nicht siehst, der Stinger hing frei. Da packst du auch nicht einfach unbedacht in den Kiemenbogen....so far... |kopfkrat


----------



## Schugga (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Fisch hängt zwar nicht am Haken, aber er wird übers Gestrüpp gezogen....

Klar, wer verletzt sich schon selber gerne 
Aber dann doch erst Recht: warum kein Kescher??

Whatever, ICH finde: nie ohne Kescher ans Wasser!


----------



## One2 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und spätestens jetzt muss ich Schugga Recht geben! [emoji106]


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Lucius (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Aber dann doch erst Recht: warum kein Kescher??




Weil´s für viele wohl zuviel schlepperei ist, dsw. hält sich u.a. der Lipgrip wohl noch,obwohl man ja weiß das er arge Verletzungen bei den Fischen hervorrufen kann.....

Schlimm finde Ich die Fotos, wo große Fische am Lipgrip hängend präsentiert werden....

Ich hab immer einen Kescher dabei, auch auf´m Boot - wo auch nicht immer eine saubere Handlandung klappt....


----------



## Siever (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich würde die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn von Präsentations- und Landungsformen von Fischen in diesem Thread nun gerne beenden...  . Es gibt eine Million Meinungen und keine ist richtig,  denn wer Fische so schonend wie möglich behandeln möchte,  sollte nicht angeln.

Und jetzt gerne wieder Fischbilder!


----------



## olli81 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





32cm

ich mach dann mal weiter mit meinem heutigen Fang des Tages.


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal ein ernst zu nehmender finnischer Hecht, bisher waren alle so um die 50cm, dieser geht auf die 80 zu
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/5133a70265ac72a118b8954426a920b6.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ernst zu nehmen weil mit meiner skeletor 3-12g gedrillt  auf 3er mepps


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Siever
Gut gefiltert. Schöner Kontrast.

Petri auch @all

Die Durchschnittsgrösse meiner paar Rapfen der letzten 2 Wochen war nur so um die 50.
Heut gabs nur einen um die 30.

Dafür gabs heut n 52er Zetti auf ASP Spinner an der Oberfläche.


----------



## phirania (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich war jetzt lange Zeit aus verschiedenen Gründen weg vom Fenster. Bin jetzt aber wieder an Board... Hier ein paar Bilder aus den letzten Wochen...



Petri schöne Fische.
Wann bist du mal wieder in Münster.?


----------



## Siever (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri schöne Fische.
> Wann bist du mal wieder in Münster.?



Wenn mich mal wieder jemand an die Werse einlädt


----------



## max.dod. (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht ganz was ich mir erhofft habe (Daher auch der Blick), aber immerhin außergewöhnlich


----------



## phirania (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



max.dod. schrieb:


> Nicht ganz was ich mir erhofft habe (Daher auch der Blick), aber immerhin außergewöhnlich



IST DER SÜSS...:l
Petri zum Jüngling.
Davon hab ich 2 im Aquarium schwimmen,die machen echt  Spass.


----------



## max.dod. (20. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> IST DER SÜSS...:l
> Petri zum Jüngling.



Vielen lieben Dank :#h


----------



## bream (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist zwar kein Raubfisch, dafür aber ein Raubkrebs  
Heute gefangen und direkt zu nem leckeren Mittagessen verarbeitet


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ihr wisst doch, wir lassen Diskussionen darüber, warum einem ein Foto nicht gefällt, gare nicht erst zu im Fangmeldungsthread.
Bitte beachten.
Danke.

Entsprechendes Posting gelöscht..


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Minihecht kann ich toppen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes


----------



## Bommaringa (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den Mini Zander kann ich toppen :q:q:q


----------



## Schugga (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ist ein Thread für die kleinsten Fänge 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174619


----------



## Jamdoumo (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Schugga (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gern, Jamdoumo


----------



## Jörck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.

Hatte gestern nen 40er:


----------



## Jörck (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und heute 40+ :


----------



## mathei (21. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri schöne barsche und monsterhechte


----------



## olli81 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute vormittag am baggerloch gab es diesen schönen 73er

Kurz danach hat noch ein knapp 60er gebissen von dem es kein foto gibt weil ich fürs abhaken schon ne ganze zeit draußen hatte




heute nachmittag hat es nach gefühlt 15 Anläufen und etlichen fehlbissen den ersten topwater hecht für mich gegeben, und was für einen. Stolze 93cm hat die schwere dame. Besitze keine waage aber 8 bis 10 kilo ist meine grobe Schätzung. Hat richtig radau an der rute gemacht. Sehr sehr geil


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen 
Top Water ist immer besonders klasse, worauf gebissen?


----------



## olli81 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielen dank:m

hat gebissen auf eine Maus! Erst dran vorbei gehauen,dann kurz stehen gelassen und beim erneuten starten hat gerappelt


----------



## pike-81 (23. August 2014)

Ü90 Topwater, und dann noch'ne Maus? Geil! Petri Heil!


----------



## siloaffe (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Mädels! 


Ich war gestern seit längerem noch mal mit der Spinne auf Zander und gleich beim 2. Wurf hats gerappelt. 
Kein riese aber mit ende 50 - anfang 60 n guter Fisch im Sommerloch. War nur ne gute Stunde als dr regen los ging habsch mich verpieselt


----------



## brauni (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Fängen! #6
War gestern auch wieder am Wasser. War aber schwieriger als ich dachte! Am Anfang kam gleich ein kleiner Rapfen u. danach ging erstmal 4 Std. N
nichts! Als ich schon einpacken wollte gab es noch nen schönen 78 er zetti!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klondike Cat kriegt immer seine Maus - Glückwunsch..


----------



## mathei (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen! #6
> War gestern auch wieder am Wasser. War aber schwieriger als ich dachte! Am Anfang kam gleich ein kleiner Rapfen u. danach ging erstmal 4 Std. N
> nichts! Als ich schon einpacken wollte gab es noch nen schönen 78 er zetti!


petri schöner zetti. ich komm einfach nicht über die 70 rüber. diverse dieses jahr von 60 - 70, aber dann ist schluß.


----------



## gizzmo2k (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch nen kleinerer Zander von heute 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/23/63542bdb71ffbd11b6c55905d06243cf.jpg

Petri an alle Fänger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topic (23. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sommermefo ^^
51 cm




Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290744


----------



## Seele (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab auch ein paar ganz klassische Raubfische von vorgestern 

Barbe 69cm und Aitel 56cm


----------



## Seele (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern wars sah es dann schon eher nach richtigen Räubern aus. 

Der Aitel hatte 58cm und die Refo 53cm

Bin recht zufrieden mit den letzten zwei Tagen, wenn mich auch der verlorene Huchen der im flachen Wasser biss und sich leider frei schütteln konnte. Aber was solls, ich weiß wo er wohnt


----------



## kernell32 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern 6 hechte hier mal der grösste, ich schätze knapp 80
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/24/67537aca832bfeaa008f7378051ae140.jpg


----------



## u-see fischer (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute für ca. 2 Std. am Rhein unterwegs, gabe 2 mitfünfziger Zander wovon einer mit durfte. Habe mich anschließend böse auf den Hintern gelegt. Glaube der Kapitän des vorbeifahrenden Kahns konnte sich vor lachen bestimmt nicht mehr halten.

Bin anschließend mit blauen Flecken an Knie und Hüfte nachhause. :c


----------



## Kodo-Jano (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mecklenburger Seenplatte fetzt. 1. Tag. 2 Hechte.
81cm und 58cm
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/24/3ed0246ea5457d1ed0bd24666183e163.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/24/2786da23f283fd8dd453572e873ed77c.jpg


----------



## Topic (24. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute gabs
1 x stahl :q
3x silber und 4 x alu
51 cm




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4195281&posted=1#post4195281


----------



## looki (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab auch noch einen.


----------



## looki (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und 12 minuten später noch diesen hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische wieder - Glückwunsch an die Fänger und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## olli81 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das natürlich zwei richtige Granaten,  und dann auch noch direkt hintereinander.  

Dickes petri!


----------



## jvonzun (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## raubfisch-ole (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry Männer, ich weis gar nicht warum ich diese Saison meine Aktivität im Forum so runtergeschraubt habe, aber ich gelobe Besserung und zur Entschädigung gibt es einige Bilder der Saison. In diesem Sinne wünsche ich weiterhin schöne Fänge! 



















































 Gruß Ole


----------



## phirania (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Digges Petri.#6#6#6
Hast du bei den Fängen,denn auch noch Zeit für Andere Hobbys..


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Bilder, Ole #6


----------



## polakgd (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bream schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Raubfisch, dafür aber ein Raubkrebs
> Heute gefangen und direkt zu nem leckeren Mittagessen verarbeitet



sind die krebse nicht unter artenschutz?


----------



## Onkel Tom (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also erst mal ziehe ich meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut vor Ole, sehr schöne Fänge und wie gewohnt, klasse Bilder! #6

 Ich habe heute meine neue Schnur auf die Rolle spulen lassen und wollte diese natürlich gleich mal testen. Der erste Eindruck der Stroft GTP S ist echt gut, wenn sie so bleibt nach einer Weile der Nutzung, bin ich hoch zufrieden. 

  Ich angelte heute fast ausschließlich auf Hecht und fing auch einen 55er und einen 62er auf 11 cm Shaker. Dann wechselte ich mal auf 128er Bonnie und pflückte mir damit gleich mal 2 ~30er Barsche von der Oberfläche. Nun wollte ich mal die 15er Shaker schmeißen und bekam gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Biss. Durch das hektische zappeln dachte ich zunächst an eine Hechtfritte, aber dann kam da tatsächlich ein netter Barsch zum Vorschein. Echt verfressen diese Biester. |supergri


----------



## phirania (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



polakgd schrieb:


> sind die krebse nicht unter artenschutz?



Kamber Krebse nicht,kannst soger eine Fang Genehmigung beim Fischerei Verband dafür erwerben..


----------



## L4rs (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Barsch 


LG Lars


----------



## phirania (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Also erst mal ziehe ich meinen nicht vorhandenen Hut vor Ole, sehr schöne Fänge und wie gewohnt, klasse Bilder! #6
> 
> Ich habe heute meine neue Schnur auf die Rolle spulen lassen und wollte diese natürlich gleich mal testen. Der erste Eindruck der Stroft GTP S ist echt gut, wenn sie so bleibt nach einer Weile der Nutzung, bin ich hoch zufrieden.
> 
> Ich angelte heute fast ausschließlich auf Hecht und fing auch einen 55er und einen 62er auf 11 cm Shaker. Dann wechselte ich mal auf 128er Bonnie und pflückte mir damit gleich mal 2 ~30er Barsche von der Oberfläche. Nun wollte ich mal die 15er Shaker schmeißen und bekam gleich beim ersten Wurf einen Biss. Durch das hektische zappeln dachte ich zunächst an eine Hechtfritte, aber dann kam da tatsächlich ein netter Barsch zum Vorschein. Echt verfressen diese Biester. |supergri



Petri.#6
Schöner Barsch.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fänge!
Petri Jungs.


----------



## jvonzun (26. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

toller Rotflossen-Barsch und die Bilder von Ole sind gewonnt super!


----------



## Moerser83 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger und geile Bilder sind dabei...


----------



## motocross11 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/26/62a3fa63c70c990098045e0a6eebb905.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L4rs (26. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das aber ein schicker, Papa 

LG Lars


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leutz,Gestern mal wieder im HH-Hafen die Zettis geärgert,
6 Stück konnte ich zum Landgang überreden,5 schwimmen wieder.
Die Maße waren 25,48,56,63,65 und 70 cm. Das die Zander spitz beissen kann ich nicht bestätigen,und Strecke machen brauchte ich auch noch nie,gefischt wurde 3 Stunden vor HW.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri in die Runde- immer wieder schön zu sehen was für klasse Fische gefangen werden und die Qualität mancher Bilder, einfach klasse Jungs #6

Heut Morgen gegen halb sieben, als sich die Sonne nach oben und durch den Nebel kämpfte, hat dieser 94´iger Wels sich den Gummifisch geschnappt... 

Ein super Start in den Tag #v

Lg Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Michael_05er (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern ausnahmsweise mal nicht als Schneider heimgegangen. Ein ~25er Barsch, ein Ca. 50er Hecht kam auch dazu. Die raubenden Rapfen haben allerdings alle Wobbler ignoriert, die ich wie ein Irrer durchgekurbelt habe... Trotzdem bin ich froh, dass ich mal wieder am Rhein war.
 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/c4792ea554c4ed7e786bbb3f4ab4619c.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (27. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatte ich mal das Glück auf meiner Seite, nachdem in diesem Jahr eher Pleiten, Pech und Pannen angesagt waren. Ich konnte so zu sagen, mitten im Nichts, in sehr tiefem Wasser, werfend vom Ufer aus, einen netten Treffer landen. Die junge Dame biss tatsächlich knapp über Grund. Wie tief genau kann ich nicht sagen, so tief hatte ich auf jeden Fall noch nie einen Biss beim werfen vom Ufer.


----------



## jvonzun (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöner "Sandkasten-Hecht"!

Petri allerseits!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn welch tolle Tiere da wieder an Land gekommen sind und welch klasse Bilder zu sehen gibt. Dickes Petri |wavey:


Gestern gab es bei mir 2 kleine Hechte und einen Barsch.
Fotos sind alle nicht so pralle geworden, allerdings fand ich die Farbgebung von diesem Barsch verdammt klasse. Ärgerlich nur das es so unscharf geworden ist mit dem Handy.





Man achte auf die Farbe des Streifens, welcher in die Rückenflosse mit überging. Der sah in natura echt klasse aus.

Nur keine Ahnung wie der den fetten Spinnerbait schlucken konnte. Der Haken war größer als das Maul


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri @ all #6
 @ Bieberpelz: So langsam lernst du glaub ich deine Gewässer richtig kennen und fängst regelmäßig deine Zielfische, das freut mich...


----------



## soadillusion (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein schöner Gummibarsch, mein Erster


----------



## 13Müller (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Soadillusion schöner Barsch. Wie groß war er denn?? 
Hier ein knapper 40iger von mor Gestern...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/db6865978993d2488e746e3e64d6e649.jpg


----------



## soadillusion (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe nicht gemessen aber der Gummi hatte 12cm. Also denke kanppe 30.


----------



## 13Müller (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, sieht nach hohen 30 bis knappen 40 aus. Ist zwar recht schmal aber wirklich lang. Fließgewässer?


----------



## soadillusion (28. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nein, genau genommen Hellsee in Lanke.


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Bei mir gabs gestern 2 UM Zander und unzählige Barsche bis 37cm... Endlich mal wieder am Wasser gewesen!


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nen größenwahnsinniges Hechtlein. Der Jerk war ein siebener Slider der Fisch selber um die 30 lang.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von den Größenwahnsinnigen hatte ich die Tage auch ein paar


----------



## telron (29. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute im Kanal n 64er Zander auf Köfi


----------



## .Sebastian. (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle. Gestern mehrere Zander im Kanal bis 67cm und einen dicken Aland.
Ein bessres Bild im Dunkeln war auf die schnelle nicht drin.


----------



## Lucius (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute auf´m See´n echtes Highlight erlebt.

Erster Wurf, drei Attacken, zweiter Wurf-erster Barsch.
Das ging so knapp 1 1/2 Stunden so weiter, fast jeder Wurf wurde  attackiert und insgesamt sind 12 Barsche zw. 20 -30 cm und ein 75cm Hecht hängengeblieben, ein guter Hecht noch abgegangen und ohne Ende Attacken - schön den Schwarm getroffen und die waren voll im Fressrausch.

Ne echte Sternstunde heute..!


----------



## Onkel Tom (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich habe mich heute seit langem mal wieder mit dem Boot aufs Wasser gewagt. So richtig doll lief es nicht irgendwie wollten die Räuber nicht so recht beißen. Neben zwei recht kleinen Hechten gab es aber auch wieder einen Barsch auf 15er Gummi, das häuft sich im Moment. |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer, das letzte Foto sieht echt klasse aus. Noch nachbearbeitet?

Bei mir gab es diesen schicken 41er auf Crankbait.


----------



## warenandi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu euren Fängen... 
Bei mir geht zur Zeit irgendwie gar nichts... Alle fangen und nur ich steh da wie der letzte Depp....:q
Keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Nächstes oder übernächstes WE geht's mal auf den Kölpinsee raus. Hoffe da hat dann meine Pechsträhne nen Ende...


----------



## Schugga (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ warenandi:
Also, ich stehe mit Dir da #h
Bei mir geht auch nix....

Hatte gestern zwar endlich mal einen knapp 30er Barsch (auf einen Crankbait von TCHIBO! :q), aber ansonsten geht auch bei mir nix...


----------



## Strykee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hi Zusammen, 

meine Freundin und ich konnten in den vergangenen Tagen auch einige schöne Fische an Land bringen, zwar keine Riesen aber schön war es trotzdem


----------



## phirania (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger.
Gestern gabs bei mir einen 65 cm Hecht und den Lütten hier.
Gleich gehts noch mal los,ein bischen die großen Muttis ärgern...:q


----------



## Tobi92 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal petri an alle Fänger 
Unglaublich wie viel tolle Fische hier gefangen werden, v.a. die Barsche sind der Wahnsinn 
So einen würd ich mir auch mal wünschen, doch sind die noch zu klein in unserem Vereinsgewässer (max 20cm)
und auf gummi wollen sie auch noch nicht so richtig.
Die brauchen noch ein wenig zeit 

MfG Tobi


----------



## bream (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> @ warenandi:
> Also, ich stehe mit Dir da #h
> Bei mir geht auch nix....
> 
> Hatte gestern zwar endlich mal einen knapp 30er Barsch (auf einen Crankbait von TCHIBO! :q), aber ansonsten geht auch bei mir nix...



bei mir geht genauso wenig wie bei euch. hab letzte woche mal ein paar RICHTIG ordentliche rapfen rauben sehn, aber die wollten weder cranks, noch gufi, noch stickbait ... #q

les ich hier richtig? du hast nen fisch auf nen crankbeit von TCHIBO gefangen? also TCHIBO, die kaffeemarke? seit wann gibt's da wobbler?


----------



## Schugga (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, das liest Du richtig 

Tchibo hatte mal so ein Angelset im Angebot - das Ding hab ich einfach mal aus Gag aus dem Outlet-Store für 10 € mitgenommen :m

Musste gestern allerdings lernen, dass es kein "Crankbait" war, sondern ein "Minnow"....
Ich kann die ganzen Dinger (Minnow, Crankbait, Stickbait, Jerkbait, Shad.....) immer noch nicht auseinander halten - es war halt so ein länglicher Plastikfisch mit Schaufel und Rassel


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



bream schrieb:


> bei mir geht genauso wenig wie bei euch. hab letzte woche mal ein paar RICHTIG ordentliche rapfen rauben sehn, aber die wollten weder cranks, noch gufi, noch stickbait ... #q


Geht mir ähnlich, habe auch sehr oft welche Rauben sehen. Und teilweise richtig große. Gestern bin ich dann noch mal für ne halbe Stunde in der Dunkelheit an eine Stelle gefahren. Beim zweiten Wurf lief ein Jogger hinter mir, ich schaue hin und in dem Moment knallt mir fast die Rute aus der Hand. Der Druck hat aber auch sofort nachgelassen. Vermute das ein Rapfen da richtig rein geknallt ist. Da ich aber noch keinen davon an der Rute hatte, ka.



Schugga schrieb:


> Musste gestern allerdings lernen, dass es kein "Crankbait" war, sondern ein "Minnow"...


Minnow definiert meines Wissens nach kleine Fische, die meist auch als Köderfische verwendet werden. Demnach dürften Crankbait und Minnow sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen. Crankbaits sind ja meist eher kleine und fette Wobbler, die auch beim langsamen Kurbeln gut radau machen. Habe auch Gummfische die sich irgend etwas mit "Minnow" schimpfen.

Aber bei den ganzen Namen steige ich auch eh nie durch, wer weiß wie viel quatsch ich nun wieder erzählt habe #c


----------



## Schugga (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, genau - Crankbaits sind die Dickbauchigen mit Schaufel.
Und ich dachte, Minnow sind die Schlanken mit Schaufel 
Und Stickbaits sind die Schlanken ohne Schaufel.
Und alles von denen läuft unter dem Überbegriff "Wobbler".

Und was sind Shads? Und Jerkbaits?

Hmpf...ach, eine Übersicht, was was ist, wär mal toll


----------



## Hardiii (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein shad ist auf jeden fall mal ein gummifisch  aber bei mir wird eh nur in gummi- fisch -wurm- creature oder wobbler flach und tief laufend oder eben schwimmend unterschieden  alles andere is mir persönlich echt zu blöd


----------



## Silvio.i (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

78cm auf Gummi


----------



## Angler9999 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hardiii schrieb:


> ein shad ist auf jeden fall mal ein gummifisch  .... wobbler flach und tief laufend oder eben schwimmend unterschieden  alles andere is mir persönlich echt zu blöd



Shad kann auch ohne Gummi sein....
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...Rap-7cm-FT-Firetiger-RAPJSR05FT_p38414_x2.htm

Jointed = zweiteilig.... boaah 1000 neu Begriffe die keiner benötigt.

Zitat:
alles andere ist mir persönlich echt zu blöd 

Das sehe ich genau so.


----------



## Matthias_R (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Freitag neben ein paar Lütten auch nen 38-cm-Barsch auf nen güldenen 4er Veltic. Macht ganz schön Betrieb, an einer leichten Rute....


----------



## mathei (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> 78cm auf Gummi



petri. muß ein super angeltag gewesen sein


----------



## FangeNichts5 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe auch mal wieder was zu vermelden 
Konnte am Freitag meinen Zander-PB auf 73cm schrauben, völlig humorlos auf meinen Gummifisch gescheppert.
Bei uns an der Oste eigentlich ein ganz "okayer" Fisch.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ja, genau - Crankbaits sind die Dickbauchigen mit Schaufel.
> Und ich dachte, Minnow sind die Schlanken mit Schaufel
> Und Stickbaits sind die Schlanken ohne Schaufel.
> Und alles von denen läuft unter dem Überbegriff "Wobbler".
> ...


Hey Schugga,
Hier mal ne kleine Übersicht

http://www.simfisch.de/kategorie/ausruestung/

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sourc...blXwqraVh8VO0k6HwFMn3qA&bvm=bv.74115972,d.bGE


----------



## Don-Machmut (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> 78cm auf Gummi




fettes petri silvio schöner fisch :vik:


----------



## Maas-runner94 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe von Samstag auf Sonntag die Nacht am Wasser verbracht, mit dabei 3 Angelkollegen!

Haben 2 ruten mit köfi und tauwurm auf Grund gelegt, tat sich aber nix!  Ansonsten haben wir die ganze Nacht aktiv geangelt, und 9 fische mit Spinner oder Gummi fangen können!

Um 1Uhr bekam ich auf nen 12er komodoshad einen biss den man selten erlebt, ich hab richtig eine gepflastert bekommen so krass ist der da draufgeballert! 

Raus kam diese kleine Schönheit hier:


----------



## Spiderpike (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Zandern....ist ja Hammer


----------



## Thomas_G (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische...besonders interessant, dass mit Köfi nix ging, aber aktiv es dann so super lief.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas_G schrieb:


> Tolle Fische...besonders interessant, dass mit Köfi nix ging, aber aktiv es dann so super lief.



Wenn wir tagsüber vertikal vom Boot aus angeln ist es genau umgekehrt, dann geht zurzeit fast nur Köderfisch am drop-shot..   


Gesendet von meinem ST18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Breamhunter (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Und was sind Jerkbaits?



Jerkbait ist der große Bruder vom Twitchbait :q


----------



## 13Müller (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute mal wieder am Wasser gewesen.. Bzw. an zwei Gewässern zuerst am Bächlein http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/545c18cd01b9f727251ac6b1b902c490.jpg

Dann Wechsel an nen See. Hier zuerst 7 mal die kleine Fraktion 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/f4b1791c266d3fd0dcb13e30512adecb.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/4f495d0360ca85dc2c509eb259a38995.jpg

und plötzlich denk ich mor reißt einer die Rute aus der Hand. War nach den ganzen Babypunkern auf so einen Einschlag nicht eingestellt:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/58bd38c939264aede119e100540341e1.jpg

45 cm pure Power. Sehr schöner Drill. 
Und von Forelle bis Barsch alle Fische auf den gleichen Köder[emoji6] (Twitchbait)


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ordentlich gemüllert würde ich mal sagen #6

Petri Dir und allen Fängern.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schöne Fische die hier wieder ans Tageslicht bzw. Scheinwerferlicht kamen.
Petri Jungs


----------



## Jörck (2. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nen 50er Hecht und den hier:


----------



## Promachos (2. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber, Leute!#6

@Jörck
Fängst du die alle in WÜ und Umgebung?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jörck (2. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Promachos:

Eigentlich schon. Bin hauptsächlich auf der Stadtstrecke Wü (Veitshöchheim - Sommerhausen/Winterhausen) unterwegs. Seltener fische ich auch mal bei Wertheim u.a.

Gruß Jörck


----------



## Promachos (2. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Jörck

Ich hab gefragt, weil viele Angler - im Unterschied zu dir - dort nicht sehr erfolgreich sind (vgl. Main-bei-WÜ-Thread).

Gruß, Petri - und jetzt wieder back to topic
Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner August:*
looki


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch 

Ich war heut morgen mal wieder an unseren Vereinsbach
Dieser Riese ist mir auf einen Wurm am Dropshot zwei Meter vor meinen Füßen eingestiegen.
War so ziemlich mein bisher härtester Forellen-Drill und mit 61cm und 2,6kg mein Pb  

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/147ae840048a7facbe1fce773f8deb93.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/014ee2085220fcfa6c555fe00ed632f8.jpg

MfG Tobi


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krasser Brocken.
Petri


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

Eine frage ich hab gestern Abend was gefangen was ihr mir niemals abkauft und deshalb wollte ich Fragen wie ich ein Bild auf meinem Tablette Hirte reinstellen kann:g

Nicht Hirte hier

der Stör gehört doch zu den raubfischen oder


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bilder einstellen:
http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Klar gehört der Stör auch zu den Räubern...

@ Tobi: Krasse Forelle, Glückwunsch!


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Eine frage ich hab gestern Abend was gefangen was ihr mir niemals abkauft und deshalb wollte ich Fragen wie ich ein Bild auf meinem Tablette Hirte reinstellen kann:g
> 
> Nicht Hirte hier
> 
> der Stör gehört doch zu den raubfischen oder


Nutzt du Tapatalk oder Forum Runner oder mitm Browser ?


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erstmal Danke 

@Feederfreak 100
Lad dir doch die kostenlose App Tapatalk runter und such dann in der App das Forum Anglerboard.de und meld dich an.
Damit kannst du ganz schnell aufs Forum zugreifen und Bilder direkt von deinem Album hochladen.
Find ich am einfachsten 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte gestern Abend nen stör mit 1, 07m und 14 Kg ich zeig in euch gleich


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/13c1cea15dd74f5875c74cc7899fb408.jpg
1, 07m und 14kg
Danach wieder ins Wasser


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/13c1cea15dd74f5875c74cc7899fb408.jpg
> 1, 07m und 14kg
> Danach wieder ins Wasser


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

UPS , mit dem tapatalk kenne ich mich noch nicht so gut aus


----------



## One2 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Wo denn gefangen? Auf was gebissen? Oder außen gehakt?


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich war mit Wurm auf aal in der Donau:vik:


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der haken waR schön außen am maul gehakt , dann schnell mit meiner Oma das Foto und dann sofort in das Wasser:l:l


----------



## 13Müller (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab's nur 3 Barsche aber die Nachwuchsbelustigung stand auch im Vordergrund[emoji3] 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/7127bf634a3a0bd7ab1dd261ebc4d27f.jpg


----------



## Kaka (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Tobi92

Leck mich am Arsch. Was ein Monster. Dickes Petri zur Bafo! Auf so einen Ausnahmefang warte ich noch #6


----------



## mathei (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

echt super fische wieder dabei. petri


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wie fandet ihr meinen Brocken


----------



## Promachos (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo!

Ich hatte heute einen schönen Tag, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4200942&postcount=6981

Gruß Promachos


----------



## phirania (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PETRI AN ALLE Fänger.#6#6#6


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was heißt bafo


----------



## FlitzeZett (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ba Bach Fo Forelle


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke und wie findest du meinen


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kaka schrieb:


> @Tobi92
> 
> Leck mich am Arsch. Was ein Monster. Dickes Petri zur Bafo! Auf so einen Ausnahmefang warte ich noch #6


Hab auch lange drauf gewartet und aufeinmal isser ohne Vorankündigung da 
Bin mir sicher der kommt auch bei dir noch.

Obwohls mich eig wundert, da der Bach im Schnitt bloß ca 2m breit und 20cm tief is und nur sehr, sehr wenige lukrative Gumpen/Stellen bietet.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/e20374962d4b007237ead06ccd4b031c.jpg

Is zwar ein schlechtes Bild und gefällt mir nicht, aber man kann die Gumpe im Hintergrund ein wenig sehn 

Morgen früh werd ichs dort nochmal probieren. 

@Feederfreak 100 
Super Fisch


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile bafo 
Wo ist denn dieser Bach


----------



## 13Müller (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tobi super geiler Fisch!! So eine getupfte aus dem Gewässer zu holen....Respekt. Köder würde mich interessieren..


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Spruch#6


----------



## nikobellic1887 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Hab auch lange drauf gewartet und aufeinmal isser ohne Vorankündigung da
> Bin mir sicher der kommt auch bei dir noch.
> 
> Obwohls mich eig wundert, da der Bach im Schnitt bloß ca 2m breit und 20cm tief is und nur sehr, sehr wenige lukrative Gumpen/Stellen bietet.
> ...



Was eine tolle Bachforelle!!!!!

Leider werde ich wohl nie zu dem Vergnügen kommen eine zu fangen in einem Wildbach, sowas gibts hier nicht in S-H & wenn, dann ist der Bereich, wo welche besetzt wurden zurecht gesperrt


----------



## Tobi92 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ 13Müller: 
mit Wurm am Dropshot-Rig, weiter vorne hab ich bereits näheres zum Fang geschrieben und Bilder gepostet falls dichs interessiert, das oben war nur noch ein Zusatz.
@Feederfreak:
Der Bach heißt Urtlgrabn, nützt dir aber nichts, da es wie gesagt unser Vereinsgewässer ist.
Und noch ein kleiner Tipp, die meisten Leute wollen ihre Spots nicht so ohne weiteres im Forum breit treten und reagieren daher nicht so offen/positiv darauf.
Per PN hast da evtl mehr Erfolg


----------



## nordbeck (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurzansitz nach der Arbeit. Hab keine zehn Minuten gesessen. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/cd5d283f1f405b9127993309ea133f0b.jpg


----------



## Jörck (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern #6

@Promachos: Glückwunsch zum Barsch PB


----------



## shafty262 (4. September 2014)

Hab auch mein pb Barsch erhöht. 45 cm bei 1006 Gramm. Das auch noch auf nen Testköder.

Petri den anderen Fängern.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/cdbe22dd6bee198cf39066532c68acf4.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie versprochen heut früh nochmal unterwegs gewesen.
Diese mit 50cm nicht ganz kleine Regenbogenforelle ging mir auf meinen Wurm am Dropshot-Rig 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/97bb6b5507332dacbd52c438ca066a7d.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/cf5db36a5dee45dffdbc409b11022500.jpg


----------



## Daniel SN (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Artenvielfalt hier auf den letzten Seiten und dann auch noch so eine schöne Farbenpracht. 
Danke dafür


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/3e1b9655cb6db9fdcdf3d7861eb0a965.jpgleider nett meiner


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern Abend noch mal schnell nen wurmbeutel eingehalten


----------



## ZanderBub (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Riesen Regenforelle


----------



## ZanderBub (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=6103&pictureid=57464 Riesen Refo


----------



## Tobi92 (4. September 2014)

Petri
Wie groß?


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Waller?


----------



## MikeHawk (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zwar auch ein Raubfisch aber mal etwas anderes. Wie schwer schätzt ihr die Forelle?

War ziemlich genau 100cm
Der fänger 180cm und 80kg


----------



## Tobi92 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meinte die Refo


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

PETri schöne fische wurden gefangen#6#6


----------



## ZanderBub (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

18Inch
47cm:vik:j


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri#6


----------



## olli81 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








Hier das Ergebnis meiner kurzen tour heute nachmittag.
einer auf drop shot einer auf spinner.

Beide geschätzt um die 30. 

Die drei hechtebisse die ich nebenbei hatte konnten heute leider nicht verwertet werden.


----------



## olli81 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Warum sind die bilder die ich rein stelle fast immer um 90grad gedreht?????


----------



## ashtray (4. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht hast du deinen Bildschirm falsch aufgestellt


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das liegt an der erdrotation bei der übertragung.


----------



## MikeHawk (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Warum antwortet niemand auf meine Frage^^


----------



## spike999 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

weil es für sowas extra freds gibt und es hier nicht hingehört...


----------



## Toifel (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Halt die Kamera einfach gerade und nicht hochkant?!


----------



## olli81 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist mitt dem handy geschossen und hochgeladen.
versuche mal obs klappt wenn ich das handy queer halte.

ansonsten ist das mit der Erdrotation das was mir am logischsten erscheint.


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



olli81 schrieb:


> Ist mitt dem handy geschossen und hochgeladen.
> versuche mal obs klappt wenn ich das handy queer halte.
> 
> ansonsten ist das mit der Erdrotation das was mir am logischsten erscheint.


Das Handy speichert exif Informationen.
Egal ob du das im Handy nach der Aufnahme drehst, bleibt so.
Kannste nur z.b. mit Irfan drehen und musst beim Speichen das Häkchen bei exif überschreiben setzen.


----------



## olli81 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alles klar|kopfkratoder auch nicht. Ich bin ganz schlecht in sowas.

Wenn ich das bild mit dem handy zuschneide klappt es glaube ich auch,ich versuche weiter.  
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp


----------



## Schugga (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Irfanview ist ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm. Dieses einfach kostenlos herunteladen, Bild mit dem Programm öffnen, Bild drehen, neu als JPEG abspeichern und dann Bild hier hoch laden


----------



## olli81 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aha aha aha, das dürfte ich hin kriegen:m

danke#6


----------



## Haenger (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, nachdem ich dann gestern beim Versuch meinen Lieblingsspinner vom Baum zu holen, beinahe in der Ahr abgesoffen wäre, heute dann zum Trost 'nen zornigen 70er Hecht in heimischen Gefilden! 
Zu hause ist's eben doch am schönsten ;-)


----------



## Schugga (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Piranha #6

Aber für mich sieht das nach 10 cm weniger aus...
Es sieht so aus, als wäre das Maßband nach links hin nicht ganz ausgezogen - kann das sein?
Also, es sieht so aus, als würde der Fisch bei 1  anliegen und nicht bei 0 

Wenn ich Maß  nehme und meine FInger von der 3 zur 6 spreize, und das Maß dann von der  3 nach links lege, dann fehlen links 10 cm |rolleyes


Trotzdem natürlich ein feiner Fisch :l


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Also für mich sieht der ganz normal angelegt aus...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wayne juckts?


Beim Fisch entscheiden doch die Zentimeter nur übers Schonmaß, nicht übers glücklich sein ;-)))))


----------



## Promachos (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wayne juckts



Dann soll er sich kratzen

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Silvio.i (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Petri, Piranha #6
> 
> Aber für mich sieht das nach 10 cm weniger aus...
> Trotzdem natürlich ein feiner Fisch :l



Gut aufgepasst #6


----------



## Fares (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

...

der ist aber auch dämlich!!!

man achte auf die strecke 30-60cm und vergleiche 0-30.
Sollte die gleiche Strecke sein....

[edit by Admin: So nicht bei uns, danke..]
60er hochpushen: Glückwunsch


----------



## Silvio.i (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wayne juckts?
> 
> 
> Beim Fisch entscheiden doch die Zentimeter nur übers Schonmaß, nicht übers glücklich sein ;-)))))



Recht hast du. Doch wenn man sich das Logo ansieht, soll der Fisch in einem Wettbewerb gemeldet werden und da entscheiden dann doch die "cm".


----------



## YoshiX786 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@piranha
Petri zum schönen Fisch! 
Ich habs grad auch nachgemessen und es würden tatsächlich 10cm fehlen!
Wenn der Fisch in keine Wertung eingeht, naja dann wers nötig hat!?!?!? #c#c#c
Aber sollte der Fisch bewertet werden, solltest du für den Täuschungsversuch disqualifiziert werden!
Jung, wir sind hier beim angeln, ich dachte immer es sein ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz das man bei den Maßen versucht ehrlich zu sein und sich nicht selber belügt #q#q#q



Schugga schrieb:


> Petri, Piranha #6
> 
> Aber für mich sieht das nach 10 cm weniger aus...
> Es sieht so aus, als wäre das Maßband nach links hin nicht ganz ausgezogen - kann das sein?
> ...


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



YoshiX786 schrieb:


> @piranha
> Petri zum schönen Fisch!
> Ich habs grad auch nachgemessen und es würden tatsächlich 10cm fehlen!
> Wenn der Fisch in keine Wertung eingeht, naja dann wers nötig hat!?!?!? #c#c#c
> ...


 
Naja, solch harten Vorwürfe sollte man auch mit Vorsicht aussprechen.

Ich sehe da eher eine Verzerrung, da auf der linken Seite das Maßband etwas abschüssig liegt. 
In meiner Wahrnehmung verzerrt die Perspektive des Bildes da einige Zentimeter.
Glaub nicht, dass piranha es nötig hat, seinen Hecht größer zu machen.


----------



## Hardiii (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Petri, Piranha #6
> 
> Aber für mich sieht das nach 10 cm weniger aus...
> Es sieht so aus, als wäre das Maßband nach links hin nicht ganz ausgezogen - kann das sein?
> ...





:m

eiskalt be*******n sic die leute hier selbst#q


----------



## pike-81 (5. September 2014)

Moinsen!
Ob 60 oder 70cm ist doch Schnuppe. 
Hab hier mal'n 99er gepostet. 
Da wird dann wirklich 3x nachgemessen. 
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich komm nicht in den Ü30-Club rein - 2 cm zu kurz ;-((((

mann, habt ihr Sorgen...........


----------



## Seele (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Leute behaltet eure Kommentare für euch, es ist jetzt genug zu dem Thema geschrieben worden. Schließlich ist und BLEIBT es ein Fangthread. 
Außerdem ist es ein kleiner Hecht, das interessiert mich überhaupt nicht ob der nun 58, 67 oder 72cm hat, gewinnen tust mit sowas keinen Blumentopf wenns auf cm geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So isses, danke Seele.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich komm nicht in den Ü30-Club rein - 2 cm zu kurz ;-((((
> 
> mann, habt ihr Sorgen...........



Meiner ist Ü30!!! Der Barsch natürlich :q:q:q

34er


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Raubfischfreak84 schrieb:


> Meiner ist Ü30!!! Der Barsch natürlich :q:q:q


Von nix anderem hab ich doch geredet ;-)))

oder so......................


----------



## phirania (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So Leute der Fisch kommt in Keine Wertung,also habe ich es nicht nötig zu Bescheixxen.
War eigendlich nur als Fangfoto gepostet.
Da hier mal wieder alles zerfleddert wird,wars auch das letzte mal das ich hier noch ein Foto einstelle..
Danke auch.#h


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend noch mal schnell nen wurmbeutel eingehalten



Während der neben uns den Waller fängt.und ich nur nen kleinen Aal


----------



## One2 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> So Leute der Fisch kommt in Keine Wertung,also habe ich es nicht nötig zu Bescheixxen.
> 
> War eigendlich nur als Fangfoto gepostet.
> 
> ...




Wasn los K.-H.? 
Hab ich hier was nich mitbekommen??
[emoji15]


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lass dich davon nicht ärgern, würde es bei dir nicht vermute.

@Topic: Erste mal in NL gewesen, war ziemlich warm und hat kaum was gebracht. War aber ein klasse Tag, tolle Menschen getroffen und gab immerhin noch den kleinen Lümmel hier


----------



## Onkel Tom (6. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute am späten Nachmittag konnte ich mal ein wenig Zeit frei machen und ging zum "gezielten moppeln". Nachdem ich den ersten Dickbarsch noch durch eigene Blödheit entkommen ließ, klappte es dann kurz vor Schluss doch noch mal. Große Stickbaits sind einfach 1a Großbarsch Köder. :g


----------



## brauni (7. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Bei mir ging heute trotz starker Algenblüte wenigstens noch 1 Zander!#h


----------



## sven1987 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri bei mir ging heute ein 85 cm Hecht mit 3,6 kg


----------



## wolf86 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nachdem bei uns jetzt die Blinkersaison wieder richtig losgeht, gabs 2 am Freitag und am 5 am Samstag. Alles keine Riesen mit um die 60 im Schnitt. Angehängt der schönste vom WE mit 72


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Hechte 

Gestern konnte ich endlich meine ersten Zander(chen) überhaupt überlisten. 





Nach dem kleinen gab es mit 48cm zwar keinen besonders großen... für mich aber einen großen Erfolg.





Anschließend noch einen dritten, der war aber wirklich kein hübsches Exemplar. Toller Tag


----------



## bissfieber (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den anderen Fängern!

Gestern auf Zander am Rhein unterwegs gewesen. Dann der knallharte Biss auf nen Lieblingsköder Captain. Nach 2 Stunden Kampf am 0,30er Vorfach kommt der Bursche zum Vorschein 1,40 m


----------



## warenandi (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ich hab jetzt auch mal einen....
Nicht der größte mit 23cm, aber mein erster Räuber seit vielen Wochen.
ENDLICH!!!:vik:


----------



## phirania (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Hechte
> 
> Gestern konnte ich endlich meine ersten Zander(chen) überhaupt überlisten.
> 
> ...



Na denn mal Petri.#6
Die Ersten sind immer die schönsten..
Unterste Bild der hat doch eine schöne Färbung.


----------



## jvonzun (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich war dieses Wochenende bei euch in Deutschland eingeladen.
Ich wünschte, es gäbe bei uns so tolle Fliessgewässer, die 40- 50 cm Forellen kamen in sehr regelmässigen Abständen an meine Gummis, die Krönung war dann noch eine 53er Äsche!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wie immer tolle Fotos von Dir!!

Und auch Glückwunsch an die anderen Wochenendfänger!!!!


----------



## bissfieber (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Spin+Fly

Mag sein, aber da war nichts zu machen. Die Strömung an der Stelle war ziemlich stark. Die Zeiten die du da schreibst waren einfach unmöglich. In nem See oder langsam fließenden Gewässer vielleicht, aber niemals an der Stelle wo ich stand


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ist doch auch wurscht - Du hast ihn gekriegt..
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Spin+Fly...
Wie ist dein Motto noch mal!?  

"Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, kommt schnell in den Verdacht ein Würstchen zu sein. |rolleyes"

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:m

Ich hatte ein recht erfolgreiches WE ,aber lange erkämpft, da die Bedingungen am See recht schwierig waren  

- Spiegelglattes Wasser, kein Wind und Sonne.....


7 Hechte, 4 Barsche und ein Zander.
 Alle Hechte kamen dieses WE auf den Capitän von Lieblingsköder.

 Die ersten beiden am Samstag Vormittag sogar direkt hinter einander!

 Etliche Attacken und 3 schöne Barsche noch verloren.
 Sonntag Mittag dann das Hammererlebniss, Biss und Ich merkte sofort, das ist was ganz großes!

 Etliche Fluchten in die Bremse, der Fisch kaum vom Grund zu bewegen und  dann noch aufsteigende Luftblasen ließen mich schon einen Hecht  jenseits der Metermarke vermuten!
 Meine Rutenspitze war fast nur im  Wasser, da der Fisch immer wieder unters Boot zog!

 Das selbige war nicht  verankert und so zog mich der Fisch etliche Meter über den See, was  aber in dem Falle meiner 15-30g Wurfgewichts-Prowla nur zugute kam!

 Nach 10 Minuten in denen Ich den Fisch nicht zu Gesicht bekam, hatte Ich plötzlich das Gefühl das er mir nach oben entgegenschwamm, um so erstaunter war  Ich dann, als ein "zerkauter" 55-60 cm Hecht zum Vorschein kam, der wohl  direkt nach dem er auf meinen Captain gebissen hatte von einer  richtig großen Hechtdame zum Essen "eingeladen" wurde!

 Wenn Ich mir die Bissmarken, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, anschaue und mir den Kopf vorstelle würde Ich auf einen Hecht von 1,20m plus tippen - Hammerdrill!

 Schade nur, Ich hätte das Monster zumindest gerne mal gesehen!

 Neben einem kleinen Twister in Chartreuse hat allein der Capitän dieses WE Fisch gebracht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt und Glückwunsch!


----------



## phirania (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=223891&d=1410171678
Dickes Petri
Da hatte die Hechtdame aber richtig Appetit gehabt...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede, da hatte jemand aber hunger.
Tolle Bilder, super.


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke!

Hunger, das hatte die Dame wohl wirklich!
Zumindest hätte Ich Sie aber wirklich gerne mal gesehen...:c

An der Stelle wurde vor ein paar Wochen schon eine Dame von 1,20 m gefangen, wir haben da einige von der Größe im Wasser... ;-)

Aber alles gute kommt wieder!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann wollen wir aber auch Bild sehen!!

Sozusagen nicht nur von der Mahlzeit, auch von der Esserin ;-))


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir aber auch Bild sehen!!
> 
> Sozusagen nicht nur von der Mahlzeit, auch von der Esserin ;-))




Wird gemacht, Cheffe! :m


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das war dann sozusagen erstmal das typische Foodpic, wie man es ja z.B. auf Facebook häufiger sieht... :q


----------



## motocross11 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Durfte am Wochenende endlich mal wieder zum Bodden hoch fahren (das letztemal war schon 1 1/2 Jahre her). Geiles Wetter und recht bissige Fische. Leider sind mir die großen wieder ausgestiegen aber mit 7 Barschen von 35-42 cm, 6 Hechten bis 75cm, 1 Zander und einem 64 Brassen, der Geschätzt 45 cm hoch war, war ich ganz zufrieden. Sonntag gab es dann in der Ostsee noch Dorsch satt vom kleinen Boot also rundum geiles Wochenende. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/3c82ab84982abcb15176a2dbf52889c3.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/f856324b146678389197c75b2ab563e2.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/44e20d04ca32bafbe4192e8b9d83642b.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/9c663a5adc657b4d14c370bcb08c5f0e.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da wird man neidisch...........


----------



## MarcusS. (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Lucius schrieb:


> Wie ist dein Motto noch mal!?
> 
> "Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, kommt schnell in den Verdacht ein Würstchen zu sein. |rolleyes"
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:m



Finde ich super!!! Und es passt leider soooooo oft! So viele "Übermenschen" wie es gibt. 

Mfg Marcus


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> PS: Hallo Lucius, was möchtest du mir konkret mitteilen?
> Wahrscheinlich einfach nur bissel flamen und stänkern wa




Nee, dich nur´n bisschen auf den Arm nehmen...:q:m

Im Grunde hast du recht, Ich hab auch noch keinen Fisch länger als 10-15 Min gedrillt und hatte schon einige Hechte um und über einen Meter und auch mein PB mit 1,22 m war nach 10 min draussen....

Aber um sein Gerät im Drill zu kennen, muss man oft genug drillen und dazu muss man sich halt rantasten, ranangeln oder ranfangen, wie immer man es nennen will....

Selbst mein Waller-PB mit 1,40 m hab Ich auf einer Gummirute mit max. WG von 40g damals gefangen und das dauerte vielleicht 15 min,.....

Das ist jetzt bitte nicht als Angeberei zu verstehen, sondern eher als Tip, so wie Spin+Fly das wohl auch verstanden haben will,...und ein kürzerer Drill ist gesünder für den Fisch.....

Aber, letztendlich waren wir nicht dabei und können es eig. nicht beurteilen ....
( dazu passt dann wieder dein Motto, Spin+Fly! :q:q) 

Ein dickes Petri auch von mir zu dem Wels!


----------



## vermesser (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geschichten, die das Leben schreibt...oder warum man(n) auf seine Frau hören sollte  .

Anlässlich meines Geburtstags heute und aufgrund der Abwesenheit meiner Frau und der nicht vorhandenen Zeit meiner Eltern, dachte ich mir...fährste halt angeln. Besser kann´s ja eigentlich nicht sein  . Also um drei Feierabend gemacht, schnell mal nen Schlüssel vom Boot des Kumpels eines Bekannten organisiert...und ab aufs Wasser. Natürlich ist das Boot voll Wasser, der Anker liegt im Auto...aber kurz nach 5 bin ich tatsächlich aufm Wasser.

Theoretisch gibts hier gute Barsche, ab und an auch mal ein lütter Hecht...so zumindest die Erfahrung der Uferangelei. Mit der UL auf Barsch sollte es gehen. Hochmotiert durchgestartet. Aber nix. Die bewährten kleinen Blinkerchen, lütte Gummis, Spinner...alles wird ignoriert. Mehr als zwei Stunden lang, keine Kontakte. Nichtmal die bösen Raubgüstern vom letzten Besuch hängen sich hoch motiviert an den Blinker. Hmm...überhaupt, kaum Bewegung im Wasser |kopfkrat . Sollte ich meinen Geburtstag etwa tatsächlich als Schneider beenden??

Was tut der kluge Mann? Seine Frau per SMS fragen   ... "Schatz, beißt nix! Welche Farbe?" "Orange!"

ORANGE?? Nicht grade ne Farbe, mit der ich gute Erfahrungen bei klarem Wasser in nem Waldsee gemacht habe. Aber kann ja nur besser werden!

Also 5cm orangenes Gummitier ran, kleines Jigköpfen und ab damit.

Kaum 5 Minuten später ein Einschlag...die 8 Gramm Mag Pro verneigt sich bis zum Handteil und die Rolle fängt an ihr wunderbares Lied zu singen! WAS IST DAS??

Nach ungefähr 3 Minuten, ein paar versuchten Fluchten unters Boot und in die Seerosen sowie einem gescheiterten Kescherversuch lag ein Hecht im Boot...den kleinen Gummi nur locker im Maulwinkel. Geschätzt gute 80cm, kugelrund und enorm kampfstark für seine Größe! Abgehakt, Foto gemacht, schwimmen lassen. Tag gerettet :vik: .

Nicht mein größter Hecht, nicht mein erster Hecht, nicht der beste Angeltag...aber definitiv eine Erinnerung wert.

Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Hört auf eure Frauen, dann gehts euch gut :q:q:q !


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Fangmeldung - aber das geht ja wohl gor nie nicht,,,,,



vermesser schrieb:


> Und die Moral von der Geschichte? Hört auf eure Frauen, dann gehts euch gut :q:q:q !


----------



## phirania (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vermesser schrieb:


> Geschichten, die das Leben schreibt...oder warum man(n) auf seine Frau hören sollte  .
> 
> Anlässlich meines Geburtstags heute und aufgrund der Abwesenheit meiner Frau und der nicht vorhandenen Zeit meiner Eltern, dachte ich mir...fährste halt angeln. Besser kann´s ja eigentlich nicht sein  . Also um drei Feierabend gemacht, schnell mal nen Schlüssel vom Boot des Kumpels eines Bekannten organisiert...und ab aufs Wasser. Natürlich ist das Boot voll Wasser, der Anker liegt im Auto...aber kurz nach 5 bin ich tatsächlich aufm Wasser.
> 
> ...



Na denn mal |birthday:
Und Petri zum Geburstags Hecht...#6


----------



## Esox84 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner ü 1:20er bei wunderbaren Spätsommer Wetter -C&R-


----------



## Esox84 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch ein schönes Bild ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, super Bilder und tolle Hechte

Die Geschichte vom vermesser ist klasse. Kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor, ich frag die Dame auch immer wieder  Glückwunsch zum tollen Tag.

Weiter so


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Esox mit was gefangen


----------



## Esox84 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Köder war ein Jerkbait von Savage Gear|wavey:


----------



## Lucius (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Hallo Lucius, das hat weder was mit Angeberei noch mit Übermenschen zu tun, sondern es geht darum...... bzw. nicht unnötig mit dem Fisch zu spielen.



Das kann halt bei manchen so ankommen....., dsw. hab Ich´s ja nochmal betont....#6



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Und man braucht dazu nicht viele Großfischdrills, sondern man muss eben nur sein Gerät kennen sprich wissen wie sich seine Ruten + Rollenkombi unter unterschiedlichen Lasten verhält (auch mal richtig bis ins Handteil krümmen) sowie seine realen Schnur- und Knotentragkräfte kennen. Mehr braucht es nicht um den nächsten Drill abzukürzen
> 
> |wavey:




Gut, aber wie soll man denn zu diesem Wissen und der Erfahrung kommen!?

Mann kann zwar zuhause mal die Schnur irg. festmachen und ziehen aber das hat ja mit Realbedingungen nicht viel zu tun.

Wie ist die Gewässerbeschaffenheit, ist eine Muschelbank oder Kraut in der Nähe usw.

Und die Ruhe zu bewahren bei einem Drill eines großen muss man ja auch erstmal "lernen"....was war Ich mit Adrenalin vollgepumpt bei meinen ersten Großfischen .... ist halt nicht alles so einfach...:q


----------



## Lucius (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Hechten!

Wenn Ich auf meine Frau hören würde, wäre Ich nicht am Wasser... ;-)


----------



## vermesser (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Fresse, was für ein Theater...die Drilldauer lässt sich überhaupt nicht in Regeln pressen. Ich hatte schon Ü80er Flusshechte in unter 1 Minute im Kescher, weil die sich ziehen ließen...anderseits 50er im See, die sich gewehrt haben wie der Teufel.

Das kommt ganz stark auf die Laune des Gegenübers an...manche Fische werden richtig gallig, andere ergeben sich in ihr Schicksal...

Nichtsdestsotrotz drillen die meisten viel zu zart...da werden 60er Hechte an 35er Mono bei minimaler Rutenkrümmung gedrillt...


----------



## Lucius (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Wieso Theater, was soll diese herablassende Ausdrucksweise? Du sagst doch selbst... ...also warum dies nicht einmal diskutieren und ein paar Leute dazu anregen sich mal mit ihrem Gerät bzw. dessen Leistungsfähigkeit zu beschäftigen. Dies ist garantiert sinnvoller als zum x-ten Mal die beste GuFi-Kombo oder Köderfarbe o.ä. zu diskutieren.
> Am Ende geht es dann ja doch auch um das Lebewesen am anderen Ende der Schnur.
> 
> |wavey:




|good:

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie sehr sich viele scheinbar "belästigt" fühlen, wenn man mal ein Thema auf den Tisch bringt, das über die von dir genannte "abfeierei" von Tackle oder Fangbilder hinausgeht...., schade eigentlich....#c

Ansonsten ist ja alles relevante gesagt, denke Ich....hat doch gar nicht wehgetan, oder!?


----------



## Lucius (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich drill sowieso meistens über die Bremse und bei großen ist die Rutenspitze mehr im Wasser als über dem Wasser.....|supergri


----------



## Tobi92 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ohne hier jemanden auf die Füße treten zu wollen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass diese doch sehr umfangreiche Diskussion hier fehl am Platz is, weil sie den eigentlich Sinn des Themas(das Posten von Fangfotos) doch verfehlt.

Da ich aber auch der Ansicht bin, dass dieses Thema es wert is darüber zu diskutieren (schon häufiger falsches Drillverhalten am Wasser beobachten müssen) wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll ein extra Thema dafür zu starten.

Deshalb hab ich das gemacht.
Hier der Link dazu  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4203979#post4203979 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Tobi92 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie gesagt, wollte keinem auf die Füße treten, war nur so ein kleiner Einfall meinerseits, weils mich einfach interessiert wie ihr das so handhabt.

Wegen der Beachtung hab ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht, deshalb steht der Link hier im Thread 

MfG Tobi


----------



## motocross11 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnt ihr bitte eure Diskussion woanders fortsetzen und nicht den fangthread vollspamen. Es nervt langsam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucius (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Ist doch längst geklärt bzw. die Diskussion verlegt. Also warum spamst du hinterher und nervst?
> 
> |wavey:




|good:|muahah:


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, hier ein Raubfischi, um zurück zum Thema zu kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geht doch - danke, Schugga....


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Stachelritter!

Beifang beim Barsch-blinkern. Hat das letzte Königsfischen wohl überlebt [emoji2]





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS. (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht die größten aber meine ersten Drop Shot Barsche   und mit 28 cm genau richtig für die Pfanne. Auf die Gummis gehen die echt steil! 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/09/a3a2b128084ed5bb47cb0ed2225cc5bf.jpg


----------



## Wurschtsepp (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So mal was zum Sonntag und Montag, Sonntag gabs nen schönen 88er Schied mit Stolzen 8,2kg und einen Hecht aussteiger vor dem Boot.





Am gleichen Spot hatten wir letztes Jahr einen Schied mit 87cm und 8,5kg. 

Voller Elan sind wir am Montag losgestartet, diesmal waren die Hechte in Beißlaune 4 Bisse wovon wir 2 im Boot hatten, 78cm und einen mit 68cm.








Am Abend wurden wir mit einem traumhaften Sonnenuntergang belohnt  
​


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Rapfen is ja mal ne echte Granate...

Glückwunsch..


----------



## sanda (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wollte auch meinen Fang mitteilen, war mal endlich wieder am Edersee und es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, obwohl es erstmal Anlaufschwierigkeiten gab. Die Hechte wollten überhaupt nicht, habe nur einige Auftauchen sehen ;(
Nun zu meiner neuen persönlichen Bestmarke:vik:

Stolze 55cm und 2600gr (irgendwie zu dünn für den Klopper |kopfkrat)










#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dasn Klopper - Glückwunsch!


----------



## sanda (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dasn Klopper - Glückwunsch!



Danke dir! 
Wird für mich schwer seine eine neue Bestmarke zu setzen |bigeyes :q


----------



## er2de2 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders Wurschtsepp!! #6 Klasse Fisch


----------



## mathei (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was für ein barsch. dat geht ja in richtung weltrekord. wie auch immer der aussieht ? petri


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für ein HAMMA Barsch!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Ich arbeite mich langsam hoch 
Heute gab's zwei Hechte um die 45 und 49 cm :q


----------



## sanda (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Was für ein HAMMA Barsch!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> 
> Ich arbeite mich langsam hoch
> Heute gab's zwei Hechte um die 45 und 49 cm :q



Glückwunsch, es wird schon!
#6


----------



## mathei (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mich langsam hoch
> Heute gab's zwei Hechte um die 45 und 49 cm :q


petri. wat das denn fürn riesen-wobbler ?


----------



## Schugga (9. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ähm, der heißt "Roy Fishers Wobbler Jointed Rider 165 RH" 

Als der per Post ankam, war ich selber erschrocken, dass der so groß ist |bigeyes
Der wird genau richtig sein, wenn es im Herbst ernst wird mit den Räubern


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@sanda Holla die Waldfee, was für eine Granate. Petri

Und auch Petri an die anderen Fänger, da sind echt tolle Bilder dabei.


Bin gestern auch noch wieder los und konnte noch mal 2 Zander verhaften. Einen musste ich mitnehmen, hat sich leider den Köder zu weit einverleibt und die Kiemen waren am bluten. Aber mit 55cm und 2,6 Pfund auch ein passabler Küchenzander. 

Meine Güte, ich hatte ja keine Ahnung wie lecker so ein Fisch ist |bigeyes

So langsam geht mein Ruf auch dahin #6

Edit: Irgendwie sehen die Fische bei mir immer kleiner als in real aus ^^


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Bieberpelz 
Hast Recht: die sehen auf den Fotos immer kleiner aus....

Schöner Blick Deinerseits #6
Angelst Du im Jacket? Angeln like a Sir! |supergri


----------



## Lucius (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Angeln like a Sir! |supergri




Fishing with style! #6

Was für einen Ruf eigentlich, Bieberpelz?


----------



## pike-81 (10. September 2014)

Moinsen!
Der Rapfen und der Barsch sind ja mal der Wahnsinn. 
Petri Heil Leute!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönen Dank


Schugga schrieb:


> Schöner Blick Deinerseits #6
> Angelst Du im Jacket? Angeln like a Sir! |supergri


Fast immer mit Stil, ja. 

@Lucius: Als schlechter Angler/Schneider. Sah zu Anfang der Saison noch ziemlich bitter aus. Mittlerweile läuft es super und ich mache meine ersten Erfahrungen auf sämtlichen Gebieten.


----------



## Kaka (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die sehen normal groß aus weil du sie nicht durch Haltetricks größer aussehen lässt. Gefällt mir besser als Gepose.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

BellyBoatPike 82cm


----------



## JasonP (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann auch endlich mal nen Foto posten 
Ist zwar nicht der größte und auch ziemlich weit weg, aber besser als nix. Er durft danach weiter seine Runden drehen.
Bin aber trotzdem stolz, weil es mein erster barsch war. Desweiteren gingen noch etliche weißfische an den haken und nen minibarsch


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Barsch!!


----------



## Schugga (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> BellyBoatPike 82cm



Wunderschöne Zeichnung :l

Petri Dir!


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Monster Rapfen und ebenfalls Monster Barsch.

So ein Riesenrapfen würde mir an der leichten Spinnrute auch gefallen. Wär mal ne nette Abwechslung zu kleinen Rapfen an schwerem Gerät. -_-


----------



## Fares (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine Kritik, nur ne Frage:
Hier im anglerboard muss man ja aufpassen wenn man etwas schreibt. Gefällt offensichtlich keinem wen man hier was kritisiert. 
Deshalb nochmals: Keine Kritik, nur ne Frage:
Vielleicht ist da ja auch schon zu viel und ich werde a la putin ausgesperrt.
Falls nicht: 
Was wiegt denn ein 55er Zander durchschnittlich?
Ich habe dieses jahr einen 55er mitgenommen aber nicht gewogen. Der sah fülliger aus als der auf der Seite davor.
Ich hätte ihn aber auf höchstens 1,5 kg geschätzt.
Sind 2,6 kg realistisch und ich somit schlecht im schätzen?
gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fares schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn ein 55er Zander durchschnittlich?


Mit dem Programm hier wird Dir geholfen ..:m
http://www.pcwelt.de/downloads/Meine-virtuelle-Waage-1-2-581239.html


----------



## Fares (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

günstig ist es. direkt zugeschlagen!
Aber ernsthaft:?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du hast recht, habe gerade noch einmal geschaut. Die Waage war auf lbs, also auf Pfund gestellt. Sorry, hab ich nicht bemerkt


----------



## Kaka (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hatte neulich auch einen 54er mitgenommen. 2,6 Pfund.


----------



## Fares (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Edit: 
lbs ist nicht gleich 500 Gramm Pfund sonder englische Pounds.
1 Pound: ca. 0,45 kg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Krass, das habe ich garnicht gewusst.
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich kann ich mal nochmal einen anständigen Saarfisch vorzeigen. Lange her ...

Alleine die Bugwelle mit der er den Wobbler im flachen Wasser auf der Steinschüttung verfolgte .... hab immer noch Kopfkino

44 cm. Mein bester Saarbarsch bisher.


----------



## ulli1958m (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

oder..

http://www.fischlexikon.eu/kalkulator/kalkulator-gewicht.php

da muß man nichts speichern

#h


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man geile  barsche


----------



## laxvän (10. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gab es bei mir beim Gufieren als Beifang den ersten Hecht des Jahres und auch noch der erste aus diesem Gewässer. Mit 80 cm war er auch ganz passabel von der Größe her.
Der eigentliche Zielfisch ging leider nicht ans Band. Ich habe mich trotzdem sehr gefreut!|supergri


----------



## olli81 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri alle zusammen.
Sind echt ein paar Schmuckstücke dabei.

was war denn zielfisch wenn der hecht nur beifang war?


----------



## sven1987 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



olli81 schrieb:


> Petri alle zusammen.
> Sind echt ein paar Schmuckstücke dabei.
> 
> was war denn zielfisch wenn der hecht nur beifang war?



Bestimmt Zander, wenn er mit GuFis unterwegs ist |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Du hast recht, habe gerade noch einmal geschaut. Die Waage war auf lbs, also auf Pfund gestellt. Sorry, hab ich nicht bemerkt



Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht. Aber seis drum, sowas ist auch schon Kumpels vor mir passiert die sonst über jedes Missgeschick von anderen Menschen noch nach Jahren herziehen.


----------



## Luki** (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle 

Hier 2 Fänge aus der Donau von letzten Sonntag und von gestern 

Jeweils auf Gummifisch.











Lg


----------



## laxvän (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zielfisch war in der Tat der Zander aber den Beifang habe ich ebenso gern gesehen


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Luki wo hast du genau geangelt???


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Luki wo hast du genau geangelt???


Ich glaube das hat dir schon bereits jemand erklärt.

Grundsätzlich wird dir niemand die "genauen" Stellen nennen, denn diese sind dann oft sehr schnell von anderen Anglern überrannt.

Falls du aber Interesse an diesen Spots haben solltest, so frag die Leute am besten freundlich per PN ob sie dir die den Spot mitteilen möchten. Aber mit einer positiven Antwort sollte man in der Regel nicht rechnen.

In dem Sinne Petri an alle.
Schöne Fische von euch (Luki und laxvän)


----------



## ashtray (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fang zur Zeit bei jedem Trip 2 bis 3 Kleinhechte ... so langsam muss ich mir mal einfallen lassen, damit auch mal die großen Beißen (meist gehen die kleinen Hechte auf die Barschrute, die ich mit am Boot hab ...) 

Schön ists schon was zu fangen, aber ein richtiger muss auch mal her!

Hier der letzte, der mir "Guten-Tag" sagen wollte:


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ashtray schrieb:


> Ich fang zur Zeit bei jedem Trip 2 bis 3 Kleinhechte ... so langsam muss ich mir mal einfallen lassen, damit auch mal die großen Beißen (meist gehen die kleinen Hechte auf die Barschrute, die ich mit am Boot hab ...)
> 
> Schön ists schon was zu fangen, aber ein richtiger muss auch mal her!
> 
> Hier der letzte, der mir "Guten-Tag" sagen wollte:



Mein Angelgeräteverkäufer sagt immer: Mut zur Ködergröße... großer Köder- großer Fisch. good luck


----------



## Don-Machmut (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Mein Angelgeräteverkäufer sagt immer: Mut zur Ködergröße... großer Köder- großer Fisch. good luck



so ein quatsch ..hab noch letztes wochenende gerade wieder gesehen 127cm hecht auf 4,5 inch ködergröße und das auf dem boddengewässer ...wo ja laut verkäufer nur 23cm gummis aufwärts fangen |wavey:


----------



## ashtray (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Mein Angelgeräteverkäufer sagt immer: Mut zur Ködergröße... großer Köder- großer Fisch. good luck



Naja wie gesagt hab ich immer eine Rute auf Barsch und eine auf Hecht laufen. Barsche hab ich noch keine gesehen, anständige Hechte auch nicht ... 

Auf der Hechtrute läuft meist ein SSR oder ähnlicher 14cm+ Wobbler. Nur beißen will hier einfach nicht ...  #d


----------



## Allround Angla (11. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Petri an alle
Bei mir gabs heute eine schöne 52er Refo 
War ein geiler Drill 
LG


----------



## mathei (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224096
> 
> 
> Petri an alle
> ...



petri. wo treibst du dich denn rum. etwa deutschland


----------



## Squall_F (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mit der leichten Finesse-Rute los und staunte nicht schlecht, was da zwischen all den Barschen auf einmal am Carolina-Rig hing.
Wohlgemerkt, das Gewässer war die Bocholter Aa im Raum Bocholt selbst, also alles andere als ein Salmonidengewässer.

Der Fisch guckt ein wenig sterbend, ist mir aber tatsächlich wieder aus der Hand gerutscht.


----------



## 13Müller (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Allround Angla das ist mal ein geiles Bild. Petri! Riecht aber irgendwie bearbeitet[emoji6]

Squall F: Meinst du die Bocholter Aa im Münsterland? Was ist die denn - wenn nicht ein spitzen Salmoniden Gewässer.  Da werden reihenweise Fliegenkurse abgehalten und immer satt Forellen gefangen...aber meinst vermutlich ne andere Aa als ich...auf jeden Fall Petri


----------



## Squall_F (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir meinen schon die gleiche Aa, ich meine allerdings den Teil direkt vor dem Übergang in die Niederlande. Oberhalb mag das ein Salmonidengewässer sein, hier aber definitiv nicht mehr. Langsam fließend, begradigt, schlammiger Boden.

Die BaFo kann natürlich von oben runtergespült worden sein, aber gerade in dem tiefen Wasser vor einer Staue hätte ich die nicht vermutet, eher im sauerstoffreichen Wasser nach einer Staue, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Schugga (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> @Allround Angla das ist mal ein geiles Bild. Petri! Riecht aber irgendwie bearbeitet[emoji6]


 
Nee, glaub ich nicht.
Ich glaub, er hat da nur die Highlights in dem Bild hochgezogen, es also an den hellen Spots heller gemacht.
Daher wirkt die Forelle einfach ein bisschen wie reingeshopped.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach ein paar Schneidertagen hat es gestern beim schleppen (immerhin mit 3-4km/h) endlich mal wieder gerappelt. Köder war in beiden Fällen ein Daiwa Courrent MasterSR





















​


----------



## Allround Angla (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ mathei  Momentan in DE  die Forelle ist aus dem Lech

@13müller  Haha eig hab ich das Bild überhaupt nicht Bearbeited [emoji1] ist meinem Kollegen wohl gut gelungen

LG


----------



## Fares (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

längere Belichtungszeit.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. September 2014)

Das Bild sorgt zumindest dafür, dass ich dich mehr um den Angelplatz als um den Fisch beneide


----------



## Rhöde (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern. Schöne Fänge dabei.

Ich steuer mal 'nen "Barschmoppel" von letzter Woche bei |supergri .


----------



## Luki** (12. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Luki wo hast du genau geangelt???


An der Donau bei Passau, geht aber auch recht zäh zurzeit

@Rhöde, gutes Kaliber (y)


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute.
Sind ja wieder ordentliche Klopper dabei.

Meine letzte Woche:

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/32eef770a86bebe3d8a0c3f00e2510a5.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/d3bddae894b2f86fb41a59e150d1eb58.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/cfb208c16f725587eaceb8fda45ce4a7.jpg

Highlight der 70er
Lag richtig gut im Futter.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/fca80f19803f624f32aeee21810257d5.jpg


----------



## dunkelbunt (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri den fängern #6

hier ist meine kleine ausbeute aus em angelurlaub von dieser woche, war an der mecklenburger seenplatte unterwegs |wavey:


----------



## One2 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Ausbeute heute von 4 Std DEK: 
Knappe 45cm auf 4" Easy Shiner
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/5968244a33c486e0928f10ad61921e80.jpg
Und 2 Burschen von ca 20cm auf Ugly Duckling
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/e44196afe9bb97fec4cb0741cd38acc3.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Finke20 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute gab es mal wieder 7 Barsche zwischen 27 - 35 cm


----------



## 13Müller (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 6 Bafos gefangen. Der kleine durfte die letzte drillen und war stolz wie Oskar!!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/416be00e17c0e6b1373d8a2efe26cd89.jpg


----------



## 13Müller (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

P.s.: 42er Bafo


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



13Müller schrieb:


> Heute 6 Bafos gefangen. Der kleine durfte die letzte drillen und war stolz wie Oskar!!
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/416be00e17c0e6b1373d8a2efe26cd89.jpg


Klasse Bild - da darf er auch stolz sein!!

Glückwunsch (auch an die anderen Fänger)..


----------



## Spiderpike (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber......tolles Foto Müller


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne bafo


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hanzz welcher Köder


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, besonders an Finke20. 
War heute auch ein paar Barsche zoppen, aber größer wie 25 wurden sie nicht.


----------



## Finke20 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Danke Zokker wir hatten 6 Stunden Dauerregen und trotz Regensachen nass bis auf den Schlüpper  :q.


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Hanzz welcher Köder


Gummi: LC Shaker AY 4,5''

Wobbler: Spro Ikiru Jerk 95 - Roach


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Danke Zokker wir hatten 6 Stunden Dauerregen und trotz Regensachen nass bis auf den Schlüpper  :q.



Ach Du Armer, das tut mir aber leid.
Ich war bei Wolfgang und wenn der Regen zu doll wurde sind wir rein.|rolleyes


----------



## Finke20 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Das nennt man dann wohl Hausfishing |kopfkrat.


----------



## ameisentattoo (13. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neulich lief's mal richtig gut mit 7 Fischen bis 70cm. Hier 2 Fotos.

Ein 53er






Und ein Grössenwahnsinniger [emoji23]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri euch, schöne Bilder.

Gestern erst auf Zander und später auf Hecht los. War insgesamt bescheiden, eine kaputte Rute |krach: aber dafür einen ordentlichen 40er Barsch als Beifang.


----------



## Monnes (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Raubfisch. Gefangen auf einen kleinen Stickbait im Ilvesheimer Neckar. Das Hochwasser war schon grenzwertig. Ist ganz schön draufgeknallt der Bursche. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/14/01f41d6f43b334b8a57c2e8cdd7e342b.jpg


----------



## Guinst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen aus der Spree, 35cm :


----------



## Guinst (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ups, doch nicht so leicht, das mit dem Bild, hier ist er:


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Monnes schrieb:


> Mein erster Raubfisch. Gefangen auf einen kleinen Stickbait im Ilvesheimer Neckar. Das Hochwasser war schon grenzwertig. Ist ganz schön draufgeknallt der Bursche. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/14/01f41d6f43b334b8a57c2e8cdd7e342b.jpg


Petri zum Fisch.
Halt ihn in Erinnerung.

Bei der Fischart empfiehlt sich kein Kiemengriff.
Nur ein Tip.

Richtig geiler Fisch. Petri.


----------



## tobi82m (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

warum sollte man bei diesem fisch keinen Kiemengriff machen.


----------



## mathei (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zum Fisch.
> Halt ihn in Erinnerung.
> 
> Bei der Fischart empfiehlt sich kein Kiemengriff.
> ...




gehe doch nicht davon aus das er wieder schwimmt.
nur so als empfehlung


----------



## jvonzun (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Bergsee-Saison heute eröffnet #:!


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



tobi82m schrieb:


> warum sollte man bei diesem fisch keinen Kiemengriff machen.


Weil die Kiemen sehr schnell einreissen.


mathei schrieb:


> gehe doch nicht davon aus das er wieder schwimmt.
> nur so als empfehlung


Gehe ich nicht.
War wirklich nur ein Tip, wenn released werden sollte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer PB (80cm) nachdem ich noch einmal spontan im Regen am Wasser war...


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Neuer PB (80cm)




na da sag ich doch dickes petri schöner fisch #6


----------



## Lucius (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Samstag Morgen war die Ausbeute am Wasser bei mir nicht so berauschend...
 Nach einer halben Stunde mit dem Captain von LK, dachte Ich mir - tu ma die Möhrchen!
 Freitag gekauft, Samstags erster Wurf - Barsch mit ca. 30cm....Ok, net schlecht...!


  Dann ca. 5-6 Würfe später, kurz vor´m Boot- Ich höre auf zu faulenzen  und will den Shad gerade hochkurbeln, da hängt er plötzlich und Ich  denke - upps, Kraut hier !?
 Doch das Kraut fing sich dann an zu bewegen und Ich merkte sofort - Ok, das ist ein besserer Hecht!


 Nach relativ kurzem Drill landete die Hechtmutti mit knapp 98 cm bei mir im Boot - Sauschwer war die Dame!


 Aber das war´s dann auch für die 4 Stunden auf dem Wasser - heute stimmte die Quantität zwar nicht, dafür aber die Qualität!


 Also Möhrchen ist nicht nur gut für Dorsch und Zander, sondern auch für große Hechte :m

Leider ist der Selbstauslöser an meiner Kamera sch***e und Ich kann auf dem Boot keine gescheiten Bilder/Selfies machen, da muss wohl bald ne GoPro oder so her...#c


----------



## KleinerWaller (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Wirklich schöne Fänge


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir geht's Morgen in der früh


----------



## phirania (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Neuer PB (80cm) nachdem ich noch einmal spontan im Regen am Wasser war...



Dickes Petri#6
Dann scheint der Fluch ja verflogen zu sein...|rolleyes


----------



## Daniel SN (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Ausgleich zum Rutenbruch. Petri


----------



## Lucius (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Neuer PB (80cm) nachdem ich noch einmal spontan im Regen am Wasser war...




Na, da ist der Ruf wohl ganz ruiniert, da fängt´s sich dann aber auch ganz ungeniert!

Petri!


----------



## laxvän (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch, Bieberpelz,
jetzt geht es ja richtig ab. Kein Tag ohne Fisch.
Petri zum schönen Hecht#6


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kurztrip am Rhein

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/14/4fe826269c721dac0af200ca44bbb910.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ist mir durch zufall ein tolle Momentaufnahme gelungen


----------



## laxvän (16. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schönes Foto#6


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Neuer PB (80cm) nachdem ich noch einmal spontan im Regen am Wasser war...


 
Petri!

Ich sagst immer: "Wer trotzdem raus geht wird belohnt!"#6


----------



## Gruschan (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der erste Zander an der Talsperre Pöhl, meinem Hausgewässer  17Uhr das neue (und auch erstes) Echolot ausgepackt und ab aufs Wasser. Zwar ein kleiner, aber ich hab mich gefreut wie ein König  http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/8235642fcc91c461c9cae30bb329a409.jpg


----------



## Dreimaster (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

85cm 11Pfund Milchner beim Spinnfischen an der Treene. :m


----------



## gizzmo2k (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ergebnis von 2h Spinnfischen am Kanal  
Petri an die anderen Fänger =) 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/02ad1527af241e5e562cd46ce7cd4431.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/7f729368a21729ed8ae997853dd59ccf.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/e6c22051b0c67777cfc2aa3a3d7b6f85.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/17/9f2b28f3a180a537f8f4212c50e19ee7.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (17. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

was fürn brocken master. petri


----------



## shafty262 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was nen Oschi [emoji54] 

Dickes Petri Heil !


----------



## mathei (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



erik88 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224365
> 
> 
> De 50er Marke endlich geknackt [emoji2]



neid, neid neid. was für ein barsch. petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich versuch mich noch an den 30ern ;-)))

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Daniel SN (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum 50+!
Hätte auch gerne mal wieder einen in der Größe.


----------



## erik88 (18. September 2014)

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/18/2b1a304db52a4656ad5229885125c827.jpg

So hier nochmal Der 50er. Musste noch was ändern[emoji12] 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/18/805120ad9f17518c47b434cc26e634dc.jpg

Hier noch ein 45er. Is aber schon 4 Wochen alt[emoji2]


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich steigere mich langsam |rolleyes

65cm - 1,6 kg :k


----------



## nordbeck (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner köfi


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Boah, Frechheit |gr:



Naja, immerhin ist er länger als Dein...ach, lassen wir das - ich will ja nicht zum Boardferkel 2014 gekürt werden #6

#g


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner mittlerer Hecht


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kam der ins Wasser oder auf den Grill


----------



## nordbeck (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Boah, Frechheit |gr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weisst du das? |bigeyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> weisst du das? |bigeyes


Sollte man bei 65 cm stark vermuten....
Ansonsten..#r


----------



## Maas-runner94 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich steigere mich langsam |rolleyes
> 
> 65cm - 1,6 kg :k



Ach, Größe ist doch egal!
Hauptsache man hat Spaß!  

Und die fetten fängt man eh im Winter...

Petri zum 65er!

Gruß vom Niederrhein!


----------



## paulbarsch (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ schugga,
petri zum hecht! lass sie man alle sabbeln!

gruss andreas


----------



## RayZero (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer Barsch! @ Erik! :l

Glückwunsch Schugga - nur weiter so #6


----------



## A@lrounder (18. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und ich will noch schreiben das die arme Schugga sich wahrscheinlich ständig solche Sprüche geben muss, da seh ich das sie angefangen hat :-D :-D geil

PETRI euch zu den Fischen.

Ganz dickes Petri an den Barsch-Fänger...von solchen Exemplaren träume ich Nachts


----------



## Schugga (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> ... da seh ich das sie angefangen hat :-D :-D geil


 
|engel:


----------



## Don-Machmut (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Schöner köfi



ha ha der war gut :vik: 

ps .... @ Schugga der ist aber noch ausbau fähig #y


----------



## Schugga (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich sag ja: ich steigere mich langsam #h
Bin ja noch ein Neuling an der Rute 

Ich freu mich tierisch über meinen Fang gestern!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Barschen und vor allem zur Steigerung beim Hecht 
Letzteres kenne ich ja selber nur zu gut, einfach klasse wenn man da den ersten brauchbaren Hecht an Land zieht


----------



## Tylle (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: ich steigere mich langsam #h
> Bin ja noch ein Neuling an der Rute
> 
> Ich freu mich tierisch über meinen Fang gestern!



Bin ja noch ein Neuling an der Rute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ein Schelm wer böses denkt:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich freu mich tierisch über meinen Fang gestern!


Zu Recht - denn: 
Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt .....(alte schwäbsiche Hausfrauenweisheit...)..

Glückwunsch daher - es kommt auf den Spass an, nicht auf die Größe ...
:q:q:q


----------



## A@lrounder (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: ich steigere mich langsam #h
> Bin ja noch ein Neuling an der Rute
> 
> Ich freu mich tierisch über meinen Fang gestern!



Das kannst du auch =) Ich konnte letzte Wochenende den ersten Esox meiner Karriere landen. War zwar noch ein Baby aber gefreut hat er mich trotzdem ;-) 

Kurz vor der Dunkelheit hab ich dann meinen Uralt-Spinner nach 1000 gefühlten Würfen ohne Biss mal ein wenig gepimpt. Hab mir 3 Twister genommen, die schwänze abgeschnitten und auf jeweils einen Haken gezogen. 5-6 Würfe, auf einmal nen kleiner Ruck in der Rute...mehr aber auch nicht..dachte ich hätte nen Hänger. PLötzlich seh ich nen Hecht mit meinem Köder im Maul ausm Wasser schießen...junge junge hab ich mich erschrocken. Joa und dann alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann, runte runter, schnur schlaf, Bremse nicht aufgemacht und zack war er ausgeschlitzt...und das an ner Ultra Light 

Naja hab mich zwar geärgert aber dennoch gefreut das mein ausprobieren sich ausgezahlt hat =)


----------



## Schugga (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



A@lrounder schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch =) Ich konnte letzte Wochenende den ersten Esox meiner Karriere landen. War zwar noch ein Baby aber gefreut hat er mich trotzdem ;-)
> 
> Kurz vor der Dunkelheit hab ich dann meinen Uralt-Spinner nach 1000 gefühlten Würfen ohne Biss mal ein wenig gepimpt. Hab mir 3 Twister genommen, die schwänze abgeschnitten und auf jeweils einen Haken gezogen. 5-6 Würfe, auf einmal nen kleiner Ruck in der Rute...mehr aber auch nicht..dachte ich hätte nen Hänger. PLötzlich seh ich nen Hecht mit meinem Köder im Maul ausm Wasser schießen...junge junge hab ich mich erschrocken. Joa und dann alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann, runte runter, schnur schlaf, Bremse nicht aufgemacht und zack war er ausgeschlitzt...und das an ner Ultra Light
> 
> Naja hab mich zwar geärgert aber dennoch gefreut das mein ausprobieren sich ausgezahlt hat =)


 

Der ist ja süß :k

Ich finde ja auch: jeder Fisch zählt! Und jeder Fisch ist wichtig, um was zu lernen 

Mit jedem Fisch kommt immer ein bisschen mehr Erfahrung, so dass einem solche Fauxpas -wie von Dir beschrieben- eben nicht mehr passieren 

Als beim ersten Mal kurz vorm Ufer ein Hecht rausschoss, um sich meinen Köder zu schnappen, habe ich mich auch einfach nur voll erschrocken und alles falsch gemacht bzw. gar nix gemacht |rolleyes

Die Tage danach kamen dann ein paar kleine Hechte (20, 30, 35 cm) "zum Üben" und gestern war es dann anders: Hecht kam meinem Köder hinterher, schoss kurz vorm Ufer einmal aus dem Wasser, ich schlug an und hatte ihn :vik:

Ja, das *hat* Spaß gemacht


----------



## A@lrounder (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ja, das *hat* Spaß gemacht



Das glaub ich dir #h


----------



## OSSSSE (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier der erste Rapfen meiner Karriere.. |stolz:
Und das gefangen auf einen guten alten 3er Effzett Spinner in Bronze :vik:


----------



## FlorryB (19. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal ein etwas anderer Raubfisch!
78iger Barbe beim Zanderangeln im Rhein. Die Barbe hat den 10cm Jackson Active Shad voll genommen. Ging an der 40g Rute ordentlich ab!


----------



## ameisentattoo (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war Zwergenalarm am Rhein..

Sieben Zwerge bis ca. 50cm gab's.
Hier einige Fotos.


----------



## TwoBeerz (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch nen Rapfen - auch auf nen bronzenen 3er Mepps.


----------



## tim13 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, petri an alle-
war auch mal wieder los und konnte zwischen 15-18 uhr sieben stck. fangen. von der größe her war alles dabei, 40 - 79 cm:g


----------



## warenandi (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es ist wie verhext...
Gestern los gewesen um mit Köfi auf Hecht zu gehen.
Eine Rute draußen mit Köfi und zwei nebenbei auf Karpfen.
Beim Köfi tut sich absolut nichts und bei einer Karpfenrute steigt auf Mais ein Hecht ein. |kopfkrat Leider kurz vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen.:r Tippe so auf ca. 70cm.
Ich kriege kaum noch nen Räuber raus!!!#q#q#q

Wenigstens noch nen Karpfen...:m

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Schugga (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi 
70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi



hir hast mal einen zur Motivation #h

so soll er aussehen :l


----------



## warenandi (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> hir hast mal einen zur Motivation #h
> 
> so soll er aussehen :l



So einen hab ich schonmal gesehen...
Im Fernsehen vor kurzem und live......................................
Eine Ewigkeit her...


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi


Bin auch noch nicht über 85cm gekommen.
Und ein 68er hat mehr Rabbatz gemacht.
Kommt nicht immer auf die Grösse an, sondern die Freude, die man daran hat.


----------



## warenandi (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi




Naja, weiß ja nicht was die anderen hier mit solchen Köfi´s machen bzw. fangen....
Aber in meinem Gewässer gibt es kein Moby Dick....

Dir nochmal Glückwunsch zu deinen Esox. Ist echt schön gezeichnet der Fisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi



Dafür ist es aber der einzige 65er Hecht, der nun inzwischen auf der 4ten Seite hier erwähnt wird!
Das liegt aber eindeutig nicht an der Besonderheit des Fischs!
Ich finde es belustigend, wie sich die Gockel alle hier anhängen.
Nun muss ich auch noch ein herzliches Petri Heil zu Schugga's Hechtel los werden!
Allen anderen glücklichen Fängern, auch dem mit der Augenbinde, natürlich auch ein Petri!

Jürgen


----------



## nordbeck (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mach Dir nix draus, wareanandi
> 70er Hecht gilt hier eh nur als Köfi




Nicht nur hier! 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/20/da03765fc81ffedd3b1524a35cd002a7.jpg


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Willst du räuchern?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Willst du räuchern?



Vermutlich eher Deadbaiting...:m


----------



## Schugga (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Kommt nicht immer auf die Grösse an, sondern die Freude, die man daran hat.




So sieht's aus - und nicht nur beim Angeln!


----------



## Allround Angla (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle

Heute eine wunderschöne hammergeil gefärbte Forelle gefangen.
Weiß jemand um was es sich dabei genau handelt?







LG


----------



## u-see fischer (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> 
> Heute eine wunderschöne hammergeil gefärbte Forelle gefangen.
> Weiß jemand um was es sich dabei genau handelt?LG



Infos über den Fangort (Gewässer) würde da durchaus hilfreich sein.

Würde auf Marmorata Forelle schließen.


----------



## Nick94 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow die Forelle sieht ja stark aus. "Leopard mit Flossen"  Habe ich noch nie gesehen.... Aber cool beneide dich #6


----------



## inselkandidat (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Könnte auch Bachforelle x Bachsaibling sein...


----------



## Rhöde (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich 'ne sehr schön gezeichnete Forelle. Petri #6 !

Der Herbst streckt weiterhin seine Fühler aus und läßt die Barsche aus dem "Quark" kommen  .


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das wird eine Tigerforelle (Mix Bafo u. Saibling) sein!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tigerforelle
Jedenfalls eine sehr schöne Färbung/Muster.
Petri,dazu, aber auch sonst fängst du ja nicht schlecht!

Nachtrag: natürlich auch dem Rhöde ein Pertri Heil zum Großbarsch!

Jürgen


----------



## ado (20. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte selber zwei so gezeichnete Forellen dieses Jahr. 
Nachforschen ergab: es waren abgewanderte Seeforellen. 
Falls das bei dir möglich ist tippe ich also auf diesen Fall...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Forelle sieht ja mal Klasse aus. 

Ich war gestern an einem kleinen Forellenbach (Unterlauf), der zu etwa 90% verkrautet ist. Durch den Regen war das Wasser total braun. Habe es dann auf Aal probiert. Ergebnis war ein recht dicker 55er und ein Miniaal von etwa 30cm. 2 Fische verloren und das alles innerhalb von ca. einer Stude Angelzeit.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Forelle hat echt was.


----------



## Lucius (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War gestern mit neuem Tackle am Wasser, neue Schnur, neue Köder - neues Glück!?

  Nachdem Ich erstmal den Fisch suchen musste und die Bedingungen sehr  wechselhaft waren, hatte Ich als Sie dann gefunden waren eine  Stunde lang noch richtig Spass.


 Jede Menge Atacken,leider  zumeist von recht kleinen Barschen, aber am Ende blieben dann doch  zumindest 3 schöne Barsche um die 30 cm hängen und ein Hecht von ca. 60 cm....


 Insofern haben die neuen Shads ihre Fängigkeit erstmal unter Beweis gestellt!
Die neue Schnur hält auch das was man so von ihr liest, will jetzt keine Werbung machen...;-)


 Nächste Woche wird etwas ausgiebiger getestet!


 Leider hat meine Speicherkarte im Fotoapparat einen Lesefehler, somit kann Ich euch nur 2 Fotos präsentieren...


----------



## Allround Angla (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke an alle 
Gewässer war der Lech falls es weiterhilft

LG


----------



## Spiderpike (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Solche Forellen hatte ich auch schon, die sind echt Hammer.
Die Seeforellen gehen ja zum laichen in die Flüsse....
Dann gibt es noch die Flussforellen...die werden von manchen Wissenschaftlern als weitere Form der Salmo trutta gesehen.


----------



## tomsen83 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab keine Ahnung was das heute sollte...


----------



## Bordelaise (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Freu dich doch, kostenlose no-action gufis #c


----------



## Schugga (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht waren die Zander kurzsichtig?


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oder Weitsichtig


----------



## ameisentattoo (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe gehört, dass die Schwänze am besten schmecken sollen  [emoji23]


----------



## jvonzun (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Deine Fotos sind einfach immer wieder geil!!!

Glückwunsch zum Fang!


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri


----------



## mathei (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sieht nach ner seeforelle aus jvo. petri. saison schon eröffnet ?


----------



## Onkel Tom (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde! 

Ich habe auch noch einen Barsch auf gemischtem Salat nachzureichen. |supergri


----------



## Maas-runner94 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle!

Hier ein paar Bilder der letzten Woche, hatten ein paar schöne fische dabei, Freitag 2 barsche über 40, gestern und heute nochmal jeweils einen 40er!

Die meisten Bilder sind noch auf meiner Cam, Reich ich aber nach..
War viel Arbeit, die fische waren alle hart erkämpft!


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Bilder


----------



## jvonzun (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



mathei schrieb:


> sieht nach ner seeforelle aus jvo. petri. saison schon eröffnet ?



nein, das ist ein Seesaibling aus den Bergen. Die Seeforellen gehen erst am 26.12. auf!


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

vor zwei jahren hats mich beruflich zum ersten mal nach nordschweden verschlagen. nach den ersten besuchen dort hab ich mir gleich ne 4teilige reiserute zugelegt, aber irgendwie ist da oben 8 monate dunkel und winter. und im sommer machen alle schweden urlaub, da fält die begründung für einen geschäftstermin zum midsomar fischen aus.

so hab ichs jetzt zum ersten mal tatsächlich ans wasser geschafft. eine stunde noch bis dunkel, also quasi aus dem flieger in den leihwagen ans wasser. in entsprechender kleidung.

was soll ich sagen...ab ins gebüsch, erster wurf (echt jetzt) PLATSCH.  hängt aber nicht. nächster wurf. gleiches spiel ********eeeee! dritter  wurf nochmal. beim 4. wurf der vierte biss erwischt er endlich den  wobbler und hängt.

total verholzetes wasser, nur 50 cm, kein kescher. also mit Lederhalbschuhen  und einer von zwei hosen die ich mithab ins wasser. da isser mein erster  schwedenhecht. ca 80 cm.

nächster wurf. biss. kommt aber nicht wierder. andere ecke anwerfen, 70er hecht. dann noch einen kleinen verloren.

Alles in 20 Minuten!

Ich glaub in dieser kaum zugänglichen bucht haben die hechte noch keinen wobbler gesehen, so wie die drauf sind. Für die SChweden hier zählt eh nur lachs. Die lachen immer wenn ich sage dass ich auf hecht angeln will. Warum - das fragt sich der schwede.

Dann is vorbei. nix mehr. platzwechsel, entlang der dicken felsen werfen, es is fast dunkel. nix mehr.
20 magische minuten, das wars.

morgen abend wieder. allerdings kommt morgen der chef auch hierher. mist. hoffentlich schaff ichs ans wasser

Jetzt stehen die Schuhe auf der Heizung und werden bis morgen zum termin hoffentlich wieder trocken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die tolle Schilderung Deines Erlebnisses!!!


----------



## olli81 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das sind mal geile 20 Minuten!!!!!!


Aber als gelernter Schuster muss ich sagen das nasse Schuhe nicht auf die Heizung gehören.  Die sohle kann sich lösen sie kann brüchig werden, das gilt auch fürs obermaterial. 
Mit Zeitung ausstopfen und maximal in die Nähe der Heizung auf den Boden stellen


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

da steh ich nun vor der wahl mit 
- brüchigen trockenen lederschuhen
- nassen lederschuhen
- trockene laufschuhen (die ich wohl nicht mehr brauch - laufen wird ersetzt durch angeln)

zum geschäftstermin zu gehen.

hab mich für die trockenen brüchigen entschieden |supergri


----------



## olli81 (22. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das mir nur keine klagen kommen:vik:


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

war natürlich heute morgen um 6 am frühstückstisch und um halb sieben am wasser. -3°C und eisiger nordwind.
hat den hechten in der bucht ganz schön auf den magen geschlagen. musste doch glatt zwei mal werfen bis zum ersten biss |kopfkrat . der 80er könnte glatt der von gestern sein. dann allerdings nix mehr. also nochmal wechseln ans offene wasser, wo der eiswind ganz schön drückt im gesicht. und auch hier gabs noch nen hecht.
dann auch hier sense und um halb 8 nochmal zum aufwärmen am frühstückstisch beim kaffee gesessen.
wieder 2 hechte in 30 minuten.

heute nachmittag dann kein hechtangeln, statt dessen zum lachsfluss gefahren und den lachsanglern zugesehen. waren nur 4 da, weil die saison vorbei ist. die 2 auf meiner flussseite hatten je einen lachs von 3 bzw 2 kilo. ist ja auch kaum erwähnenswert, da bleibt man doch lieber zu hause, so in der nachsaison |kopfkrat
man hat noch regelmäßig lachse buckeln gesehen, einfach genial.
allerdings komische regeln, zb monofil vorgeschrieben nicht kleiner als 0.45 mm. weil an geflecht zu viele fische verloren gingen durch ausschlitzen ist geflecht verboten. auch der hakenabstand an wobblern ist vorgegeben

mal sehen was der morgige tag bringt. ab übernächste woche ist hier winter, dann ist eisangeln angesagt bis april. wenn man einen 1m eisbohrer hat ...


----------



## phirania (23. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri
Ja so sind sie die Schwedenhechte,die lernen schnell dazu.


----------



## kato84 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Weser Hecht


----------



## shafty262 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Hecht. Zum essen aber zu groß meiner Meinung nach. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei 80 cm geschmacklich eng wird [emoji6] .


----------



## kato84 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo shafty
Der  hecht ist mein Lieblingsfisch,
Geschmacklich bis zu einem  in der 
weser  einfach  klasse . Ich werde dir
Nacher berichten ... heute gibt's ihn zu mittag. 

Gruß  david


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man problemlos auch 1,30m Hechte essen, kulinarisch genauso gut wie kleinere - und zudem ist das hier nicht das Thema, das ist IMMER Sache des Fängers, was er mit einem Fisch anfängt.
Und das wird hier nicht diskutiert, dazu gibts andere Threads, hier ist  ein Fangmeldungsthread.

PUNKT (oder Punkte).

*Davon ab:*
Glückwunsch an den Fänger - und das Gesicht vom Lütten aufm Foto ist echt Gold wert!!
;-))

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zu dem Hecht, wie groß war er denn?
Der Blick ist aber sau gut, finde ich klasse |supergri


----------



## Schugga (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, so guck ich auch immer, wenn ich so einen Riesen in den Händen halte :q


Fetter Fisch! PETRI Dir! #6
Wie schwer war der denn??


----------



## Seele (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aber mal blöde Frage, ist der bei dir in der Badewanne geschwommen


----------



## olli81 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Seele schrieb:


> Aber mal blöde Frage, ist der bei dir in der Badewanne geschwommen




Genau das ist mir auch als erstes durch den kopf gegangen

Petri zu schönen Fang. 

Gehe heute auch nochmal los,mal gucken ob es mal wiede was über 35cm gibt,momentan gehen mir nur noch minni hechte dran.|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn Mami mault, dass man die Küche nicht so dreckig machen soll, muss man halt ins Bad ausweichen -)))


----------



## Schugga (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann das verstehen mit der Wanne....man hat ja schon ab 60 cm Probleme, so einen Hecht in der Spüle auszunehmen....


----------



## zokker (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum hecht.

@thomas9904:  warum ins bad, wenn küche verboten? Im schlafzimmer lassen sich die schuppen besser vom laken schütteln, als die im bad von den fliesen zu pulen.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:|good:|good:|jump:


----------



## welsfaenger (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Quatsch, der hat den lebend transportiert und der schwimmt jetzt in der Wanne rum  
Catch und Release mal ein bißchen anders


----------



## Seele (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri zum hecht.
> 
> @thomas9904: warum ins bad, wenn küche verboten? Im schlafzimmer lassen sich die schuppen besser vom laken schütteln, als die im bad von den fliesen zu pulen.


 

Und im Wohnzimmer kannst nebenzu fernsehen |supergri


----------



## kato84 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jungs ich musste ihn abends meinen Kindern präsentieren, in der wanne abgespült  weil  er voller 
Gras   war....und dann Tropf ich nicht die Wohnung  zu.

 Thomas hat recht ... ich darf nicht mehr in der Küche 

Und ich denke man sieht auf dem Foto das er tot ist ...


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kato84 schrieb:


> Jungs ich musste ihn abends meinen Kindern präsentieren, in der wanne abgespült  weil  er voller
> Gras   war....und dann Tropf ich nicht die Wohnung  zu.
> 
> Thomas hat recht ... ich darf nicht mehr in der Küche
> ...



Alles jut Kollege - die Typen hier darf man nicht immer ernst nehmen 

Wie groß war er denn nun?


----------



## Schugga (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie schweeeeeeer????


----------



## Tobi92 (24. September 2014)

Petri zum Hecht 
Die "wo soll ich denn ausnehmen"-Diskussion mit der Freundin kennt wohl jeder.
Wenn ichs in der Badewanne machen würde, würde mich meine Regierung wohl umbringen.
Will ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch selber ned.

Ich werde jetzt bei allem was 60cm übertrifft und keine forelle ist nach draußen verbannt.

MfG


----------



## kato84 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

87 cm War er ... gewogen habe ich nicht 
Geschätzt  4.5 bis 5 kg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Die "wo soll ich denn ausnehmen"-Diskussion mit der Freundin kennt wohl jeder.


Ich nicht. Ich habe da das Glück das die gute Dame die Fische immer ausnimmt, Filetiert und zubereitet. :vik:


----------



## pike-81 (24. September 2014)

Moinsen!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab: Glückwunsch an den Fänger - und das Gesicht vom Lütten aufm Foto ist echt Gold wert!! ;-))  Glückwunsch!



Das wird bestimmt ein leidenschaftlicher Hechtangler. 
Petri


----------



## bissfieber (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich habe da das Glück das die gute Dame die Fische immer ausnimmt, Filetiert und zubereitet. :vik:



Na da hast du wohl mit deiner Dame den Jackpot geknackt 

BTT:

Am Rhein läufts super  Rapfen und Hecht auf nen FOX Zander Pro in Salt & Pepper.


----------



## phirania (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kato84 schrieb:


> Weser Hecht



Na denn mal digges Petri  #6#6#6


----------



## Tobi92 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich habe da das Glück das die gute Dame die Fische immer ausnimmt, Filetiert und zubereitet. :vik:


Da hat wohl einer das große Los gezogen


----------



## One2 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So - heut mal für 3 Stunden ans Wasser: meine ersten Bafos! 32 und 35cm
2 haben sich noch losgeschüttelt... http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/24/7173e70b6bd1a90078e59801bbcb66bc.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/24/37be3555f413cd639eec08fce8bb38b8.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## RayZero (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ one2 mit die schönsten fische - petri!


----------



## One2 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist wohl wahr... Hat auch echt mal wieder Spaß gemacht heute - mal sehen was morgen geht, hab ja ein paar schöne Stellen gefunden!
Allerdings hab ich mir den Erfolgswobbler auch noch abgerissen... :r


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kato84 schrieb:


> Thomas hat recht ... ich darf nicht mehr in der Küche


Siehste ;-))

PS:
Auch schöne Bafos und gut fotografiert.
Danke dafür..


----------



## olli81 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, heute einen regenbedingten angelkurztrip unternommen.

16uhr feierabend,
16.20uhr am wasser,
17uhr wieder im Auto. 


Hätte man mal Wetterbericht gehört geguckt gelesen... dann hätte ich die regen jacke eingepackt, pech!#q

Aber die halbe stunde hat doch Tatsache für zwei Fische gereicht.:m
Zuerst einen schniepel wie ich die letzte zeit fast nur hatte aber dann noch einen knapp 70er der sich schon eher sehen lassen kann.







Erkenntnis am Rande, handy selbst Auslöser und dann noch von unten nach oben fotografieren ergibt schreckliche Bilder. #t


----------



## jvonzun (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Bachforellen-Saison ist für dieses Jahr abgeschlossen.


----------



## One2 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Wie groß? Die erste würd ich ohne Anhaltspunkte auf ca 50 und die zweite auf 40 schätzen?!


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Kotzi (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eher mitte und ende 20


----------



## Trollhorn (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da halte ich jetzt mit 40 und 30cm dagegen


----------



## jvonzun (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

beide knapp 30


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

so, letzter schwedenangeltag.
nochmal vorm frühstück raus, minus 5 grad, eisiger wind, ab in die bucht.
nanu - wasserstand ca 1/2 meter gestiegen? Wie geht das am fluus, geregnet hats nicht. jetzt steh ich fast im wald, schwer zu werfen. nach 15 minuten noch kein biss! die kälte scheint die fische aus der flachen bucht getrieben zu haben. also an den fluss, wos tiefer ist.

mit den wobblern komm ich gegen den wind nicht ins tiefere wasser, also blech und etwas sacken lassen. erster wurf, erster hecht. voll hinter die kiemen gehauen, gar nicht so einfach mit der kurzen zange und kalten fingern.

3 würfe später, nächster hecht, selbes spiel, voll genommen.
ich drück die widerhaken an um den hechten und mir die prozedur zu erleichtern. 2 würfe später nummer 3. 

ich wechsel von dem schalnken blinker auf einen breiten löffel, in der hoffnung dass sie den quer packen statt von hinten. 

erster wurf - hängt bombenfest. abriss.
zurück zum schlanken - 4. hecht.

Fotos gibts keine. zu kalte finger. und während man ein foto macht kann man ja noch einen hecht fangen:q

beim nächsten wurf ist auch der im holz geblieben.

im auto tauen langsam die finger auf und fangen aus 100 schnitten an zu bluten. wie erklär ich das jetzt im meeting?:q


feierabend, da halt ich mal auf dem rückweg an einigen anderen plätzen an. aber überall nur flaches wasser mit kraut. nach 2 metern hängtr der wobbler voll kraut, überm kraut gibts keine bisse.
zurück an die stelle von heute morgen, nach 1/2 stunde noch kein biss - nanu?

fast dunkel, wind hat sich gelegt, nochmal in die bucht.
nach 1/2 stunde auch hier nix. ledigleich die bieber paddeln durch die bucht und schleppen baumetrial ran. offensichtlich erfordert der gestiegene Wasserpegel nachbesserungen an der burg.

fast dunkel, da is im wald schon etwas komisch. Elch und Bieber sind ja ok, aber wolf und Bär, neeee. an der bar is auch schön

und als ich mit den gedanken schon am resümee ziehen bin erbarmt sich doch noch ein 70er und rundet dieses denkwürdige erlebnis ab.

3 Tage, 4-5 Angelstunden inklusive fussmärschen, 9 hechte von ca 6 metern 50.

5:4 für blinker gegen wobbler, was wohl vor allem an der besseren gegenwind-wurfleistung liegt.#

Wo die Barsche waren? keine Ahnnung

damit hab ich auf einer geschäftsreise mehr hechte gefangen als im ganzen rest des jahres.

nächstes jahr wieder, ich bin gespannt was der frühsommer bringt, wenn die buchten sich erwärmen:l


----------



## Fares (24. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fürs messen zu klein!
aber sowas von


----------



## sevone (25. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein netter Barsch von letzter Woche; kein Ü40er, aber immerhin ein 40er.


----------



## Lucius (25. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach auftragsbedingter, längerer Zeit gestern endlich mal wieder etwas  intensiver am Main gewesen und nach 5 Abrissen kam endlich auch mal  wieder ein schönes Tock!


 Der Main nimmt und der Main gibt!


----------



## loete1970 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> 16uhr feierabend,
> 16.20uhr am wasser,
> 17uhr wieder im Auto.
> Aber die halbe stunde hat doch Tatsache für zwei Fische gereicht.:m



Kurz, knapp, knackig und mit Erfolgserlebnissen früh wieder zu Hause... Geil


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu euren schönen Fängen.

@Lucius: Sieht ganz schön fett aus. Welche Größe hatte er?


----------



## Lucius (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri zu euren schönen Fängen.
> 
> @Lucius: Sieht ganz schön fett aus. Welche Größe hatte er?




Petri Dank!

Ich muss zugeben Ich hab ihn nicht gemessen, er sollte so schnell wie mgl wieder zurück.
Denke mal er hatte so um die 60cm, aber er war wirklich ziemlich kräftig und hatte auch an der Rute ziemlich radau gemacht,...;-)


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf so nen Zander wart ich noch


----------



## Jörck (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute Morgen am Main:


----------



## W-Lahn (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich bin berufsbedingt nach Frankfurt am Main gezogen und hab mir natürlich gleich eine Karte für die Frankfurter Stadtstrecke geholt. Bei meinen ersten beiden Kurztrips am neuen Gewässer konnte ich jeweils einen Barsch verhaften:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow Jörck, toller Hecht. Petri

Habe heute die Savage Gear 3D Trout empfohlen bekommen, ausprobiert und gleich einen 60er Hecht überlistet. Kein besonders großer und auch ein dünner... aber der Köder hat direkt funktioniert. Ich freue mich #6


----------



## pike-81 (26. September 2014)

Hey Bieberpelz!
Kannst Du schon was zur Lauftiefe und Haltbarkeit der Forelle sagen?
Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der läuft sehr flach, braucht ein wenig läger als andere Köder bis er sinkt. Könnte meiner Meinung nach ein wenig schneller sinken.

Nach der Hecht Attacke, der hatte den ganzen Köder im Maul, hat der Köder keine Macken behalten. Vor allem hat sich der Köder vom Haken gelöst, so das der Köder anschließen in Sicherheit war und man nur den Drilling lösen muss. Sehr tolle Verarbeitung für gerade mal etwas über 10 Euro.


----------



## OSSSSE (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch. 

Ist das die 3d line True trout oder die alte 3d trout? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

3D Line Trout, also die neue Linie


----------



## OSSSSE (26. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cool davon habe ich nämlich auch 2 Stück in der kleinsten Version. Hatte diebisch schon 1 mal im Wasser für Lauftests und ich kann nur bestätigen. Toller Lauf aber sehr sehr langsam sinkend. Also zumindest am Hardmono (auch wenn ich dafür jetzt gehasst werde) 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geil, heute konnte ich endlich meinen ersten Zander in heimischen Gewässern aufs Korn nehmen. Vor allem deshalb stolz, weil der bei uns schwer zu fangen und finden ist. Zwar nur 39cm aber freue mich sehr:vik:

Und 2 Barsche gab es ansonsten. Toller Tag


----------



## Spiderpike (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Bieber....hatte dieses Jahr noch keinen Zander....aber bin dieses Jahr auch noch nicht geziehlt drauf 

Die 3d line trouds gibts als slow sinking und als sinking


----------



## Tobi92 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Bieberpeltz 
Welchen savage gear 3d line trout hast denn da?
Den 15cm SS mit 35gr oder den MS mit 40gr?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

15cm 35g Slow Sink
Andere (sinking) in der Farbe/größe gab es nicht mehr


----------



## Tobi92 (27. September 2014)

Ok danke
Ja hab auch schon festgestellt dass die momentan va in der Farbe ziemlich schwer zu bekommen sind!


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok immer wieder gute Informationen.|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute ging es zum letzten Mal in dieser Saison in die Berge.


----------



## OSSSSE (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> heute ging es zum letzten Mal in dieser Saison in die Berge.



Ich finde den 'Gefällt mir' Button leider nicht zum anklicken 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Is ja der Hammer
Seesaibling?


----------



## jvonzun (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Namaycush (= kanadischer Seesaibling)


----------



## W-Lahn (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reproduzieren die sich auch in der Schweiz?


----------



## jvonzun (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ja, es soll Eigenverlaichung geben, die Bergseen werden aber auch besetzt.


----------



## Jensfreak (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal paar Fänge der letzten woche ;-)


----------



## dunkelbunt (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri leute super fische#6


----------



## Rhxnxr (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dolle Fische Jensfreak #6.
dickes Petri !


----------



## Lucius (27. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ok danke
> Ja hab auch schon festgestellt dass die momentan va in der Farbe ziemlich schwer zu bekommen sind!




Jetzt beginnt die Zeit des:
 "Abangel-Regenbogenforellenbesatzes" in den Vereinen, und da sind die zum Schleppen nach dem Besatz bestimmt ziemlich gut geeignet, denke Ich mal... :q


----------



## motocross11 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab es Gestern auch endlich mal wieder unerwartet ans Wasser geschaft. War zum Kumpel zum Geburtstag eingeladen, da er nur 500 m von der Elbe weg wohnt bin ich vorher kurz runter und wollt mal schauen wie hoch das Wasser ist. An der Elbe angekommen dacht ich mir "komm mach ein paar Würfe" Ruten liegen zum Glück immer im Kofferraum. Also nen Shaker in Mahi-Mahi montiert und an der Spundwand mit halben Kurbelumdrehungen gefaulenzt. Was soll ich sagen, 2. Wurf und tock, anhieb sitzt und raus kam dieser schöne 70er Zander. Hab dann auch gleich abgebrochen und bin zum Geburtstag. So kann der Herbst gern weiter gehen. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/28/55666d420568b3be4e13a631965c2bc3.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich  habe auch mal wieder einen.


----------



## Spiderpike (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da sind die Trawler wieder in See gestochen.....Petri


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Daniel SN (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Barschkopf ist größer als deiner 
Da hatte wohl jemand Gajetto Arme....Daumen hoch, schöner Fisch.


----------



## jvonzun (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gehört zu der Gattung Grosskopf-Barsch, sehr selten #6


----------



## ulfisch (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Können wir Jvonzun nicht bannen wegen deprimierender Bilder:m
Glückelwunsch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Können wir Jvonzun nicht bannen wegen deprimierender Bilder:m
> Glückelwunsch.


Hehe oder man lässt sich anspornen.

Tolle Fische die ihr da gefangen habt


----------



## phirania (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir hat es gestern auch einen schönen Zander gegeben von 75 cm    .


----------



## Lucius (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie unfair, ich hab doch so kurze Arme!:q

Nach etlichen Stunden auf dem Wassser von Freitag bis Sonntag war  die Ausbeute nicht ganz so wie sonst, hier war jeder Fisch hart erkämpft  mit Ausdauer und Sitzfleisch ( trotz gepolsterter Bootssitze...aua!)

 Aber die Barsche waren alle durchweg schöne Kirschen zw. 30 -35 cm und ein Hecht von ca. 65 cm sprang auch noch heraus.

 Einige Attacken konnte Ich nicht verwerten ,ein Hecht stieg kurz vor  dem Boot aus....aber die richtig gute Zeit fängt ja erst noch an!


----------



## Lucius (28. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier noch der Hecht...


----------



## RayZero (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


>



Ufff schöner Fisch!
Wie groß?


----------



## Kingkurt70 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Für mich gab es gestern das Hamburger Elbgedeck aus Zander, Rapfen und Barsch.


----------



## jvonzun (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ufff schöner Fisch!
> Wie groß?


 
er war 43cm


----------



## Maas-runner94 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich Tu auch nochmal paar Bilder von letzte Woche rein..

Wieder ein paar barsche über 40 dabei, und wieder schöne zander

Gruß!


----------



## stefclud2000 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Seit langer Zeit mal wieder mit der DropShot-Rute unterwegs gewesen und einige Gestreifte überlistet #6:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsche laufen ja wohl echt!
Klasse und danke für die Meldungen!


----------



## warenandi (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, endlich mal wieder nen Hecht landen können.
Ist nicht der größte und für einige auch nur ein Köfi...:q
Trotzdem hab ich mich über die 52cm gefreut. :vik:


----------



## n1co12 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Fisch in der Saison und im neuen Revier! Hat nur 6 Monate gedauert, dafür hat es gleich ordentlich gescheppert  
Ich denke ich beende damit meine Karriere wieder 

Petri zu den anderen Fängen!


----------



## Daniel SN (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann alles Gute Nico und schön das du so kurz unser Hobby mit geteilt hast. winke winke ;-)


----------



## Dermeineeine (29. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 
War letzte Woche in Lemmer am IJsselmeer. Auf Spinner und Drop-Shot waren einige Barsche zu überlisten. Hier einer der Größten :vik:

Dazu gabs noch einen Hecht von ca 50cm der vor meinen Füßen auf einen Balzer Colonel Z Gr. 5 in Silber draufgeknallt ist und einen ca. 40cm Zander der mitten zwischen den Barschen stand.
Gebissen auf Drop-Shot mit einem Chartreuse Neon Glitter Doppelschwanz-Twister. Alle Fische schwimmen wieder.#h


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!


----------



## matze76 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri . Schöne Fänge. Bei mir läuft es grad nicht so doll.


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jungs, sind ja mal wieder geile Fische dabei!

Bei mir gabs gestern nur ein paar Miniaturbarsche auf DS und einen versemmelten Zanderbiss beim abendlichen Wobbeln... #q


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wir räuchern heute die BArsche


----------



## Lucius (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatte Ich am ersten Spot nur einen heftigen  Anfasser, dann am zweiten einen schönen 80er Hecht den Ich rauben sah, angeworfen  habe und direkt in der Absinkphase auch den Biss bekam.

 Schöner Drill, der Bursche sprang 2 mal, zog immer wieder kräftig in die Bremse und dann kurz vorm Kescher noch mal nach unten.

 Ich die Rute gleich ins Wasser und er zog dann direkt unter das Boot  und auf der anderen Seite hoch, die Schnur kam an den Bootsrumpf und -  PÄNG....die gute Stroft durch!
 Damn, was hab ich mich geärgert, aber Ich hätte nichts anders machen können, that´s life....!


  Dann an eine dritte Stelle gefahren, erst ein wenig mit den  Karpfenanglern geschnackt, noch einen Run miterlebt,der leider ausschlitzte und  dann ließ der Kollege die Rute auch für über eine Stunde aus dem Wasser, so  das Ich diesen Spot etwas beackern konnte, so muss es sein unter  Angelkollegen!


 Direkt mit den ersten Würfen einen Barschschwarm  erwischt und ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde mächtig Spass gehabt, auch wenn nicht alle  Attacken hingen und nicht jeder Fisch gelandet werden konnte - aber so  macht Barschangeln Spaß!


----------



## Frosch38 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute ging es vor der Schonzeit noch ein letztes mal an den Bach. An der ersten Stelle schnappte sich eine 35er Bachforelle den Spinner und im Nachwurf ging sie auf einen Eigenbauwobbler. Das sit mal ein schöner Abschluß.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne BaFo


----------



## nordbeck (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht die schönste, nicht die dickste, nicht die größte und nicht die stärkste. Aber ich freu mich sehr über den ersten dead bait Hecht der Saison und dann um 3 cm kein köfi mehr 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/30/03d75d0cc8712be34470024f058f0b75.jpg

Köder und Technik waren relativ untypisch für mich, nämlich ein Kotauge an der freien Leine leicht gezupft. Sitz grad auf Zander an und hatte den Hecht als Nachläufer beim einholen. Folglich schnell Montage und Rute gewechselt und keine zehn Minuten später war sie am Band mit spektakulärem Biss knapp unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## Lucius (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/30/03d75d0cc8712be34470024f058f0b75.jpg
> 
> ........, nämlich ein Kotauge an der freien Leine leicht gezupft.




Was´ne Schei*angelei,das ist!


----------



## Lucius (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri!

So ähnlich ging es mir ja auch heute...Hecht an der Oberfläche rauben sehen, direkt angeworfen und noch in der Absinkphase der Biss,..Hammer!

Aber den Satz versteh Ich nicht?



nordbeck schrieb:


> ......... und dann um 3 cm kein köfi mehr


----------



## nordbeck (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dank! 

Ich meinte damit sie war 83 und damit 3 cm über der köfi grenze (unter 80)


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri auch von meinerseits


----------



## brauni (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Köder und Technik waren relativ untypisch für mich, nämlich ein Kotauge an der freien Leine leicht gezupft. 

Das Kotauge würde ich gern mal sehen!#h


----------



## Nevisthebrave (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kotauge

wird Zeit für n neues Köterfischvideo deinerseits

#y


----------



## One2 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat Potential für'n Running Gag....
Petri! 


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich frag mich wer  die spule gewinnt


----------



## nordbeck (30. September 2014)

Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Kotauge
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Möglicherweise  wird da diesen Winter eins 
kommen mit nem allseits bekannten köfiangler.




Bräuni schrieb:


> Das Kotauge würde ich gern mal sehen!#h




Du Schmutzfink. Stehst du auf braune Augen?[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]





One2 schrieb:


> Hat Potential für'n Running Gag....
> Petri!
> 
> 
> Mobil gesendet




Das glaub ich auch! Petri dank!


----------



## Maas-runner94 (30. September 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war ich mit meinem Teamkollegen zum ersten mal am Rhein an der Grenze unterwegs, wir sind eigentlich reine Holland- oder eher gesagt Maasangler, also für uns beide Premiere..

Hat geregnet wie sonst was, aber alle bisse knallhart und schöne Kämpfe, auch wenn nur die Kinderstube wach war!

Rhein wir kommen wieder!!


----------



## Lucius (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri dank!
> 
> Ich meinte damit sie war 83 und damit 3 cm über der köfi grenze (unter 80)




Köfi-Grenze!? Nie gehört?


----------



## nordbeck (1. Oktober 2014)

Bezieht sich auf das the scale Maßband im pikefood Design. Da fängt die Skala erst ab 80 an, alles darunter ist pikefood spricht köfi [emoji51]


http://www.zesox.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/ZB-RAW-011-thescalev2_pikefood.jpg


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Maßband hat doch mal Eier!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dem Maßband nach hätte ich bisher nur Köfis gefangen. So ein Mist aber auch


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann häng doch mal so einen "Köterfisch" an...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bezieht sich auf das the scale Maßband im pikefood Design. Da fängt die Skala erst ab 80 an, alles darunter ist pikefood spricht köfi [emoji51]
> 
> 
> http://www.zesox.de/out/pictures/master/product/1/ZB-RAW-011-thescalev2_pikefood.jpg



Das Maßband balanicert aber hart an der Grenze zwischen "arrogant" und "geil". :q


----------



## nordbeck (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja das schon.  Aber ich find es hat was und eigentlich stimmt die Message ja auch. 


Meins http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/01/687354f2b7f90cf91fafe049fca257b7.jpg

Und in Aktion 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/01/352ecd97691ffb22bfd9f27edc6843cc.jpg


----------



## Wogner Sepp (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie gut das Maßband messen tut|bigeyes


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich will unbedingt wissen wer die spule gewonnen hat.ich könnte sie echt gut brauchen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

1. Es heißt Rolle. 2. Thomas teilt die Gewinner in regelmäßigen Abständen automatisch mit - jeglicher Nervbedarf daher komplett überflüssig. 3. Geduld ist eine Zier - insbesondere für Angler. 4. Um hier etwas zu gewinnen, ist zuerst ein RF-Pic zu posten - diese Abteilung hier hat mit dem Gewinnspiel von AM nullstens zu tun.

Und nu genuch mit OT.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Neuer Monat und direkt erfolgreich gewesen:

Zander mit 61cm aus dem DHK


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und nu genuch mit OT.



Nö. Noch nich.
Auf der ersten Seite des AM Gewinnspiels steht der Termin der Auslosung.
So. Feddich.

Petri zum feisten Kanalzetti [emoji6]


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab was reingestellt und zwar den seltensten Aller raubfische:STÖR


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Will auch endlich mal einen Zander fangen  

Petri #6


----------



## 13Müller (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Feederfreak: 1. Wie alt bist du? 2. Merkst du noch was? Es nervt jeden Tag nen 'Petri' zu lesen nur um die Postings in die Höhe zu treiben-sollte das deine Intention sein benutz die Suchfunktion und gib 'Wortschlange' ein. Dann kannst du dich auslassen. Aber bitte nicht auch noch so ein OT zugeballer!


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

13
und das mit dem Petri nehmmich mir zu Herzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner September:*
shafty262


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## jvonzun (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Philipp_do (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe auch noch ein paar Bilder vom vergangenen Wochenende. Es war mal wieder ein genialer Tag im Hamburger Hafen, an dem für mich einfach alles gepasst hat. Tolles Wetter, fette Bisse und schöne Fische!
Hier einmal die schönsten. 

















So und jetzt gehts los nach Vietnam, 3 Wochen Backpacking, Land genießen und Angeln!

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na guck - von der Schweiz bis Hamburg - es wird gefangen - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Richtig tolle Exemplare Philipp_do, schöne Bilder 
Von solchen Zandern kann man in unseren Gewässern wohl nur Träumen. (Und Träume gilt es wahr werden zu lassen  )


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Richtig tolle Exemplare Philipp_do, schöne Bilder
> Von solchen Zandern kann man in unseren Gewässern wohl nur Träumen. (Und Träume gilt es wahr werden zu lassen  )


Bei dem lauf den du grad hast würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn dir bald ne granate dran geht.

Petri auch von mir.
Viel spass in Asien.

Aaaah, Fernweh....


----------



## spin73 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! Tolle Fische und Bilder.


----------



## xaru (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, durfte am Dienstag auch mal wieder aufs Wasser, 80 und 86 #6


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sorry wenn ich vielleicht der xte bin der das frägt... Warum wird der Gewinner eigentlich nicht mit Seinem Gewinnerfoto bzw. noch besser seinem Postinglink bekanntgegeben?....Dann weis man auch gleich auf welchen Fang sich das bezieht und muss nicht rumsuchen....


----------



## Philipp_do (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Hanzz, da haste recht im Moment scheppert es richtig gut bei mir... Mal sehen ob ich da unten auch was erwische  jetzt ist erstmal warten am Airport frankfurt angesagt ! 

Grüße


----------



## nordbeck (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Von solchen Zandern kann man in unseren Gewässern wohl nur Träumen. (Und Träume gilt es wahr werden zu lassen  )




Würd ich so nicht sagen. Einer der besten zanderflüsse Deutschlands fließt unweit von dir! 


Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Nordbeck: Das mag sein, welchen meinst du denn? Aber die Gewässer unseres Vereins sind schwierig. Das Tankerunglück und Wasserqualität machen es schwierig (lt. Aussage vieler Vereinsangler)

Aaaaber heute hab ich es doch wahr werden lassen.
War ein verdammt geiler Angelabend und endlich habe ich meinen passenden Zander gefangen. Davor gab es noch einen 56er Hecht.

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel|supergri

P.S. Entschuldigt die miese Qualität


----------



## nordbeck (2. Oktober 2014)

Hase, hunte sind top, Ems ist auch nicht so schlecht

Und petri


----------



## phirania (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch ...
Dickes Petri.#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich vielleicht der xte bin der das frägt... Warum wird der Gewinner eigentlich nicht mit Seinem Gewinnerfoto bzw. noch besser seinem Postinglink bekanntgegeben?....Dann weis man auch gleich auf welchen Fang sich das bezieht und muss nicht rumsuchen....



schon mal gehört. es ist so wie es ist. und punkt. wenns dir nicht passt gibt es ein thema anregungen. da kannst du dich äußern. hier nur fänge mit oder ohne bild. schöner mit. du kannst auch etwas gewinnen mit ( nur einem petri ) #6ohne selber was gefangen zu haben. kapisch |wavey:


----------



## Welpi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

gestern Abend haben wir die Ruttensaison eröffnet... bei mir waren es 4 Fische zwischen 41 und 44 cm, alle sehr gut genährt.... anbei ein Photo von der grössten.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, bei mir läuft es zur Zeit nicht besonders trotz des guten Wetters. Nur der ein oder andere Schniepel hat sich blicken lassen.


----------



## Tim S. (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Welpi und Talsperrenjäger 
Ein dickes Petri!![emoji106]


----------



## soadillusion (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

72cm...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Welpi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern Abend haben wir die Ruttensaison eröffnet... bei mir waren es 4 Fische zwischen 41 und 44 cm, alle sehr gut genährt.... anbei ein Photo von der grössten.


na guck mal an - Glückwunsch..
Gezielt oder Zufall?


----------



## Surf (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Zander!


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen hab ich auch noch...
Heute Mittag gebissen auf ein kleines Wurmbündel am Grund.
94cm und mein allererster Stör überhaupt.


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen noch...
Hier mal der unterschied zu ner Kaffeeflasche (Bierbuddel...)


----------



## Donnerkrähe (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Lohnt sich ein Stör als Speisefisch? (mal abgesehen vom Kaviar)


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klar, schmeckt klasse.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schmeckt nach Arsch. Muffig und fies.


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bin ich froh das Geschmäcker verschieden sind....


----------



## ameisentattoo (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stör schmeckt eigentlich ganz gut, solange man das Fett meidet. Nur leider hat der Stör reichlich Fett. M. E. nicht der beste Speisefisch. Und beim Schlachten sind Störe ganz besonders eklig. Da finden sich Sachen (Organe) in der Bauchhöhle, die ich noch bei keinem anderen Fisch gesehen habe. Davon ab bluten sie wie Ferkel.


this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Schmeckt nach Arsch.



Na, Du scheinst essenstechnisch schon einiges durch zu haben.... :g
Könntest dem Allesesser von DMAX ja noch was vormachen. :m


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Da finden sich Sachen (Organe) in der Bauchhöhle, die ich noch bei keinem anderen Fisch gesehen habe.



Auch nicht viel anders wie beim Menschen wie ich vorhin gesehen habe...


----------



## topbiss (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

... heute in Holland.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/cfb11e5f5a7f76831e4ec923ae5ce9d5.jpg

64cm, exakt 2kg aus einem Hechtgewässer mit extrem geringen Zanderbestand. Und war ja bestes Zanderwetter heute, strahlender Sonnenschein und windstill 
Bin sehr stolz drauf


----------



## topbiss (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Editiert - solche Kommentare führen nur dazu, dass hier keiner mehr seine Fänge postet und dann wirds ein sehr armes, trostloses Forum. 

Für meine Begriffe noch unterhalb von Fangbildflaming,  drum gibt's auch keine Punkte


----------



## Lucius (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatten die Barsche Lust....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder alles tolle Fische hier - Glückwunsch und Danke fürs Einstellen....


----------



## hanzz (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Leute.
Was n Herbstanfang. 

Konnte heut meinen PB knacken.
Genau 40cm

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/dde633acfedd78e40b0bd5ec60a64f01.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Schmeckt nach Arsch. Muffig und fies.



Dann hast du entweder beim Fisch Pech gehabt oder machst was falsch. Stör ist aus meiner Sicht einer der besten Speisefische.


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

endlich mal wieder zeit gehabt. wenn auch nicht viel.naja  wenigstens nicht schneider gewesen . ein 30er ist hängen geblieben. echt traurig, boot am topgewässer liegen und keine zeit. jedes jahr im herbst das gleiche.
ein paar eindrücke


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Naturliebhaber:ich hab nen stör gefangen.und dann zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Topic (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

heute den freien tag genutzt und mit einem kollegen einer unser haus gewässer unsicher gemacht.
nachdem wir beide schon einen ganzen schwung kleine barsche gefangen hatten wollte wir die stelle wechseln als wir beim über den see fahren mitten im see schöne anzeigen bekamen...
das echolot zeigte futterfischwolken und dortdrunter größere einzelne sicheln...und das ganze bei 9 m...naja köder kurz um gestellt und zack erste wurf barsch...so um 30 cm...an dieser stelle fingen wir so etwa 15 weitere barsche zwischen 25 und bisschen über 30 cm...nachdem wir davon genug hatten, denn eigendlich wollten wir hecht angeln angelten wir eine flachwasserzone ab die sie doch als recht fischreich erwiesen hat...nur heute nich....also nächsten spot...eine schilfkante mit schnell abfallender bodenstruktur...keine 5 würfe bekommt mein kumpel einen biss...der gezupfte köfi verschindet im schwall und das was dann auch...wenige minuten später hatten mein kumpel und ich fast zeitgleich einen fisch gefunden der interesse an unseren ködern zeigte...mehr aber auch leider nicht....ich wechselte von köfi auf gummi...in der zwischenzeit versuchte mein kumpel es weiter mit köfi...und das mit erfolg....



da zeigen se beide zähne ^^




der fisch hatte genau 100 cm...sein erster meter hecht...
nachdem wir den fisch sicher im kescher hatten sahen wir ein zweites vorfach in seinem maul..mein kollege meinte das sein kumpel vor 2 wochen etwa einen großen hecht wegen eines schnurbruches ganz hier in der nähe verloren hatte...und tatsächlich war es dieser fisch....nachdem wir ihn von den beiden vorfächern befreit hatten konnten wir den fisch ohne verletzung nach einem kurzen shoting in sein element entlassen...mein kollege zitterte am ganzen körper und auch mein puls war auf 180 :q....nachdem sich die gemüter berühgt hatten...fischten wir weiter...bei mit gab es dann noch 2 schniepel von ca 40 und 50 cm auf kukö....am ende versuchten wir es nochmal auf barsch...und das auch mit erfolg.....an der gleichen stelle gabs wieder ordendlich barsch in guten größen..
ein paar durften zum abendbrot mit 



der tag war so schön und dann auf der heimfahrt das |krach:




sonntag gehts wieder los ^^hab da ja noch ne rechnung mit den hechten offen :m


----------



## hanzz (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasse!
> Glückwunsch!


Danke

Und Petri allen anderen.


----------



## nordbeck (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## andy84 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo hier ein schöner Esox von mir.
Hab ihn nachts nach hartem Drill landen können....
Er hatte 105 cm und wog 9kg.
Petri Euch allen.


----------



## erik88 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schöne Nacht und Nebel Aktion #6


----------



## soadillusion (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wieder mal 2 kleine vom Lehnitzsee...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein 70er




noch ein 70er




ein 80er




Ein 96




Es folgten einige Hechte bis 60 cm aber bei dieser Grösse verzichte ich in Zunkunft auf Fotos.


----------



## shafty262 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den ganzen Hechten. Der zweite Hecht hat ne wirklich schöne Maserung.


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch Petri 
Tommi...wie gross/schwer war denn Dein Hechtrekord?


----------



## sevone (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein feister Feiertagshecht von gestern.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Von mir auch Petri
> Tommi...wie gross/schwer war denn Dein Hechtrekord?


120 cm und einige knapp darunter. Wiegen tu ich meine Fische nicht.


----------



## Besorger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gerade bei Facebook jetzt schon hier  fix der tommi  petri


----------



## Bobster (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Petri zu den ganzen Hechten. Der zweite Hecht hat ne wirklich schöne Maserung.



Shafty, alter Schwede :q
 Holz hat ne Maserung |wavey:


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genau..... der Hecht hat ne schöne Marmorierung


----------



## shafty262 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann hat er halt nen schönes, keine Ahnung wie viel farbiges, Muster [emoji23] .


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder einen mit vernünftiger Grösse 
112 cm


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri zu der Dame....#6#6#6


----------



## warenandi (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh man...
Bei diesen Anblick von einer solchen Dame möchte ich sofort ans Wasser... Aber, hab ja der Frau versprochen das wir heute zu ihren Eltern fahren.....#c
Warum nur hab ich das gemacht.....|kopfkrat;+|kopfkrat

Dickes Petri!


----------



## nordbeck (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, schöner Fisch 

Stahl ohne Ummantelung verwendet?


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern.
Hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares.
79cm / 1100g


----------



## Welpi (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na guck mal an - Glückwunsch..
> Gezielt oder Zufall?



Hallo Thomas,

war ein gezielter Ansitz am Lech (sind ab dem 01.10. offen)... waren selber überrascht, dass es so gut lief. Das trübe Wasser hat wohl geholfen. Ist aber schon irre, Ruttenangeln bei 13°C um elf abends...

LG Alex


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares.
> 79cm / 1100g



Wo gibt´s denn die Unterhosen zu kaufen? 
Vielleicht in blau, schweinchenrosa ist nicht so meins |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wo gibt´s denn die Unterhosen zu kaufen?
> Vielleicht in blau, schweinchenrosa ist nicht so meins |rolleyes



Unterhose!!! Hehehe, das ist meine Lieblingsbadehose.|rotwerden


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mittlerweile kann ichs glaub ich. Und der Zander pro is jetzt wirklich mein Lieblingsköder. Fängt alles!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/7f913d61296cb6d67b4d00a37a8ecc3e.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/0b17823249fadd811b02ac6000589120.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Ich war auch mal wieder los, gestern Abend vom Ufer aus und heute mit dem Schlauchi. Richtig prall war es nicht, war aber auch kein wirkliches Raubfischwetter, blauer Himmel und Ententeich. Für ein paar Fische hat es aber gereicht.


----------



## polakgd (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

abend. 
petri allen fängern.

war das lange wochenende am aasee gufis nass machen.
nach na halben stunde hatte ich ein leichten biss. cool dachte ich mir  der erste kleine barsch. dann auf ein mal war der widerstand viel größer  und nach kurzer zeit konnte ich ein ca. 50er zander sehen. das hat mich  total verwirt weil ich mir ja sicher war am anfang ein kleinen barsch  am band gehabt zu haben. als der zander müde war und ich ihn rausholen  wollte sah ich ein barsch direkt neben ihn schwimmen. ich hatte also  doch am anfang ein kleinen barsch gehakt und der zander ist hinterher  noch eingestiegen. also hingen beide fische an einem haken. leider ist  der zander kurz vorm kescher ausgestiegen, sodass ich nur den kleinen  barsch gelandet habe und ich mir immer noch den kopf zerbreche wie ich  beide an einem haken hacken konnte.
den tag darauf konnte ich ein 30er barsch fangen der gut gekämpft hat und ein guter trost gegenüber den verlohrenem zander war. foto vom barsch hab ich nicht gemacht. war keine hübsche barschdame. viel zu dick, ohne streifen und kein schönes grün.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vorallem für schöne Fische!
Klasse Bilder.
Bearbeitest du die nach?


----------



## Raabiat (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich tippe mal dass passend zum linken Kalendergirl rechts die langen dunklen Haare vom Centerfold zu sehen sind, richtig? Nächstes Mal soll der Fotograf noch nen Schritt zurück gehen, dann haben wir neben Aal und sportlicher Badehose auch noch die Dame in groß drauf 

Petri



zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> Hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares.
> 79cm / 1100g


----------



## olli81 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende das erste mal am Forellenbach unterwegs gewesen, bevor die saison zu ende ist.

35cm



31cm und leider überbelichtet



32cm



Die erste und dritte schwimmen wieder.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schön das wieder so viele erfolgreich am Wochenende waren.


----------



## warenandi (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Bilder. Klasse Fische.
Petri an alle Fänger.#6


----------



## brauni (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es auch paar schöne Fische!#6
Petri an alle anderen!


----------



## Trollwut (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nicht so groß wie die der anderen Fänger, aber dafür für unseren See eine selten gefangene Größe. Ich freu mich, gute Stelle gefunden und sonst wohl auch alles richtig gemacht 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/06/293b032f12565ed5cf2b63ad9a20ec69.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/06/36d4c92ba476bb666921d19a2eee5b3f.jpg


----------



## Fischereiaufseher (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner 84er Z-Fisch, gefangen am Kubitzer Bodden, 02.10.2014


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen

Ich hatte heute so richtig Glück. Fetter TOCK und dann diesen 71er landen können. Geiiiel :vik:


----------



## shafty262 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den ganzen Brechern hier.


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja find ich Klasse wie Ihr die Zander raushauts....respekt


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute so richtig Glück. Fetter TOCK und dann diesen 71er landen können. Geiiiel :vik:



Die neuen Gummis ? |rolleyes


----------



## olli81 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle, vor allem werden momentan richtig schöne zande gefangen.
wird zeit mal wieder an den Rhein zu gehen.


Bis dahin jage ich Hecht schniepel. Gestern gab es 4  Stück von 40 bis 50cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Toll, was ihr wieder alle gefangen und eingestellt habt.
Danke dafür.

Man sieht, dass sich "lange Wochenenden" lohnen können ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die neuen Gummis ? |rolleyes


Noch nicht 
Den ganzen Nachmittag/Abend gab es bei vier Leuten nicht einen Biss. War dann, vermutlich zufällig, ein anderer Köder als es knallte.
Kommt aber noch, sehen gut aus die Dinger


----------



## Lucius (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bieber! 
Du schraubst dich ja in ungeahnte PB-Höhen! #6

Von welchen Gummis redet ihr?


----------



## Siever (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin Leute, nach etlichen Wochen mit wenig Vorzeigbarem bin ich froh, auch mal wieder einen guten Fisch posten zu können...

Leider war ich gestern nur spontan und ohne Kamera los. Und das bei diesem Fang. Der Barsch meines Lebens! Wenigstens hatte ich mein Handy bei. So konnte ich eine Joggerin bitten, ein paar Bilder zu machen. 52cm!! Mein erster 50+Barsch! Ich konnte den Fisch vor Aufregung kaum halten und habe mega gezittert. Vom Gefühl her war es, als hätte ich meinen ersten Fisch überhaupt gefangen. Im Drill dachte ich an einen Zander und wegen der Dunkelheit konnte ich beim keschern nix erkennen. Als ich dann etwas hochrückiges sah, dachte ich an Aland oder Döbel. Aber so ein Barsch im Dunkeln??!!! Wahnsinn, dass man solche Überraschungen erleben darf und sich noch freuen kann, wie ein kleines Kind. Da fängt man 100000 Barsche und dieser eine macht einen fertig Einfach geil!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse und Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## Pippa (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Moin Leute, nach etlichen Wochen mit wenig Vorzeigbarem bin ich froh, auch mal wieder einen guten Fisch posten zu können...
> 
> Leider war ich gestern nur spontan und ohne Kamera los. Und das bei diesem Fang. Der Barsch meines Lebens! Wenigstens hatte ich mein Handy bei. So konnte ich eine Joggerin bitten, ein paar Bilder zu machen. 52cm!! Mein erster 50+Barsch! Ich konnte den Fisch vor Aufregung kaum halten und habe mega gezittert. Vom Gefühl her war es, als hätte ich meinen ersten Fisch überhaupt gefangen. Im Drill dachte ich an einen Zander und wegen der Dunkelheit konnte ich beim keschern nix erkennen. Als ich dann etwas hochrückiges sah, dachte ich an Aland oder Döbel. Aber so ein Barsch im Dunkeln??!!! Wahnsinn, dass man solche Überraschungen erleben darf *und sich noch freuen kann, wie ein kleines Kind*. Da fängt man 100000 Barsche und dieser eine macht einen fertig Einfach geil!



Kann die Freude nachvollziehen und freue mich mit! #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer, was ein toller Fang.
Aber das beste an dem Fang ist noch der Bericht und die Freude dabei, so muss das #6


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Nummer Siever! Petri zum ganz dicken Moppel!!! ;-)


----------



## A@lrounder (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri #6


----------



## RayZero (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Traumfisch!


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil!


----------



## 5h0rty (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Sehr geiler Fisch.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes 52er Petri!


----------



## .Sebastian. (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Suuuper Fisch! Petri Heil!!


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieeeeeever, einfach hammer.
Sauber. Petri.


----------



## HAL9000 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber - was für ein Traumbarsch - digges Petri! #6


----------



## phirania (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Moin Leute, nach etlichen Wochen mit wenig Vorzeigbarem bin ich froh, auch mal wieder einen guten Fisch posten zu können...
> 
> Leider war ich gestern nur spontan und ohne Kamera los. Und das bei diesem Fang. Der Barsch meines Lebens! Wenigstens hatte ich mein Handy bei. So konnte ich eine Joggerin bitten, ein paar Bilder zu machen. 52cm!! Mein erster 50+Barsch! Ich konnte den Fisch vor Aufregung kaum halten und habe mega gezittert. Vom Gefühl her war es, als hätte ich meinen ersten Fisch überhaupt gefangen. Im Drill dachte ich an einen Zander und wegen der Dunkelheit konnte ich beim keschern nix erkennen. Als ich dann etwas hochrückiges sah, dachte ich an Aland oder Döbel. Aber so ein Barsch im Dunkeln??!!! Wahnsinn, dass man solche Überraschungen erleben darf und sich noch freuen kann, wie ein kleines Kind. Da fängt man 100000 Barsche und dieser eine macht einen fertig Einfach geil!



Na denn mal Dickes Petri#6#6#6 
Alter   Ruhrpott Pirat,da hast du ja richtig zu geschlagen.....:q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem Monster!

Ich war heut auch wieder erfolgreich, keine Rießen, aber schöne Speißefische.
Und wieder ein Zander. Vllt gibts ja doch mehr als gedacht im See, und wir sin einfach zu dumm die zu fangen. Auf jeden Fall sin die allesamt wesentlich besser gebaut als die Hechte.
Bei gleicher Größe fast das doppelte Gewicht.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/bb60c506c2b6ff9c341d83397cbb74bd.jpg


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum Wels und Zander...
Ich muss auch mal wieder los...
Zander scheint ja momentan richtig gut zu knallen...
Womit fangt ihr? 
Köfi auf Grund?


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke dir.
Das Welschen und den Zander auf Fischfetzen - das Kopfstück. Und zwar das selbe 
Den Zander davor auf 9cm Gufi.

Fisch am liebsten ganz altmodisch auf Zander. 30g Sargblei, aufgezogener Fischfetzen und gut. Hatte dabei schon Aal, Waller Barsch und Hecht als Beifang


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super.
Danke dir. Muss ich auch mal wieder unbedingt machen.
Mal schauen... Wetter soll ja am Freitag ganz okay sein.
Werde dann mal nen Angriff starten.
Wie weit pfefferst denn den Köder raus?


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab beim auf Hecht gufieren bei uns im sonst extrem schlammigen See nen kiesigen Barschberg gefunden, dementsprechend is meine Wurfweite nich repräsentativ, sorry


----------



## warenandi (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Aso...
Trotzdem danke und weiterhin Petri...


----------



## Silvio.i (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag vom Sonntag.
Der 84er hat einen schönen Drill an der leichten Rute gemacht!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Farbe der Hecht, Silvio. Petri


Ich hatte heute einen tollen Tag. Erst was tolles an Land gezogen, dann eine Steuerrückzahlung bestätigt bekommen und anschließend angeln gewesen. Erster Wurf mit den neuen Ködern vom Tommi und direkt ein kleiner Hecht. Später zur Zielstelle, erster Wurf ein Biss und später noch ein kleiner Zander. Kurz darauf ist noch ein größerer ausgestiegen und zum Schluss einen Barsch. Geil


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bieber!

Mensch vor nem halben Jahr wolltest du das Angeln schon an den Nagel hängen und jetzt fängst du konstant deine Fische #h

Sollte man doch glatt verfilmen diesen Weg zum Erfolg :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gestern mal auf die schnelle 58 barsche wovon ein teil wieder beim keschern :mabgekommen ist.


----------



## richi23 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow,  petri zu den Barschen.


----------



## uhitz (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle für die schönen Fänge, hoffe bei mir läufts am Sonntag auch so gut |rolleyes


----------



## ck123 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



esox02 schrieb:


> gestern mal auf die schnelle 58 barsche wovon ein teil wieder beim keschern :mabgekommen ist.



Wow, für so viele Barsche würde ich Jahre brauchen. Respekt.
Ich hoffe, du bist da nicht ungebeten in eine Barsch-Hochzeit, oder so, reingeplatzt ...


----------



## Dermeineeine (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, 
Eben am Rhein gabs endlich wieder nen Erfolg. 2 Barsche, 20cm und 30cm. Dazu nen Rapfen von guten 50cm. Der hatte direkt am Buhnenkopf gejagt, mit dem Wobbler angeworfen und ist direkt draufgknallt.
Zum Abschluss noch diesen kleinen Zander. :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute habe ich mir eine neue Rute geholt. Da ich kaum Zeit hatte, die Rute aber testen wollte, bin ich noch Nachmittags in der gefühlten Sommersonne los ^^

Letzter Wurf und ein Schiff kommt. Also habe ich schnell eingekurbelt, damit der nicht über die Schnur fährt, Köder danach sinken lassen und auf einmal knallt es in der Rute. 

Mein erster Rapfen. Sau geil


----------



## Lucius (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bieberpelz!

Was für´ne Rute hast du dir denn gegönnt?


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bieber.
Jetzt noch n Wels 

War grad auch am Rhein.
Gab mein ersten Rheinhecht mit 60cm.

Hat sich angefühlt wie ganz grosser.


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger!
Ich konnte im Urlaub ein paar Mittelmeer-Barrakudas erwischen:


----------



## destoval (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Barracudas #6

Ich wusste garnicht das es die im Mittelmeer gibt. Kenne die noch aus der Karibik, da waren die teilweise über 1,50m.
Da hat man fast angst bekommen


----------



## phirania (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mir eine neue Rute geholt. Da ich kaum Zeit hatte, die Rute aber testen wollte, bin ich noch Nachmittags in der gefühlten Sommersonne los ^^
> 
> Letzter Wurf und ein Schiff kommt. Also habe ich schnell eingekurbelt, damit der nicht über die Schnur fährt, Köder danach sinken lassen und auf einmal knallt es in der Rute.
> 
> Mein erster Rapfen. Sau geil



Petri Schöner Rapfen.#6


----------



## Besorger (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den fängen  hier auch mal ausnahmsweise wieder bilder von der letzden Woche  


































allen noch ein schönes we  nutzt die letzden schönen tage aus   wer mich sucht  bin am wasser


----------



## mathei (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mir eine neue Rute geholt. Da ich kaum Zeit hatte, die Rute aber testen wollte, bin ich noch Nachmittags in der gefühlten Sommersonne los ^^
> 
> Letzter Wurf und ein Schiff kommt. Also habe ich schnell eingekurbelt, damit der nicht über die Schnur fährt, Köder danach sinken lassen und auf einmal knallt es in der Rute.
> 
> Mein erster Rapfen. Sau geil



petri, jetzt weißt du wie du den köder für einen rapfen führen mußt.


----------



## d0ni (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Fänge und Bilder Besorger!


----------



## Naish82 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,

Dieser hübsche 85er Bursche ist bei mir gestern eingestiegen:


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2014)

Kein Monster, aber ich bin zufrieden.
Hab jetzt noch ne Art "Kiesfeld" gefunden. Zieht man nen Gummiköder drüber und dreht dabei Steinchen um, gibts fast ne Barschgarantie

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/ff565199ac02d0b78719a55fa46682d0.jpg


----------



## shafty262 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein hab ich heut auch noch verhaftet.


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs zwei Regenbogenforellen und eine gebrochene Rute [emoji19] ... Ist mitten im Drill gebrochen - kann eigentlich nicht sein muss schon vorher was abbekommen haben ... Nur wo? Rute ist 3 Monate alt.







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bela B. (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den letzten Fängen.

Heute war ich mit der Drop Shot Rute an meinem Hausgewässer unterwegs und konnte diese schöne Kirsche von 40,5 cm zu einem kurzen Landgang einladen.Leider sind die Handybilder nicht so schön geworden.

Bela B.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Heute gabs zwei Regenbogenforellen und eine gebrochene Rute [emoji19] ... Ist mitten im Drill gebrochen - kann eigentlich nicht sein muss schon vorher was abbekommen haben ... Nur wo? Rute ist 3 Monate alt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 225453
> Anhang anzeigen 225454
> ...


Vielleicht wars ein produktionsfehler...
Kannst ja mal versuchen zu reklamieren, vielleicht geht's auf Kulanz


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jo habe Balzer und den Shop wo ich die Rute gekauft habe mal angeschrieben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lucius (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute morgen bei uns am Main eine gute Stunde intensiv gefischt , aber nur ein Fisch kam dabei raus,.....dafür aber ein schöner Silberpfeil....:m


----------



## WoifeBGH (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ ray kann es sein dass es sich bei der rute um ne balzer diabolo handelt?


----------



## RayZero (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



WoifeBGH schrieb:


> @ ray kann es sein dass es sich bei der rute um ne balzer diabolo handelt?



Ja genau - Balzer Diabolo 6 Spin 25 - ist da was bei der Serie bekannt? Also das die schnell brechen o.ä.?


----------



## WoifeBGH (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ohne hier etwas verallgemeinern zu wollen,aber mir ist genau diese rute auch gebrochen! War auch ein Internetkauf,der Händler meines Vertrauens hat mir von der Balzer Diabolo Serie abgeraten gibt wohl eindeutig bessere Serien von Balzer,bzw sollen bei Ruten der Reihe Diabolo scho häufiger Probleme wie Bruch aufgetreten sein...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Probleme gab es bei den früheren Serien ab und zu mal wie ich gehört hab, aber die neueren sind eigentlich nicht wirklich anfällig und für den Preis bekommt man nichts besseres, zumindest was Naturköderruten angeht....ich muss es wissen...ich besitze 5 Diabolos (V-VII) und die "leben" alle noch


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nem Bekannten ist das Ding auch einfach so weggebrochen, allerdings die 75 gr Variante und dem seinem Kumpel ist es auch passiert...
 Von Balzer werde ich in Zukunft eh die Finger lassen, die Qualität hat stark nachgelassen und die Preise gehen in die Höhe, da bietet z.B. Shimano fürs gleiche Geld mehr Qualität bei den Ruten...

 So und jetzt wieder on Topic:
 Bei mir gabs am WE 8 Hechtis bis knapp unter 60...naja wenigstens die neue Vengeance Shad eingweiht :q


----------



## nordbeck (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Matze koch ist doch bei balzer. Wie kann das dann schlecht sein?


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ok krass - ist an mir völlig vorbeigegangen, dass die Serie so labil ist. An sich also von der Verarbeitung und der Aktion her, war es für das Geld ein feines Stöckchen. Ich werde euch noch informieren, was bei der Reklamation raus kam.

So - nun aber back to topic - lasst eure Räuber sehen


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, auch von mir mal wieder ein kleiner, kurioser Fangbericht. 

Nachdem  ich in den letzten zwei Wochen urlaubsbedingt nicht los war (in der  Türkei brutzeln fetzt aber auch), erhielt ich vorgestern kurz nach der  Landung den Anruf eines Kumpels, ob wir wohl das gute Wetter am Sonntag  für ne Hechttour nutzen wollten. Boot wäre schon organisiert. Nun gut,  Frauchen überredet, gestern nachmittag gings los. Die Aussichten waren  ganz gut...er war morgens schon los und hatte zwei mittlere Hechte.

Hochmotiviert  gings nach ner Tasse Kaffee am Ufer um drei zur Abendrunde...und es  dauerte wirklich nur 3 Würfe, da hing der Kamerad auf dem Foto auch  schon am Gummi. Mit seinen ca. 55cm kein Riese, aber ein schöner  Küchenfisch, der auch mit durfte, weil er sich den Gummi in die Kiemen  gehängt hatte. Na gut...gibts Hecht schwedisch, hab ich auch nix dagegen   .

Nach dem sehr vielversprechenden Beginn wurde es allerdings  sehr zähe...noch ein kurzer Kontakt bei mir, bei meinem Kumpel nix  mehr...hmm?? Wat nu los?

Also Köderpalette von klein bis groß  durch probiert...leider erfolglos. Auch die sonst recht zahlreichen  Barsche hatten wohl schlicht keinen Bock gestern...schade..

Mittlerweile  kurz nach 5, ne Stunde noch. Was tut der kluge Angler? Er erinnert sich  an frühere Ausflüge, trinkt ein Bier und fragt die Frau nach Farbe und  Köder. "Du hast doch so´ne ollen gelben Gummidinger? Nimm die!" Na  gut...nicht unbedingt das erste, was ich in dem kleinen Kanal genommen  hätte, aber nun gut...gelber Gummifisch ran.

Wat soll ich sagen- Geschichte wiederholt sich manchmal doch. Wieder lag sie (jetzt zum dritten Mal) richtig.

Es  folgten innerhalb von 10 Minuten bei mir 2,5 Hechte! Woher der halbe?  Einen 40er und einen 60er konnte ich landen. Einen 75er geschätzt verlor  ich durch einen Sprung AUS dem Kescher...egal! Weitere kurze Kontakte  und einen Nachläufer gab es auch. 

Wer nu denkt, es war  Beißphase...NÖ! Kumpel angelte unverdrossen seine Köder (weiß, blau  weiß, silber etc, bewusst nicht auch neongelb) weiter...und hatte  nüscht.

Langsam wird mir die Frau unheimlich #t ...wenn sie angeln würde...


----------



## Tim89 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

110 cm 

Neuer PB mit Spinner Marke Eigenbau


----------



## RayZero (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Vermesser

Geiler Bericht 
Hast mal die Handynummer von deiner Frau? So ein Fisch-Orakel solltest du nicht so egoistisch für dich behalten |bla::m

@ Tim89

Petri! Geiles Teil!


----------



## Kingkurt70 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

In Hamburg kommen die Zander langsam wieder in Fahrt und es kommen auch bessere raus. In 2 Stunden kamen 8 Stück raus, 3 bessere sind noch ausgestiegen #c


----------



## phirania (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tim89 schrieb:


> 110 cm
> 
> Neuer PB mit Spinner Marke Eigenbau



Petri#6
110 cm ist schon ne tolle Kirsche,warte ich dieses Jahr auch noch drauf.


----------



## KleinerWaller (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tim89 schrieb:


> 110 cm
> 
> Neuer PB mit Spinner Marke Eigenbau


 

Petri zum neuen PB!

Echt schöner Fisch :m


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich geht dieses Wochenende in der Donau.irgendwelche Empfehlungen?köfi vielleicht?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Ich geht dieses Wochenende in der Donau.irgendwelche Empfehlungen?köfi vielleicht?


In diesem Thread geht es nur um gefangene Raubfische.
Zu diversen Fragen kannst du in den dazu passenden Foren die passenden Themen finden oder erstellen. Hier ist das vom Thema ab.

@Topic: Petri den anderen Fängen und vor allem der Hecht-Omi auf selbst-gebauten Köder :m


----------



## d0ni (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War vorhin n bisschen Unterwegs


----------



## brauni (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Perti an alle Fänger! Bei mir gab es nen schönen Barsch am we!#h


----------



## One2 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch mal wieder 2 Fänge von mir: 
Der Zander hier nur weils mein erster ausm Rhein ist... 39cm
Der Hecht genau 80cm!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/a00c6a31593e19b2e7b5fccde80c38ab.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/2bc80c728d2ad5d2b48ed3e7592c8669.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Conchoolio (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gerstern gabs gut Barsch am Main. Insgesamt 15 Stück von 35-53cm (mein PB) auf Gummifisch in 3,25". Kleine Barsche gabs irgendwie gar keine.






















http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=225495&d=1413214384


----------



## loete1970 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische und super Barschstrecke - PETRI!


----------



## RayZero (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alter Schwede - Petri! Gleich 15 ü 30 an einem Tag ... Beneidenswert!


----------



## Besorger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nette kirschen


----------



## Besorger (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## pike-81 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Barsche! 
Bin den Hechten letztens untreu geworden, und wollte auch unbedingt solche Kaliber, weil beim Hechtangeln einige als Beifang kamen. Absolute Nullnummer. 1-2 Bisse, vom Feeling her eher Grashechte. 
Legst Du Deine Montage auch auf mögliche Hechtkontakte aus (Stahl/Titan) oder gehst Du pur drauf los?


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal dickes Petri an Alle Fänger...


----------



## Conchoolio (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auf der Strecke am Main bei Hanau auf der ich angel gibt es nur einen sehr sehr dünnen Hechtbestand. Soll heißen in ca. 10 Jahren habe ich nur 3 kleine Hechte gefangen und davon 2 in einem Altarm der für sein Hechtvorkommen bekannt ist. Deshalb geh ich auf freier Strecke und bei starker Strömung das "Risiko" ein und fische ohne Stahl. Allerdings mehr aus Kostengründen, denn manchmal artet es hier zu einer Materialschlacht aus. Ich fische mit einer 35ger FC Schnur als Vorfach, denn die Steinpackungen fordern sonst zu viel Tribut. 

Das die Barsche bei uns allergisch gegen dünnes Stahl reagieren, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei Strömung haben sie keine Zeit zu überlegen. In den Altarmen und im Stillwasser mag das anderst aussehen. Ich habe sogar an hängerträchtigen Stellen schon 45ger Vorfächer gefischt und auch gefangen. Sobald Hechtbestand da ist würde ich immer auf Stahl zurückgreifen, alles andere ist fahrlässig und endet mit Frust, wenn der Großhecht vor den Füßen abreisst.

Jedoch muss zu den Fängen gesagt sein, dass die Strecke oben eine absolute Ausnahme ist. So viele große Barsche an einem Haufen hatte ich noch nie! Ein Platz drüber und ein Platz drunter war tote Hose. Habe das Glück gehabt genau den Dickbarschschwarm getroffen zu haben.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes petri


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Gewässer sind 3 sehr klare Seen.

Bei uns sieht die Sache so aus..


Sobald du Stahl fischst, fängst du keine Barsche mehr - ganz einfach.
Da kann man diskutieren und moralaposteln so viel man will :/

Leider sehr blöd wenn man auf Barsch aus ist, denn der Hechtbestand ist in allen Seen sehr gut :/

Ich angele mit 40er FC, zwar fängt man etwas schlechter Barsch, aber bisher hat dieses Jahr nur ein einziger Hecht das Vorfach gekappt, alle anderen (ca. 30 Stk) konnte ich problemlos landen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tommi der Urlauber 


Alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann will ich auch mal....


----------



## jvonzun (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allerseits!

 Ich war letzte Woche auch wieder einmal ein bisschen fischen!


----------



## warenandi (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch, bei einigen Exemplaren könnte man meinen das die deinen Kopf abbeißen können, so groß ist das Maul von denen...:q:q:q
Dickes Petri trotzdem. Klasse Fische.


----------



## A@lrounder (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ JVONZUN

Richtig geniale Bilder...toll und dickes Petri


----------



## loete1970 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ JVONZUN sensationelle Bilder und Fische, dickes Petri!


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Großartige Fische, großartige Bilder! Petri!
Und auch ohne die Fische stelle ich es mir großartig vor, dort zu fischen!


----------



## nordbeck (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hammer wie immer.


----------



## silversurfer81 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich sehe keine Bilder |kopfkrat...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> ich sehe keine Bilder |kopfkrat...


Eine Seite zurückblätter und schöne Bilder sehen.

Tolle Bilder und tolle Fische, Petri.


----------



## silversurfer81 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Eine Seite zurückblätter und schöne Bilder sehen.
> 
> Tolle Bilder und tolle Fische, Petri.



Ich sehe nur einen weißen Beitrag ohne Fotos|kopfkrat
liegts an meinem Firefox?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Um nicht weiter Off-Topic zu sein, helfe ich dir per PN weiter.
Allerdings vermute ich, das es daran liegt, dass diese Bilder bei Facebook liegen und da vielleicht "Benutzerrechte" hinter liegen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

digges petri!!! zu den raketen #6#6

war er etwa an meinem hausbach |kopfkrat


----------



## motocross11 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri alles Fängern. War letztes Wochenende im Spreewald mit ein paar Kumpels. Es war Paddeln geplant und ich hab mir sporadisch ne leichte Barschrute und ein paar wobbler eingepackt. Eigentlich dachte ich nicht das ich groß zum angeln komme und das in den schmalen Kanälen überhaupt viel drin ist. Nach den ersten Minuten paddeln hatte ich das mit dem angeln schon komplett abgeschrieben, da wir mit den Paddeln zu kämpfen hatten. Aber nach einer Weile lief es ganz gut und ich hab dann angefangen zu schleppen. In den 4 Stunden die wir am paddeln waren konnte ich dann ca. 30 Barsche bis 30 cm und vier Hechte fangen. Waren alles keine Riesen, aber meine ersten geschleppten Fänge. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/cb55e46c26a44195656705b58033930f.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/3d415e31c34d04652cbdef42a22d7b95.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lute (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte ich ihn landen, den Barsch meines Lebens.
Gefangen im Rhein in Düsseldorf, 40cm und 870gr schwer. 
Gefangen mit Dropshot auf einen Hairy Mary.


----------



## Maas-runner94 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abend zusammen!

Möchte euch kurz Impressionen meiner letzten Angelwoche teilen..

In 3 Angeltagen konnte ich mehrere kapitale fische landen..


Am Dienstag letzte Woche zeigte ich einem Freund von mir die drop-shot Technik, und konnte dabei an meinem absoluten hotspot sofort einen 41er barsch mit Naturköder landen!




Nächster Wurf, 50er barsch!!!
2 sprachlose Angler stehen da und können es nicht fassen!




Am Samstag fing ich meinen Angeltag am gleichen Spot an, und fing auf Anhieb sofort wieder einen 46er barsch!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I8TDqykoWM0

Dass ist das Video mit Live biss und Landung..

Zur nächsten Stelle, und direkt einen 1,02m hecht an der Rute!
Nicht mein größter, aber der schönste hecht den ich jemals in Händen halten durfte!!







Eine knappe Stunde später erreichte ein Freund meine Stelle und wir angelten gemeinsam..   Ein weiterer Angelfreund beangelte unseren Spot vertikal vom Boot aus.. 
  Während wir Witze übereinander reißen wer wem die fische wegfängt oder nicht steigt bei mir wieder ein Kampfstarker hecht ein, und die Kollegen auf dem Boot gucken blöde.. :-D
89cm







Ein unvergesslicher Tag!


Sonntag dann für eine Stunde zum barschspot, und in der Zeit 4 barsche landen können, 32, 40, 43, 45cm...     Wahnsinn, nur leider das Handy leer, also konnte ich nur den ersten fisch (43cm) fotografieren..





Was soll ich sagen, an der Maas läuft et richtig fett, wäre das mal immer so.. :-( 








Gruß!


----------



## FlitzeZett (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Edersee Kirschen


----------



## Angler2097 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Maas-runner :m


----------



## Allround Angla (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile barsche Respekt!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Maas-Runner,
das nenne ich mal einen lauf, klasse. 
Petri


----------



## Maas-runner94 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri dank!


----------



## mathei (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Peri auch von mir.


----------



## MarcoZG (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Zander 53 CM ich hab mich gefreut wie ein k eines Kind hihi


----------



## Maas-runner94 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Marco zum ersten zander!!

Sogar perfekt genauso groß wie mein erster! :-D
 Glückwunsch!


----------



## Flymen (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Marco und Maas-Runner!!!

@Mass-Runner: Super Video!!! Mich würde interessieren, welche Rute Du zum Drop-Shoten in dem Video verwnendest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fänge, tolle Fotos, tolle Erlebnisse!

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Im Moment gehen die Dickbarsche aber auch wie hulle.
Hatte vorgestern auch zwei dabei:


----------



## lute (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri. Ja, die Barsche scheinen zur Zeit echt gut zu laufen, der milde Oktober gefällt denen wohl.


----------



## er2de2 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri Marco und Maas-Runner!!!#6


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> Jo zur Punkerdemo ware mein Kollege Matthias und ich gestern auch  alle sind wieder Friedlich zuhause
> [/IMG]



Petri. Sagt mal, angelt ihr am atomkraftwerk?


----------



## angelschorsch (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für Köder habt ihr verwendet?


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Was ist das für eine Rute?


----------



## RayZero (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri - gibt keinen schöneren Fisch als einen Flussbarsch.
Vorallem der im letzten Bild ist ja mal Makellos! 
Den Typ habe ich schon mal gesehen ... war der nicht in nem MK Video?


----------



## Maas-runner94 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Flymen schrieb:


> Petri Marco und Maas-Runner!!!
> 
> @Mass-Runner: Super Video!!! Mich würde interessieren, welche Rute Du zum Drop-Shoten in dem Video verwnendest.



Ist eine d-a-m effzett drop-shot Rute in 2,10.. Benutze die auch vom Boot aus zum vertikalen oder schmeiße damit mal Spinner..   
Spottbillig (60 Euronen) für so eine tolle Rute!


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



RayZero schrieb:


> Petri - gibt keinen schöneren Fisch als einen Flussbarsch.
> Vorallem der im letzten Bild ist ja mal Makellos!
> Den Typ habe ich schon mal gesehen ... war der nicht in nem MK Video?




Melle! 
Hat auch die Raubfischliga gewonnen mit den Barschen. Krasser Typ.


----------



## feko (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Total krasser Typ


----------



## AngelPepe (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hm na ja, da kann ich mit der größe nicht mithalten bis jetzt. aber lieber nen kleiner barsch als fritten aus der mülltonne )


----------



## carpjunkie (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|good:
Danke besorger!!!


----------



## layercake87 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

am wochenende gabs ein schönen 65er hecht. ein anderer ähnlicher größe ist einem kollegen ausgestiegen und ärgerlicherweise auch der größte barsch, den er in seinem leben gefangen hat/hätte, wobei ich sagen muss, dass der mir beim landen mit der hand ausgestiegen ist #t - die moral von der geschichte : niemalsnienich den kescher vergessen |kopfkrat

der hecht durfte mit und in die pfanne - wie immer sehr lecker :g


----------



## Schugga (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Maas-runner94 schrieb:


>



Der ist wirklich unglaublich schön!
PETRI zu diesem und den anderen Brocken #6

Und auch Petri natürlich zu den anderen Räubern - egal ob groß oder klein #h

******

Bei mir gab's letztes Wochenende zwei Hechte (52 + 55 cm) - bei dem zweiten dachte ich, es wäre nur ein Ast, weil der sich NULL bewegte |supergri ...und dann kam das Hechtmaul aus dem Wasser |rolleyes


----------



## Jörck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. Wiedermal wahnsinns Fische dabei.
Ich habe *eeeendlich*  meinen ersten Topwater-Hecht.
Kein Riese (60er), aber Biß und Drill waren Spektakel vom Feinsten.


----------



## Köfi83 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wahnsinn was hier abgeht.|bigeyes


----------



## warenandi (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an allen Fängern...
So langsam scheint der Hecht zu laufen....:m


----------



## Wogner Sepp (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!

Ich wart auch noch auf meinen Topwaterhecht.

Wochenende wieder schön und massig Plusgrade
Könnt jetzt ma kälter werden schön langsam


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/17/993b66323d372dd07fcb294538a5b172.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mahlzeit




... äh Petri zu dem Prachtexemplar. Toller Fisch, tolles Foto


----------



## Besorger (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri meter mann


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke leute


----------



## TioZ (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den muss ich auch rumzeigen |supergri


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri 114?


----------



## TioZ (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Respekt.. 113 #6


----------



## Schugga (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes

Ich würde glaub ich sterben, wenn ich mal so einen Riesen dran haben würde!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie hier ab 2:15?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7--4w6Hw

P


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Ich würde glaub ich sterben, wenn ich mal so einen Riesen dran haben würde!




Ja du bist mit den köfis gut bedient


----------



## Trollwut (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/17/993b66323d372dd07fcb294538a5b172.jpg




Das is doch ein Frosch und kein Hecht, du Lügenbeutel!
Rube die Koch und Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Schugga (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie hier ab 2:15?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOY7--4w6Hw
> 
> P




:m:m:m

Ja, so in etwa :vik:

Oder so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcuYjDR2tSg






nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja du bist mit den köfis gut bedient



|bigeyes

Du böser, böser Mensch!!!


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Du böser, böser Mensch!!!




Hdl [emoji8]


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> Ich würde glaub ich sterben, wenn ich mal so einen Riesen dran haben würde!


Der Moment wird irgendwann kommen 


Petri zu den tollen Fischen


----------



## brauni (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja du bist mit den köfis gut bedient



Das nenn ich mal eingebildet!


----------



## nordbeck (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat ne Vorgeschichte. Also heul nicht.


----------



## Rannebert (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hat ne Vorgeschichte. Also heul nicht.



Herrlich, diese Arroganz!


----------



## brauni (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|gaehn:|gaehn:





nordbeck schrieb:


> Hat ne Vorgeschichte. Also heul nicht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Angelkollegen hier, schöne Fänge!
Zuletzt war ich auchmal wieder unterwegs


----------



## ulfisch (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir liefs richtig.
Bin mit einem Kumpel raus, der nur zusehen wollte.
Er fragt mich beim 1. Wurf
"und? wie lange dauert das jetzt?"

ich wollte schon zu meinem, -keine Ahnung-lang bis nie- Monolog anstimmen als es rumpelte.
50cm Refo






Danach ging es so weiter innerhalb von 20 min noch 2 weiter(schwimmen wieder) und eine die sich wieder löste.

Es gab dann eine kurze Flaute bis ich kurz vor Schluss noch eine 55cm an den Haken bekam.




Dazu gabs noch eine Ausgestiegene und etliche Nachläufer.





So gut lief es bei mir an dem Gewässer noch nie|kopfkrat


----------



## Wogner Sepp (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!
Was isn das fürn Gewässer?
Sieht intressant aus.


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber Ule......bist wieder da?
In dieser Strecke haste glaube ich auch schon ne Seeforelle raus gel? 

Ich muss bei uns morgen auch nochmal raus....war jetzt 6 Wochen nemmer


----------



## nordbeck (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fotos ulfisch


----------



## wienermelange (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Hat ne Vorgeschichte. Also heul nicht.



Da steckt man ja nicht drin aber sonst ist das wohl Deine Art u. Weise!? Auf Deine Fische zumindestens brauchst Du Dir nichts einbilden denn andere fangen auch aber trotzdem - Petri dafür.

Petri auch allen anderen für die schönen Fischfotos.

Grüße


----------



## möba (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



wienermelange schrieb:


> Da steckt man ja nicht drin aber sonst ist das wohl Deine Art u. Weise!? Auf Deine Fische zumindestens brauchst Du Dir nichts einbilden denn andere fangen auch aber trotzdem - Petri dafür.
> 
> Petri auch allen anderen für die schönen Fischfotos.
> 
> Grüße



#v

Petri an den Rest!


----------



## ulfisch (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Jungs,
ist mein Hausgewässer, die Ruderregattastrecke in Oberschleißheim(München).


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an Alle Fänger.
Wer noch nichts hatte heute,sollte jetzt Flußmonster schauen.....


----------



## ulfisch (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gemacht:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gefangen:

Barsch mit Regenschirm! (Kein Scherz,der wurde genauso aus dem Wasser geholt)


----------



## Plietischig (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Ton macht die Musik, aber so hörts sich an wenn man nur mit einer Sorte Muttis zu tun hat, die nach Fisch riechen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik, aber so hörts sich an wenn man nur mit einer Sorte Muttis zu tun hat, die nach Fisch riechen.



Auwei,der war nicht schlecht! :m


----------



## nordbeck (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik, aber so hörts sich an wenn man nur mit einer Sorte Muttis zu tun hat, die nach Fisch riechen.




Soll ich jetzt daraus schließen, dass die Frauen mit denen du verkehrst ein hygieneproblem im Intimbereich haben? 

Netter Versuch, an der Ausführung musst du noch arbeiten.


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Plietischig schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik, aber so hörts sich an wenn man nur mit einer Sorte Muttis zu tun hat, die nach Fisch riechen.


[emoji23] 

Schon traumhaft wie überheblich hier so mancher ist [emoji38]


----------



## ameisentattoo (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Genug OT!
Mal wieder ein Foto, um beim Thema zu bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Genug OT!


So ist das, ab hier Punkte bei weiterem Gezicke....


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Bild 
Wie groß war er denn?


----------



## ameisentattoo (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schätze mal 45. Habe ihn nicht gemessen.

Checked by project PRISM


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann petri heil


----------



## lute (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri ulfisch, sieht ja toll aus dein Gewässer und die Forellen sind wunderschön gefärbt. Erstaunlich der Unterschied, im Gegensatz zur einer blassen Puffforelle. Sie scheinen sich sehr wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## ulfisch (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hi danke Dir,
aber ich hatte noch die Farbverstärkung eingestellt
Sie sind sehr schön gefärbt aber auf den Bildern ist es verstärkt.
Die Forellen sind freilich auch bei uns besetzt, normalerweise aber werden sie im Winter besetzt diese müssten ca. 1 Jahr alt gewesen sein.


----------



## Finke20 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute Vormittag  ging es bei schönstem Wetter mit dem Boot auf die  Peene. Versuche mit Wobbler, Jig und auch mit Spinner einen Fisch an den  Haken zu bekommen blieben ohne Erfolg.

Erst mit DS gingen die Barsche richtig gut ab, die größten hatten 31 cm, die meisten hatten so um die 25 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einer von 2 Minihechten.
Direkt im Wasser ausgehängt, deswegen Fisch nicht in den Griffeln


----------



## Kaka (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War auch mal wieder am Bach. Dabei gab es unter anderem auch was für die Pfanne #6


----------



## Jörck (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern, ein Herbst-Hecht aus dem Main:






Und heute einen sehr sportiven:


----------



## ameisentattoo (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schönes Foto!

Checked by project PRISM


----------



## polakgd (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri allen fängern.

war gestern an der werse.
das erste mal mit meiner frau und meinen beiden töchtern 3j und die kleine 7m spatzieren und nebenbei bischen spinnfischen.
hab mich zu begin erst mal in eine matschfütze gesetzt. 
"nicht  mein tag, heute" dachte ich mir. kurze zeit später konnte ich einen  40er döbel landen. sehr zur freude aller beteiligten. der fisch ist mir  fast aus dem kescher ins wasser gefallen, konnte ihn jedoch mit einem  hechtsprung noch in lezter secunde fangen. dadurch war die hose dann  vorne und hinter versaut. aber meine große hat sich sehr drüber gefreud  mal ein fisch zu sehen.


----------



## 1Fisherman (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Checked by project PRISM



:q:q:q
Sehr schön!


----------



## Onkel Tom (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Bei mir hat es heute auch mal wieder mit einem besseren Fisch geklappt.


----------



## Siever (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nachdem ich letzte Woche an der Ruhr zwei gute Aussteiger hatte, konnte ich wenigstens am Wochenende am großen Plöner See mal wieder Hechte ins Boot ziehen Mit zwei Leuten 10 Fische:q  Der 11te hing leider nur kurz...  . Außerdem gab es endlich mal wieder einen "TwoFaceHecht".


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse und Glückwunsch an die Fänger - wieder tolle Fische


----------



## wetti (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal ein 54er MLK Zander von gestern Abend.
Viele grüße und ein dickes Petri
Marc


----------



## coolspace (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nach einem Tag am Kubitzer Bodden wo man jeden Fisch hart erarbeiten musste hatte ich dann doch noch 2 vorzeigbare..

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nobbi 78 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein paar Fänge von letzter Woche nur die grösse lässt noch zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## Bela B. (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil zu den lezten Fängen.

Der Raubfisch war bei uns gestern in Beißlaune.

Bela B.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## L4rs (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nunja kein Zwerg aaaaaaaaber auch kein Riese war so um die 35 cm






LG Lars


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle! Muss auch mal wieder los... Dringendst!


----------



## pike-81 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
@Siever:
Tolle Hechte! Petri Heil!
Schreib doch mal was zu Deinen Fängen. 
Geworfen, geschleppt?
Fangtiefe, Kante, Freiwasser?
Tageszeit, Köder?
Aus dem See kommt auch mein PB. 
Tolles Gewässer aber schwierige Bestimmungen und sehr Wetteranfällig. 
Petri


----------



## Maas-runner94 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar fische von Freitag..

Insgesamt 6 zander und 4 barsche bis 45 mit 2 Mann..

Den zander mit der kaputten rückenflosse hab ich einen Tag später doch tatsächlich nochmal gefangen, beim zander noch nicht erlebt.. 


Gesendet von meinem WT19i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Siever (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Pike-81: die Hechte wurden mit großen Wobblern zwischen 6 und 8m geschleppt. Nach einem satten Luftdruckanstieg gegen Mittag ging dann leider nix mehr.

@Maas-Runner: schöne Bilder


----------



## pike-81 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke für die Info. Mal schauen, ob ich auch noch zum Posten komme.


----------



## Schugga (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> die Hechte wurden mit großen Wobblern zwischen 6 und 8m geschleppt


 
|bigeyes
Das sind aber ECHT große Wobbler!


*hihi*


----------



## Franky (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Des Sievers Augenmaß lässt halt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig.....:q:q:q:q


----------



## Siever (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tssss:qHier wird aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage gelegt... .


----------



## Wogner Sepp (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da würde selbst nordbeck bleich...


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Da würde selbst nordbeck bleich...




Was???


----------



## Schugga (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bisher war das hier der größte Wobbler, den ich je gesehen habe:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250206


----------



## brandungsteufel (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Bisher war das hier der größte Wobbler, den ich je gesehen habe:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250206



und wie man sieht fängt der auch, denke in 6 oder 8 Meter fängt der auch ausgewachsene Exemplare ;-)


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Bisher war das hier der größte Wobbler, den ich je gesehen habe:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250206



Die sprengringe sehn mir bissn dünning aus. Würde ich wechsel, gegen was vernünftiges.


----------



## Lucius (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Jungs, die Größe ist nicht wichtig, die Technik machts!

War gestern nach einer Woche Forellen-Sperre wieder auf unserem See und es musste sich jeder Fisch hart erkurbelt werden....2 Hechte um die 50-60cm und einen Aussteiger, ansonsten keinen Biss, der diesen Namen verdient hätte...


----------



## Rhöde (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen schicken Oktoberbarsch vom letzten WE steuere ich auch gern mal bei  .


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schicker Barsch
Petri


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Einen schicken Oktoberbarsch vom letzten WE steuere ich auch gern mal bei  .





petri schöner Barsch.#6
 geschätzte 50 cm ?


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eher 40 oder?


----------



## hanzz (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beides falsch.[emoji23] 
Petri


----------



## Besorger (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri siever


----------



## nordbeck (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri natürlich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bela B. (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ all: Petri Heil

Heute war ich wieder Barsche zuppeln.

Bela B.


----------



## Gruschan (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der war zwar max 30cm lang, aber aufgrund der tollen Zeichnung mM nach ein Foto wert [emoji6]
 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/21/eebb38d47e4728922539aadcc88d976f.jpg


----------



## warenandi (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geiler Fisch.
Ob nun 25cm, 30cm oder 50cm...
Petri!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



warenandi schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch.
> Ob nun 25cm, 30cm oder 50cm...
> Petri!#6


Richtig!


----------



## krauthi7 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Gruschan schrieb:


> Der war zwar max 30cm lang, aber aufgrund der tollen Zeichnung mM nach ein Foto wert [emoji6]
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/21/eebb38d47e4728922539aadcc88d976f.jpg




wow der schaut ja aus wie gemalt, sehr schöner barsch #6


----------



## Lucius (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern war´s echt schwer,...extremer Wind und Wellen, so das eine  Bisserkennung kaum möglich war,....dazu Regen....aber es gibt nur  schlechte Kleidung ,kein schlechtes Wetter!
 Dennoch war ,für die  kurze Zeit die Ich am Wasser war, die Bissfrequenz sehr hoch.
 Auch wenn  nicht alle Bisse verwandelt werden konnten und am Ende nur die Babyzander und 2 Barsche hingen,war es sehr kurzweilig!


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*





Ich finde das Bild so schön, das passt auch hier hinein. War einfach ein toller Tag der Sonntag.


----------



## Raubbrasse (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger hier.

@ Gruschanie Größe ist doch egal,hauptsache man ist ehrlich   in der Größenangabe.:g

Ich war am lezten Wochenende auch unterwegs.

Raubbrasse


----------



## L4rs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






65 cm im grünen Revier in NL überredet heute Morgen 

LG Lars


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hey Lars petri zum Hecht
Den Lipgrid den du da hast hab ich mir auch bestellt und warte noch drauf
Wie findest du den, funktioniert die Wage ordentlich?
Ich frag, weils ja nicht grad der teuerste war 

MfG Tobi


----------



## L4rs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke 

Sagen wir die Waage ist ein Schätzeisen ... der LipGrip ist eine Kopie von Rapala und fünktioniert für das kleine Geld was er kostet erstaunlich gut.
Dazu sollte ich sagen, das ich damit keinen Fisch aus dem Wasser ziehe sondern ihn nur zum fixieren nehme und den Fisch unterm Bauch stabilisiere.

LG Lars


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Top
Danke für die Info
Die Waage wird eh nur gebraucht, wenn mal was eingetütet wird und da reicht mir ne grobe Schätzung 
Nen Fisch nur damit heben will ich nicht 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Köfi83 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hallo, 

konnte gestern meine PB Marke Barsch, weit nach oben ziehen.:vik: 43cm war er groß.
Konnte leider keine Bilder machen, da ich alleine und ohne Handy unterwegs war#q und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mit sowas gerechnet hätte.
Aber klasse Fisch und gekämpft hat er auch schön, dachte zuerst Zander.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Nobbi 78 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger,
vorhin gabs noch einen Hecht von 75cm auf Streamer!


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einmal Barsch, einmal Hecht wurde gewünscht:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/6e4da461f68d193e1e1e4c85b0a9a29b.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/797e5b4371c5c1adf53a755a8c43786f.jpg


----------



## warenandi (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin...
War ja eigentlich auf Schleie und Karausche aus.
Aber, dieser 33er wollte auch die Maden mit Rotwurm haben.
Da sag ich doch nicht nein...:m


----------



## shafty262 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir blieb heute nur der eine Hecht hängen. So viele verloren wie heute heute hab ich allerdings auch noch nie. War auf Zander und es biss ein Esox nach dem anderen. Zander gabs nur einen Biss und den hab ich dann natürlich versemmelt.


----------



## Haenger (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heute seit langem mal wieder auf Zanderpirsch am Rhein.
Bis zwölfe nüchts... nicht mal ein Zupperle.
Wollte eigentlich schon wieder heim, bis mir dann noch 'ne gute Stelle eingefallen ist, die ganz in der Nähe war.
Dort angekommen 'nen fetten Rapfen jagen gesehen...
Der erste Wurf, ein tock...
der zweite Wurf... krawumm!
Alter Schwede was für ein Einschlag! 
War mit 65cm zwar nicht der größte bis jetzt, dafür aber definitiv der fetteste! 

'ne halbe Stunde später nochmal an den Platz... der zweite.
55cm.

Alles in allem... Beharrlichkeit wird belohnt! :m


----------



## RayZero (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War heut auf Barsch und Satzforellen unterwegs - es wollten aber nur die Hechte beißen! Nicht ideal an der L-Rute mit 0,06er Power Pro und 0,18er fluocarbon. Dennoch konnten 6 Hechte gelandet werden - war an der Rute ein riesen Spaß! Dennoch waren es nur 5 Schniepel und ein Küchenhecht.











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern. 
Wir konnten heute ca 15 Barsche auf Dropshot erwischen. Der Größte 31, die meisten rund 15-20cm


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/2210a0d3d66cede6ad5a520a570b55e4.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/56a2551e72834c9d95c4180fb1bcdbfa.jpg


----------



## zanderzone (26. Oktober 2014)

Das war ne Woche, wie ich sie noch nicht erlebt habe! Donnerstag 37 Zander und gestern nur vormittags 36. heute nachmittag gehts wieder los. Fast jeder wurf ein biss!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da wird aber wieder gefangen am Wochenende!

Glückwunsch all den Fängern!


----------



## Bobster (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das war ne Woche, wie ich sie noch nicht erlebt habe! *Donnerstag 37 Zander* und *gestern nur vormittags 36.* heute nachmittag gehts wieder los. Fast jeder wurf ein biss!!



 Da kann man ja nur noch Petri Heil wünschen !


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute in 2,5 Stunden bombige 13 Barsche zu zweit. Erst 24 Würmer verdropshottet, dann 2 gefangene Grundeln auf DS und als letztes dann Gufis. Gefangen haben wir auf Alles.

Ich konnte dabei einen 40er Haudegen erwischen. Ultra geiler Fisch!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/cab05ce1a58d019941772ccabbfd50d8.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/813b4048514f319349a8f52fc4a1925e.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/c21eb70f289a88760773cdf76bba2869.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/cf62506f53d5d536393bec2e4cd696c8.jpg


----------



## Finke20 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Heute gab es wieder einige Barsche bis 34 cm.


----------



## Allround Angla (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Petri an alle
Ich konnte heute mit nem geilen 94er der sehr schön gekämpft hat meine neue Rolle einweihen.

LG


----------



## bream (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger =)

Es ist vollbracht! 
Heute konnte ich den letzten Raubfisch auf meiner Liste (Esox) abhaken. War zwar nur ein Schniepel von ca 55cm rum, aber stolz bin ich trotzdem =)

An alle, die jetzt über das Fluorocarbonvorfach meckern: Hatte die mit Wobbler bestückte Stahlvorfachrute neben mir liegen und kurz vorher noch im Einsatz, aber als mal wieder nichts ging, war ich schon so überzeugt davon, dass keine Hechte mehr da sind


----------



## warenandi (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin...
Gestern nochmal losgewesen.
Endliche eine neue PB (Barsch) aufgestellt.
Ganz genau 40cm!!!:vik:


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



lute schrieb:


> Petri ulfisch, sieht ja toll aus dein Gewässer und die Forellen sind wunderschön gefärbt. Erstaunlich der Unterschied, im Gegensatz zur einer blassen Puffforelle. Sie scheinen sich sehr wohl zu fühlen.


Ich finde die sehen genau wie Puffische aus.Guck dir mal die Flossen an.


----------



## MarcusS. (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ich finde die sehen genau wie Puffische aus.Guck dir mal die Flossen an.


Zudem wurden die Fotos mit nem HDR Filter geschossen das verstärkt die Farben so sehr. (was nicht schlimm ist trotzdem schöne Bilder)


----------



## nordbeck (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/838705c8221cd862c4bdf788c3d4bde4.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/8fcc7bc09b7742087add3cf8160b164b.jpg

Doppel run. Kleinere hatte exakt 80, war im Drill aber strammer [emoji51]


----------



## ulfisch (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Ich finde die sehen genau wie Puffische aus.Guck dir mal die Flossen an.


Es sind ja auch Besatztforellen 

Petri Nordbeck


----------



## nordbeck (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank 

Einer ging noch 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/0007c9a4c9608521cf776bc5001c5cff.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/b18ab918234a3daf5bf0fc74f391cb20.jpg


----------



## Hechteer (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/838705c8221cd862c4bdf788c3d4bde4.jpg
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/8fcc7bc09b7742087add3cf8160b164b.jpg
> 
> Doppel run. Kleinere hatte exakt 80, war im Drill aber strammer [emoji51]



Petri!
Auf köfi?


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@nordbeck
Brauche nachhilfe im Hecht angeln!!!hilf mir!!!was mach ich falsch?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Oktober 2014)

Hechteer schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Auf köfi?




Hering, makrele und Sardine. 

Petri Dank!




Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> @nordbeck
> Brauche nachhilfe im Hecht angeln!!!hilf mir!!!was mach ich falsch?!!!!!!!!!




Ich weiß ja nicht wie du angelst. Schau mal das Video hier auf dem Kanal. Vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## kernell32 (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute kurz nach Sonnenaufgang innerhalb einer dreviertelstunde 5 Hechte so um die 50cm, dann heute abend kurz nach Sonnenuntergang nochmal ne Stunde raus und wieder n 50er und dann noch diesen 80er
Die spinnen momentan hier, der hier wollte sogar meinen Kescher fressen
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/585c3980adef8c96eda5c6ab76f054ee.jpg


----------



## Schugga (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kann ich meinen Namen hier im Forum eigentlich umändern in "Frau Schneider"? |uhoh:

Seit einer Woche geht gar nix mehr....

Vorgestern einen 30er Hechti, aber sonst NIX!
Nichtmal ein Barsch #d



PETRI natürlich trotzdem an Euch, die Ihr so dicke Flossentiere an Land zieht!! #6


----------



## Haenger (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin moin 

@ Schugga: 
zu deiner Sig, probier's mal mit 'nem 4er oder 5er Mepps, vielleicht läuft's dann mit 'nem größeren Räuber!? |wavey:

Konnte so jedenfalls, zu den beiden Rapfen vom Samstag, noch 'nen 37er Barsch am Sonntag Abend nachlegen. 


Grüßle vom Maggus


----------



## feko (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> @nordbeck
> Brauche nachhilfe im Hecht angeln!!!hilf mir!!!was mach ich falsch?!!!!!!!!!



Gibt hier n kleines Filmchen,da offenbart er seine Tipps.
vg


----------



## bream (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Kann ich meinen Namen hier im Forum eigentlich umändern in "Frau Schneider"? |uhoh:
> 
> Seit einer Woche geht gar nix mehr....
> 
> ...


 
Hey "Frau Schneider" 
ging mir den ganzen Sommer über genauso wie dir 
Versuch's einfach weiter. 
Bei uns stehen die "Schuppentiere" momentan sehr tief. Wird wohl an den Temperaturen liegen, wenn ich das richtig kombiniere 
Einfach immer weiter Gummis durchs Wasser leiern, dann bleibt schon was hängen #6


----------



## sekteins (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier ein Paar Fänge der letzten Wochen.


----------



## sekteins (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und noch ein Paar die man zeigen kann.


----------



## Zanderprofie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, bin am Montag mit einem Freund in Holland gewesen. Wir haben mehrere Stellen abgefischt und zusammen 16 Zander und einen Barsch gefangen. Es war ein super Tag, doch leider waren die Zander zwischen 30-42 cm. Ich finde es seltsam, dass keine größeren dabei waren. Jemand schon gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht und woran kann es liegen? LG


----------



## Schugga (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Haenger schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> @ Schugga:
> zu deiner Sig, probier's mal mit 'nem 4er oder 5er Mepps, vielleicht läuft's dann mit 'nem größeren Räuber!? |wavey:
> ...


 
#h
Das mit dem 2er-Mepps ist ein Insider, eine lustige Geschichte zwischen mir, einem Kumpel und einem 2er-Mepps 

Natürlich nutze ich zurzeit, also im Herbst, nur große Kunstköder.
Mit dem 5er-Mepps habe ich vorgestern einen 30er Hecht gehakt....leider in den Rücken, statt ins Maul  der Kleine stand wohl im Weg, als ich den Mepps durchzog - ich habe mich aber ordnungsgemäß bei ihm entschuldigt!




bream schrieb:


> Hey "Frau Schneider"
> ging mir den ganzen Sommer über genauso wie dir
> Versuch's einfach weiter.
> Bei uns stehen die "Schuppentiere" momentan sehr tief. Wird wohl an den Temperaturen liegen, wenn ich das richtig kombiniere
> Einfach immer weiter Gummis durchs Wasser leiern, dann bleibt schon was hängen #6


 
Danke für den Tipp - im Grunde  mache ich es ja auch so: also, ich werfe weit aus, lasse den Spinner bis auf den Grund sinken und starte ihn dann. Ich mache sogar kleine Pausen und dann wieder schneller (ja, auch mit einem Spinner - damit hatte ich eigentlich immer Erfolg bisher....)
Mit dem GuFi-Angeln bin ich noch nicht ganz grün. Das übe ich zurzeit noch


----------



## warenandi (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein wenig Twitchen etc. sollte da auch noch ne Möglichkeit sein.
So hab ich jetzt auch meinen 40er Barsch überreden können...
Kopf hoch und weitermachen und die krummen Ruten kommen dann wieder von "ganz allein"...|wavey:


----------



## nordbeck (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fang zur Zeit auf 1,5-2 m. Also so tief stehen sie hier noch nicht. 
Zucker, schonmal über Naturköder nachgedacht?


----------



## Schugga (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich twitche und jerke und zupfe mir noch den Wolf :q

@ nordbeck:
Naturköder...nein, noch nicht dran gedacht!
Du meinst, dann mit Drachkovitch-System?


----------



## RayZero (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich twitche und jerke und zupfe mir noch den Wolf :q
> 
> @ nordbeck:
> Naturköder...nein, noch nicht dran gedacht!
> Du meinst, dann mit Drachkovitch-System?



Denke eher er meint das klassische Ansitzen #h
Aber du bist ja eher eine Aktiv-Akrobatin


----------



## nordbeck (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich twitche und jerke und zupfe mir noch den Wolf :q
> 
> @ nordbeck:
> Naturköder...nein, noch nicht dran gedacht!
> Du meinst, dann mit Drachkovitch-System?




Ok, auch dir Rate ich mal das Video hier im Board zu schauen ^^

Ich mein nen richtigen Ansitz. Wenn es aktiv sein soll, halt nach 30minuten die Stelle Wechseln


----------



## Schugga (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja, ich brauche Bewegung!
Rumsitzen tu ich auch schon genug auf der Arbeit 


Das mit dem Stellenwechsel mache ich natürlich schon immer....

Welches Video meinste genau? (hatte das von Dir schon ein paar Seiten vorher gelesen und wusste nicht, welches...)

Ich schätze mal "hier im Board" gibt es einige hundert Videos |uhoh:
Oder meinst Du hier im Thread? Dann wäre ich um einen Seitenhinweis dankbar 


Genug Offtopic!
Weiter mit Euren Fangbildern und -berichten! (meine kommen dann....irgendwann....vielleicht....*hihi*)


----------



## ameisentattoo (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> also, ich werfe weit aus, lasse den Spinner bis auf den Grund sinken und starte ihn dann



Je nach Tiefe des Gewässers ziehst du vielleicht auch den Spinner unter den Fischen durch. Ich würde flach anfangen und dann erst tiefer fischen...wenn das Gewässer tief ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[youtube1]G5KFpR5XFyQ[/youtube1]


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wenns nich gleich die Kapitalen sein müssen, würd ich ganz einfach und faul semiaktiv fischen.
Kleine Pose, toten Köfi ranhängen, unter jeden Ast mal werfen, alle halbe Minute ne Kurbelumdrehung, damit der Fisch taumelt.
tut sich nichts, nächste Ecke.


----------



## Hechteer (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo kann man kofis wie stint, makrele und Hering günstig herbekommen(wenn man kein koch ist)?


----------



## nordbeck (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fischgeschäft. 
Als Koch bekommt man übrigens keinen Preisvorteil.


----------



## JasonP (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Hechteer schrieb:


> Wo kann man kofis wie stint, makrele und Hering günstig herbekommen(wenn man kein koch ist)?



Also ich hab meine letztens in der Metro frisch gekauft. Hat wirklich nicht die welt gekostet. Hab jetzt aber auch keine vergleichspreise und war zu faul, groß auf die suche zu gehen um vielleicht noch nen € zu sparen.

Ich weiß, in die Metro kommste nur als Gewerbetreibender rein... 
Was ist mit Wochenmarkt?


----------



## Finke20 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Hier ist mal der Größte von heute.


----------



## wilhelm (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Farbe, der Barsch

 Petri zum schönen Tier.


----------



## Finke20 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Wilhelm die haben in der Peene fast immer solche Farbe,  |bigeyes hier mal.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4230048&postcount=2570


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger.
Schöne Barsche.


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch von mir Petri an alle Fänger! 

 Am Donnerstag geht's für mich endlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser.
 Ich habe dieses Jahr noch nichts gefangen, dass ich mit nach Hause nehmen konnte und in die Pfanne durfte  Und ich war dieses Jahr schon sehr oft am Wasser. 
 Und jetzt am Donnerstag ist grad der ganze Wetterumschwung und der Wind dreht. Der einzige Tag mit regen, diese Woche... Hoffentlich wird's diesmal was  Kann es schon kaum erwarten.


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Auch von mir Petri an alle Fänger!
> 
> Am Donnerstag geht's für mich endlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser.
> Ich habe dieses Jahr noch nichts gefangen, dass ich mit nach Hause nehmen konnte und in die Pfanne durfte  Und ich war dieses Jahr schon sehr oft am Wasser.
> Und jetzt am Donnerstag ist grad der ganze Wetterumschwung und der Wind dreht. Der einzige Tag mit regen, diese Woche... Hoffentlich wird's diesmal was  Kann es schon kaum erwarten.



Na dann wünsch ich dir Viel Glück....#6


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dankeschön


----------



## Philipp_do (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hanzz und ich waren heute zusammen am Rhein unterwegs, bei tollem Wetter, bis es dann sau kalt wurde gab es für mich noch eine richtig fette 41er Kirsche auf Gummi....


----------



## hanzz (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nochmal zu dem prächtigen Barsch.  
War echt cool die Tour.

Nächstes mal verwerten wir auch noch die anderen Bisse [emoji16]


----------



## lute (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich, mein erster Zander dieses Jahr mit 53cm. Dazu noch mein erster Herbstzander. Gefangen auf hairy mary mit dropshot am Rhein.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für eine schöne Kirsche von Barsch. Dickes Petri...natürlich auch zu deinem ersten Zander lute. Hoffe es kommen noch ein paar raus denn das Eis ist ja jetzt gebrochen.


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern hab ich es endlich auch mal wieder an den Rhein geschafft. Im dunkeln waren die Zander wie wild auf der Jagd, das hab ich so noch nie erlebt. Leider hab ich "nur" zwei erwischt, trotzdem waren es aufregende zwei Stunden angeln. Einer hatte 60 cm, der andere war kleiner...
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/29/0734265cce5ddb639882bfabb7e02a06.jpg


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War grade im Dauerregen n paar Stunden faulenzen, als es zu regnen anfing haben sich viele Angler ausm Staub gemacht, dafür wurden die Zander munter, hatte glaube ich 10 Stück |supergri


----------



## lute (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

10 Stück? An einem deutschen Gewässer?


----------



## ZanderBub (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gestern los gewesen zwei UM Zander und dann kam nichts mehr


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Deutsches Gewässer auf einer Strecke von 100 m vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Finke20 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Pike petri zu den Fischen und du sollst doch nicht immer so angeben |supergri, und wo du gewesen bist kann ich mir denken|kopfkrat.


----------



## raubfisch-ole (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Raubfischverrückten, ich war auch immer mal wieder am Wasser und lass lieber ein Paar Bilder sprechen als hier lange Texte zu verfassen. 











































Gruß Ole


----------



## Lommel (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Donnerwetter, tolle Fische und Fotos.


----------



## inselkandidat (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geile Foto-, und Fangstrecke Ole! Petri Heil!!!


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super Bilder Ole, petri!!


----------



## ameisentattoo (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschbekd! Schöne Fische und Fotos!

Checked by project PRISM


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger und danke für die schönen Bilder 

Eine Frage habe ich aber an raubfisch-ole: Was hat denn der Hecht auf dem zweiten Bild für ein fieses Loch im Rücken?


----------



## RayZero (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Ole - der Hammer! :g
Super Bilder und Fänge - mein Neid sei dir gewiss


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stelle hier ja normalerweise keine Bilder rein aber für meinen neuen PB mach ich mal eine Ausnahme.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr schönes Moped Daniel #6

Der Hintergrund ist nachträglich eingefügt worden, oder?
Finde ich klasse, so sieht das Bild nämlich nicht so zerhackstückelt aus, wenn man sein Gewässer nicht verraten möchte.


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

[emoji23] 
Elegante Lösung 
Wär mir garnicht aufgefallen

Petri den Fängern 

@Ole. Schöne Größen hab ihr da bei euch


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bieberpelz das ist mein neuer Spot in Hamburg im Industriegebiet.


----------



## KleinerWaller (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Erster Hecht dieses Jahr.  
nicht der größte mit 71cm, hat mich aber rieesig gefreut. 

Als er biss habe ich natürlich geschlafen. Habe es erst gar nicht realisiert..


----------



## Bela B. (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Bei meinem Sohn und mir gab es wieder Barschalarm.

Bela B.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Erster Hecht dieses Jahr.
> nicht der größte mit 71cm, hat mich aber rieesig gefreut.
> 
> Als er biss habe ich natürlich geschlafen. Habe es erst gar nicht realisiert..




Na also, geht doch!
Petri!


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger und danke für die schönen Bilder
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich aber an raubfisch-ole: Was hat denn der Hecht auf dem zweiten Bild für ein fieses Loch im Rücken?



Alte Kriegsverletzung...:q


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Erster Hecht dieses Jahr.
> nicht der größte mit 71cm, hat mich aber rieesig gefreut.
> 
> Als er biss habe ich natürlich geschlafen. Habe es erst gar nicht realisiert..



Sag ich doch...Geht doch.
Petri zum Hecht.#6


----------



## zesch (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

geile Räuberstrecke raubfisch-ole !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## ulfisch (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Erster Hecht dieses Jahr.
> nicht der größte mit 71cm, hat mich aber rieesig gefreut.
> 
> Als er biss habe ich natürlich geschlafen. Habe es erst gar nicht realisiert..


Petri!
Hihi geht mir auch immer so bei Hechten.
"Schon wieder Hänger"|kopfkrat

Ach ja super Fische Ole und tolle Bilder


----------



## jvonzun (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






und hier noch ein Kurzvideo von Kanada:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IFQS7D9Dw4&index=1&list=UUWwTyCPBN1LML5woPBvXEqQ


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Cooles Video.


----------



## zanderzone (31. Oktober 2014)

War gestern nochmal für 3 Std. an der Ijssel! 24 Stück doch leider nur das Format, aber Laune macht es trotzdem!


----------



## One2 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein Halbstarker der im Wasser bleiben durfte und ein richtig guter Aussteiger... Das Ergebnis von 3 Stunden Baggersee - die beiden Bisse kamen erst in den letzten 20min! Egal - kein Schneider!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/31/2862be388efd988b84bb8fbe8f54b88d.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## pike-81 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Kleines Halloween-Gespenst.
Kurz vor Schluß hat der 84er meinen Angeltag noch gerettet.  
Petri


----------



## mathei (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

nach wochen des nicht-angeln, blieb heute ein schöner 31er barsch hängen.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 5 oder 6 Barsche in der Größe von 15-25cm. Dabei war der erste Wiederfang
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/01/dd91f7001f6970981929c04668e9bf96.jpg


----------



## Esox 1960 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



pike-81 schrieb:


> moinsen!
> Kleines halloween-gespenst.
> Kurz vor schluß hat der 84er meinen angeltag noch gerettet.
> Petri
> Anhang anzeigen 226213




Schöner Fisch.......Petri.


----------



## Topic (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier mal ne kleine bilderserie von gestern und vom letzten sonntag.
außer den auf den bildern zu sehenden fischen gab es noch paar hechte zwischen 50 bis 70 cm ca...nich nachgemessen..paar barsche zwischen 28 bis 38 cm und noch 2 weitere zander...sowie einen brassen 
auf den bildern zu sehen sind Hechte bis 101 cm
sowie Zander von ende 50 bis fast 70 cm


----------



## foxtrottNB (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein PB-Hecht: 1.10m


----------



## phirania (1. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Fische 
Petri an die Fänger....#6#6#6


----------



## Jensfreak (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs auch nochmal paar Zettis... endlich Herbst und es läuft :vik:

und natürlich Petri zu den Vorpostern... Super Fische dabei!!


----------



## MarcoZG (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


> hier mal ne kleine bilderserie von gestern und vom letzten sonntag.
> außer den auf den bildern zu sehenden fischen gab es noch paar hechte zwischen 50 bis 70 cm ca...nich nachgemessen..paar barsche zwischen 28 bis 38 cm und noch 2 weitere zander...sowie einen brassen
> auf den bildern zu sehen sind Hechte bis 101 cm
> sowie Zander von ende 50 bis fast 70 cm



Petri! Das vorletzte gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nummer drei diese Saison 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/c8b2a1962ab8c36806554962881e32a3.jpg


----------



## shafty262 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Petri


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Von mir auch Petri an alle Fänger.

@ Marco, schöne Strecke!


----------



## Allround Angla (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*






Petri an alle
Bei mir gabs heute 2 kleinere aber trotzdem schöne Hechte [emoji1]
Mein Kumpel konnte auch einen geilen Barsch landen


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Beifang grad. 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/bd1dea4315b95b203cfa46b0a3b5f9f4.jpg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Einen habe ich auch noch.






Wird wohl der letzte dieses Jahr für mich gewesen sein. Meine Saison ist rum...


----------



## MarcoZG (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Von mir auch Petri an alle Fänger.
> 
> @ Marco, schöne Strecke!



Falls du mich meinst , ich habe nur Topic zitiert


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oh, mein Fehler. Dann Petri an Topic.

Und btw, mich nervt es schon länger, das hier immer Fullquotes gemacht werden. Grade bei Bildern (und ganzen Serien) halte ich es für nicht angebracht.


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/e5b86299da64d2b6faf82f9b462501ff.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 5 Barsche in der Größe und 4 Zander, wobei der größte 74cm hatte :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Die Barsche sind echt perfekte köfis  Petrus zum zander


----------



## Fury87 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kaum zu Glauben, aber Ich war jetzt nach fast* 3 Monaten
*mal wieder Spinnfischen, nachdem Ich den Staub von meiner Spinnrute  entfernt hatte, sollte es für 1 Stunde zum Kanal gehen. Da es zu dieser  Jahreszeit nicht ganz einfach am Kanal ist, und Ich solange nicht mehr  Spinnfischen war, hatte Ich eigentlich kein gutes Gefühl, denn Windig  war es auch noch!

Nach den ersten Würfen musste Ich erstmal wieder das Gefühl für die  Spinnrute bekommen, denn etwas Eingerostet war Ich dann doch! Aber nach  ein paar Würfen ging es dann wieder ganz gut, und Ich konnte den Köder  wieder so Führen, dass auch Fische sich dafür Interessieren! |rolleyes  Die ersten 2 Bisse habe Ich noch Verhauen, aber die nächsten 2 Bisse  habe Ich bekommen, und konnte 2 Zander fangen! Damit war Ich eigentlich  schon Zufrieden, aber der nächste biss brachte mir kurz vor Schluss noch  diesen *44cm *Barsch, man was ein Geiler Fisch! Ich habe mich  richtig darüber Gefreut, vorallem nachdem Ich jetzt die letzten 3 Monate  nicht mehr Spinnfischen war, und dann direkt so Belohnt worden bin!  Nach 1 Stunde habe Ich dann aufgehört, und bin Zufrieden nach Hause  Gefahren! :m


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Die Barsche sind echt perfekte köfis



Ich weiß schon, wie ich mir für den nächsten Walleransitz die Köfis fange...Is so wesentlich angenehmer, als ewig rumzufeedern


----------



## laxvän (2. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Es sind ja wieder tolle Fische dabei.

@ Nordbeck: Sind die Zander bei dir jetzt auch auf den Geschmack gekommen? Zwei solch schöne Zander sind doch auch ebenso schön wie die tollen Hechte, die wir ja schon von dir gewohnt sind.


----------



## nordbeck (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



laxvän schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Es sind ja wieder tolle Fische dabei.
> 
> @ Nordbeck: Sind die Zander bei dir jetzt auch auf den Geschmack gekommen? Zwei solch schöne Zander sind doch auch ebenso schön wie die tollen Hechte, die wir ja schon von dir gewohnt sind.




Petri Dank.
Ich weiß nicht was bei den zandern los ist. Scheinbar mögen Sie hier bräsen und Sardinen [emoji51]


----------



## Maas-runner94 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin!
Bei uns gab's gestern Abend insgesamt 13 fische, inklusive 4 barsche über 35, die großen beiden 45 und 48cm! 
Ansonsten ein hecht, und der Rest zander bis knapp 50cm...


----------



## Haenger (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Maas-runner94 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bei uns gab's gestern Abend insgesamt 13 fische, inklusive 4 barsche über 35, die großen beiden 45 und 48cm!
> Ansonsten ein hecht, und der Rest zander bis knapp 50cm...



Wahsinns Barsche!!!
Klasse...
Petri #6


----------



## Besorger (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die barsche kommen super (y)


----------



## .Sebastian. (3. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für klasse Barsch und das auch noch nachts. Respekt.

Komme kaum noch ans Wasser. Um so mehr hat mich der Fang heute gefreut. 
Bei mir gabs auch Barsch, nachdem ich den ersten dicken leider verloren hatte, habe ich den Haken gewechselt und es ging doch noch.
Bis 43cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner Oktober:*
Bieberpelz


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*








*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Bieberpelz
Is verdient würd ich sagen


----------



## Daniel SN (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ohne weiteres, Glückwunsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenns beim auslosen dann so rauskommt, dass ihr das auch noch "verdient" findet, finde ich das gut ;-)


----------



## phirania (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Biberpelz..#6
Durch  Höhen und Tiefen gekämpft und am Ende dann gewonnen.#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse,
das freut mich sehr und so darf der Morgen gerne anfangen. 
Links der Kaffee, rechts auf einmal die Nachricht das man gewonnen hat.

Und dabei hatte ich das mit dem Gewinnen hier im Thread nicht mal mehr aufm Schirm. Danke :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wenn sich jemand so ehrlich und offen freut, machts verlosen gleich wieder noch mehr Spaß ;-)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Schugga (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bieberpelz, Du Glücksschweinchen 

 |schild-g



Ich habe Freitag bei einem Kreuzworträtsel den 1. Preis iHv 150 € gewonnen :vik: Die habe ich direkt in eine neuen Regen-Outdoor-Funktions-Pipapo-Jacke investiert :g


----------



## RayZero (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch Bieber


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da hat es mal den richtigen getroffen,sauber,ich freue mich mit.
Glückwunsch Bieber.


----------



## shafty262 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch auch von mir. Die Rolle läßt sich super fischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ach guck - Du hattest ja auch eine erwischt, gelle?


----------



## shafty262 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ja ich hatte letzten Monat das Glück. Hab die Rolle seit paar Tagen zum Testen an meiner Rocke. Läuft supi. Hier nochmal ein Danke an das Anglerboard und Zebco. Und besonders an dich Thomas fuer das schnelle Weiterleiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, ich leite ja nur die Mail weiter - fürs schnelle verschicken sind die Jungs von Zebco zuständig und zu loben.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



laxvän schrieb:


> ...
> @ Nordbeck: Sind die Zander bei dir jetzt auch auf den Geschmack gekommen? Zwei solch schöne Zander sind doch auch ebenso schön wie die tollen Hechte, die wir ja schon von dir gewohnt sind.



Hi, ist das nicht 2 x der gleiche Fisch?
Edit: ziemlich sicher 2x der gleiche Fisch; Cut mittig der zweiten Rückenflosse, gequollenen Augen + Afteröffnung, Schwanzflosse oben - interessant der augenscheinliche Längenunterschied, trotz bestmöglicher Messmethode

Dem Petri schließe ich mich an!

Grüße JK


----------



## nordbeck (4. November 2014)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ist das nicht 2 x der gleiche Fisch?
> Edit: ziemlich sicher 2x der gleiche Fisch; Cut mittig der zweiten Rückenflosse, gequollenen Augen + Afteröffnung, Schwanzflosse oben - interessant der augenscheinliche Längenunterschied, trotz bestmöglicher Messmethode
> 
> Dem Petri schließe ich mich an!
> ...




Jap haben wir im live from Wasser Topic festgestellt. 
Sehr wundersam, zwei mal den Gleichen zander zu fangen auf sehr untypische Methoden. Über den Längenunterschied hab ich mich dort ebenfalls gewundert, gerade weil wir mit dem Maßband gemessen haben ^^


Petri Dank


----------



## jkc (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja, einmal Schwanzflosse offen einmal geschlossen = Längenunterschied von 1nem guten cm. Für mich persönlich habe ich das schon mehrfach festgestellt, dass ganz eindeutige Wiederfänge teilweise kürzer waren (gemessen wurden) als zuvor. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Als Mensch is man ja morgens auch größer als Abends. Einfach weil die Bandscheiben tagsüber gestaucht werden. Ob das bei nem Fisch ähnlich is, und wenn ja, ob man da nen ganzen Zentimeter hinkriegt? Könnte theoretisch sein


----------



## jkc (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ... Könnte theoretisch sein



Ich denke nicht...
Wir tragen unsere Wirbelsäule ja vertikal unter Einwirkung unseres Gewichts die Fische nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Tobi92 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht war das Wasser später kälter und der Schwanz hat sich zusammengezogen.
Kennen wir doch alle


----------



## Pupser (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vielleicht hat er beim ersten mal nur härter gedrillt als beim zweiten Fang.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Oder die Fische sind Abends größer da sie ja den ganzen Tag über geschwommen sind. 
Also nur noch Abends auf Rekordjagd gehen...


----------



## nordbeck (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Abends war er kleiner [emoji51]


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Abends war er kleiner [emoji51]



Bekifft gegen ne Mauer geschwommen und Schnauze eingedellt. Soll vorkommen, bei den Holländern :m


----------



## Schugga (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht war das Wasser später kälter und der Schwanz hat sich zusammengezogen.
> Kennen wir doch alle




|kopfkrat


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Abends war er kleiner [emoji51]


Lass den Whisky ausm Kopp [emoji4] [emoji6]


----------



## nordbeck (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Lass den Whisky ausm Kopp [emoji4] [emoji6]




Ich hab keine Längen gepostet. Guck dir die Bilder an ^^


----------



## brauni (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Schöne Fische#6
Ich war auch bissl am Wasser!:m


----------



## brauni (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und weiter gehts!


----------



## MIG 29 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bräuni! Sehr schöne Fische! :vik:


----------



## VANHOOL (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der magen des zanders wird wahrscheinlich leerer gewesen sein. Schliesslich misst man bei der länge des fisches zum teil auch die dicke mit...
Die "stauchung der bandscheiben" ist natürlich quatsch bei nem fisch. Ein mensch von 1,80 schrumpft ja nur um 1-2cm.
Was für bandscheiben müsste da ein fisch haben...


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



VANHOOL schrieb:


> Der magen des zanders wird wahrscheinlich leerer gewesen sein. Schliesslich misst man bei der länge des fisches zum teil auch die dicke mit......



Wollte ich so heute auch schon schreiben. Ist die einzig logische Erklärung.


----------



## jkc (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wollte ich so heute auch schon schreiben. Ist die einzig logische Erklärung.




Hi, für mich ist daran nichts logisch!? Wann war der Magen leer? Beim ersten  Fang? Oder zweiten Fang? Oder beide Male? Abends wirkt der Fisch auf mich korpulenter.
Welche Rolle spielt der Mageninhalt für die Länge eines Fisches?
Wenn ich unterhalb eines flach auf dem Boden liegenden Fisches die Länge von Maul bis Schwanzspitze messe, so wie Nordbeck mit dem Messboard, (und nicht nur dann) ist meiner Meinung nach, der Mageninhalt für die Länge völlig unerheblich.

Die Erklärung für den Lägenunterschied geben die Bilder bereits selbst: Wie schon erwähnt, ist die Schwanzflosse einmal komplett geschlossen, einmal weit geöffnet, dadurch kommt der Längenunterschied zu Stande, (Situationsbedingte Messfehler z.b. durch Verrutschen des Fisches mal ausgeschlossen / außen vor / vernachlässigt).

Grüße JK


----------



## WoifeBGH (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schade dass es jemand richtig erkannt hat,war amüsant zu lesen..


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das hab ich nu davon.
Da bringt man dem Frauchen das Angeln näher und schon fängt sie einem die grossen Fische weg.
42 cm hat der Racker.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/05/b2d85be8f90302a31984e9cfebc5160d.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Da bringt man dem Frauchen das Angeln näher



grins - selber schuld...

Macho an:
Man(n) muss sich seine Fluchtmöglichkeiten erhalten...
Macho aus

Glückwunsch an die Dame dennoch...


----------



## .Sebastian. (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, für mich ist daran nichts logisch!?
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Danke!


@Bräuni: Petri zu der super Strecke! Wahnsinns Fische!


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - selber schuld...
> 
> Macho an:
> Man(n) muss sich seine Fluchtmöglichkeiten erhalten...
> ...


Och da mach ich mir keine sorgen länger als 2 stunden ist sie eigentlich nie mit am Wasser dann hab ich wieder meine Ruhe


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute 5 Barsche. 2 kleine, 2 mit rund 35 und ein 39er. 
Von den 35ern hab ich leider kein Foto, weil ich noch keinen Kameramann hatte.
§ von den Barschen auf Grundel am DS. Ich sag euch, das bringts!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du hast da was zwischen den Zähnen!
Zahnstocher?


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Vom Gewicht her definitiv Zahnstocher


----------



## Angler9999 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger ...

Bei uns gibt es zur Zeit nur die hier...








Es wollen mal Zander werden....


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heut mal Grundeln fürs dropshotten gezuppelt. Gab n schönen Barsch und natürlich Grundeln

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/ecb8baddd5e003b62e528174124da84d.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/aa7464035fa6e4b96ffdea5e85127923.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs heut auch nochmal Barsch - 40cm.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri,

ein Barsch den ich letzten im DEK hatte sah genauso aus, kann es sein das bei dem auch ein Teil vom Maul auf der einen Seite fehlte?


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke. Nee der war rundum gesund. Hatte keinerlei Verletzungen der Bursche. Wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute hatten wir insgesamt 13 Fische, bei den Barschen waren nur 2 unter 30, und das auch nur knapp.
Der größte mit 47, ein 45er, ein 39, der Rest rund 35. Sehr geile Sache
Meinen dicken hab ich übrigens auch auf so einen Minitintenfisch gefangen, wie den kleinen hier


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Maul auf dem Foto erinnerte mich sehr stark daran, bei meinem Barsch (38er) fehlte die Vorstülpung beim Maul auf der einen Seite. Hab da wohl nicht genau hin geschaut gehabt.

Gerade noch mal bei meinem Bild geschaut, da sah das dann doch etwas ausgeprägter aus.

Edit: Petri Trollwut. Krass wie du wieder abgehst. Kaum bist aus dem Festival Sommer wieder da, läuft es bei dir super und mir nimmst die Fische weg


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ah ok, Deiner wurde vielleicht mal zu hart gedrillt oder ähnliches. Petri an Trollwut zu den schönen Barschen!


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke euch!
Morgen gehts wieder an den See, da gehts aber wohl wieder eher auf Masse statt Klasse.
Petri allen anderen Fängern


----------



## phirania (8. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> Morgen gehts wieder an den See, da gehts aber wohl wieder eher auf Masse statt Klasse.
> Petri allen anderen Fängern



Du hast dich nur wieder vor dem Heiratsantrag gedrückt...:q:q:q

Aber nochmals Petri an euch Fänger#6


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Trost Meter. Vermutlichen pb verloren [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji29]


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/4079b8d79b62b81a6d5ec50f4f0e998d.jpg


----------



## thomas1602 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

schade, aber du musst den Hecht doch nicht gleich in die Seite beißen |bigeyes


----------



## Haenger (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

gab heut morgen mal wieder 'nen Rapfen, der sich spektakulär meinen Oberflächenköder weggehauen hat... und kalte Füß!
Der Bursche war mit um die 55cm nicht der größte, aber doch besser als nichts! 


Gruß und Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, sehr schöner Fisch 


Heute gab es diesen neuen PB


----------



## Rhöde (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute gab es diesen neuen ......



PETRI #6 !

......und diesen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Guter Fisch! 43?
Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir heute der größte von 5:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/5e1df9504f0eea19b5588e6350e02a93.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Rhöde: Petri zum schönen Barsch! Ich schätze mal 45/46?


----------



## Rhöde (9. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke Jungs. #6

44


----------



## Köfi83 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Den gab es am Samstag Abend, endlich der erste maßige Zander aus der Kiesgrube in der ich angel.
Hoffe das wird jetzt besser, es haben sich noch nicht viele blicken lassen.
Der hatte 64cm.
Und am Sonntag gab es dann noch einen 41 Barsch:vik:
War ein Klasse we.


----------



## phirania (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Den gab es am Samstag Abend, endlich der erste maßige Zander aus der Kiesgrube in der ich angel.
> Hoffe das wird jetzt besser, es haben sich noch nicht viele blicken lassen.
> Der hatte 64cm.
> Und am Sonntag gab es dann noch einen 41 Barsch:vik:
> War ein Klasse we.



Petri schöner Fisch....#6


----------



## MikeHawk (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gabs am WE den hier auf nen 7cm Gummifisch, die neue Yasei Aori direkt eingeweiht. Das sich manche bei leichten Ruten immer Sorgen machen ob Sie einen Hecht rauskriegen würden.... der drill hat max 2min gedauert.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß ihr ihn schätzt^^


----------



## zokker (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß ihr ihn schätzt



92cm?


----------



## warenandi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie groß ihr ihn schätzt^^



102cm?


----------



## Kunde (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mitte achtzig


----------



## MikeHawk (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Es sind sagenhafte 76cm 

War echt selber erstaunt wie mies man mit Fotos tricksen kann


----------



## jvonzun (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## captn-ahab (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, super Fische!!
@Trollwut, wahnsinns Barsche!
@Köfi, dein Zander hat eine total geile bläuliche Farbe
@Rhöde, da passt ja ne Hand rein


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Es sind sagenhafte 76cm
> 
> War echt selber erstaunt wie mies man mit Fotos tricksen kann



Jeder der bissel Ahnung von Bildern hat, hätte sofort gesehen das der nicht riesig ist....
Man beachte alleine deine ausgestreckten Arme, aber aufgrund solcher Bilder gibs eben soviele Meterhecht und 40 er Barsche:q


----------



## Köfi83 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Wow, super Fische!!
> @Trollwut, wahnsinns Barsche!
> @Köfi, dein Zander hat eine total geile bläuliche Farbe
> @Rhöde, da passt ja ne Hand rein



Ja das war ein Wunderschöner Fisch:vik:. Liegt vielleicht daran das es an einer Kiesgrube ist und da Teilweise glas klares Wasser ist, jetzt aber ist es total grau verfärbt#c

Hat den Köder auch voll inhaliert. Wundere mich immerwieder wie groß man die Zander im Wasser schätzt, hätte ihn größer geschätzt als ich ihn sah. Habe ja noch nicht so viele gefangen, da das ein Hechtgewässer ist.

Köfi


----------



## warenandi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


>



Geiles Bild, Geiler Fisch.
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (10. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na hoffentlich is dasn 16er Shaker.


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kirschchen am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen


----------



## pike-81 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Barsche. Glaub da werde ich meinem Räuber morgen mal fremdgehen. Echt tolle Fische.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

eine süße...


----------



## sevone (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein herbstlicher Entenschnabel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

grins - schöner Fisch - aber das Gesicht....
;-))))


----------



## angelschorsch (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Besorger schrieb:


> Kirschchen am morgen vertreibt kummer und sorgen



Wie groß waren die,bzw mit was hast du die gefangen?
Toller Fang


----------



## Besorger (11. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hey so ein zufall das Thema  Maße von Fischen ist ja gerade in aller munde ! und in der regel messe ich meine fische nur wenn sie an an den PB ran kommen oder echte aussnahmen fische sind   daher enthalte ich mich bei den burschen    gefangen auf einen 8cm shad gefaulenzt waren etwas träge die Boys   wassertrübung ist zu klar


----------



## FangeNichts5 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hab noch einen 39er Streifenträger vom Wochenende nachzureichen ;-)


----------



## mathei (12. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöne Fische dabei. Petri


----------



## pike-81 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moinsen!
Gestern angekündigt, heute auf die Schuppen gelegt:
45er auf 5er Mepps Long Cast. 
Petri


----------



## mathei (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sauber pike. petri


----------



## Besorger (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ging ja fix  vll hab ich morgen so fix nen Entenschnabel


----------



## pike-81 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank!
Aber sooo einfach war es dann doch nicht. 
War der einzige Biß des Tages.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und bei mir hören Barsche irgendwie immer so bei 30 cm auf....
;-((

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Promachos (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bei mir hören Barsche irgendwie immer so bei 30 cm auf....
> ;-((
> 
> Glückwunsch!!



Das muss bei dir am Maßband liegen...:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## FCM-OLLI (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Besorger:

Das ist 2mal der selbe Fisch.


----------



## Siever (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



FCM-OLLI schrieb:


> Besorger:
> 
> Das ist 2mal der selbe Fisch.


Und? Wo ist das Problem? Steht doch nirgends, dass es zwei sind, oder?

Petri an alle! Leider komme ich im Moment tagsüber nicht raus, was ganz schlecht zum barscheln ist...


----------



## Besorger (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hier ist nen neuer


----------



## captn-ahab (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht geil aus, schön kompakt und satt


----------



## ulfisch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bei mir hören Barsche irgendwie immer so bei 30 cm auf....
> ;-((
> 
> Glückwunsch!!


Barsche werden doch auch nicht größer oder|kopfkrat#t


----------



## pike-81 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Du hast den Bogen raus Besorger. Klasse Fangstrecke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

jajaja, auf mir Kleinbarschfänger auch noch rumhacken....

grins...

Glückwunsch an alle, die größere erwischt haben - und auch an alle anderen Fänger, die ihre Fänge hier eingestellt haben!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde- klasse Fänge hier, weiter so #6 

Ich konnte gestern meinen Rapfen Pb nach oben schrauben...
Ein schöner dicker 77 iger is mir eingestiegen auf den 10 cm Zander Pro Shad... Was fürn riesen Maul die doch haben können |bigeyes


----------



## Besorger (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

FEIERABEND euch einen schönen start ins WE  ich bitte um Entschuldigung iphone 6 war wohl zu kompliziert beim knipsen -.-  PS ich sehe leicht fertig aus weil ich heute Dialyse hatte  aber   DRAUSSEN IST ALLES


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hat er wieder zugeschlagen. Petri zu den Kammschuppern.


----------



## mathei (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri besorger


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri.

Bei mir gabs auch was:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/14/066ca33c45d2c14c42688d613417c748.jpg


----------



## One2 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und bei mir auch mal wieder:http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/15/571aafbb3846c283033f018aa9550195.jpg
Nach 3 Schneidertagen wenigstens etwas...
Außerdem noch ne Menge gefiederte "Freunde" gesehen...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/15/d424fb895c246c00b872c8b66f4831d0.jpg


Mobil gesendet


----------



## vandermo (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen!!

Ich Habe heute auch mal die Zeit gefunden die Hechte zu ärgern.
Es gab 4 stk binnen 60 min von 55 - 70 cm Groß

mfg und Petri


----------



## Trollhorn (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Freundin (erst seit diesem Jahr den Schein) hat heute ihren ersten Hecht gefangen. Mit 60cm sicher kein Riese - die Freude über den ersten Hecht war aber natürlich riesig! 
Morgen kommt er dann in die Pfanne.


----------



## One2 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na dann Petri und guten Appetit!


Mobil gesendet


----------



## kreuzass (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So, wollte hier auch einmal meinen Beitrag leisten.
Oben: Spitzkopf, mitte & unten: Breitkopf
Der unten war ein ganz schöner Fettwanst für seine Größe.
Dürfte auch an seiner Schwanzflosse zu erkennen sein.
Der Mageninhalt war, im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden, auch der Wahnsinn (Menge).





Zur Info: Gefangen Ende August in der Weser, bei sternenklarer Nacht. War ein wunderschöner Anblick (bis auf die Flugzeuge).


----------



## Taxidermist (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Endlich mal wieder ein nett lächelndes Mädel, mit ihrem dazu noch ersten Hecht!
Ein wohltuender Kontrast zu den meistens grimmig blickenden Kerlen, die hier sonst ihre Fische mit Armverlängerung zeigen!

Petri Heil!

Jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein nett lächelndes Mädel, mit ihrem dazu noch ersten Hecht!
> Ein wohltuender Kontrast zu den meistens grimmig blickenden Kerlen, die hier sonst ihre Fische mit Armverlängerung zeigen!
> 
> Petri Heil!
> ...



auch wenn ich mich wahrscheinlich zur letzten fraktion zählen muss, gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Dickes Petri auch von mir!

@vandermo: euer Entnahmemaß was die Stückzahl betrifft würde mich mal interessieren 
PS: 55-70? für mich sieht das eher nach Einheitsgröße aus...


----------



## Tobi92 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Meine Freundin (erst seit diesem Jahr den Schein) hat heute ihren ersten Hecht gefangen. Mit 60cm sicher kein Riese - die Freude über den ersten Hecht war aber natürlich riesig!
> Morgen kommt er dann in die Pfanne.


Wie schön so ein unverfälschtes "Amateur"-Foto anzusehen ist, ohne das ganze trainierte Posen mit Haltetechnik und tralala um das Objekt der Begierde übertrieben in den Vordergrund zu drängen. 
Einmal gelernt geht's einfach nicht mehr ohne.
Bin selber kein Stück besser [emoji19]


----------



## vandermo (15. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Aalredl schrieb:


> @vandermo: euer Entnahmemaß was die Stückzahl betrifft würde mich mal interessieren
> PS: 55-70? für mich sieht das eher nach Einheitsgröße aus...



3 pro nase 
und da wir zu zweit unterwegs gewesen sind passt das

@ kreuzass Meinen GW zu den schönen Aalen

@ Trollhorn Deiner gutsten auch ein dickes Petri von mir


----------



## Köfi83 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern#6
Ich war Freitag und Samstag am See, läuft sehr zäh außer kleinen Barschen nix.
Hoffe das Wetter stabilisiert sich bald.

Köfi


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/824113fd4d99513fc98ecb455eef60c0.jpg

Der Fisch mag mich scheinbar. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/76d9c53a43357855a157045d79f2ff9f.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hahaha wie krass ist das denn bitte? Mir ist sofort die Flossenkerbe ins Auge gefallen und musste schon an mir selbst zweifeln...
 Petri Nordbeck!!


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

Petri Dank. 

Ich kam mir leicht verarscht vor ehrlich gesagt. Sitz an ner anderen Stelle und der See ist nicht grad klein oder flach und dennoch wollte er wieder die Sardine. 

Zum Glück noch den kleineren (75) für die Pfanne [emoji51]


----------



## Allround Angla (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle
Ich konnt heute zufällig ne wunderschöne seeforelle fangen  schwimmt natürlich wieder


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geilo Petri dazu. Auch aus dem kleinen flachen weiher? [emoji50]


----------



## Allround Angla (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke  ne aus nem anderen Weiher. Wundert mich wie die da rein kommt [emoji1]


----------



## Besorger (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

GOOD BOY 




 und sein kleiner bruder  Little Boy 








auf das sie ihre geene weiter geben    allen einen trockenen sonntag abend noch


----------



## Rhöde (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Forelle und jede Menge Stachelritter. Petri den stolzen Fängern !
Ist ja auch Herbst, da futtern sie nochmal ordentlich.
Der hier hat gestern auch einen ordentlichen "Happen" Gummi genommen  .

BIG BOY


----------



## Promachos (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, vor allem Besorger und Rhöde. Es ist beeindruckend, wie gut ihr eure Gewässer kennen müsst, um regelmäßig solche Fänge zu machen#6.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Besorger (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

danke   aber bei 250 angeltagen bis evtl 300im jahr sollte schon was bei rum kommen


----------



## Carsten83 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

250-300? Gott wenn ich soviel Zeit hätte. Komme leider eher auf 25-30...


----------



## Besorger (16. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

dazu zählt auch das ich mal eben für 1-2std anteste ob was geht oder nicht  hab es nicht so weit  daher läute ich jetzt gleich noch eine runde ein auf zettis  zuhause kennt mich jeder


----------



## kreuzass (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



vandermo schrieb:


> ...
> @ kreuzass Meinen GW zu den schönen Aalen
> ...



Vielen Dank. Gut, auf dem Bild sind sie jetzt nicht mehr so schön. So what.


----------



## Justsu (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> Ich konnt heute zufällig ne wunderschöne seeforelle fangen  schwimmt natürlich wieder


 
Wunderschöner Fisch, petri dazu! 

Aber haben Seeforellen nicht (wie Meerforellen auch) keine Punkte auf Schwanz- und Rückenflosse? Aber was sollte es sonst sein? Ich hab' keine Ahnung!|kopfkrat


----------



## jvonzun (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

doch Seefos können schwarze Punkte auf den Flossen haben, ist jedoch von Stamm zu Stamm verschieden.

Eine solche Zeichnung wie bei dieser habe ich aber noch nicht annähern so gesehen, traumhaft schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## SnowHH1991 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Herbstzander aus dem Hamburger Hafen!


----------



## Allround Angla (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke @ alle 
Also ich hatte letzte Woche Fischerprüfung und habe da gelernt das Seeforellen Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse haben. Vielleicht liegt die extreme Färbung daran dass diese schon einige Zeit in dem Weiher lebte? Das Wasser ist nämlich leicht braun gefärbt. 
Die Zeichnung hat mich auch umgehauen [emoji1]


----------



## kernell32 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> Ich konnt heute zufällig ne wunderschöne seeforelle fangen  schwimmt natürlich wieder
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 226912


Ist n namaycush oder?

Edit. Nee doch nicht, Flossen und Kopf sind Seeforelle... krasse Zeichnung.


----------



## Trollwut (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zählt Grundel als Raubfisch?
Zitat Mama: Die hat ja Füße 
Einen ca. 65er Hecht hatte ich noch, ansonsten war das Wochenende voll fürn Poppes. Rund 25 Bleie versenkt, dazu einige Haken und Gummifische.


----------



## Topic (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

erster urlaubstag...schön ausgepennt..und ab zum angeln





dem folgte noch ein mini kollege...
dann gab es noch einen hecht der mir das vorfach kappte ..sowie einen großen friedfisch der meine bremse kreischen lies...hab aber leider nur ne schuppe in der größe einer 2 euro münze zu gesicht bekommen...

dann gab es noch ne menge fehlbisse...die waren heute echt zickig


----------



## Haenger (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Topic...

cooles Bild irgendwie! #6

Petri !!!


----------



## Hannsen (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


> erster urlaubstag...schön ausgepennt..und ab zum angeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo biste denn da wenn man Fragen darf?


----------



## Topic (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

DANKE :vik:
das das bild so "gut" geworden is hab ich auch erst später gesehen...fix das handy gezückt und ein schnappschuss gemacht,damit der gute wieder in sein element zurück konnte...
an einen meiner neuen hausgewässer...kannte den see zwar.. bin aber dieses jahr erst so richtig darauf aufmerksam geworden...ein kleiner see in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern....bin noch am überlegen wo es morgen hingeht ^^...


----------



## Besorger (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die kleinen haben doch oft immer die schönste Zeichnug


----------



## ayron (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So ist es !!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Topic schrieb:


> DANKE :vik:
> das das bild so "gut" geworden is hab ich auch erst später gesehen...fix das handy gezückt und ein schnappschuss gemacht,damit der gute wieder in sein element zurück konnte...
> an einen meiner neuen hausgewässer...kannte den see zwar.. bin aber dieses jahr erst so richtig darauf aufmerksam geworden...ein kleiner see in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern....*bin noch am überlegen wo es morgen hingeht ^^...*


*
*

Na wieder zum M.....dorfer und petri natürlich!!!!


----------



## Besorger (18. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Morgen Stund hat Gold im Mund ? in diesem Falle hatte der Vampier meinen Gufi im Schlund  es gibt doch nichts besserers     

Morgens die Welt erwachen zu hören  das Vögelgezwitscher zu belauschen und zu sehen wie langsam der alltag erwacht  man ist in Gedanken und dann kommt dieses TOCK  wie ein Stromschlag durch in die Rute!  euch allen einen Schönen Start in den Tag


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem schöne Guten Morgen Fisch und einen schönen guten Morgen


----------



## Daniel SN (18. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

So sollte jeder Tag beginnen. Petri


----------



## jvonzun (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier mal meine Fänge vom Rhein aus der letzten Woche...

 Ich fange mal mit ein paar schönen Barschen an, die sich auf die eig viel zu großen Zandergummis gestürzt haben:
























 Dann hat sich auch mal der Zielfisch am Gummi verirrt:


----------



## zeitgeist91 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Fänge vom Rhein aus der letzten Woche...
> 
> Ich fange mal mit ein paar schönen Barschen an, die sich auf die eig viel zu großen Zandergummis gestürzt haben:
> 
> ...




Die Barsche haben ja Glück gehabt, um Haaresbreite wäre es das Auge gewesen.

Tolle Fänge, Petri!


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wie die Barsche den Gufi attackiert haben, konnte ich leider nicht beeinflussen


----------



## zeitgeist91 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wie die Barsche den Gufi attackiert haben, konnte ich leider nicht beeinflussen




... und das wollte ich dir von Angler zu Angler beileibe auch nicht vorhalten. |supergri


----------



## zanderzone (19. November 2014)

Die zwei Barsche und nicht die vier!


----------



## Fr33 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wo habe ich was von 4 geschrieben ? #h


----------



## roofvis (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Barschen und dem Zander!#6





zanderzone schrieb:


> Die zwei Barsche und nicht die vier!



Wo steht da was von 4??? Also, wenn man keine Ahnung hat Fre... halten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Und wenn man sich hier nicht an Nettiquette hält und meint in der Diskussion andere persönlich anmachen zu müssen:
Warnung (hiermit geschehen) > Verwarnung > Sperre...


----------



## warenandi (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na, hier is ja wieder was los.... Tz tz tz.:q
Geile Fische hier.
Petri an alle Fänger.
Meine Haken bleiben in letzter Zeit wieder leer...:r


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hoffe ich komme am WE nochmal zum Rhein  Muss was neues testen ....


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich komme am WE nochmal zum Rhein  Muss was neues testen ....


Petri. Hängt ja doch mal n Zander.

Dann lass mal hören, was du dann getestet hast.


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2014)

Meine Fresse!! Habt ihr schlecht geschlafen, oder was? Hab ich ein  gemacht, oder nicht? Was is das ein Kindergarten geworden hier.. Alter Schwede!!


----------



## roofvis (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Kindergarten ist es, mehrere 30cm Zander auf die Steine zu ziehen, diese dann noch zu photographieren, um nachher im Netz den "Dicken" markieren zu können!


----------



## Finke20 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben#6.

Von mir noch ein Nachtrag vom Dienstag, es gab 2 Hechte einen Schnappi  und einen etwas besseren. Köder ist ein Slider gewesen, mein Begleiter  konnte 3 Fische zum anbiss überreden, doch leider blieb keiner hängen.  





Einen Krebs mit Muschel gab es auch noch, sein Motto nur nicht loslassen :q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der Krebs wollts halt wissen, cooles Bild!

Und Glückwunsch an die Fänger!


----------



## phirania (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Finke20 schrieb:


> :vik:
> 
> Petri an alle die was ans Band bekommen haben#6.
> 
> ...



Petri#6
Aber krebs auf Muschelfleisch schmeckt doch bestimmt lecker....:q


----------



## Finke20 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

:vik:

Phirania, Krebse sind bei uns nicht mehr so reichlich da.
Wenn ich so 15 - 20 Jahre zurückdenke, gab es Krebse ohne ende.


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an alle erfolgreichen Raubfischkollegen!!!

 35er Kanalbarsch


----------



## polakgd (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

sehr schöner barsch dickes petri


----------



## chef (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rutte, knapp 60 cm, aus der Waldnaab, auf Fischfetzen


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Jan Josef Liefers zur Quappe! #h


----------



## Besorger (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Punkerdemo ich war Dabei 














Allen ein Schönen Start ins WE


----------



## BigBoef (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zander...


----------



## shafty262 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri......was das für ne Rute wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## Chris1711 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sieht aus wie ne Greys Prowla Specialist Lure


----------



## Promachos (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Greys Prowla Specialist Lure



Das sehe ich auch so.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## shafty262 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Thx @ all.


----------



## Trollwut (22. November 2014)

Heute rund 20 Halbstarke bis rund 35cm
Selbst die kleinsten mit ca 15cm haben sich den 9cm Gufi ohne wenn und aber reingeknallt
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/67823d294ef296718e236f06e3b7f829.jpg


Oh, und wieder eine Killergrundel
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/18949e7fc49e4a9f4aca4b26f967befa.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute war so der Hammer. PB dazu noch verbessert.:vik:


----------



## shafty262 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil. Schöne Hechte.


----------



## brauni (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! schöne Fische!
Bei mir gab es wieder nen schönen zander!|supergri


----------



## shafty262 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wat nen Brocken. Petri.


----------



## phirania (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute war so der Hammer. PB dazu noch verbessert.:vik:



Dickes Perti.#6#6#6
Und wieder mit Jacket,bringt dir Glück.


----------



## Schugga (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Whoa.... *neid*
PETRI EUCH ALLEN!!!

Die einzigen Fische, die ich zurzeit fange, sind auf meiner PS3 beim Spiel "Rapala Pro Bass Fishing"... -.-


----------



## zeitgeist91 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute war so der Hammer. PB dazu noch verbessert.:vik:


Gönne ich dir voll und ganz. Tolle Fische, Petri Heil und auf dass dir die gewonnene Motivation auch bei der nächsten Gelegenheit wieder schöne Fische einbringt.

Besten Gruß


----------



## zokker (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute war so der Hammer. PB dazu noch verbessert.:vik:


Dir auch dickes Peti Bieber. Du, auf dem 2tem Bild, hat das Jacket einen Riss?


----------



## Mace23 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer kennt es..... Da ist man den ganzen Tag unterwegs. ... und bis auf ein paar Bisse passiert nix.... Kollege ist schon abgehauen..... denkt man sich. Paar Würfe noch. Anderen Köder drauf....erster wurf.  Bämmm. . Was ein Einschlag .....45cm Barsch neuer PB
 2 min. Später gleiche stelle.....56 cm zander. Abend gerettet 

Sorry wegen dem 2 Bild .... kann es hier nicht drehen... auf dem handy ist es richtig rum ☺


----------



## JasonP (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger! 
Meine Saison hier in Deutschland ist wohl dieses Jahr gelaufen... Aber zum Glück geht es ja noch in den Urlaub :g


----------



## Fuschus (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Barsch PB um 13cm erhöht :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute nur einer und wieder ne größenwahnsinnige Grundel
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/3252bfb6f8316829f29dce261e166dc3.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/ab7230367fbfc8b384938dbb691da08c.jpg


----------



## phirania (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute nur einer und wieder ne größenwahnsinnige Grundel
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/3252bfb6f8316829f29dce261e166dc3.jpg
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/ab7230367fbfc8b384938dbb691da08c.jpg



Petri...
Die Grundeln werden immer besser...


----------



## olli81 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute nachmittag meinen PB in Sachen barsch mal deutlich nach oben geschraubt!|jump:

Stolze 47cm sind es!!!!!!


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum PB und allen Fängern

Hab heut zwei Vertikal Spundwand Zettis gezuppelt.

55 und 64
Der kleine hat mir in den Finger gebissen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/4f7a7cd7339e15b40ff4156ceb5d8106.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/bdfe6a4ed3ff097fdec5d679bb96ac3f.jpg


----------



## mathei (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



olli81 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nachmittag meinen PB in Sachen barsch mal deutlich nach oben geschraubt!|jump:
> 
> Stolze 47cm sind es!!!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 227138



Sauber.Petri


----------



## ulfisch (23. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Habe heute mal geschneidert, schön war es trotzdem.
Eine Forelle war so verplant, dass sie dem Wobbler fast bis aufs Land gefolgt ist, der Rücken war schon aus dem Wasser und sie lag da dann erst mal 3-4 Sek. wir haben sie nur ausgelacht:q


----------



## Icehockeyplayer96 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den super Fängen hier  

Ich konnte letzte Woche 2 mal ans Wasser. Es ging an ein neues Gewässer auf Barsch. 

Am Donnerstag konnten wir 5 schöne Barsche überlisten. Methoden waren Texas-Rig, Dropshot und klassische Jiggen mit Gummis bis 10 cm. 

Am Samstag ging es dann gleich nochmal los. Gleich am ersten Spott konnten wir 4 Barsche überlisten und für unsere Gewässer einen echten Traumfisch landen  Auch dieser schöne Zander konnte dem Dropshot-Rig nicht wiederstehen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## jvonzun (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

der Winter naht bei uns und die Fische fressen sich Speck an!


----------



## Köfi83 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Auch ich konnte am Samstag mein PB erhöhen:q
Zander mit Stolzen 85cm:vik:
Und Sonntags dann einen Barsch mit 40cm, momentan läuft es aber ehr zäh, die Fische müssen hart erarbeitet und gesucht werden.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## phirania (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich lieg krank im Schrank und hier wird ordendlich gefangen.

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger#6#6#6
Mein Neid sei mit Euch.....


----------



## olli81 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle.

Schöne Barschstrecke,
Geile Zander dabei!!!!


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Allen anderen Fängern Petri, ich konnte heute kurz vor der Uni nochmal schnell raus und hab 2 kleinere erwischt.


----------



## Fred1987 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

die Barsche sehen ja mal richtig geil aus @Icehockeyplayer 96 #6#6#6


----------



## Pipboy (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dann werfe ich mal meinen ersten Hecht in den Ring. Gefangen auf einen Quietscheenten-Gelben Gummifisch 7 cm.


----------



## shafty262 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Hecht. Den hat man fuer immer in Erinnerung.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, tolle Fänge.


----------



## Pupser (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Pipboy schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich mal meinen ersten Hecht in den Ring. Gefangen auf einen Quietscheenten-Gelben Gummifisch 7 cm.



Du lügst doch...
Der Hecht ist eindeutig länger als 7cm!

Petri!


----------



## chrix (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich steuer mal meinen Hecht vom Samstag bei.
Gefangen beim Barsch zuppeln. 

Stolze 118cm und mein bisher bester.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das nenne ich mal einen netten Beifang.
Petri dazu, schönes Tier


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das ist ja mal "Bei"fang!
Reschpekt!

PS:
Was für Gerät hattest Du da denn?


----------



## chrix (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Okuma one Rod 7-20g, 0,06er geflecht und 0,23 Fluo.


Hatte extremes Glück! Der Haken saß ganz vorne im Maul.


----------



## Onkel Tom (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Das Glück sei dir gegönnt. Das ist ein wunderschönes Tier mit wirklich schöner Zeichung! Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



chrix schrieb:


> okuma one rod 7-20g, 0,06er geflecht und 0,23 fluo.
> 
> 
> Hatte extremes glück! Der haken saß ganz vorne im maul.



#6#6#6


----------



## chrix (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier nochmal was schönes, allerdings noch ausm September.

Gerät: Rocke 601ml, 0.06er geflecht und auch 0,23 Fluo.

Ich bekomm die großen wohl nur am leichten Geschirr #c


----------



## er2de2 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@chrix

Glückwunsch und dickes Petri zum Hecht-PB und Waller #6 klasse Tiere.


----------



## Michael_05er (26. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil! Tolle Fische!


----------



## jvonzun (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ein dicker Nachtschwärmer


----------



## bigbecker (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Ausbeute der letzten Tage. 
Lief ganz gut. Noch nie so viel Glück in der Kurzen Zeit gehabt.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Reschpekt und Glückwunsch an die Fänger - da kam ja wieder ordentlich was raus!


----------



## inselkandidat (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wat ne Serie, petri heil!


----------



## Besorger (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Laut dem Sprichwort : Ist der Erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der Tag im A....?  ehm NÖÖÖÖÖ 






















Vll sieht man ja den ein oder anderen auf der EXPO  am Wochenende


----------



## polakgd (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@besorger.

geiler barsch, tolle zeichnung. wie groß war der?


----------



## Trollwut (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

4 Barsche, der größte 35.
Die ham so riesige Ranzen dranhängen, die machen schon fast Thomas Konkurrenz


----------



## Besorger (28. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

welchen barsch meinst du ? ich mach eig keine größen angaben zu den fischen


----------



## olli81 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wat gestern mittag nochmal auf hecht unterwegs. In den ersten 20 min gab's direkt zwei schöne Exemplare.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern 
Nach längerer Zeit mit einigen Schneidertagen hab ich mich dann doch mal wieder überwinden können früher aufzustehen.
Und wie soll ich sagen, wurde belohnt [emoji1] 
Dieser Hecht mit 61cm konnte sich erbarmen. 
Foto is leider schlecht, da das Enthaken schon etwas länger gedauert hat. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/4550a2f78502df68d30140cdb19abc02.jpg

Geht bei uns hier momentan allgemein sehr zäh, aber dieser hier wird wohl der Startschuss für den Aufschwung sein.
[emoji6] 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Nevisthebrave (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängen hier!
ich durfte gestern meinen ersten Meter landen. 1.04m 6.5kg gefangen auf
Salmo Slider…
ein unvergesslicher Moment…
LG Marcel


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

hey klasse!
Glückwunsch den Fängern!!


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch allen andere auch von mir.
Highlights heute:
34er Barsch, 73er Hecht. 
Barsche wollten leider nicht so richtig
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/8bbc9caad4e0231e2607abcdba9d211a.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/054a35ed7a3413728314db9c7514d156.jpg


----------



## Don-Machmut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ich durfte gestern meinen ersten Meter landen. 1.04m 6.5kg gefangen auf
> 
> ein unvergesslicher Moment…
> LG Marcel



petri Marcel neuer PB. bei dir ????? oder dieses jahr der erste meter |rolleyes????????


----------



## Nevisthebrave (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> petri Marcel neuer PB. bei dir ????? oder dieses jahr der erste meter |rolleyes????????



Danke. Wirklich mein erster Meterhecht. Ich angle aber auch erst seit letztem Jahr. Wobei das Gewicht kommt mir etwas wenig vor. Hab zum ersten Mal meine Waage benutzt. 
Lg Marcel


----------



## Harry$ (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängen hier!
> ich durfte gestern meinen ersten Meter landen. 1.04m 6.5kg gefangen auf
> Salmo Slider…
> ein unvergesslicher Moment…
> LG Marcel



Petri zum Hecht
Ich würde so auf 7,5 bis 8, o kg. tippen
Hatte selber einen von 107cm mit 8,5kg.

Gruss Harry


----------



## tim13 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

patri an alle fänger, sehr schöne fische dabei...

habe auch noch nen schönen barsch....


----------



## Harry$ (29. November 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängen hier!
> ich durfte gestern meinen ersten Meter landen. 1.04m 6.5kg gefangen auf
> Salmo Slider…
> ein unvergesslicher Moment…
> LG Marcel



Petri zum Hecht
Ich würde so auf 7,5 bis 8, o kg. tippen
Hatte selber einen von 107cm mit 8,5kg.

Gruss Harry


----------



## Nevisthebrave (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Harry$ schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht
> Ich würde so auf 7,5 bis 8, o kg. tippen
> Hatte selber einen von 107cm mit 8,5kg.
> 
> Gruss Harry


vielen Dank für die Info! 
und auch nachträglich Petri zur Madame…

LG Marcel


----------



## GEO7 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich hatte gestern einen schönen "Beifang" beim Quappenansitz. Der Zielfisch ließ sich leider nicht blicken, dafür nahm dieser wirklich fette Hecht den kleinen Fetzenköder. 

Der ca. 95cm Hecht hatte einen richtigen Kugelbauch, als ob er vorher irgendetwas größeres verspeist hätte. Ich habe aber nicht nachgeguckt... |rolleyes

Obwohl ich schon Hechte über einen Meter gefangen habe, war dies sicher mein schwerster, muss mir doch mal eine Waage besorgen.

Grüße GEO7


----------



## kernell32 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow was ne kugel... Der hat bestimmt deine quappe gefressen!


----------



## nordbeck (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/897edc4f2caaea064c678d213d0115b7.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/e90d5b92e744eb234869930b0844f908.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/49cbd07694798a0bf4c850318aed61cd.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/22830e7027aec21ef168c42f840cef56.jpg


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



GEO7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern einen schönen "Beifang" beim Quappenansitz. Der Zielfisch ließ sich leider nicht blicken, dafür nahm dieser wirklich fette Hecht den kleinen Fetzenköder.
> 
> Der ca. 95cm Hecht hatte einen richtigen Kugelbauch, als ob er vorher irgendetwas größeres verspeist hätte. Ich habe aber nicht nachgeguckt... |rolleyes
> 
> ...






Petri zum Hecht - Wahnsinn, was der für einen Ranzen hat |bigeyes#6

Absoluter Ausnahmefisch -  |wavey:

R.S.


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger..
Sind ja wieder schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## ulfisch (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



GEO7 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern einen schönen "Beifang" beim Quappenansitz. Der Zielfisch ließ sich leider nicht blicken, dafür nahm dieser wirklich fette Hecht den kleinen Fetzenköder.
> 
> Der ca. 95cm Hecht hatte einen richtigen Kugelbauch, als ob er vorher irgendetwas größeres verspeist hätte. Ich habe aber nicht nachgeguckt... |rolleyes
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch zu Mopplor dem gefräßigen|bigeyes


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sehr sehr schöne Hechte, Petri Jungs!

Der Hecht schaut aus als hätte der nen Brassen im Magen


----------



## Lennart83 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



War das kalt! Mir sind ständig die Ringe eingefroren, das war etwas nervig. Aber zur Belohnung gab's den schönen 35cm Barsch und einen kleinen 56er Hecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

*Der Gewinner November:*
chrix


werbung


Unser langjähriger Kunde Zebco Europa übernimmt die Patenschaft für die Fangthreads im Räuberforum, der darum jetzt heisst:


*Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*









*JEDEN MONAT EINE ANGELROLLE ZU GEWINNEN*



*Quantum SALSA 30*




Ein Traum einer Hochleistungs-Spinnrolle mit einem Metallgehäuse, das mit geringsten Fertigungstoleranzen eine optimale Laufruhe und eine hohe Langlebigkeit zur Folge hat. Da dieser Rollentyp vorwiegend mit dünnsten Durchmessern geflochtener Schnüre gefischt werden wird, z.B. in der Drop-Shot-Angelei, beim Gummifischangeln oder dem Twitchen, sind sie üppig ausgestattet mit nicht weniger als 8 Kugellagern. Das S-Kurven-System sorgt für eine sehr gute Schnurverlegung.


• 7 Präzisionskugellager aus Edelstahl und 1 Nadellager

• superschlankes Gehäuse ohne sichtbare Schrauben

• Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

• Gelochte Aluminium-Long Stroke™-Spule 

• Großflächen-Mehrscheiben-Frontbremssystem

• CNC-Edelstahl-Kurbel

• Dicker Schnurfangbügel für optimale Balance

• Großer Schnurführer mit Anti-Drall-System

• Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem

• Ersatzspule 

• Titanium Nitride-Schnurlaufröllchen



Wir benachrichtigen die Gewinner jeden Monat.

Viel Glück dabei!!


Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## JasonP (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch an den glücklichen Gewinner


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zur Rolle:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Glückwunsch zur Rolle.

Bei mir heute nix Barsch, dafür Hecht. 3 Bisse gehabt, einer wollte an Land
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/05/c1ece6c1405fe0148667584e811fc72a.jpg


----------



## brauni (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei mir gab es heut nen schönes Nikolaus Geschenk ins Boot!:vik:


----------



## Siever (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, Mädels! 
Bei mir biss heute Nacht dieser Nikolausbarsch...


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Bräuni schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es heut nen schönes Nikolaus Geschenk ins Boot!:vik:



Holla die Waldfee....
Petri


----------



## siloaffe (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Alder Vatter, Petri Mädels! 

Gestern und Heute zusammen 7 Zander 70,68,60,2x55,2xBaby und n paar Aussteiger.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich kann auch kleine Fische fangen...|supergri
Ich hatte es heute mal mit der Fliege auf Äschen probiert.
Ein paar sind hängen geblieben.
Aber die Grösse war dann doch nicht der Renner.#d


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sind aber schöne Fische, Tommi.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Silvio.i (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fette 88er Hechtdame am feinen Geschirr aus dem Strelasund.


----------



## erik88 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mal wieder einer hängen geblieben[emoji2]


----------



## -iguana (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am WE gabs ne 51er Aitel (Döbel) auf Effzett.
Meine bisher größe auf Kunstköder. :m

Besonders kampfstark war sie aber leider nicht! #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hab ihr ja wieder zugeschlagen am Wochenende;-)

Glückwunsch den Fängern und danke fürs einstellen!!


----------



## Tobi92 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern 

Konnte heute meinen ersten Herbstzander verzeichnen.

Nicht der größte, hat mich trotzdem riesig gefreut 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/08/f64383fdfd6c223cc530b234f17a9e92.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/08/16cb398a62493c50f3ca0970265290fb.jpg

Außerdem hatte ich noch einen Untermaßigen, zwei Bisse und zwei Aussteiger.
War richtig was los heute. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Houston (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



FrxnzJxsxf schrieb:


> Der "Energieuebertrag" von einer Nahrungsstufe auf die naechsthoehere Sprosse der Nahrungskette liegt bei maximal 10%... D.h. ein 75kg schwerer Wels hat wohl mindestens 750kg-1'000 kg Fisch gefuttert, um so gross/alt zu werden. DAS ist schon echt nicht mehr ohne... #t
> 
> Dickes Petri, watt'n Brocken!!! :m :g



Waller hat ein Verhältnis von ca. 1:7. Für 1kg Körpergewicht werden 7 kg Futter benötigt. Es ist mit die beste Futterverwertung. o,525 t Futterfisch sind auch ein Wort (für ein stehendes Gewässer). Petri für den nicht alltäglichen Fang bei uns.


----------



## Siever (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

JIIIHAAA! Ich liebe Feierabendangeln!!
Noch kurz ne Stunde ans Wasser und babääääm. Wieder einmal war ich alleine und wieder einmal musste ein Jogger als Fotograf einspringen. Für meinen besten Zander in diesem Jahr. 87cm und kugelrund Gefangen auf den guten alten SlimJim...  . Und ein Zander aus der Ruhr zählt doppelt:l


----------



## RayZero (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Geiler Fisch :l


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Der SlimJIm war bei uns auch eine Zeit lang eine absolute Bank!
Super Fisch! Petri Heil!


----------



## Surf (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Zander!!


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle ... Ich glaube ich muss los....


----------



## phirania (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> JIIIHAAA! Ich liebe Feierabendangeln!!
> Noch kurz ne Stunde ans Wasser und babääääm. Wieder einmal war ich alleine und wieder einmal musste ein Jogger als Fotograf einspringen. Für meinen besten Zander in diesem Jahr. 87cm und kugelrund Gefangen auf den guten alten SlimJim...  . Und ein Zander aus der Ruhr zählt doppelt:l



Dickes Petri schöner Fisch....#6#6#6


----------



## GrundelGuide (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Hier ein 42er Barsch vom WE.:vik:


----------



## dake84 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Hier auch nochmal mein 82er Zander vom Wochenende


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin,


hier mein C-Rig Hecht vom letzten Sonntag. 
Hatte leider auf das Barsch/ Zanderrig gebissen.....danach erstmal durchatmen und ne Stahlspitze vorgeschaltet.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Klasse Fische, Glückwunsch und danke fürs einstellen!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bei euch gehts los und bei mir hörts auf, oder wie?
Petri allen Fischfingerbesitzern


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei euch gehts los und bei mir hörts auf, oder wie?
> Petri allen Fischfingerbesitzern




Ja zum Ansitzen ist es mir ehrlich zu ungemütlich. Und ich finde erst seit November läuft es mit den Räubern so langsam


----------



## Trollwut (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ja zum Ansitzen ist es mir ehrlich zu ungemütlich. Und ich finde erst seit November läuft es mit den Räubern so langsam



Genau umgekehrt. Seit rund der Zweiten Novemberwoche bei mir tot. War jedes Wochenende 3 Tage am Dauerspinnen  und hab maximal nen verirrten Barsch oder nen Hecht dranbekommen. Sonst nix.
Deswegen werd ich dieses Wochenende mal ein bestimmtes AB-Video bezüglich Köderfischen und Hechten ausprobiern #h


----------



## Schugga (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Genau umgekehrt. Seit rund der Zweiten Novemberwoche bei mir tot. War jedes Wochenende 3 Tage am Dauerspinnen  und hab maximal nen verirrten Barsch oder nen Hecht dranbekommen. Sonst nix.
> Deswegen werd ich dieses Wochenende mal ein bestimmtes AB-Video bezüglich Köderfischen und Hechten ausprobiern #h



Mir geht's auch so, Trollfisch....
Komischer Herbst #c

Ich bin gespannt, ob das Video Dir zum Erfolg verhilft!


----------



## Maas-runner94 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Am Wochenende begleitete mich ein Freund ans Wasser der nur gelegentlich angelt, und der entsprechend oft wegen Misserfolg frustriert vom Wasser geht!

Am Sonntag sollte sich alles ändern!
Zur Dämmerung und nach endlosem Gummi werfen montierte mein Freund einen 3er mepps! (!!!!!!!!!!)

Nach wenigen Würfen konnte er seinen ersten zander überhaupt landen!   Schniepel, aber egal...

10 Minuten später knallt irgendwas großes direkt vor unseren Füßen auf den Spinner!
Mein Freund bekam während der ersten Flucht ein wenig Panik und sagte mir ich soll ihm sagen was er tun sollte... :-o.   
Da hilft man doch gerne oder!?

Es ging dann aber alles gut, und so konnten wir den Traumfisch nach einigen Minuten per Hand landen!

91cm und geschätzte 7Kg!!

Ich selbst habe dieses Jahr weit über 150 zander gefangen, aber so einen großen noch nicht!

Der zweite zander in seinem Leben, und dann so eine Bombe!


----------



## Schugga (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow!
Petri an Deinen Kumpel!
Traumfisch


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, was ne Granate 
Richtest ihm ein dickes petri aus


----------



## shafty262 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu dem Monster der Tiefe [emoji123] [emoji106]


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wow!
> Petri an Deinen Kumpel!
> Traumfisch



Ja das ist ein Knaller, dickes Petri....
... Und du bist übermorgen dran.....Frau von Schneider #6 
#a 
Daumendrück


----------



## captn-ahab (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Geile Zander, Petri Jungs....was für Brecher.


----------



## Schlacko (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Was für geile Monster-Zander. Respekt und Petri


----------



## Maas-runner94 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Knaller, dickes Petri....
> ... Und du bist übermorgen dran.....Frau von Schneider #6
> #a
> Daumendrück



Kennen wir uns von woanders her?? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem WT19i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RayZero (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Puh Jungs geiler Zetti - Respekt und Petri |wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri!
Wo kommen die ganzen Zander her?


----------



## Schugga (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Knaller, dickes Petri....
> ... Und du bist übermorgen dran.....Frau von Schneider #6
> #a
> Daumendrück



Daaaaaaaaaas wollen wir doch erstmal sehen |rolleyes

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon tierisch!!!!!

Wetter wird gut und wir sind an der Elbe - das kann nur gut werden :g

Danke, dass Du mir die Daumen drückst, Angler9999


----------



## Trollwut (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/11/a4d50c199c97ed9988e6a3a3fc2906a5.jpg


Unglaublich, dass man hier ohne Vorbestellung keinerlei Meeresfisch bekommt, außer in Filetform. Gabs halt zum Anfüttern jetzt Bismarckhering und Rollmops sowie Forelle 
Werd am Wochenende dann auch mit Forellen angeln, die kennen die Räuber bei uns ja auch sehr, sehr gut. Mal sehn


----------



## shafty262 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den Forellen [emoji1] [emoji1] 

Sind ja richtig super aus. Ist nicht fast überall Schonzeit  [emoji12]


----------



## carpforce1 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass man hier ohne Vorbestellung keinerlei Meeresfisch bekommt, außer in Filetform. Gabs halt zum Anfüttern jetzt Bismarckhering und Rollmops sowie Forelle
> Werd am Wochenende dann auch mit Forellen angeln, die kennen die Räuber bei uns ja auch sehr, sehr gut. Mal sehn


 
Habt ihr in der Nähe einen Kaufland?
Dort gibt es:
- Forellen 2 Stück 1,99€
- Sardinen 8 - 10 Stück für 7,99€
- Herring ausgenommen 4 -5 Stück ?€

Hab mich vergangenen Winter mit dem selben Thema beschäftigt und Versuche mit vorfüttern und Köderfischkebap sowie mit ganzen Forellen und Sardinen gemacht.

Bisse kammen auch, aber eher auf ganze Forellen.

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## RayZero (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/11/a4d50c199c97ed9988e6a3a3fc2906a5.jpg



Also wenn dieser Fang die Dezember-Rolle nicht gewinnt, dann weiss ich auch nicht :m


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaas wollen wir doch erstmal sehen |rolleyes
> 
> Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon tierisch!!!!!
> 
> ...



...und wenn das Wetter nicht so gut ist, kannst du wenigstens mal Veits Rute anfassen... |muahah: :vik:

Mal sehen was du dazu sagst, ob die hart oder weich ist ...:q:q

Noch einer...
Veits Rute hatten schon viele in der Hand...|uhoh:


Guckst du hier...:    
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4250989&postcount=6


----------



## Schugga (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Alter!!!!

|offtopic




*lol*

:q


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Schugga


Zanderseminar bei Veit?


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich versteh nicht wieso hier immer alle wegen 1 Frau so ne Show abziehen und mit ihren Sprüchen ausrasten.
Wenn ihr so Druck habt dann meldet euch doch in irgendwelchen Flirtportalen an...
Sind doch genug schöne Frauen für uns alle da


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Passt schon,wo als im Angler Board kann man besser seine Ruten vergleichen...?


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den fetten Zandern.
Hier noch einer von Dienstag.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/12/ed00ef4e4dfbffc243985d46348bc933.jpg

Mal gucken, ob am Wochenende auch mal n Riese vorbeischaut.


----------



## RayZero (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Passt schon,wo als im Angler Board kann man besser seine Ruten vergleichen...?



<ironie>Tja der Penis-... ähhh Rutenneid ist halt allgegenwärtig #t |bla:
Unverschämt wie sich alle aufführen nur weil ne Frau an"board" ist geht garnicht ... #d :q</ironie>

Reg dich doch nicht auf @Ruti Island und lass die Jungs mal nen bisschen Spaß haben. Die stehen genau so unter der Fuchtel wie du und ich :q

Um back to se topic zu kommen - Petri @ hanzz


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Trollwut schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/11/a4d50c199c97ed9988e6a3a3fc2906a5.jpg
> 
> 
> Unglaublich, dass man hier ohne Vorbestellung keinerlei Meeresfisch bekommt, außer in Filetform. Gabs halt zum Anfüttern jetzt Bismarckhering und Rollmops sowie Forelle
> Werd am Wochenende dann auch mit Forellen angeln, die kennen die Räuber bei uns ja auch sehr, sehr gut. Mal sehn



Mit Verpackung gefangen...     Petri.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zu den fetten Zandern.
> Hier noch einer von Dienstag.
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/12/ed00ef4e4dfbffc243985d46348bc933.jpg
> ...





Petri mein Lieber - schöner Fisch !!! #6

R.S.


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri den Fängern

Konnte die letzten zwei Tage auch was verbuchen 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/c09659e1f90bce9d3fc36e66fcd4246a.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/af0dd461358a2382195e805205cf3414.jpg

MfG Tobi


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri mein Lieber - schöner Fisch !!! #6
> 
> R.S.


Dank dir.
Ich find Sievers Zander aus der Ruhr viel bemerkenswerter.
Unglaublich was er da immer rauszuppelt.
Andere Ruhrangler warten ihr ganzes Leben auf den Zander.

Petri auch Tobi.


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri auch Tobi.



Danke danke [emoji4]


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Zur Abenddämmerung auf Bitten eines Freundes nochmal ans Wasser gefahren.
Hat sich gelohnt [emoji4] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/f6926929b38f250a7a94975a78206dcf.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/2bf6c43086df620f991c8c825c7937c0.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/e8d119f93ee4d186e2b95296d2054c07.jpg

MfG Tobi


----------



## Schugga (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mein erster Zander :l


----------



## OSSSSE (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mein erster Zander :l


Wow. Gratulation. Ein echt tolles Fisch. Hatte bis jetzt nur Zander-Schniepel [emoji19]


----------



## laxvän (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum ersten Zander!#6
Jetzt bist du wahrscheinlich auch infiziert vom Tock in der Rute!


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Annika. Schönes Foto


----------



## Schugga (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Da war kein *tock* ;+
Oder ich hab ihn über_hört_ :q


----------



## kato84 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute konnte  ich an der Weser  
einen schönen  107 cm hecht landen ...

Auf einen 5er spinner "dam effizient "


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fettes Teil! Petri #6


----------



## Schugga (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Fette Mutti!
Schöne rote Flossen 
PETRI kato84!!


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Pertri zum ersten Zander 

Dir Kato natürlich auch ein Petri Heil, hab die Hechtdame auch schon im anderen Thread gesehen, hast du es noch nicht geschafft sie rum zu drehen?
Aber auch so kann man sehen, dass es ein schöner Brocken ist!

Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Da war kein *tock* ;+
> Oder ich hab ihn über_hört_ :q



Das lag an der Rute [emoji23] [emoji6] 

Nee, Spass beiseite 
Fettes Petri zum Fisch.
Da sieht man die Freude 

Und ein fettes Petri an kato. Digge Granate


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ein paar Tage her, gab 2 Regenbogner von 55 und 60cm.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Mädels! 

Ihr haut ja wieder ganz gut was raus, ich hoffe das ich nächste Woche mal ans Wasser komme!


----------



## phirania (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



kato84 schrieb:


> Heute konnte  ich an der Weser
> einen schönen  107 cm hecht landen ...
> 
> Auf einen 5er spinner "dam effizient "



Dickes Petri #6
Schöne Hechtdame....#6#6#6


----------



## pilker89 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/bdfdc43fbccf91e9ba51d5e3a1b6dd12.jpg

Erstes mal am Rhein und direkt den ersten Zander 
58 cm lang


----------



## RayZero (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mein erster Zander :l



Na dann hat sich das Guiding ja gelohnt #6

Petri Anni


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Schugga schrieb:


> Mein erster Zander :l



Gratuliere Petri....


Und auch ein Petri an die anderen Fänger. War wohl ein SuperSamstag.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zu den schönen Zander und der tollen Hecht-Dame. Schöne Fische.

Gestern war bei mir klasse. War auf Hecht los. Wegen einem Bericht der MyFishingBox habe ich dann kurz einen grellen Spinner ausprobiert und auf einmal steigt mir ein Fisch ein. Mit einem Zander hätte ich an der Stelle als letztes gerechnet. Und dann auch noch mein größter Zander :vik:

Und kurz danach gab es noch einen Schniepel Zander. Aber im Rücken gehakt.

Manches mal muss man einfach anders fischen |rolleyes


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wow, petri Bieber
Was fürn Knüppel


----------



## Onkel Tom (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde, sehr schöne Fische!

Ich habe es doch an diesem Wochenende tatsächlich mal wieder geschafft, etwas mehr Zeit am Wasser zu verbringen und es war erstaunlich interessant. Ich konnte einige Fische fangen, unter anderem 5 Hechte bis knapp 60 cm und diesen wirklich tollen Barsch hier!

Leider nicht das beste Bild, war kein gutes Licht.


----------



## Schugga (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Bieber, wat fürn Riese!
Dickes, dickes Petri!!!

Und auch ein toller Barsch, Onkel Tom!!
PETRI!


----------



## brauni (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Fänger! Bei mir gab es heute nur 2 kleine zander!


----------



## nordbeck (14. Dezember 2014)

Petri an alle. Besonders an zucker mit dem köfi [emoji51]

Ja bieberpelz, Petri Heil. Schöner Fisch. Müsste ja schon über 70 haben oder?

Ich werd morgen los. Wird mal wieder Zeit für'n hecht.


----------



## Silvio.i (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Knappe 90cm vom Sund.


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

petri  silvio......#6

ich hoffe ich komm auch noch mal los die tage


----------



## laxvän (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, tolle Fische#6
@ Bieberpelz Glückwunsch zum neuen PB
Ich habe heute endlich mal wieder einen größeren Fisch am Band gehabt und ihn dann wieder verloren. Im Moment bin ich wohl zu blöd, um Fische an Land zu kriegen#q


----------



## Köfi83 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern,

wir waren am Sonntag für 3-4h los, es lief leider gar nicht gut.
Lag wohl an dem Sauwetter das wir hier bei uns hatten.#c
Nächstes We wird es vielleicht besser.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## nordbeck (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/15/84f8bbf380143872f49de3767d5cc07b.jpg


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Tolle Farbe! Und natürlich ein generell schöner Fisch!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nordbeck.
Wär aber ganz schön wenn du wenigstens die Maße der Dame preisgibst.


----------



## Schugga (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Man fragt eine Dame nicht nach ihren Maßen!


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

War das nicht nach dem Gewicht? ^^


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wer Karpfen im Ganzen frisst soll sich da nicht so haben!


----------



## phirania (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Fr33 schrieb:


> War das nicht nach dem Gewicht? ^^



Nee nach dem Alter...:q


----------



## nordbeck (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank. 105 cm, knapp 10 kg.


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wer Karpfen im Ganzen frisst soll sich da nicht so haben!


???
Was nimmst n du ?
Lass lieber weg das Zeugs. [emoji6]


Petri nordbeck [emoji106]


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

oh man oh man ... sind das Fänge 
Gestern leider nur ein Z-Fisch im Miniformat.....
Petri.....


----------



## Fr33 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



hanzz schrieb:


> ???
> Was nimmst n du ?
> Lass lieber weg das Zeugs. [emoji6]
> 
> ...





Er hat den Hecht gemeint.... der packt in der Größe auch Satzkarpfen


----------



## nordbeck (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich fand den auch zur Abwechslung mal amüsant. 

Danke, hanzz!


----------



## ulfisch (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



phirania schrieb:


> Nee nach dem Alter...:q


Je nach Dame nach beidem nicht
Schugga, mit ihren 23 Jahren würde das aber verkraften  schhhhleim
http://pix.echtlustig.com/1302/ein-ewiger-kreislauf.jpg

Perti Nordbeck


----------



## Schugga (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

|splat2:
#g


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Anscheinend ist der Herbst nun endlich angekommen. 
Momentan läufts mit den Hechten [emoji1] 
69cm hat der Gute.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/15/5abbd935229485e0915adf241a84eefe.jpg

Ein Kumpel hat noch nen Zander erwischt


----------



## nordbeck (16. Dezember 2014)

Wie hast du den denn so ramponiert? Kescher???

Danke, Slurm McKenzie (ulfisch)


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wie hast du den denn so ramponiert? Kescher???



Da er nicht gekeschert wurde,Nö.
Des schaffen die bei uns schon selbst.
Wobei Verletzungen an Hechten in einem Gewässer mit mehr als nur den einen ja jetzt auch nicht sooo außergewöhnlich sind.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Wobei Verletzungen an Hechten in einem Gewässer mit mehr als nur den einen ja jetzt auch nicht sooo außergewöhnlich sind.




Hab noch nie gesehen, dass die sich die flossenstrahlen gegenseitig einreißen.


----------



## pike-81 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil zum 69er Tobi. Den merkt man schon in der Rute. Hat eine tolle Farbe, und eine große Klappe.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Danke pike-81 [emoji4] 

@nordbeck 
Ka was der getrieben hat, hab ihn nicht gefragt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Danke pike-81 [emoji4]
> 
> @nordbeck
> Ka was der getrieben hat, hab ihn nicht gefragt.




Sieht nach Kormoran aus - die greifen und hacken von hinten in die Flossen von größeren Fischen.

R.S.


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht nach Kormoran aus - die greifen und hacken von hinten in die Flossen von größeren Fischen.
> 
> R.S.



Hi, wie kommst Du darauf?

|kopfkrat
Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri alle Fängern,
hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Vorzeigen. Keine Riesen, aber für die Peene ganz ordentlich.


----------



## phirania (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri alle Fängern,
> hab nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder was zum Vorzeigen. Keine Riesen, aber für die Peene ganz ordentlich.



Petri schönen Zander.#6


----------



## jvonzun (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

ich überbrücke das Warten auf die Seeforellen Eröffnung weiterhin mit den Gummis!


----------



## carpjunkie (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Keine schlechte Entscheidung wies aussieht  
Geiler Fisch!


----------



## phirania (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



jvonzun schrieb:


> ich überbrücke das Warten auf die Seeforellen Eröffnung weiterhin mit den Gummis!



Dickes Petri...#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri zum schönen Zeti 

Gestern mal eben nur ein paar Würfe...


----------



## laxvän (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Mensch Bieberpelz,
bei dir geht es im Moment ja richtig ab.
Petri#6


----------



## Onkel Tom (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an die Zanderjäger! #6

 Ich war heute bei Sturm auch noch mal los und konnte in ca. 2,5 Stunden 4 Hechte zum kurzen Landgang überreden. Der beste Biss wurden von diesem kleinen Kraftpaket hier vollführt, er krachte voll auf einen Illex Jason 130 SP. Schade das es die Dinger nicht mehr gibt, die muss ich echt hüten. |supergri


----------



## phirania (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger..


----------



## nordbeck (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/21/8587a04e3373669c5c9f8b44ed5f83c3.jpg


----------



## Casso (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri nordbeck! Schöner Hecht!
Natürlich auch Petri an alle anderen Fänger!


----------



## nordbeck (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Dank!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Onkel Tom schrieb:


> Petri an die Zanderjäger! #6
> 
> Ich war heute bei Sturm auch noch mal los und konnte in ca. 2,5 Stunden 4 Hechte zum kurzen Landgang überreden. Der beste Biss wurden von diesem kleinen Kraftpaket hier vollführt, er krachte voll auf einen Illex Jason 130 SP. Schade das es die Dinger nicht mehr gibt, die muss ich echt hüten. |supergri



Petri zu diesem schönen Hecht - und auch sehr gut gelungen das Foto #6

@Bieberpelz - warst Du vor Kurzem nicht noch "Anfänger" #6|supergri

Sehr schöner Zander !

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Bela B. (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Heil an die lezten Fänger.

Heute gab es nach dem Sturm von gestern wieder Fische die am Band hängen geblieben sind.
Dabei war auch ein besserer.

Bela B.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Männer, da sind wieder klasse Fische bei. #6


Angeltag #150, vielleicht der letzte in diesem Jahr(eher nicht ^^) und einer besten. Haben zu zweit einen richtigen Lauf gehabt. 88, 60, 80 und Kollege einen 72 Hecht. 

Ach verdammt, war das geil heute.:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Bieberpelz, dir sieht man die Freude immer richtig an! Freu mich auch immer, wenn ich Fangfotos von dir sehe.

Wünsch dir und den anderen Fängern ordentliches Petri. Saison ist noch 10 Tage. In 11 Tagen geht dann die neue los...


----------



## phirania (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Stimmt er strahlt wie ein Honigkuchen Pferd...:q:q
Dickes Petri schöne Fische.#6#6


----------



## RayZero (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Heute gabs auch etwas zu tun für meine Yasei Aspius:

Ein dicker 70er und ein kleiner Z-Fisch - beide auf einen Zander Pro 10cm im Barschdeko.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri, aber dein Motto ist doch: angeln mit stil, wo ist das Jacket


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri Bieberpelz, petri RayZero 
Tolle Fische


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri in die Runde!

Nach über 2 Monaten ohne richtiges Angeln, musste ich heute endlich mal wieder an die gute alte Elbe. Hab sie schon vermisst - sie mich offenbar auch. Nach dem 10ten Wurf gabs einen schönen 79er Zander.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*




Frau sagt' geh doch ruhig noch mal für ne Std los. Erste Wurf ....


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Gibt echt Leute, die so bekloppt sind und Heiligabend angeln gehen, ich gehöre auch dazu 
Kam auch gleich beim ersten Wurf...
Ist zwar nicht der größte und Foto ist auch nicht so toll, aber wenigstens kein Schneider :vik:


----------



## Endstille (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Meine Freundin hat gestern Abend ihren ersten Zander gefangen - gleich ein richtig Guter! 78 cm und fette 4,7 kg

Das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk was man ihr machen konnte - danke Petri [emoji2] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/24/399b2748512e890bd47c287a300c2c7b.jpg


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Denn mal Petri an Alle.
Und ein besinnliches Weihnachts Fest.


----------



## Fares (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Nils master?



Endstille schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat gestern Abend ihren ersten Zander gefangen - gleich ein richtig Guter! 78 cm und fette 4,7 kg
> 
> Das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk was man ihr machen konnte - danke Petri [emoji2]
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/24/399b2748512e890bd47c287a300c2c7b.jpg


----------



## Onkel Tom (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich habe heute auch mein Jahresabschlussangeln durchgeführt. Vor dem Mittag habe ich mit der Wathose und Wobblern ein ca. 9 ha großes Gewässer einmal umrundet. Dabei hatte ich nur einen einzigen Biss, der sich dann aber wieder als schöner Hecht heraus stellte.






Am Nachmittag war ich dann noch mal mit der groben Gummirute an einem 4,5 ha Gewässer welches ich auch noch mal umrundete. Dabei gab es 4 weitere Hechte, die aber nicht all zu groß waren.

An sich ein sehr netter Jahresabschluss.


----------



## Siever (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Moin, ich hoffe ihr habt die Feiertage gut überstanden.
Ich werde heute noch mal bei uns zu Hause ans Wasser.
Anbei aber der wahrscheinlich letzte Fisch für mich im diesen Jahr (vom letzten Freitag). Mein Jahr fing mit einem 40+Barsch an und hört mit einem 45er auf Der Hammer


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schöner Barschmoppel:thumbup:


----------



## wienermelange (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Wirklich sehr schön - Petri @Siever


----------



## phirania (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Siever schrieb:


> Moin, ich hoffe ihr habt die Feiertage gut überstanden.
> Ich werde heute noch mal bei uns zu Hause ans Wasser.
> Anbei aber der wahrscheinlich letzte Fisch für mich im diesen Jahr (vom letzten Freitag). Mein Jahr fing mit einem 40+Barsch an und hört mit einem 45er auf Der Hammer



Petri schöner Barsch.#6
Ein richtiger Ballon....


----------



## Endstille (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



> Nils master?



Nein, war ein DAM Wobbler. Keine Ahnung wie das Modell genau heißt....


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri allen Fängern, war gestern und heute auch nochmal an unserem 50ha großen See. Allerdings ist es Wetter bedingt Grenzwertig.
Konnte 3 Barsche ca. 25cm, einen Hecht 65cm zum Landgang überreden und einen schönen Zander verloren#q

Sagt mal, kommt das bei euch auch vor, das ihr den Biss nicht merkt und beim Ankurbeln hängt auf einmal einer dran??? Ich vergesse dann immer nochmal anzuschlagen, deswegen verlor ich auch den letzten Zander, da war es nämlich wieder so, den Biss nicht gespürt und auf einmal Rute krum. Hab den kaum hoch bekommen, schätze ihn in Richtung 80cm.

Für mich ist das angel. Für dieses Jahr denk ich wetterbedingt vorbei leider.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Kaka (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Eventuell nicht geeignete Rute, Rolle oder Schnur?! Mit was fischst du denn?


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Rute die quantum smoke Spin 105 Rolle daiwa exceller 3000 Schnur daiwa Tournament0,16er.
Komme mit der Rute super klar aber seit es Kälter wurde, beißen manche Fische vorsichtiger, das ist nicht das erste mal das ich einen Biss nicht merke barsche merke ich fast alle.

Wollte eine Rute mit der ich auch mal größere Köder werfen kann.

Köfi


----------



## Promachos (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@ Köfi83

Erfahrungsgemäß beißen Zander im Stillgewässer verhaltener als solche aus Fließgewässern. Eventuell hilft es, mit dem Jigkopfgewicht ans untereste Ende zu gehen.

Außerdem gibt es Strukturen, die die Bisserkennung erschweren, z.B. eine steil ansteigende Kante. Ich hab bei mir an meinem Gewässer so eine Stelle, die oft schöne Fische bringt. Da passiert es mir auch ab und an, dass ich den Fisch erst beim Ankurbeln merke. Seitdem ich gerade diese Stelle mit höchster Konzentration befische, ist die Fehlbissrate meiner Meinung nach deutlich gesunken. Aber ganz in den Griff wird sich das Problem nicht bekommen lassen - that's fishing.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## destoval (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Konnte Heute bei -3 Grad zwei schöne Lachsforellen mit einem Bodentaster an auftreibendem Powerbait überlisten.

1. 42cm, 980gr
2. 44cm, 1270gr

Bei der dickeren kann man zwischen After- und Schwanzflosse eine unregelmäßigkeit erkennen. Da wollte wohl ein Hecht einen bissen abhaben... Gab nen ordentlichen extra-ruck in der Rute während des Drills


----------



## inselkandidat (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Ich vergesse dann immer nochmal anzuschlagen,




könnte helfen..|kopfkrat


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri destoval,

Ja Anschlagen muss ich mir bei sowas angewöhnen.
Es scheint keine Seltenheit zu sein, da einem Kollegen der am Main fischt, das auch passiert.

Naja wie heißt es so schön, learning by doing:m

Köfi


----------



## inselkandidat (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schlag beim kleinstem Verdacht an!, lieber dreimal nen Krautaal angeschlagen!


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

@Köfi83: Ich habe bei Zandern auch verschiedenste Bisse erlebt. Vom "nassen Sack", der gar nicht sofort bemerkt wurde bis zum hammerharten Ruck mit kreischender Bremse. Letzterer war übrigens nicht der größte Zander, sehr zu meiner Enttäuschung. Und alles an derselben Stelle auf Wobbler. Ich schließe für mich daraus, dass Bisse sehr unterschiedlich sein können...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Köfi83 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Naja ich werde für die Zukunft mein bestes geben.
Vielleicht geh ich morgen nochma ans Wasser. Hab das Glück, an einem 50ha Baggersee zu angeln wo kaum jemand angelt, leider nur vom Ufer aus aber besser als nix. Und leider ist der See von Januar bis 01.07. gesperrt.

Aber so haben die Fische Zeit sich zu erholen.#6

Köfi


----------



## brauni (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage!
Bei mir war gestern jahresabschlussangeln angesagt! Nach 2 kleineren hechten gab es dann noch ne schöne Mutti!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

das ist schon eher ne oma,petri dazu!!#6


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Petri! Schöner Jahresabschluss!


----------



## jvonzun (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

seit dem 26.12. ist bei uns endlich wieder die Seeforelle offen. Leider spielt das Wetter noch nicht ganz mit, trotzdem konnte ich einige schöne Silberbarren verhaften.


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Super JVO. Petri


----------



## Spiderpike (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Sauber......Eure Schonzeiten gefallen mir.....bei uns ist die Seefo erst Ende Februar offen. Petri


----------



## bobbl (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Ich konnte am 27. bei Schneefall diese Rutte mit 68 cm fangen.
#h


----------



## Surf (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

Schick,  Schick


----------



## WoifeBGH (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

68 ist mal ne Ansage,dickes Petri dafür


----------



## jvonzun (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Raubfischfänge 2014 - Sponsored by Quantum Specialist*

guten Rutsch und ein tolles Neues Jahr!


----------

